# My Batcave - MA rack, Rives designed room



## Mike_WI

*Last updated: 12/30/22*
*(sorry photos got lost in some photobucket/AVS thing a while back. PM me if you want to see something)*

** LINK to HT thread Pics overview of basement and HT (10/17/09) **

*Index*
(Indexing idea from oman321's thread)

"My HT system(s)" - post #1
HT pics - post #2, post #3, Emotiva XPA-3, XPA-3 in rack, CC stand, basement (bar, gym setup) & HT pics various angles (10/17/09), HT bookshelves and Rives Audio
HT construction - partial wall, rear surround ceiling mounts, ISCOIIIL+ CineSlide, drywall & paint, ISCOIIIL + CineSlide, ISCOIIL+CS (touched up by GG), CC pics,
Screen & screen material pics - sample pic, sample pics, Carada screen, Sleeping Beauty, Mama Mia
Bar/TV area - before, after, after /w TV (iPhone)
Ethernet Distribution - home and rack - rack mount switch,
HT seating - Private Collection Ovation 3033 HT seating, Berkline pics,
Outdoor audio - Emotiva UPA-2, *deck pic*, *links*,
Computer audio & DACs - TCA DAC-MAN & Scott Nixon USB-Tube DAC, Music Streamer and Music Streamer+, Emotiva XDC-1 DAC, DAC questions, Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 sound card, Squeezebox, HRT MS & MS+, Emotiva XDC-1 DAC (rendering)
Middle Atlantic rack gear - Oppo BDP83 faceplate (I asked Oppo to send a box to MA), XPA-3 in rack, pics, rack out, MA rack plate for adapters for RS232 (etc), rack pics, RS232, Switchcraft USB & Ethernet connectors
*Remotes and automation* - URC, GetGray URC screen shots, thoughts, Logitech Harmony 900
*Audio/subwoofer calibration attempts* - sub, Audyssey, Audyssey calib, Audyssey MultEQ Pro kit, *Audyssey MultEQ Pro cal **#1 ,* *Audyssey cal#3*, Audyssey Pro kit info,
Video calibration - RS20 FW v1.1, pre/post calibration measures, CIE charts,
av123 RSC200 "Bigfoot" Center Channel Stand Summary PDF *- updated PDF,* link,
RSC200 dimensions and screen height, Sound Anchors CC stands, CC pics, CC fill info, CC stand

XBOX360 - faceplate, 360 in rack,
Office setup - ELT525M, UPA-2/WAF-1 w/APC10,
TCA WAF-1 vs. av123 ELT525M Mini-monitor Comparison
Modulation Transfer Function (MTF) links
Family room TV cabinet pic - link
*Coloring scheme:*

green = FW updates
blue = internet links or highlights
red = highlights or something that might (or did) change
*Main HT System:
HT Room:*
-- Dedicated HT room - designed by Rives Audio (Level 1+) with some modifications (eg front partial wall added after design)
–- Room dimensions - 22' 4" x 17' 6" x 7'7” height (ceiling diffusers hang down 3”) -- Room volume: ~2900 ft^3
-- Screen height (middle): 56"
-- Seating for 8 = 4 in front, 4 in back on a ~6” riser
*-- Approximate screen-to-seat distance:
---- Front row: ~10 ft
---- Back row: ~17 ft*
-- *Acoustic Room Treatments*
---- *QuietRock drywall* on interior wall and ceiling (with HVAC routed through it so not perfect)
---- Bass traps (floor to ceiling, 703 fiberglass wrapped) in 4 corners
---- Ceiling diffusers (703 on top, wood on bottom)
---- Soffit traps
---- Wall diffusers
-- Room wall and ceiling color: Sherwin-Williams “Warm Stone”
-- Partial false front wall - ~144" across (allows access to electric cabinet behind)
-- Partial front wall color: Sherwin-Williams "Tricorn Black" (flat)
-- there is a central pillar ~18.5 ft from front wall-- new (darker) carpet installed summer 2015
*Rack:* Middle Atlantic WR-37-32 (pulls out and swivels to allow access to back of rack -- although too heavy now with gear in it! ) - 19"- Front Panel: MA UN1-1C
---- Switchcraft RS232 - for Denon 5308CI AVR (now out of stystem)
---- Switchcraft RS232 - (originally for Lumagen Radiance XE)
---- Switchcraft USB - for Lumagen Radiance Pro 4446
---- Switchcraft HDMI - for easy HDMI input to Lumagen Pro
---- Switchcraft Ethernet - for access if someone has a laptop

*Rack lights:* Middle Atlantic PDLT-815RV-RN
*Power:* dedicated 20A lines, house electric, ethernet, & coaxial cable (Intermatic) surge protection
*-- Electronics:* Surge-X SEQ
*-- Projector:* Furman F1500-UPS (12/30/22 installed)
OLD/Recycled: Furman M1500-UPS-PFP (repaired capacitors and new battery in 2013, also stopped working again 4-2016)
*-- Mains/sub:* Panamax M2A20
*Projector:* JVC RS520
-- HDMI (in wall/ceiling): Monoprice Cabarnet Ultra CL2 Active High Speed HDMI Cable, 30 ft
*-- Settings:--- *FW: v30.1 -- 07/08/17 Updated JVC RS520 from FW v29.2 (came with projector) -> v30.1
"This new Firmware will fix an intermittent lock up issue while viewing or switching UHD/[email protected] sources.
_Applicable models: DLA-RS420, DLA-RS520, DLA-RS620, DLA-X570, DLA-X770, DLA-X970_
_Current Version: 0000, Release Date: 2001-01-01_
_Available Versions_
Version: v30.1, Release Date: 2017-03-21
...*Source: *Apple TV 4K gen2
*Video processor:* Lumagen RadiancePro 4446 {18 GHz input x2 & 18 GHz output x1 cards} 2021 version
1/20/21 Updated 1RU version from 2016 2RU version 
-- 4446: 8 inputs, 4 processed outputs, 1RU case (1/20/21 arrived)
-- FW *Production candidate 090822 on 9/24/22 -- Lumagen*
---- "0581" on 06-13-18 to use new 18 GHz FW (didn't work). Did 0581 on 2-7-19 and it worked (posted in Lumagen thread)
---- use COM3 port on laptop for updates
-- Delay, Video setting: ???-
-- Notes: Lumagen Radiance Pro -> *MENU 0819* - Pro to only report HDCP 1.X to HDCP 2.2 sources like the Amazon Fire TV w/ HDCP 1.X projector (RS20)

- OLD
-- Lumagen RadianceXE -- stopped working 4-2016. Troubleshooting with Jim Peterson (President Lumagen) on 4-12-16. 
-- LumagenPro stopped working 1/2021. 1/20/21 Updated 1RU version from 2016 2RU version Lumagen RadiancePro 4446 {18 GHz input x2 & 18 GHz output x1 cards}
Lumagen RadiancePro 4444 (4-28-16) --> 12-24-16 converted to a 4446 

--HDMI In: 
--- 1 - 
--- 2 - 
--- 3 
--- 4 
--- 5 -
--- 6 - 
--- 7 (18 GHz) - 
--- 8 (18 GHz) - 

-- HDMI OUT 
--- 1 (audio) - 
--- 2 (video, 18 GHz) 
--- 3
--- 4

Source HDMI cable: Black Squid - HDMI Cable (6 Feet) with Braided Cord (4K 2K 2160p 1080p 3D 18Gbps) - High Speed Category 2 - Ethernet & Audio Return Channel

*CALIBRATIONS:*
1) Craig Rounds - 05/16/09 JVC RS20 w/ Lumagen RadianceXE
2) Craig Rounds - 06/29/13 JVC RS20 w/ Lumagen RadianceXE
3) @*desertdome* - 4/10/19 JVC RS520 w/ Lumagen Radiance Pro
3.5) @*desertdome* 05/11/19 updated and actually used a different method than his first time (RGB 709 color space) & fixed lip sync issue (Denon) & non-anamorphic stretch

RGB 709 colorspace (to avoid filter lumen loss)
CMS0 BR or UHD
CMS1 3D
*Ceiling mount:* Chief RPMA (O) Elite 

doesn't work with JVC RS520 (brackets too small)
changed to a Chief SLM281 plate.
*Screen:* 2.40:1 Carada Brilliant White (BW) Criterion 128" (diagonal) screen
*Anamorphic Lens:* ISCO IIIL + CineSlide™ CSII Anamorphic Lens Transport
-- (special thanks to Wayne / @*funlvr1965* (now @HTMarine), Scott / @*GetGray*, and Jim R. [carpenter] for their help)
*Television:* Apple TV 4K x4 (house wide) in generation 1 to 3 versions
*Receiver:* Denon 2600 - temporary as await 48000 or A1H in 2023

Audyssey XT calibration - 12-23-22
multiple 1st attempts failed with standard microphone due to "high noise / low signal" in a quiet room
I used my Pro kit with converter from Amazon - Audyssey Line-Level to mic Level Adapter, Female RCA/Phono to Male 1/8” (3.5mm) Mini-Plug - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09V3D4221
[*]Reference, DEQ/DV: Off
[*]Actually sounds better than my old Denon 5308CI XT23 calibration !
[*]going to change SVS subwoofer tuning to lower



*Subwoofer:* SVS PB12-Ultra/2 (rosewood) (SVS link)
--- 1 plug = Tuned to 20 Hz -- I'd consider changing this to 16 Hz given that I have enough headroom at 20 Hz
--- 12/24/22 - 2 plug = Tuned to 16 Hz

*OLD / Replaced 12-23-22
Denon 5308CI
-- FW updated 8-6-09
-- MultEQ(xt) optimization:
---- Room EQ:* "Audyssey Flat" (due to acoustical room treatments - so not Audyssey reference) -> actually changed to Pro kit version (see subsequent posts around 11-06-09)
*---- Dynamic EQ:* ON
*---- Dynamic Volume:* OFF
*---- Added Bass: *05/07/17 added +3 to Subwoofer in AVR (moved -10 to -7 setting)

*Power amplifier:* (Pending): Apollon Audio Purifi 1ET7040SA - 250 W/ch @ 8ohm x7 channels

Sold: Emotiva XPA-3 Generation 1 (200 W/ch @ 8 ohm for L/C/R) [noted: current up to Gen3 at Emotiva now]
*Blu Ray/SACD/DVD-A:* Oppo UDP-203-- Firmware - updated 12/28/18
*-- Firmware* - updated 02/09/19
*Latest Official Release Version*
Release date: February 8, 2019
Category: Latest Official Release

Main Version: UDP20X-65-0131
Loader Version: TF0035
MCU Version: MCU203-01-1118

*-- UDP-203 Settings:*
---- Source Direct
---- Was previously using 50-100 nit on slider, but turned off after 052017 Lumagen FW update
*Game:* Xbox Pro "Jasper" (12.1A/150W PS) 60 GB HD w/ "carbon fiber" faceplate -







Link
*Speaker Cables (L/R): *Raven Audio Soniquil 2m
*Mains:* av123 Rocket RS1000 Signature
-- toed in toward center, front seats
-- powered woofers pointing: "in"
*Center:* av123 Rocket RSC200 Signature
-- Center channel stand: Sound Anchors Studio CC stand
*Side surrounds:* av123 Rocket RSS300 dipole
*Rear surrounds:* av123 Rocket RS250 MkII
-- Ceiling Mounts: Yamaha BWS50-260
*Subwoofer:* SVS PB12-Ultra/2 (rosewood) (SVS link)
--- 2 plugs = Tuned to 16 Hz. Recalibrated Audyssey Dec 2022 with Denon AVR-2600
--- OLD: 1 plug = Tuned to 20 Hz

*Ethernet Switch:* TP-Link TL-SG1016 - 16 port Gigabit rack mount switch
*Universal remote/lighting/HVAC control: *none
*HT Seating:* Berkline 45088 (Front: 1-2-1, Back: 2 & 2) (from Roman/@rsh)


*Other gear:*

Sony tripod
CA183 light meter
Radio Shack digital SPL meter
Galaxy Audio CM140 SPL meter
MS7701B Euro Boom Mic stand & CM-01 adapter for Audyssey microphone
for Audyssey calibration - 6581 Black Microphone Gooseneck (19") -







link
temperature (IR) meter
*To Do List/Pending/Researching:*

AVS "What I'd do differently next time thread" - link
iPod dock/MA rack connected ????
temperature probe/readout - eg link
Carada CIH Masquerade -- for a masking solution
remote/integration for HT and HVAC and lighting
=== remotecentral.com
---- currently using DirectTV and Oppo iPhone/iPad apps
--- need to read up on RS-232 controls - options
--- (eg, need component control - screen masking (pending), CineSlide, vertical stretch, Lumagen RadianceXE modes (pending))
--- (? can you trigger 2.35:1 button on Lumagen to activate CineSlide - yes, but how do you not activate it when you switch back and forth from 2.35/16:9 modes in Lumagen to look at menus on the bottom of screen)
Options:
--- AMX
----- AMX MVP-8400 (Search Results | AMX Audio Video Control Systems)
----- AMX NI-3100 with ICS (Search Results | AMX Audio Video Control Systems)
--- Control4
--- Crestron
--- iPhone / iPad solutions
--- RTI
--- Universal Remote Control (URC) - link -


*Family Room
TV:* Sony 65" A95K
*Cable box:* None
*BR:* Oppo BDP-103
*CD changer:* Sony CDP-C350Z
*Tape:* Onkyo TA-W450
*Surge:* Brick Wall PW2RAUD2 & APC AV H10 (Silver)
*House* Amps (2): Russound CAM6.6 & 6.6T amps, speakers
+ new Russound 2 ch amp for 4 new outdoor under deck speakers
-- amp cooler - link
*House speakers:* Russound in wall, in ceiling, and outdoor speakers
*Powered Blinds:* Hunter Douglas
*Remote:* DirectTV remote
*Ethernet:* (wired & router = ???)


*Other

Office #1 setup 
--- Source/Music:* Spotify, Qobuz, or JRiver
*--- DAC USB cord:* Audioquest Pearl
*--- DAC:* Schiit Audio Bifrost 2/64
-> Sys (for whole house audio)
*--- Surge:
--- Amp: *Chase Home Theater / Tweak City Audio (CHT/TCA) Gizmo v1.0 (orig) integrated class D amp (25WPC x 2 @ 4 ohms)
*--- Speakers:* CHT/TCA WAF-1 mini-monitors w/ Ninja Elite + No-Rez mod
*--- Headphones:* AKG K7XX Massdrop First Edition Headphones

*Office #2 
--- DAC:* Emotiva Stealth DC-1 (24 bit/192 kbps)
*--- Source/Music:* Spotify, Qobuz, or JRiver
*--- Surge:* none
*--- Amp:* none
*--- Powered Speakers:* Emotiva Airmotiv 4S


*--- Other:
Amp:* FiiO A1 Mini 2x14W Class-D Digital Audio Amplifier
*DAC2 (travel):* LH Labs Geek Out V2A Infinity (SSM / "red" streaming filter for Tidal)
*--- HP amp (temporary): *Schiit Audio Jotunheim Multibit
--- HP amp #2: Schiit Audio Vali 2
*- LH Labs 2014 orders not received:* Geek Wave 64, Source 4T fi, Pulse Infinity DAC x2 w/ LightSpeed USB 2G cable x2, GPA S100 w/ sub out


*Gym:
--- Source: *Apple TV 4K gen3
*--- Power:* Surge-X Flat Pak 82, APC AV H15
*--- AVR:*  none
*--- TV:* Sony 43" X85
*--- Cable:
--- BR:* Panasonic


*Home Bar:
--- Power:* Surge-X Flat Pak 82
*--- TV:* Toshiba 42XV540U 1080p LCD
*--- Source: *Apple TV 4K

*Kids Playroom
Power/Surge:* Adcom ACE-515
*TV:* Vizio P series ____ 50" 4K TV 
*AVR:* Denon 2600 or Sony
*Game: *XBOX One X - hookup to AVR via optical
*Cable/Sat: *None
*Mains:* Infinity RS-4
*Center:* Infinity HTS-20

*Other 
DVD/BR Player:* Oppo BDP-80
--- BDP-80 FW (link) updated on: 2-12-10
--- Release date: January 18, 2010.
--- Category: Latest Official Release
--- Main Version: BDP80-10-1230
--- Loader Version: BT0350
--- Sub Version: MCU80-05-0815

*Bedroom*
*DAC/HP:* Schiit Audio Jotunheim Multibit 

*Ethernet distribution
- Cable modem:* Spectrum
*- WiFi:* ASUS ROG GT-AC5300 x2 (Ai Mesh)
*- Ethernet switch (House):* Netgear GS108 ProSafe 8-Port Gigabit Ethernet Desktop Switch
*- Ethernet switch (MA HT rack - mounted in back):
- NAS: --


Outdoor System
House Amps (3):* Russound CAM6.6 & 6.6T amps
+ new Russound 2 ch amp for 4 new outdoor under deck speakers
*Speakers:* Russound outdoor speakers - deck, garage
*Speakers:* 2 pairs of Klipsch (under deck)


*Car Audio



More "Other Stuff":*

Denon receiver setup - Batpig's "Denon-to-English Dictionary"
A collection of info and links (at HTS) for subwoofer calibration, SPL meters, software, etc - link
The All Channels Driven (ACD) Amplifier Test (Audioholics, by Gene DellaSala — last modified March 14, 2007) - link
Lumagen RadianceXE and JVC RS20 FW v1.1 Links:
- Lumagen RadianceXE for RS20 calibration (see craigr review in RS20 calibration [CMS v1.0] thread) - May 16 ?
---- Lumagen RadianceXD - manufacturer website
---- AVS thread of Radiance vs. RS20 alone "Would I benefit from a video processor (JVC RS20/Integra 9.9)" (by Zigrivers) - link
----------- Lawguy summary post on that thread - link
-------------- Radiance (vs RS20 v1.1 CMS) +: 1) "...Radiance still has better (easier to use) greyscale and gamma controls..." ; 2) "The Lumagen's scaling and image processing will be better than the RS20's. This would make the biggest difference with SD material. If you watch a lot of SD material, the Radiance is definitely worth it. If you mostly watch HD, the difference will be more modest or maybe not noticable."
-------------- Radiance (vs RS20 v1.1 CMS) -: 1)"The controls on the RS20 now work well. The CMS seems to really be as good as the Radiance's..." ; 2) any visible difference with v1.1 CMS vs . Radiance? ; 3) cost
-------------- Conclusion: So, to answer your question, "if you weren't concerned about budget" then get the Radiance.
---- AVS "Lumagen RadianceXD - Featuring Gennum VXP (!!)" thread - link
---- AVS "Unofficial RadianceXD FAQ" thread (by Dave G., a Badger) - link
- JVC RS20 firmware v1.1 upgrade for improved color management system (CMS) etc. -- see comments in this review and link here JVC MSIS (need to add "exe" extension to file to run) - JVC USA site for FW upgrade: link
Official JVC RS20 / HD750 Calibration and CMS thread...



*Future/Next HT Room - What Would I do (differently)?
Room:*

Larger room
Soundproofing - room within a room +/- QuietRock, etc.
More attention to design, HVAC (eg intake above rack), lighting, colors (not light carpet), integration, and doors in the back not side
Wiring for future proofing (eg balanced lines for powered speakers -- eg Seaton)
Wired ethernet
More power lines -- at 20A for capacity. 30A ?
Acoustics - integrated into wall instead of attached extrinsically with channels to allow changeout of wires
Audio - Atmos / Ceiling speakers
Carpet - darker (I like Gary's carpet from AVS HT Revealed)
*Seating:* front with couches/loungers and scattered traditional HT seating, more storage. ? Buttkickers or D-box (at least in a few seats)
*Screen:* acoustically transparent (AT) screen
*Masking system:* 4 way masking system -- Carada (no 4-way out yet) vs. other?
*Projector:* ???
--- (hopefully by then, LED based -- and good lumen output)
*Pre:* Denon pre vs. a top end AVR
*Amps:* Emotiva XPR-7/PMA-7350 (350 W/ch x7) vs. ??? (may not be needed if using powered speakers)
http://blog.hometheater.com/cedia201...emotivational/
*Sources:* Oppo, Streaming Audio sources -- focus on ease of use
*Subs: JTR vs S*eaton vs. in wall/custom
*Speakers:* Seaton Catalysts or Sparks vs. JTR vs ???



AV Forum Links
Acoustic Elegance Forum (subwoofers)
AVS Forum
Audioholics Home Theater Forums
Emotiva Lounge
Full Compass (store in Madison, WI area)
Home Theater Shack
Home Theater Spot
Lumagen User ForumMonoprice
Skiing Ninja Forum
Stereo Mojo
Stereophile
Tweak City Audio
Widescreen Review


Quotes:

- Andretti, Mario
“If everything’s under control, you’re probably moving too slow.”

- Cage, John
“If you develop an ear for sounds that are musical it is like developing an ego. You begin to refuse sounds that are not musical and that way cut yourself off from a good deal of experience.”

- Drucker, Peter
"There is nothing so useless as doing efficiently that which should not be done at all."

- Feynman, Richard, American Physicist
"Science is the belief in the ignorance of the experts."

- Holt, J. Gordon
"The better the ad, the worse the product."

- Lang, Michael (about Woodstock)
"The time was right, the place was right, the spirit was right, and we were right.
What resulted was a celebration and confirmation of our humanity -- one of the few instances in history, to my knowledge, when joy became big news."

- Lenin
“The best and quickest way to undermine any society is through it’s music.”

- Mayo, Charles H.
1931 – “It took the world from the day of its creation to the time of the sixteenth century to raise a doubting thomas of sufficient mental strength and courage to state that questions were not answered by authority, but by experiment.”

- Moby
“I had an epiphany a few years ago where I was out at a celebrity party and it suddenly dawned on me that I had yet to meet a celebrity who is as smart and interesting as any of my friends.”

- Nietzsche, Friedrich
"A “scientific” interpretation of the world, as you understand it, might therefore be one of the _most stupid_ of all possible interpretations of the world, meaning that it would be one of the poorest in meaning."
"Without music life would be a mistake."

Pass, Nelson
"We should no more let numbers define audio quality than we should let chemical analysis be the arbiter of fine wines." 

- Pauling, Linus
"The first step in applying the scientific method consists in being curious about the world."

- von Recklinghausen, Daniel R.
"If it measures good and sounds bad, -- it is bad.
If it sounds good and measures bad, -- you've measured the wrong thing."

- Sharma, Chris
“In Zen they talk about keeping a beginner’s mind and experiencing each moment fresh and completely open without the hindrances of expectations and regret.

"The expert’s mind thinks it knows everything and therefore sets up extra standards that are not really necessary.”

- Young, Neal (in Stereophile June 2015 p.137)"Latest ideas show that music probably came before language, which in turn led to our culture. In many ways, music is what being human is all about. We have a primordial need to make, receive, and share music. Without it, we are incomplete."

*Headphones:*
Aeon Flow Closed
HiFiMan HE-560 (via Geek/LH Labs bundle) x2 (screw in cables) + - Moon Audio Blue Dragon V3 balanced cable
- stock
AKG K7XX Massdrop First Edition Headphones
Audio-Technica ATH-Pro500MK2 (Massdrop)
Meze

*IEMs:*
iBasso IT04
Campfire Audio Orion & Vega

Sieveking Omega Headphone Stand (Zebrano) - from Massdrop


----------



## Mike_WI

pics...

*MA rack pulled out*











*42" HDTV awaiting a projector (...and screen, and wall to put it on, etc...) - bass traps in corners*











*HT speakers before positioned (and old Infinity speakers now in kids playroom)*










*Bookshelves (designed by Rives, built by my carpenter). They act as diffractors for the sound (and storage).*










*Bookshelves, rack and projector cables*


----------



## Mike_WI

more pics...

*View from Projector/Ceiling*










*av123 RS250 MkII ceiling mount*


----------



## Mike_WI

More stuff - some old, some new...

*Family Room*
*TV:* Mits WD52628 1080p & SA8300HD,
*DVD:* Oppo DV-980H
*CD:* Sony CDP-C350Z
*Tape:* Onkyo TA-W450
*Surge:* APC AV H10
*House:* Russound CAM6.6 & 6.6T amps, 10 zones w/ Russound speakers

...Plan: add on 2 additional pair of outdoor speakers on deck sides

*Office:* Denon AVR1010, AV123 ELT525
...Plan: eventually a Tweak City Audio (TCA) Gizmo v1.1 amp & TCA Scamp subwoofer
*Gym:* Toshiba 42XV540U + SA8300HD, APC AV H15, Oppo DV-980

*Kids Playroom*
*Power:* Adcom ACE-515
*TV:* Sony 27 CRT (connect via S-video)
*Receiver:* Sony STR-DE835
*DVD Player:* Toshiba SD4900
*Mains:* Infinity RS-4
*Center:* Infinity CC-2










Mike


----------



## fanbrain

I love the bookshelves in the back. Looks good. All of it.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fanbrain* /forum/post/14926741
> 
> 
> I love the bookshelves in the back. Looks good. All of it.



Thanks.

Our carpenter was good.

I think he enjoyed the "crazy" project of angled bookshelves and the ceiling deflectors.

I don't think anyone else in this area had done anything like that.

He's going to work on a center channel angled (adjustable) stand for my center channel av123 RSC200 "Bigfoot" and capable of handing the newer RSC500 "Megafoot".


Mike


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

Beautiful looking room. The bookshelves are awesome and the equipment rack is very nice. I love the look of those speakers, too. So you haven't decided on a screen yet? 120" sounds killer.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaron Gilbert* /forum/post/14965369
> 
> 
> Beautiful looking room. The bookshelves are awesome and the equipment rack is very nice. I love the look of those speakers, too. So you haven't decided on a screen yet? 120" sounds killer.



Thanks.

The bookshelves were pricey, but they work and provide a lot of storage.

I just recently installed child locks on the bottom to keep loose stuff (wires, tools, etc) away from the kids.


My projector and screen saga is here:
http://av123forum.com/showthread.php?t=29589 


I am debating:

1) 16:9 ~120" screen (likely retractable into built in soffit)

2) 2.35:1 "larger" (eg 140" ??)

I calculated that a 153" 2.35:1 screen is physically possible (but not likely advisable) and would equal a 119" 16:9 image on it.









3) masking?


On the link above I have some pics with a business quality projector.


I now have the JVC RS20 pre-ordered.

I better get moving on my screen!


Mike


----------



## Nophix

Looks great!


Btw, what part of SE WI are you in?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nophix* /forum/post/14966118
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> 
> Btw, what part of SE WI are you in?



Nophix -

You have a PM.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

This should arrive today via Amazon:
D-Link DES-1024D 24-Port 10/100 Rack Mount Switch


Should be fun to hook up to the back of the rack and connect BR player to d-load profile 2.0 firmware.


Mike


----------



## scoogs

Nice, I also really like those bookshelves.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoogs* /forum/post/14977505
> 
> 
> Nice, I also really like those bookshelves.



Thanks.

I just added this tonight...
*D-Link DES-1024D 24-Port 10/100 Rack Mount*







 

It looks like it's working.

I connected my "classic" XBOX, receiver, and BR player and updated my Samsung firmware to profile 2.0 (haven't tested that yet though).


Mike


----------



## Aaron Gilbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/14977598
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I just added this tonight...
> *D-Link DES-1024D 24-Port 10/100 Rack Mount*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it's working.
> 
> I connected my "classic" XBOX, receiver, and BR player and updated my Samsung firmware to profile 2.0 (haven't tested that yet though).



Forgive my naivete, but what exactly does this network switch allow you to do with the components you have connected to it, other than update firmware?


----------



## Mike_WI

Increasingly consumer electronics are coming out with the need or desire for firmware upgrades.

There are other things that you can use the internet for as well.


Some stuff that I'll connect to the internet includes:

- receiver - streaming internet radio

- Blu ray player - profile 2.0 capability

- XBOX360 (future) - online play

- maybe a Wii in the future - again online play

- NAS HD or XBOX360 connection for pulling files from a NAS drive for music, photos, etc.

- d-loadable movies (eg Netflix, etc)











Mike


----------



## ddgtr

Great setup and I like the bookshelves!


----------



## Aaron Gilbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/14977861
> 
> 
> Increasingly consumer electronics are coming out with the need or desire for firmware upgrades.
> 
> There are other things that you can use the internet for as well.
> 
> 
> Some stuff that I'll connect to the internet includes:
> 
> - receiver - streaming internet radio
> 
> - Blu ray player - profile 2.0 capability
> 
> - XBOX360 (future) - online play
> 
> - maybe a Wii in the future - again online play
> 
> - NAS HD or XBOX360 connection for pulling files from a NAS drive for music, photos, etc.
> 
> - d-loadable movies (eg Netflix, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



I totally forgot about online gaming - shows how much I'm into gaming. I haven't had any experience with internet radio, either, but it sounds cool. Nice to be able to view photos or other media from your computer on the home theater, I agree. I forget that not everyone has their computer in the same room as their home theater like I do.


----------



## Franin

Very nice setup, I also love the racking system. I wish I did that originally.


----------



## Mike_WI

I just ordered some cooling products for a cabinet in the family room from here:

WWW.COOL-COMPONENTS.COM 


I'll need to work on sawing the shelves to make them more open and then not destroying the cabinetry to make holes for vents/fans.
The vent/opening I have now is insufficient.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15108441
> 
> I just ordered some cooling products for a cabinet in the family room from here:
> 
> WWW.COOL-COMPONENTS.COM
> 
> 
> I'll need to work on sawing the shelves to make them more open and then not destroying the cabinetry to make holes for vents/fans.
> The vent/opening I have now is insufficient.
> 
> 
> Mike



I got these fans and temperature controllers in.

Ready to install when I have some post-Turkey day free time

The fans are quite quiet (at 9v).


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Updates...


Hopefully my JVC RS20 projector should be shipping soon.


I am now leaning toward a 2.35:1 screen with this plan:


1. Get projector +/- anamorphic lens +/- slide and get a "feel" for how size of screen (vs original idea of getting screen first) that will work best.

2. Add anamorphic lens (?) if not already purchased +/- slide for lens

3. HT screen - fixed to wall with "build out" to allow pulling off wall for electrical box access.

*Questions:*

- anyone familiar with *anamorphic lenses* - I'm thinking of getting an *ISCOIII* - pricey

- *slides?*- *Cineslide* - http://www.cineslide.com/ 


- *screens* - likely 120" 16:9 ish which is a larger diagonal 2.35:1 - ? new (Dec 2008) Joe Kane fabric coming out?


Thanks for any comments.


I think I'm narrowing some things down! Superbowl season is coming. And..it's cold up here in WI.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Bar TV area before cabinets installed.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

The camera has a blur (snowflake residue?) on lens, but you get the idea...


Mike


I'm looking at installing a 42" Regza 545 SRT model with Omnimount vs. monoprice 3724) mount.


----------



## Mike_WI

I ordered the Toshiba Regza SRT 42XV545U from Amazon.


Considering the Omnimount 3725 (aluminum solid arms).


JVC RS20 scheduled to arrive on Fri.

ISCOIIIL & cinesilde ordered


Looking at:

- HT screens

- HT seats

- remotes - ? Control 4 (for HVAC/lighting control as well).


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I started a thread for some questions on my specific *screen* setup.


Mike


----------



## SOWK

Mike, please check your RS20 once you receive it Friday, and make sure you are not one of the customers with "stuck" lens shift mechanisms.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/15425782
> 
> 
> Mike, please check your RS20 once you receive it Friday, and make sure you are not one of the customers with "stuck" lens shift mechanisms.



SOWK -

Roger roger.

Thanks.

My parents will be in town to watch the kids so I can play with my new toys a little.










Mike


----------



## jostenmeat

Hello Mike, you must be one seriously excited fellow right about now.










May I ask which level of Rives you are receiving?


While I myself use a huge HP with RS1 sitting on top of a bookshelf, there's a pretty cool tip I picked up on these boards if you end with that screen, and have it ceiling mounted. When the bulb is new, have the PJ closer to ceiling, and as the bulb dims, you can extend the pipe to have a more acute angle with viewers, thereby keeping a more consistent brightness during the lifetime of the bulb.










I'll tell you what, subjectively to me, even on a 159" (ahem*, "Customer #3: AVS (I want a monster screen) nubie") the pic was actually too bright when the bulb was new. Believe it or not. IMO, the pic was perfect at about 200-500 hrs. Past that, its just barely, slightly dimmer than what I would want, for me. All guests are universally pleased and could not ask for more.


I'm quite certain I don't fall into this hilarious category of:

_Customer #2: Pedantic AVS technophile

Use: Obsessive test measurements and tweeking, wife has no idea that you can watch movies with a projector._


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jostenmeat* /forum/post/15425941
> 
> 
> Hello Mike, you must be one seriously excited fellow right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask which level of Rives you are receiving?
> 
> 
> While I myself use a huge HP with RS1 sitting on top of a bookshelf, there's a pretty cool tip I picked up on these boards if you end with that screen, and have it ceiling mounted. When the bulb is new, have the PJ closer to ceiling, and as the bulb dims, you can extend the pipe to have a more acute angle with viewers, thereby keeping a more consistent brightness during the lifetime of the bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what, subjectively to me, even on a 159" (ahem*, "Customer #3: AVS (I want a monster screen) nubie") the pic was actually too bright when the bulb was new. Believe it or not. IMO, the pic was perfect at about 200-500 hrs. Past that, its just barely, slightly dimmer than what I would want, for me. All guests are universally pleased and could not ask for more.
> 
> 
> I'm quite certain I don't fall into this hilarious category of:
> 
> _Customer #2: Pedantic AVS technophile_
> _Use: Obsessive test measurements and tweeking, wife has no idea that you can watch movies with a projector._



Over a year ago I went with the Rives 1+ service.

Worth it.


Mike


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Mike.


Happy New year to you and family.


Mike, I just want to say that although this is my first post in your thread, I have been observing the thread since you first appeared on the scene, and I must say, you have a very impressive audio/video ensemble. It's not a setup, it's an ensemble!







To call it a set up would be bordering on an insult!










And the Rockets! Man, they look good! When do you think you will finish the theater completely, if there is such a concept?!


Regards.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15426632
> 
> 
> Hello Mike.
> 
> 
> Happy New year to you and family.
> 
> 
> Mike, I just want to say that although this is my first post in your thread, I have been observing the thread since you first appeared on the scene, and I must say, you have a very impressive audio/video ensemble. It's not a setup, it's an ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To call it a set up would be bordering on an insult!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Rockets! Man, they look good! When do you think you will finish the theater completely, if there is such a concept?!
> 
> 
> Regards.



ldgibson -

Happy New Year to you as well!










Thanks for the compliments.

Your pics of your system look nice as well.

When I was in High School (long ago) a friend of mine who had more money than me had a Denon/Klipsch system, so for a long time I thought that was "the" system/brands to get.

His subsequent trashing of his gear notwithstanding, it's still good stuff.


I hope to have the following done for my HT along something like this timeline:

This Month:

- Fri - Projector arrives (JVC RS20 1080p - through AVS)

- next Wed - projector installed

- before Superbowl

- bar TV installed with cable box

- XBOX360 (Jasper)

- 2.35:1 screen (see my separate searching for a screen thread)
"Soon" (months):

- HT seating

- ISCOIIIL anamorphic lens and CineSlide installed

- calibration

- Oppo BDP83 Blu Ray player (EAP or normal product)

- WD 1TB My DVR Expander added to SA8300HD DVR (currently only a 500GB WD HD is available)

Sometime:

- Wii

- ? Emotiva MPS-2 power amp

- rack mounted tape deck for all of those old bootlegs

- integration with NAS HD or other music server



I'm sure the "ensemble" will always be evolving, but my relatives visit for the Superbowl is kicking me into gear to get more done faster. I'm picking up to additional cable boxes on Sat and looking at HT seating (again) on Sat (Berkline 088's on a sale).


Enjoy your day...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/15425782
> 
> 
> Mike, please check your RS20 once you receive it Friday, and make sure you are not one of the customers with "stuck" lens shift mechanisms.



SOWK -


Vertical shift is STUCK!










Thanks for heads up.

I emailed Jason to arrange an exchange.

Getting into a time crunch for exchange, install, and screen purchase/install.











Thanks.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

HT Seats I'm looking at:


From Roman (rsh @ AVS)...

*Private Collection Ovation 3033*

w/ individual chair buttkickers



Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I decided I couldnt wait on the Toshiba Regza SRT 42XV*545*U from Amazon.

Relatives are coming over for football today, so I put my 42XV*540*U in the bar.

No mount, just on stand.


Looks great.

Pics later.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15447641
> 
> 
> SOWK -
> 
> 
> Vertical shift is STUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for heads up.
> 
> I emailed Jason to arrange an exchange.
> 
> Getting into a time crunch for exchange, install, and screen purchase/install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mike



Jason sent out a new RS20 today.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15455583
> 
> 
> I decided I couldnt wait on the Toshiba Regza SRT 42XV*545*U from Amazon.
> 
> Relatives are coming over for football today, so I put my 42XV*540*U in the bar.
> 
> No mount, just on stand.
> 
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Pics later.
> 
> 
> Mike



Bad iPhone pic, but you get the idea


----------



## Mike_WI

After a lot looking and reading...


I'll be ordering my HT seating today.









Eight Private Collection - 3033 - Ovations.



L = left

R = right

S = straight 2 arm

BACK:


IOIOI IOIOI

L S S R

FRONT:


IOIOOIO1

L L R R



Roman - Thanks for all of your help and tolerating all of my questions.


Mike


----------



## kutlow

Hey Mike, since it is too cold up there to watch movies you can just send your stuff to my house where it is warm. j/k nice setup. Love the look of those rockets.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Mike!


Just in case some of the posters on this thread haven't had the opportunity to see your very formidable speaker system, i just took it upon myself to show them what a insanely beautiful speaker system looks like!











I hope you do not mind the liberty I took posting the photo.

And BTW, the bar looks great! The Toshiba looks nice up there!


Regards.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kutlow* /forum/post/15552627
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, since it is too cold up there to watch movies you can just send your stuff to my house where it is warm. j/k nice setup. Love the look of those rockets.



Ha!










The low is expected to be -17 (w/o windchill calculated in...).

I hope my installer shows up to mount my projector tonight!


Thanks.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15552697
> 
> 
> Hello Mike!
> 
> 
> Just in case some of the posters on this thread haven't had the opportunity to see your very formidable speaker system, i just took it upon myself to show them what a insanely beautiful speaker system looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you do not mind the liberty I took posting the photo.
> 
> And BTW, the bar looks great! The Toshiba looks nice up there!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Thanks!


Thats an old one when I first got my rockets and before I had the surrounds mounted or the rack equipment in.


I should update with a pic tonight with a "white sheet" as my screen pre and post JVC RS20 mounting on the ceiling.

I'm looking for a screen and trying various samples.


More soon...


Mike


PS - My ISCO IIIL anamorphic lens is in the mail now. That should be fun to play with as well.


----------



## Mike_WI

My JVC RS20 projector is now ceiling mounted on a Chief RPMA Elite.


Let me ask you about this.

Time for installer to arrive at home was 4pm.

I took off work early to get home.

He arrives at 4:30pm.

Does job okay except doesn't have a stud finder, bolts for mounting, etc.

My carpenter who was visiting to help figure out a front wall screen/masking solution drives to a hardware store to pick up drywall bolts for the guy.

He bills me for a 1 hour drive to arrive at my house (eg start time at 3:30p) and a total of 2.25 hours to install a simple ceiling mount.









The HT store I asked to do the install is in my same (small) town, about 10 min away.

I told the guy that he could have driven in from Chicago or LA, but that has nothing to do with the work he did at my house.


Anyway...


My carpenter suggested building a partial false front wall in front of (if you look at pics) the current opening in soffit for a potential drop down screen.

That would allow a sturdy structure for mounting a screen and masking system as well as allow electrical (+cable+phone+ethernet) cabinet access.

See the Carada Masquerade masking system thread and my screen thread if you want to see all the ideas I was generating.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Now for the drywall (and taping, sanding, taping, painting...)










...and picking a screen...










Mike


PS - ISCOIIIL arrived - still in box


*HT room partial false wall framing*


----------



## Video Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/14925923
> 
> 
> more pics



Nice way to fly the speakers what kind of mounts are those??


----------



## Video Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/14925923
> 
> 
> more pics



Nice way to fly the speakers what kind of mounts are those??


----------



## Mike_WI

I've decided to get a *Carada 128" 2.4:1 BW MMS screen* with *Masquerade*.

I "won" my screen at Home Theater Spot -- so no cost to me.

I could just do the Criterion and save some money and likely be very happy, but I figure I'll just "do it all" upfront.

There is an opportunity cost -- my time/attention, WAF!!







, getting help with the install (cost & time).


I will try to pull off my combo screen/mask install before the Superbowl (about 15-20 people driving and flying to my house), so if it looks better that would be great.

The $2.5K+ price _IS_ a lot without a doubt, but I think I'll just go for it now with the "easier" MMS screen to attach to it.

If money was more limiting I would likely do your approach.

(Not that I don't care about money, especially after buying a projector, screen, bar TV, eight HT seats, ISCOIIIL and CineSlide within a few months!







)


I unpacked my ISCOIIIL and CineSled last night -- wow, that's a lot of glass!

But I need some wood, paint, and CineSled legs (pending) to mount.

More on all that and updaed pics at a later date.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Video Master* /forum/post/15584676
> 
> 
> Nice way to fly the speakers what kind of mounts are those??



The rear surrounds?

Here is a cut-and-paste from someone elses post:
*Yamaha:*
http://www.fullcompass.com/product/285742.htm 

(see photos)

I used this Yamaha mount for ceiling mounting my 250s: http://www.fullcompass.com/product/285742.html 

I made an adapter plate that uses the threaded inserts in the base and "hung" them upside down to avoid screwing the mount directly into the speaker. I believe AV123 may have such a plate used for stand mounting for sale.


The mount can be swiveled in pretty much all directions and mine are currently mounted sideways so the length of the speaker is parallel to the ceiling (bashed my head into them one too many times). This keeps them more or less tucked up and out of the way.

DISCLAIMER: The threaded inserts are not designed to take this kind of load and will pull out of the base of the speaker under load unless epoxied in place (I used JB Weld). On my speakers it was fairly easy to "press" them out of the base, apply epoxy, and press them back in. I also use a safety strap looped through the terminal and over the mount. YMMV in the extreme.


Here is a link to my thread trying to figure out a mount to use (with pics).

*EDIT* AV123 link is obvious broken and info lost now.











Good luck, see my caveats, and post some pics...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I just talked to David Giles @ Carada today and ordered:

*Carada Criterion Brilliant White (BW) screen*
*128 diagonal*
*2.40:1 aspect ratio*


I had my credit card out and he told me I didn't need it -- even for shipping!
















(if you recall I had "won" a screen at Home Theater Spot -- still no shipping!)


Anyway, I felt bad about not getting the Masquerade masking system, but given all the talk above I think I will "hold out" for the CIH masking system should it ever appear.

I think Carada would get a lot of business if they came out with it.

I'd be on the pre-order list for sure.


Thanks again for everyones comments.

I obviously missed some details about the vertical system.


Drywaller coming today to work on my new false wall...


Mike


(cross posted elsewhere)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15586510
> 
> 
> I've decided to get a *Carada 128" 2.4:1 BW MMS screen* with *Masquerade*.
> 
> I "won" my screen at Home Theater Spot -- so no cost to me.
> 
> I could just do the Criterion and save some money and likely be very happy, but I figure I'll just "do it all" upfront.
> 
> There is an opportunity cost -- my time/attention, WAF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , getting help with the install (cost & time).
> 
> 
> I will try to pull off my combo screen/mask install before the Superbowl (about 15-20 people driving and flying to my house), so if it looks better that would be great.
> 
> The $2.5K+ price _IS_ a lot without a doubt, but I think I'll just go for it now with the "easier" MMS screen to attach to it.
> 
> If money was more limiting I would likely do your approach.
> 
> (Not that I don't care about money, especially after buying a projector, screen, bar TV, eight HT seats, ISCOIIIL and CineSlide within a few months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> I unpacked my ISCOIIIL and CineSled last night -- wow, that's a lot of glass!
> 
> But I need some wood, paint, and CineSled legs (pending) to mount.
> 
> More on all that and updaed pics at a later date.
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15586510
> 
> 
> I unpacked my ISCOIIIL and CineSled last night


Cine*SLIDE*


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15576960
> 
> 
> Now for the drywall (and taping, sanding, taping, painting...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and picking a screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> PS - ISCOIIIL arrived - still in box



Hello Mike.


I can't believe you started on the false wall so quickly. I'm sure it's going to look great when finished!


Regards.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/15596235
> 
> Cine*SLIDE*



Man!

Tough crowd!










That was an excited fast typing typo.









I should have some measurements and pics for you in the next few days for the legs.











Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15596436
> 
> 
> Hello Mike.
> 
> 
> I can't believe you started on the false wall so quickly. I'm sure it's going to look great when finished!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Me neither!

The drywaller was supposed to come today.

If that is done it will be "almost"







like a screen.

It's coming together.


Mike


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

Wow, a 128" screen, and free, no less!? That sounds awesome. I can't wait to see the pictures when that's installed.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaron Gilbert* /forum/post/15596606
> 
> 
> Wow, a 128" screen, and free, no less!? That sounds awesome. I can't wait to see the pictures when that's installed.



128" 2.40:1 equals about 102" 16:9 if I recall correctly, but yeah, nice!









My wife really liked the price of "free".

Again, Carada and David Giles really treated me good.

They even offered to give me the equivalent Carada credit (eg for a masking system) if I bough a different brand screen.

Man, they were just so cool.










Mike


----------



## Aaron Gilbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15596806
> 
> 
> 128" 2.40:1 equals about 102" 16:9 if I recall correctly, but yeah, nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife really liked the price of "free".
> 
> ...



Ah, well that does shrink it down a bit. I imagine you are going for a constant height screen, so as the aspect ratio becomes more square, you come in at the sides but the height remains the same? We're used to the opposite, using a constant width and adjustable height. So, I'm using to thinking in width only.







Our screen is only 72" wide, which makes for about 82" 16:9. But when you get a 2.35:1 movie on your screen, it will be huge compared to ours!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaron Gilbert* /forum/post/15596887
> 
> 
> Ah, well that does shrink it down a bit. I imagine you are going for a constant height screen, so as the aspect ratio becomes more square, you come in at the sides but the height remains the same? We're used to the opposite, using a constant width and adjustable height. So, I'm using to thinking in width only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our screen is only 72" wide, which makes for about 82" 16:9. But when you get a 2.35:1 movie on your screen, it will be huge compared to ours!



Yep.

CIH.

Anyway you slice it and dice it -- it's pretty big.









There are bigger, but this should do fine for my room.

Any bigger and I would likely need an accoustically transparent (AT) screen for speaker placement.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

No drywaller yesterday, so no movies last night.

He is at the house now and going to use some fast "mud" to get it all done tonight.

No texturizing/knockdown planned.

Plan is to paint this weekend and ??? screen up next week.

Any recs on a base paint and FLAT black paint.


I may post some screen samples pics after I shrink size and Photoshop with arrows to each sample type.


I'll also post some ISCOIII anamorphic lens pics since I haven't seen some pics of how those are mailed out...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Ordered from Scott at TechHT.

See that link for more info, prices, etc.

My CineSlide is b-stock but cosmetic blemish is not seen in these pics.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*Screen sample testing*

*Projector:* JVC RS20
*Mount:* Ceiling
*Throw distance:* ~15 ft
*Lens aperture:* -8
*Lamp:* normal
*Setting:* Cinema 1 (uncalibrated)
*Gamma:* normal
*Camera:* (Nikon Coolpix) – mounted under projector on a tripod (no flash)
*Movie:* Casino Royale (BR) from Samsung 1500 BR

Screen backdrop – a thin white sheet
Vertical lines “behind” sheet are studs for false front wall – not dry walled yet.
Gains are “as advertised”

Known biases: I won a free Carada screen at Home Theater Spot, so that did bias me.
Other: Vutec never got me their Silver Screen (SS) sample to test.

*Left samples (top to bottom):*
Da-Lite (DL) High Contrast (gain 1.1)
DL Cinema Vision (gain 1.3)
DL Pearlescent (gain 1.5)
DL JKP (gain 0.9)

*Center samples (top to bottom):*
DL Da-Mat (gain 1.0)
DL High Power (HP) (gain 2.8)

*Right samples (top to bottom):*
Carada Cinema Vision (gain 1.0)
Carada Brilliant White (BW) (gain 1.4)
Carada High Contrast Grey (gain 0.8)


I realize this is not a technical evaluation, etc.









I can photoshop "arrows" of the various screen samples, but I think you can see them okay.

Mike

EDIT:
Here is a link to some measurements from someone else - link.

EDIT (embedded pics)...

*Sheet with samples*











*Samples and Samsung screen*










*Casino Royale - water*










*Bahamas - Atlantis Hotel*










*Casino Royale - face pic*


----------



## Mike_WI

More pics...

*Casino Royale*...


*Night boat shot*










*Words*
*







*

*Face closeup*
*







*


*Grass & water shot*
*







*

*People*


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Mike!










Dude, you are so jazzed about your theater! It's fun to see how excited you are!

IMO, you are currently experiencing the best part of this hobby! Watching your dream materialize! You're almost there!










Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello again Mike.


Are you still considering the Vutec Silverstar?!


Regards.


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

Wow Mike, the screen images look great already. They will look truly amazing once you get the new screen up!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15607652
> 
> 
> Hello again Mike.
> 
> 
> Are you still considering the Vutec Silverstar?!
> 
> 
> Regards.



ldgibson -


Thanks for comments.

The Vutec SS screen samples have still not arrived.

The Da-Lite and Carada samples arrived very quickly.

In retrospect I should have also tried some Stewart and other samples, but I think the Carada BW screen I ordered should work well.










Mike


----------



## CSK001

Thank you very much for this useful information. Please keep updating me on this.


----------



## CSK001

I think, at that point of time bailout plan was a good step to restore the liquidity. But, it should not be continued. Now, banks should try to stand on their own.


----------



## CSK001

I would suggest you online data entry jobs. You can visit to some websites in this regard.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaron Gilbert* /forum/post/15607940
> 
> 
> Wow Mike, the screen images look great already. They will look truly amazing once you get the new screen up!



Aaron -


Thanks.

The drywaller is supposed to come today and put on the drywall.

That will be cool to see a solid surface big enough for the image.

Then painting this weekend.

Lot's yet to do.










Mike


----------



## billmac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15474329
> 
> 
> After a lot looking and reading...
> 
> 
> I'll be ordering my HT seating today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight Private Collection - 3033 - Ovations.
> 
> 
> 
> L = left
> 
> R = right
> 
> S = straight 2 arm
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> IOIOI IOIOI
> 
> L S S R
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> IOIOOIO1
> 
> L L R R
> 
> 
> 
> Roman - Thanks for all of your help and tolerating all of my questions.
> 
> 
> Mike



Hey Mike,


Have you received your Ovation chairs yet? Could you please post pics and comments about looks and comfort? I have been in touch with Roman about my chairs purchase and the Private Collection series looks really nice.


Bill.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billmac* /forum/post/15615088
> 
> 
> Hey Mike,
> 
> 
> Have you received your Ovation chairs yet? Could you please post pics and comments about looks and comfort? I have been in touch with Roman about my chairs purchase and the Private Collection series looks really nice.
> 
> 
> Bill.



Bill -


I think the chairs ship in April.

It was actually a very tough choice to buy without sitting in them or even having online comments from people.

Roman said the leather was similar to the Berkline grade 3 leather with similar 088 dimensions except higher backs.

I'll post pics and impressions when they come in.


My wife tells me the drywall is up and some fast mud/tape was used so that should be done today. Then painting on weekend.










May put a flick up tonight to see how it looks on drywall -- now that's a cheap screen!










Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I like this news from a Carada email:


"Dear Mike:


Thank you for purchasing your projection screen from Carada.

Your screen was prepared with the greatest care and shipped today."


Order was on Mon.

Shipped Wed!









Wow.


Giddyup!










Mike


----------



## jostenmeat

Congrats Mike! Hey, I had a question to ask of you. Are there any plans for video processors, namely CMS for color correction? I know the RS20 has got something, but I do not know how effective it is to be. It seems that the one piece of equipment that gets recommended is the Radiance XD, but it costs more than my RS1! I am happy, but I know it could be better . . . thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jostenmeat* /forum/post/15616129
> 
> 
> Congrats Mike! Hey, I had a question to ask of you. Are there any plans for video processors, namely CMS for color correction? I know the RS20 has got something, but I do not know how effective it is to be. It seems that the one piece of equipment that gets recommended is the Radiance XD, but it costs more than my RS1! I am happy, but I know it could be better . . . thanks for your thoughts.



Wow.

I don't think I'm informed enough to advise on an external CMS product.










I've read all of the RS20 owners and calibrators posts.

Reading it all -- the CMS is more difficult than other brands.

I'm sure in a few months professional calibrators will understand how to do it faster and easier -- but still not perfect.

Many have pointed out why an RS20 would still have some benefits (more iris settings, etc) than an RS10 with external CMS.

Surely an RS20 and Radiance XD would be great.


I just watched a DVD with my son (Shark Tales) on an uncalibrated RS20 on drywall (no screen) and it looked pretty good.


I'd get the projector, play with it, calibrate it after 100 hours, and then decide if you need an external CMS.


I don't know if that helped at all.

Good luck.











Mike


----------



## jostenmeat

Thank you very much for your replies thus far to my queries, in your own thread!







I am excited for your build, and most likely will check in time to time to read up on your impressions. Heck, I've another question...


How do you like your Chief mount, and is there really anything else to recommend? Mine is presently on top of bookshelf, but I think I may ceiling mount it now. Ok, what I will want is anything with extendable pipe (I will adjust this according the life of my lamp, to increase/decrease retro-reflective gain). Will the Chief, or any other, have pipe that is easily retractable, _yet easily maintain a perfectly perpendicular orientation to screen?_ Or is it that every time I retract pipe, I have to carefully re-orient this perpendicular orientation? Thanks very much, I've never played with a single mount ever...


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jostenmeat* /forum/post/15624744
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your replies thus far to my queries, in your own thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited for your build, and most likely will check in time to time to read up on your impressions. Heck, I've another question...
> 
> 
> How do you like your Chief mount, and is there really anything else to recommend? Mine is presently on top of bookshelf, but I think I may ceiling mount it now. Ok, what I will want is anything with extendable pipe (I will adjust this according the life of my lamp, to increase/decrease retro-reflective gain). Will the Chief, or any other, have pipe that is easily retractable, _yet easily maintain a perfectly perpendicular orientation to screen?_ Or is it that every time I retract pipe, I have to carefully re-orient this perpendicular orientation? Thanks very much, I've never played with a single mount ever...



jostenmeat -

Cool.

My screen arrives tomorrow!


The Chief mount works. Doesn't do much.


I dont' know the specific answers to your mount questions.

I can say this:

- Most mount major mount manufacturers should have extensions and some will allow you to custom build. I think Projector Central has a tool for this

- AVS/Jason Turk can sell Chief (and other?) mounts.


Good luck and let us know how it goes.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Screen delivered







-- waiting in garage







.


First coat of primer on new partial false front wall.


Mike


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15633306
> 
> 
> Screen delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- waiting in garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> First coat of primer on new partial false front wall.
> 
> 
> Mike










Patience Mike. It's coming together!


Regards.


----------



## Mike_WI

Pics -


- drywall

- primer

- 1st coat of black paint wet & dry

- 2nd coat goes on tonight -- may need more than 2


Black = Sherwin Williams Tricorn flat black


The black is less black than the corner black fabric covered bass traps, but it should be good.


I watched a little of the Planet Earth Blu-ray on the grey primer and it was amazing.

I had about a 130" 16:9 image and it was a little soft but it was the first time I'd seen an image on a semi-smooth big surface.


More later...


Mike


*HT front wall drywall*
*







*

*HT front wall primer*
*







*

*HT front wall SW tricorn flat black 1 - wet*
*







*

*HT front wall SW tricorn flat black 1*


----------



## Mike_WI

*"It’s like 'how much more black could this be', and the answer is none.*
*None more black."*

*- Nigel Tufnel (Spinal Tap)*


*Black wall w/flash*










*HT front black wall w/lights on*
*







*

*HT black wall - Planet Earth - Mountain*


----------



## darkknight1999

Damn.... thats just awesome... I want that










Nice job man!


----------



## billmac

Hey Mike, it's been over 5 days since you received your Carada screen... we wanna see pics of it (installed of course)!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billmac* /forum/post/15682025
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, it's been over 5 days since you received your Carada screen... we wanna see pics of it (installed of course)!



billmac -








True.


In those few days I had a wall built, drywalled, primed, and painted (by me).


The screen was installed last night.

Install time (2 people - including a carpenter): ~1hr

First movie: Planet Earth (BR) - snippets - I think 16:9

2nd movie: Open Season (BR) - 16:9 - not that good, but had to please my son who was kicked out of the HT room for the screen placing on frame


After everyone else went to bed I decided to pop in a known movie as I was still tweaking with zoom and lens shift -- *The Matrix (BR)* in 2.4:1.

Wow!









The 102" 16:9 was nice, but 128" 2.40:1 was amazing.

Plenty of light with normal lamp at -8 (or so) iris.

Projector is still uncalibrated.


I think the 16:9 to 2.40:1 transition will be annoying without RS20 memory since you need to change zoom and lens shift! I hadn't really thought about that.










We also got in bar stools and other Superbowl gear.

My next project after playing with calibration a little will be to install the ISCOIIIL and Cineslide.










Mike


PS - Pics? You want pics? I was too busy watching movies. Hopefully I'll now spend more time doing that vs. cogitating about my HT.









I did snap a quick iPhone pic when I read your post this am and was heading out the door...


PS2 -

Next purchases/tasks:

- install wall base (Fri)

- center channel "pull through" for center channel speaker wires, IR transmitter, etc.

- XBOX360 Elite (Jasper)

- Remote control - ? Control 4

- ?? Wii

- Rocket RSC500 in future (????)

- calibrate subwoofer -- and get PC software to help

- Audessey optimize after Denon 5308CI FW update


PS3 -

Next movies - LOTR (DVD), SW (DVD), Speed Racer (BR from Netflix)


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Mike.


In a word, "OUTSTANDING!" You now have a true Home theater!










Congrats on the accomplishment. Happy viewing and listening!










Regards.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15683862
> 
> 
> Hello Mike.
> 
> 
> In a word, "OUTSTANDING!" You now have a true Home theater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the accomplishment. Happy viewing and listening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Thanks.

I will try to post some pics when I get a chance.

I think people will be most interested in the ISCOIIIL anamorphic lens and CineSlide incorporation with the RS20 to see how that works.


MIke


----------



## Mike_WI

Superbowl party went well.

At one point there were 16-18 people in the room and everyone loved the image and sound.

I think my brother-in-law may actually buy a surround system since he was impressed not only by the big picture, but also by the sound immersion.


Too busy to snap pics. Will post soon.


Quote:

"...this is ridiculous!" (in a good way)

-- Nick (one of my cousins)


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I just ordered an Emotiva UPA-2 two channel power amp to add to my Russound whole house amps for future outdoor speakers (two sets of two for the backyard).


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Here are some quick pics of screen.

Not calibrated and not the best pics.

Too busy either watching or getting back to work.


Mike


----------



## kutlow

Mike, very nice HT. You got more electronics than Best Buy.







Post some more pics when you get a chance. I am going to post a thread of my House build and HT build which was done from start to finish in 4.5 months!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kutlow* /forum/post/15761607
> 
> 
> Mike, very nice HT. You got more electronics than Best Buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some more pics when you get a chance. I am going to post a thread of my House build and HT build which was done from start to finish in 4.5 months!



Thanks.

I look forward to seeing your thread.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

 Emotiva UPA-2 2ch amp arrived yesterday.










I bought this to add to my 2 Russound house amps for a future split of one line (L/R channels) in to 2 sets of two outdoor speakers for my deck/yard.

The Russound amps are only 25W/ch or something and since I am splitting a channel I figured I needed a more powerful amp that could handle lower ohms.


The UPA-2 outer box had a dent in it, but it was double boxed with an additional cardboard area over the top (where you might cut open).

Very well packed.

Solid equipment.

I haven't listened to, but plugged it in to check on heat and if there was any audible hum, etc.

Overnight on (without playing anything) - only minimal warmth on top.



No more big equipment purchases (for a while).









Waiting on installing the ISCOIIIL + CineSlide and paying for 2nd half of HT seats (ETA - April).


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965

Good going Mike, wish we lived closer and our schedules weren't so conflicting. The setup looks fantastic, congratulations and we will have to clear some time off our busy schedules to get together.As far as the ISCO III setup goes I'm still mystified that a company that makes such a great product fell short with regards to installation guidelines. I have my own thoughts as to why they did not provide installation guidelines but I will save that for a different thread and not derail yours. Suffice to say if you have any questions please feel free to give me a call, one thing I found when a friend of mine and I were setting up the ISCO is that your test pattern should be 2:35 crosshatch for focusing and geometry and also if you can find one where the lines are 1 pixel wide that would be ideal. What my friend found was a test pattern that we could use and I have it on a thumb drive which I keep installed in my ps3. If you need more info give me a call


----------



## Mike_WI

Wayne -


Hi.

The "beam height" and leg calculations are here ( link ) on pages 6-7.

I got two oak boards that I need to paint to connect to ceiling.

I have yet to take the measurements.

Hard to do when the kids are running around underfoot.










I have the BR (and non-BR) DVE discs.

Are the 2.40:1 test patterns you mentioned on that?

If not could you link to a post -- might be good to do it on this thread vs PM as others might also be interested -- if that is okay.


I watched "I Am Legend" last night. Wow.

No ISCO in place yet, but still great.










Mike


PS - I'll be missing out on the WI and Chicago GTG's 2/28.







Bummer.


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15813710
> 
> 
> Wayne -
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> The "beam height" and leg calculations are here ( link ) on pages 6-7.
> 
> I got two oak boards that I need to paint to connect to ceiling.
> 
> I have yet to take the measurements.
> 
> Hard to do when the kids are running around underfoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the BR (and non-BR) DVE discs.
> 
> Are the 2.40:1 test patterns you mentioned on that?
> 
> If not could you link to a post -- might be good to do it on this thread vs PM as others might also be interested -- if that is okay.
> 
> 
> I watched "I Am Legend" last night. Wow.
> 
> No ISCO in place yet, but still great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> PS - I'll be missing out on the WI and Chicago GTG's 2/28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer.



Mike I actually wasn't the brains behind the test pattern find my friend was, he found a suitable crosshatch pattern that we could use for a scope screen then downloaded it onto my thumb drive, I have the program on my thumb drive but dont know how to share it with everyone so it would make sense when you open it. The patterns range from color patterns,crosshatch to all the Ire patterns for calibration, sorry man I should have remembered to show you and burn it for you when you were here last week. What I did find out in my early journey is that Displaymate http://www.displaymate.com/ seem to be one of the leaders in diagnostic test patterns however I think they are pc based I'm going to try to give them a call sometime next week to see if they have come out with a dvd based version. You can see my early struggles with this along with some other members like Vern Dias who had some pretty good advice. Believe it or not 2 or so years ago when I ventured into 2:35 and the Isco it was like uncharted territory, it seemed like there was no real structure on how to do things or get things setup and it was like speaking a foreign language. It seems like recently the anamorphic scene has exploded and its becoming more of a consideration in new setups as opposed to an afterthought. Mike if youre going to be around the area I can see if I can move it onto another thumbdrive for you, just let me know. Here's the thread that I started almost 2 years ago
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=818421


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/15816873
> 
> 
> Mike I actually wasn't the brains behind the test pattern find my friend was, he found a suitable crosshatch pattern that we could use for a scope screen then downloaded it onto my thumb drive, I have the program on my thumb drive but dont know how to share it with everyone so it would make sense when you open it. The patterns range from color patterns,crosshatch to all the Ire patterns for calibration, sorry man I should have remembered to show you and burn it for you when you were here last week. What I did find out in my early journey is that Displaymate http://www.displaymate.com/ seem to be one of the leaders in diagnostic test patterns however I think they are pc based I'm going to try to give them a call sometime next week to see if they have come out with a dvd based version. You can see my early struggles with this along with some other members like Vern Dias who had some pretty good advice. Believe it or not 2 or so years ago when I ventured into 2:35 and the Isco it was like uncharted territory, it seemed like there was no real structure on how to do things or get things setup and it was like speaking a foreign language. It seems like recently the anamorphic scene has exploded and its becoming more of a consideration in new setups as opposed to an afterthought. Mike if youre going to be around the area I can see if I can move it onto another thumbdrive for you, just let me know. Here's the thread that I started almost 2 years ago
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=818421



Wayne -


Cool.









Thanks for the info.

Maybe I can pick up file sometime when you come by.

As you could hear with my crazy kids, it is usually chaos here and one reason why I can't get things done that fast!










Good luck with your RS20 project this weekend and talk to you soon.


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965

Mike It was cool talking to you today, yea I could tell you had your hands full with the kids







, thanks for the tip about the paint color its definately something I think we should look into. Today I managed to get his scope screen hung (won't install fabric till later),unpacked RS20 checked to make sure lens shift works which it has so far, checked convergence which also looked very good. Isco and Cineslide to come soon and Denon 5308 and Klipsch speaker to arrive sometime next week, additional room reconstruction to begin shortly. Long story short I have a lot of work to do


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/15825223
> 
> 
> Mike It was cool talking to you today, yea I could tell you had your hands full with the kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks for the tip about the paint color its definately something I think we should look into. Today I managed to get his scope screen hung (won't install fabric till later),unpacked RS20 checked to make sure lens shift works which it has so far, checked convergence which also looked very good. Isco and Cineslide to come soon and Denon 5308 and Klipsch speaker to arrive sometime next week, additional room reconstruction to begin shortly. Long story short I have a lot of work to do



Wayne -


How is your project going?


I am a slug.









I have tet to take the CineSlide leg measurements, but may not "need" legs as projector is very close to ceiling.










CraigR now has me thinking about a RadianceXE (HDMI 1.3) or XD (HDMI v1.1 - which may be all I need if I put it in line _after_ the Denon 5308CI).
























Have you thought about a Radiance either for your setup or the current one you are working on?


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15843452
> 
> 
> Wayne -
> 
> 
> How is your project going?
> 
> 
> I am a slug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tet to take the CineSlide leg measurements, but may not "need" legs as projector is very close to ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CraigR now has me thinking about a RadianceXE (HDMI 1.3) or XD (HDMI v1.1 - which may be all I need if I put it in line _after_ the Denon 5308CI).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thought about a Radiance either for your setup or the current one you are working on?
> 
> 
> Mike




Mike the install that Im doing for a friend of mine is coming along, it will be a while before all is done but we are making progress. There was a back wall that didnt come across the whole room and it kept coming up as an obstacle to how far back we could place the projector and rear speakers so we got a carperntor in yesterday and he took the wall down and the room has a full depth of about 22 feet. Looking at having the carpentor make some corner tri trap frames and we will fill it with fiberglass and thinking about adding another row of seating so another riser may go in. The screen was hung but we took it down when the teardown in the room started. Fired up the RS20 last weekend and it looked fine although we I didnt have the screen material on the frame, they had some family and friends over that day (valentines day) and I just overscanned onto the scope screen and everyone was wowed lol but my friend kept telling them that it will look much better when its done properly. Spoke with Scott today and Isco has a good chance of going out the door and Cineslide hopefully might follow tomorrow. I spoke to him today and he said that he and his wife are going to check out some carpet next week and are taking up the existing light brown carpet, ceilings will be black with muted wall colors and trappings on the wall around the room. Still would rather do a shelf mount for the Isco and Cineslide for simplicity sake but that might put the projector about 21 ft or so back and Im not sure if thats too far for the RS20, contrast and pincushion should be great but dont know how much light we will use, might have to open up the Iris all the way. How far back are you mounting your RS20?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/15846229
> 
> 
> Mike the install that Im doing for a friend of mine is coming along, it will be a while before all is done but we are making progress. There was a back wall that didnt come across the whole room and it kept coming up as an obstacle to how far back we could place the projector and rear speakers so we got a carperntor in yesterday and he took the wall down and the room has a full depth of about 22 feet. Looking at having the carpentor make some corner tri trap frames and we will fill it with fiberglass and thinking about adding another row of seating so another riser may go in. The screen was hung but we took it down when the teardown in the room started. Fired up the RS20 last weekend and it looked fine although we I didnt have the screen material on the frame, they had some family and friends over that day (valentines day) and I just overscanned onto the scope screen and everyone was wowed lol but my friend kept telling them that it will look much better when its done properly. Spoke with Scott today and Isco has a good chance of going out the door and Cineslide hopefully might follow tomorrow. I spoke to him today and he said that he and his wife are going to check out some carpet next week and are taking up the existing light brown carpet, ceilings will be black with muted wall colors and trappings on the wall around the room. Still would rather do a shelf mount for the Isco and Cineslide for simplicity sake but that might put the projector about 21 ft or so back and Im not sure if thats too far for the RS20, contrast and pincushion should be great but dont know how much light we will use, might have to open up the Iris all the way. How far back are you mounting your RS20?



Wayne -


I think (without measuring), that my RS20 throw distance is 16 ft +/- 1-2 ft.

I built that partial front wall, so I can't recall if that was incorporating that change.

You'll have to see it.

I may not need CineSlide legs as I think the mounting distance will be really short.


I'll PM you about possibly meeting up.


I looked at the Projector Central Calculator ...


For a BW (real gain 1.1 ?) 128" 2.39:1 screen a 21ft throw is possible but borderline.

See what you think.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

(Belated) screen shot...

Something is crooked but you get the idea.










Mike


----------



## funlvr1965

Nicceeeee


----------



## Mike_WI

For those interested...

My self debate about CineSlide anamorphic lens sled vs. fixed ISCOIIIL anamorphic lens.









Link 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1124548 


Mike


PS - My "legs" for CineSlide arrived tonight.

PS2 - If all goes well I will install the ISCOIIIL and CineSlide (with help) on Friday night. A few badgers may come over to help.


----------



## Mike_WI

ISCOIIIL + CineSlide not installed tonight.

However, the oak board for ceiling instalation is painted the same color as the ceiling. Ready to go.


SOWK -

Thanks for coming over and playing/tweaking with my Oppo and RS20 setup.


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15933837
> 
> 
> ISCOIIIL + CineSlide not installed tonight.
> 
> However, the oak board for ceiling instalation is painted the same color as the ceiling. Ready to go.
> 
> 
> SOWK -
> 
> Thanks for coming over and playing/tweaking with my Oppo and RS20 setup.
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike, how funny, we got just the opposite accomplished tonight. We don't have the projector mounted but got the board with the Cineslide up. Of course it will come down and get all dressed up then mount the projector. Sent you pics in email. Sorry we couldn't make it but I'm sure Tony was a big help


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/15933863
> 
> 
> Mike, how funny, we got just the opposite accomplished tonight. We don't have the projector mounted but got the board with the Cineslide up. Of course it will come down and get all dressed up then mount the projector. Sent you pics in email. Sorry we couldn't make it but I'm sure Tony was a big help



Wayne -

Just saw your pics.

Tony was helpful.

I think he enjoyed playing with the RS20.

And, he was impressed with the "out of the box" THX RS20 image.

He also wondered if my big sub could fit behind my partial wall.

Interesting.


Remaining issues:

- ISCO + CS mount

- RS20 calibration +/- Radiance

- sub (etc) calibration


busy busy


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




Mike_WI;
Remaining issues:
- ISCO + CS mount
- RS20 calibration +/- Radiance
- sub (etc) calibration
busy busy
Mike[/QUOTE said:


> Yea tell me about it you know what I got going on over here


----------



## Mike_WI

Updates:

- still none of the calibration, install from my last post done










I got my new MA custom rack face for the Oppo 83 blu ray player.

I installed that and moved my XBOX (not 360) around.


After I make sure the 83 is working well I'll likely get rid of my 980 (but useful for cueing up music without the BR wait...







) and Sam 1500 -- to other places in house.


Here are some pics of the Oppo 83 face plate (below the Oppo 980 in situ) and rack.

Still a mess.


Mike


----------



## jostenmeat

No worries, Mike. One step at a time, baby, one step at a time.










If you got the dough, and you want the best, NOW, get the Radiance. The other possibility is that you might want to upgrade your PJ faster than you think you might. In which case, there's a small chance that future PJs might come with better CMS.


It seems to me, and I'm pretty new to the AV world, that VP just gets cheaper, better, and more widespread . . . by the month!


----------



## Mike_WI

No ISCO installed.


Wayne - thanks for coming over.


More later...


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965

Mike my pleasure, awesome room with plenty of attention to details. The slight hickup with regard to the Isco install is just that and Im sure it will be taken care of and we can get back to the install


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/16044932
> 
> 
> Mike my pleasure, awesome room with plenty of attention to details. The slight hickup with regard to the Isco install is just that and Im sure it will be taken care of and we can get back to the install



Wayne -


Thanks again.


Since you help so many people with home theaters and love to continuously evolve yours -- it's like you have multiple "virtual" HT's to play with.











Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16047821
> 
> 
> Wayne -
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Since you help so many people with home theaters and love to continuously evolve yours -- it's like you have multiple "virtual" HT's to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



well I guess cats outa the bag







but seriously there have been people in the past that have helped me a great deal and I think this is part of the fun, seriously where else do you think I would have met you lol, as long as I have the time and I can offer some helpful assistance then isn't this what its all about? I have met some incredible people while enjoying the hobby. No worries


----------



## Veda

Nice design for the sound quality. Now the room just needs some high quality furnitures and cable management to make it perfect.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Veda* /forum/post/16058553
> 
> 
> Nice design for the sound quality. Now the room just needs some high quality furnitures and cable management to make it perfect.



Hi.

Thanks.


The furniture is on order from Roman (rsh) -- ETA May.

The cable management -- yes, true.

It will all be hidden when the MA rack gets pushed back in -- that, and things are still in flux.

Waiting for Oppo BDP-83, XBOX360, +/- Lumagen Radiance, SVS eq, etc.


Mike


----------



## premiertrussman

Amazing room! I am so envious that you are getting to put it all together! Thank you for sharing the journey with the rest of us. Oh and the 360. You gotta send pics of it setup...I wanna see the halo 3 in 128" of Hi def glory. PLEEAAASE!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *premiertrussman* /forum/post/16061350
> 
> 
> Amazing room! I am so envious that you are getting to put it all together! Thank you for sharing the journey with the rest of us. Oh and the 360. You gotta send pics of it setup...I wanna see the halo 3 in 128" of Hi def glory. PLEEAAASE!



Thanks.

We actually did have Halo 3 going on a XBOX 360 for a super bowl party.

My brother brought his over.

At 16:9 the screen was ~102" diagonal.

Still that is 51" per screen in a 4 player game.

Didn't take any pics though as I was too busy entertaining.

The gym had a Wii setup and the bar had a 42" LCD with game previews.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I'm thinking about remote controls.

Since I've heard about the RS-232 benefit in the Oppo BDP-83 thread, I've been thinking about that.


I went to my post #1 on this thread and looked at my MA rack gear that does and does not have RS-232 jacks.

*Gear with RS-232 jack*
*Projector/DVR UPS:* Furman M1500-UPS-PFP (2 IR outputs, & RS-232 jack) -- plan is to turn off projector lamp if power off for >30 sec or so
*Projector:* JVC RS20 1080p
*Receiver:* Denon 5308CI (FW updated 2-6-09) [2 RS-232 jacks)
*Blu Ray (future):* awaiting Oppo BDP-83 + RS-232 modification)

*No RS-232 jacks*
*Surge:* Surge-X SEQ
*Cable:* SA8300HD + WD 500GB MyDVR Expander via eSATA
*DVD/SACD/DVD-A:* Oppo DV-980H
*Blu Ray (current):* Samsung BD-P1500
*Game:* Xbox with planned upgrade to Xbox 360 (Jasper) in the future
*Ethernet Switch:* D-Link DES-1024D 24-Port 10/100 Rack Mount Switch


The room is wired for a jack in the front of the room to have an IR blaster if needed routed to the back rack.


I'm also hoping to get room light control and basement HVAC control.


Mike


----------



## GetGray

The URC MX-980 and MSC-400 is a nice combo. The MSC-400 translates the handhelds commands to IR or RS232, as needed. Connection is via RF (handheld to MSC). And the MSC can monitor the status of components to see if they are on/off so it you can build in some logic for devices without discretes, etc.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/16066594
> 
> 
> The URC MX-980 and MSC-400 is a nice combo. The MSC-400 translates the handhelds commands to IR or RS232, as needed. Connection is via RF (handheld to MSC). And the MSC can monitor the status of components to see if they are on/off so it you can build in some logic for devices without discretes, etc.



Scott -


That looks interesting.

Thanks.


I'll have to read up on the different remote possibilities and decide if I want something I can DIY vs. hiring someone to program (more likely).


Mike





















A link 

*Radio Frequency Signals Ensure Reliability*


Instead of separately turning on the TV, turning on the DVD player, changing the input, and turning on the receiver, these commands are chained together in the proper sequence in a macro, and it works seamlessly with hardware from multiple vendors. The macros are programmed into the MSC-400 and triggered by digital RF (Radio Frequency) from an MX-900, TX-1000, MX-950 or MX-3000 remote control instead of being haphazardly broadcast in the direction of the device. Once triggered, the commands execute without interruption and without further interaction with the remote. No pointing necessary! As a result, the system responds perfectly to your command. Add video and/or voltage sensors (sold separately), and the MSC-400 Master System Controller can test the status of the devices it controls and issue commands accordingly. In other words, it finds out whether your TV is on or off before sending a signal. If you're just getting started, a starter kit is available that contains 6 sleeved IR emitters, 2 video sensor cables, 2 voltage sensors, and 2 serial cables.


*Control IR, RS-232, & Relay-Triggered Devices*


High-performance audio/video systems can include IR (infrared-controlled devices such as satellite and cable set-top boxes, and DVD players), RS-232 (serial-controlled devices such as projectors, surround-sound receivers and media servers), relay (contact/voltage-triggered devices such as lights, drapes, curtains and blinds) and even USB keyboard commands. The MSC-400 Master System Controller is designed to automate all of these types of devices seamlessly, so it can be used to operate sophisticated home theater equipment , audio components , lighting , Media Center PCs, even motorized screens and drapes . The MSC-400 Master System Controller will control up to 12 devices via IR (or 6 IR and 6 RS-232); six IR emitters are included with the MSC-400, additional emitters can be purchased separately . male DB9 and female DB9 RS-232 cables are sold separately.


*Expandable System Allows Control Over Large Properties*


Up to three RF receivers can be connected to the MSC-400 Master System Controller. Since each RFX-250 typically gives 50-100 feet of range, huge estates can be given robust, reliable RF via a network of wired RF receivers. Master/slave programming options enable installers to combine two MSC-400 controllers into one equipment location with complete integration of all macros in one Master MSC-400.The two MSC controllers are slaved together with a Master/Slave RS232 Cable (sold separately) to create a combined system that controls 22 components.


*Installation and Programming Notes*


Installing and programming the MSC-400 Master System Controller is sped enormously by a combination of hardware and software design features. When programming is required, the installer simply connects a laptop via USB cable (sold separately) to the front panel programming port. MRF Editor software offers extensive control options, RS232 Two Way Diagnosis, IF/ELSE nesting logic and elaborate speed options, like the channel favorites tool, which enables installers to program dozens of numeric keypad macros in seconds. *The required MSC Editor Software can only be downloaded from the URC Dealer Only website.*


----------



## Mike_WI

Since spring is here (?coming) I have started thinking about outdoor speakers again.


I started a thread at HTS about it - link .


Here is a low rez picture of my deck:

You can see one of two "side" mounting areas and "top" deck Russound speakers on either side of sliding door.











I'm looking for adding and/or replacing in the following areas:

- garage (small Russounds out there now)

- deck (small Russounds out there now)

- deck sides x2 sets of two (nothing there now but wired)



Here are some links:
www.*******************.com 
http://www.axiomaudio.com/ 

outdoor_speakers.html?1230

smarthome.com

AVHiFiOnline store

parts-express.com
http://www.partsexpress.com/outdoor-speaker-produ c... 


Any other thoughts?


Outdoor subs? In/out of ground?


[URL='http:/fusionbb/images/smilies/cheers%5B1%5D.gif%5B/IMG']http://www.***************.com/fusionbb/images/smilies/cheers[1].gif[/IMG[/URL] ]


Mike


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16067796
> 
> 
> Scott -
> 
> 
> That looks interesting.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I'll have to read up on the different remote possibilities and decide if I want something I can DIY vs. hiring someone to program (more likely).



Glad to help. I've been very happy with mine so far. Tip: If you want to DIY you'll need to be sure and get it from a dealer who will give you the software







, some won't.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/16070127
> 
> 
> Glad to help. I've been very happy with mine so far. Tip: If you want to DIY you'll need to be sure and get it from a dealer who will give you the software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , some won't.



Scott -


Thanks.

Roger roger on software.










By DIY I meant potentially using an easier/inferior product, not necessarily the URC items you noted.


Mike


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16070532
> 
> 
> By DIY I meant potentially using an easier/inferior product, not necessarily the URC items you noted.



Sorry, one mans DIY is another's get-a-pro







. I was shifted one level up, figured you meant Crestron/RTI/Control4. The URC stuff isn't trivial to program I'll admit, but it isn't rocket science either. You need to be PC literate and have some time to play with it. And, yes a pro would likely be better at getting it setup and nifty. But there's lots of help avail on Remote Central if you are inclined and need it. And updating an initial config would be much easier.


I love being able to make my own graphics for it as well as the ability to program it with a PC. Here's a couple of main screens I made when I first had it. Played around and got my own graphic icons instead of text or the one's they supplied. Fun:






















P.S. those extra parts went out today, you will have tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/16072907
> 
> 
> Sorry, one mans DIY is another's get-a-pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was shifted one level up, figured you meant Crestron/RTI/Control4. The URC stuff isn't trivial to program I'll admit, but it isn't rocket science either. You need to be PC literate and have some time to play with it. And, yes a pro would likely be better at getting it setup and nifty. But there's lots of help avail on Remote Central if you are inclined and need it. And updating an initial config would be much easier.
> 
> 
> I love being able to make my own graphics for it as well as the ability to program it with a PC. Here's a couple of main screens I made when I first had it. Played around and got my own graphic icons instead of text or the one's they supplied. Fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. those extra parts went out today, you will have tomorrow.



Scott -


Good info and pics.

I'm smart (and techie) but short of time with job and kids.

You've seen/heard how long it takes me to install expensive gear that most people would be all over right away.










Thanks for sending out the parts.










I was hoping to (and still can) research the remote issue for a while, but I just got the Oppo 2nd EAP "300" email tonight.










So, options:

- sign up for EAP, no RS-232 mod

- don't sign up and possibly pay more for mainstream Oppo BDP-83 & pay for RS-232 mod











I'll sleep on it.


Mike


PS - I won't post a I'm in the 2nd EAP message in the Oppo thread.


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16073781
> 
> 
> I'm smart (and techie) but short of time with job and kids.
> 
> You've seen/heard how long it takes me to install expensive gear that most people would be all over right away.



I understand completely, NO one knows busy like me these days.


----------



## Mike_WI

The dropdown ceiling has a weird stud layout, so we didn't get the CineSlide up.

Need to have the carpenter out to look at.

Bummer.


I did stock up on gear at Home Depot.

















Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I'm starting to try some subwoofer calibration.

*Rec:* Denon 5308CI
*BR:* Sam P1500
*DVD:* Oppo 980
*Main/Ctr:* Rocket RS1000Sig/RSC200Sig
*Surr:* RSS300 dipole (side)/RS250MkII (rear)
*Sub:* SVS PB12-Ultra/2


I read Robroy Common Subwoofer Setup Errors link and used a Rives Audio Test CD2 with a Radio Shack digital SPL meter.


Looking rough so far...









(see graph in PDF file)


Crossover @ 80 Hz for all

Denon sub setting = THX Ultra2

Trials/measurements:

1 - LFE+Main, Main=large

2 - LFE-THX, Main=large

3 - LFE-THX, Main=small


All night/Audessey settings off.


Mike


PS - I'm assembling some calibration links at this site .


**EDIT (4/19/09)**

I just read this on a thread:
"Rives Audio CD does not correct for the Radio Shack digital SPL meter" - ref

Hmm. I guess I should just use the Hometheatershack Excel workbook tables instead.
I also ordered a Galaxy Audio CM140 SPL meter.

 

Subwoofer Calibration Excel - Rives CD2 - 4-3-09 2.pdf 134.4599609375k . file


----------



## Mike_WI

More measures after some tweaks.

I moved RS SPL meter to ear level on couch (instead of above ear level behind main listening area).


*#1 - mains alone*

(caveat: one powered woofer was unknowingly unplugged before trial #1 by my son).










Then I recalibrated 7 channels (shouldn't affect these measures, but they were off at listening position).


Per Bossobass recs ( here ) -- At 80 Hz I adjusted the sub alone and the mains (L/R) alone to 80 dB.

*Trial #2 - sub + mains*


I also looked at 20 - 20k Hz measure for RS850's (not shown, but...) -- not flat.


Mike


PS - The Galaxy Audio CM140 SPL meter sounds interesting if for no other reason then not adjusting the dB range control on RS meter.

 

Subwoofer Calibration Excel - Rives CD2 - 4-3-09 3.pdf 141.8779296875k . file


----------



## Mike_WI

This news :

*"MPS-2...going, going...*
*We are down to a handful of MPS-2's, and they're going fast. They are also being discontinued, so anyone wanting an MPS-2 should act quickly."*


about the Emotiva MPS-2 bummed me out.









200W/ch into 8 ohms, 300W/ch into 4 ohms

Class H


It is even on a 10% off sale.

Still, I don't think I really "need" it at this point -- usually the Denon has enough power for my current needs.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I cross posted this on the Emotiva thread, but...


Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mike_WI*  
_Thanks for re-posting._

_I looked up my receiver -- Denon 5308CI - 150W/ch x7._
_It isn't specified if that is all channels drive or what._
_Anyone know?_

_I think there is/was a thread at AVS or elsewhere (AV123?) titled something like "All Channels Driven" that compared various receivers._

_Please post if you know it._
_I'll do a little googling..._

_Mike_

_**EDIT**_
_AVS thread - link_
_Audioholics thread - link ???_


I found this link ( *link* ) about the Denon 5308CI receiver with all channels driven...

*Five channels* driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:

0.1 percent distortion at *146.1 watts*

1 percent distortion at 184.6 watts

*All channels* driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:

0.1 percent distortion at *141.2 watts*

1 percent distortion at 169.3 watts


So, do you think I would benefit from an Emotiva MPS-2 as an external amp?


I listen to music and HT (see signature link post #1 for HT equipment).

Usually with kids at sub 85 dB volumes but ocassionally at reference or higher levels.


I don't think things sound bad now, but just looking at potential upgrades.


Thanks.










Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

After discussions on thread at AVS/Emotiva and Emotiva/Amps, I'm wondering if the Emotiva XPA-3 might not be a better way to go.


A few people don't think the MPS-2 at 200W/ch will make any difference vs. the Denon 140W/ch.


the XPA-3 is also 200W/ch but could be used for the L/C/R channels only and is only $539 (on sale through Mon) vs. the $1529 for the MPS-2.

And a lot lighter weight (57 vs 115 pounds).

 

Emotiva XPA-3 product site 
Emotiva XPA-3 Manual 


I do need something to counterbalance my top heavy Middle Atlantic rollout/swivel rack anyway...








































Mike


----------



## scoogs

I've been enjoying my XPA-5 since fall, although my system is no where near the level of your's.

It sounds like you have a very capable Denon, so I'm not really sure if you will notice a benefit or not. Worth a try? Sure, if you have the money, why not. Will it be a night a day change? I doubt it.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoogs* /forum/post/16246594
> 
> 
> I've been enjoying my XPA-5 since fall, although my system is no where near the level of your's.
> 
> It sounds like you have a very capable Denon, so I'm not really sure if you will notice a benefit or not. Worth a try? Sure, if you have the money, why not. Will it be a night a day change? I doubt it.



scoogs -


Thanks.










The cable guy just left my house.

Replaced 2 cable boxes.

The DVR version is a new Samsung SMT-H3090.

This was the first he had ever installed.

A quick AVS search reveals that this has been out in other cities, but new for me.

It looks nicer than the SA8300HD.

Hopefully it will be stable.

I had a WD MyDVR Expander hooked up to it.

I'll re-try that with it tomorrow.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16246349
> 
> 
> After discussions on thread at AVS/Emotiva and Emotiva/Amps, I'm wondering if the Emotiva XPA-3 might not be a better way to go.
> 
> 
> A few people don't think the MPS-2 at 200W/ch will make any difference vs. the Denon 140W/ch.
> 
> 
> the XPA-3 is also 200W/ch but could be used for the L/C/R channels only and is only $539 (on sale through Mon) vs. the $1529 for the MPS-2.
> 
> And a lot lighter weight (57 vs 115 pounds).
> 
> 
> 
> Emotiva XPA-3 product site
> Emotiva XPA-3 Manual
> 
> 
> I do need something to counterbalance my top heavy Middle Atlantic rollout/swivel rack anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



scoogs -


Thanks for the comments.









You are probably correct.


I ordered the Emotiva XPA-3.
















May need to do a blinded A/B testing vs Denon 5308CI.

I'll see if I am motivated enough.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

From:

AVForums.com (UK website)

Reviewed 13th Apr, 2009

By Phil Hinton

Link 

*"I am happy to report after lots of testing and re-testing of the new software upgrade that the CMS system now works as it should and in a linear fashion."*


...

*"So after an initial false start with the HD750 and its CMS controls, I can happily report that all is now working as it should and the results are fantastic!"*











Sounds good.

I wonder how it would compare to the Lumagen Radiance?










Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16255525
> 
> From:
> 
> AVForums.com (UK website)
> 
> Reviewed 13th Apr, 2009
> 
> By Phil Hinton
> 
> Link
> 
> *"I am happy to report after lots of testing and re-testing of the new software upgrade that the CMS system now works as it should and in a linear fashion."*
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> *"So after an initial false start with the HD750 and its CMS controls, I can happily report that all is now working as it should and the results are fantastic!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> I wonder how it would compare to the Lumagen Radiance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike




Mike I'm optomistic that this will be the fix that many have been waiting for with respect to the RS20 color management system. With regard to comparing the JVC fix to what the Radiance can do, I think you have begin to look at them differently at some point. The Radiance incorporates full and forward thinking solutions such as color management/gamma correction/hdmi switcher/aspect ratio managment/custom timings and the list goes on. Now if one was going to purchase it ONLY to complete the CMS then it might not be cost effective but I suspect that many of us that have opted to purchase the Radiance XD or XE will be pleased knowing that the company takes a multidimensional approach with regard to display managementand continues to make the product better coupled with the fact that we can correct not only our present display but also future displays. Just food for thought.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/16255710
> 
> 
> Mike I'm optomistic that this will be the fix that many have been waiting for with respect to the RS20 color management system. With regard to comparing the JVC fix to what the Radiance can do, I think you have begin to look at them differently at some point. The Radiance incorporates full and forward thinking solutions such as color management/gamma correction/hdmi switcher/aspect ratio managment/custom timings and the list goes on. Now if one was going to purchase it ONLY to complete the CMS then it might not be cost effective but I suspect that many of us that have opted to purchase the Radiance XD or XE will be pleased knowing that there is a lot to this solution and the company continues to make the product better and also the fact that we can correct not only our present display but also future displays. Just food for thought.



Roger roger.









I will continue to pick your brain more over time.









I posted this on a Home Theater Spot thread also asking for CraigR's comments.

He noted that it is one review and we'll have to see (for CMS).











Mike


PS - If you need it, I have 2 ceiling telescoping "holders" from Home Depot that you can use for your friends install. If you needed them, you could pick them up this weekend on your trip to C-town and bring them back for 5/3 ISCO install. Just let me know.


----------



## funlvr1965

Thanks for the offer Mike, we did however design it so that the board which incorporates the RS20 mount/lens transport can only go up onto the ceiling one way with no real room for positioning error (we hope lol). There are four bolts protruding through the joists and 4 holes in the mounting board so its as simple as us lifting the towards the ceiling and letting the 4 protruding bolts pass through each corresponding hole on each side of the board then securing it on the ceiling with the four bolts, here are early pics of the setup, the room is almost done and the board has been covered with royal black velvet.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/16256073
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer Mike, we did however design it so that the board which incorporates the RS20 mount/lens transport can only go up onto the ceiling one way with no real room for positioning error (we hope lol). There are four bolts protruding through the joists and 4 holes in the mounting board so its as simple as us lifting the towards the ceiling and letting the 4 protruding bolts pass through each corresponding hole on each side of the board then securing it on the ceiling with the four bolts, here are early pics of the setup, the room is almost done and the board has been covered with royal black velvet.



Wayne -


Very cool.


You (or your friend) should have a HT building thread showing the whole process.









It sounds like a very well designed and implemented room.

Others could benefit from some of the thought process that you guys put into it -- especially the ISCO/CineSlide stuff.


Mike


PS - Is your friend getting a Radiance?

PS2 - Careful, or you might get written up in a HT mag for your design/building. LOL.


----------



## funlvr1965

youre talking to the photographer although I will let him put together the collage, hey I already had my day in the sun so if he gets a writeup im sure I will get honorable mention


----------



## scoogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16255499
> 
> 
> scoogs -
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably correct.
> 
> 
> I ordered the Emotiva XPA-3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May need to do a blinded A/B testing vs Denon 5308CI.
> 
> I'll see if I am motivated enough.
> 
> 
> Mike



Enjoy the new amp!


(I see we're both in the same general part of the state.)


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoogs* /forum/post/16260115
> 
> 
> Enjoy the new amp!
> 
> 
> (I see we're both in the same general part of the state.)



scoogs et al. -


I received the Emotiva XPA-3 today and got it installed.










(more impressions later)

(blurry pic of bottom part of rack - what I get for not using a tripod or flash - but you get the idea...)


I also did my first run of the Denon's Audyssey MultiEQxt .

(setting = "Audyssey", but after reading that FAQ link I may set to "flat" since I have a highly treated room)


I watched Spiderman-3 and thought the sound (lip sync) and picture sucked until I finally realized that the Samsung 1500 was outputting 480 not 1080p.


I had done a FW upgrade a few days ago on the 1500 and it must have reset the player to output 480.









Got that fixed.


Mike

To Do list:

- ISCOIIIL + CineSlide installed

- JVC RS20 FW installed

- Lumagen RadianceXE and JVC RS20 calibration

- get REW or other room eq program up and running

- consider SVS AS-EQ1 subwoofer EQ if my sub/room needs it

- Oppo BD-P83


----------



## plasmattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16291212
> 
> 
> scoogs et al. -
> 
> 
> I received the Emotiva XPA-3 today and got it installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (more impressions later)
> 
> (blurry pic of bottom part of rack - what I get for not using a tripod or flash - but you get the idea...)
> 
> 
> I also did my first run of the Denon's Audyssey MultiEQxt .
> 
> (setting = "Audyssey", but after reading that FAQ link I may set to "flat" since I have a highly treated room)
> 
> 
> I watched Spiderman-3 and thought the sound (lip sync) and picture sucked until I finally realized that the Samsung 1500 was outputting 480 not 1080p.
> 
> 
> I had done a FW upgrade a few days ago on the 1500 and it must have reset the player to output 480.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got that fixed.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> To Do list:
> 
> - ISCOIIIL + CineSlide installed
> 
> - JVC RS20 FW installed
> 
> - Lumagen RadianceXE and JVC RS20 calibration
> 
> - get REW or other room eq program up and running
> 
> - consider SVS AS-EQ1 subwoofer EQ if my sub/room needs it
> 
> - Oppo BD-P83



Congrats on the new amp! I'm looking forward to hearing what you think of your new Emotiva. I got my Emo XPA-3 a few weeks back and love it! Crystal clear clean sound. Yesterday for giggles, I listened to some lossless music without the Emo and then with it. Yea,







.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmattack* /forum/post/16292783
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new amp! I'm looking forward to hearing what you think of your new Emotiva. I got my Emo XPA-3 a few weeks back and love it! Crystal clear clean sound. Yesterday for giggles, I listened to some lossless music without the Emo and then with it. Yea,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



plasmattack -


I set up Audyssey last night and installed the amp.


It may be placebo effect (I will fully admit), or the non-music time I was in the HT room moving wires and such, but the speakers did seem to sound better with the XPA-3.


I was playing a Police police DVD-A.

After Audyssey the surrounds sounded louder.

Not sure if that is good or bad, still need time to play with the system.


More later...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I saw this quote on my Google homepage and thought it might be what my wife thinks of my HT researching and (now) calibrating:


"There is nothing so useless as doing efficiently that which should not be done at all."
- Peter Drucker










Anyway...

For Audyssey, I changed to:

- Room EQ: "Audyssey Flat"

- Dynamic EQ: OFF

- Dynamic Volume: OFF


Playing Police DVD-Audio DTS 5.1 "Every Breath You Take".

Sounds better now.










If I'm motivated I'll try to play with REW or RTA tonight or tomorrow.


Mike

**EDIT**

I added Audyssey screen shot.











Is the graph displayed the frequency response (FR) of the speakers or the correction factors being used -- that is, the inverse of the FR of the speakers in the room?


Played around with Room EQ Wizard (REW) and I'm not sure if I can use my HP laptops internal soundcard or need to get an external soundcard.


Laptop: HP Compaq nc6320

Internal soundcard: SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio soundcard

(I just did a driver update to a 2007 driver)


----------



## Mike_WI

*RSC200 "Bigfoot" Center Channel Stand Summary PDF*


A quick summary chart and some links.

I'll try to update when I have more time.











Mike

**EDIT**

Updated file for more CC speaker stands

 

Center Speaker Stands - RSC200 - 5-20-09 vers.pdf 39.5849609375k . file


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16298652
> 
> *RSC200 "Bigfoot" Center Channel Stand Summary PDF*
> 
> 
> A quick summary chart and some links.
> 
> I'll try to update when I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike. Haven't read through all of this but if you are looking for input on center stands, I have a large center with almost the same dimensions as yours. Mine has a base plate that allows it to swivel so stability was important plus I needed to bring it up 18". At the recommendation of the manufacturer I bought 2 stands. I bought 2 of the 18" VTI DFC. Filled both with shot and used spikes that were provided.


I wanted stability and added width given the size of my center and these two worked well and look good and the are solid as a rock. There are some simple tricks to putting them together but all in all easy. I was missing 2 screws from one and they sent them out the next day.


I looked at all, if not most, of the others you have on your sheet and I really was concerned about their stability (primarily the wood versions) and how it would look. I'm very pleased with my choice. Here are two pics.


From second row:










Close Up:


----------



## Mike_WI

Happytobehere200 -

Thanks for the input.
And nice looking HT by the way.
I looked (am looking) at those. I didn't like the non-adjustable tilt.

My PDF table is listed in my last post.

My main contenders now...

*1) Lovan Millennium Adjustable CC *
adjustable tilt.
I would consider the dark glass base, but haven't seen pics of that version yet

*2) Tyler Acoustics Taylo Center Stand *
Fixed tilt, but I can calculate height and tilt I need and have it custom made.

tyleracoustics.com/stands.html
~$250
Sand filled ; made in Owensboro, Kentucky
1" MDF and painted with satin black lacquer
H: 6" (front) & 5" (back) with a fixed tilt - assuming 11" D ->ArcCotangent of 11 = ~5 deg
Stand size and tilt can be made to any setting desired.

Another option is to have my carpenter build something like the custom CC that others have built:
Custom center floor stand... with adjustable angle and height - http://www.av123forum.com/showpost.p...4&postcount=33

I'm still looking.

Also, a recent post on the Carada thread (see my signature) had me update my height I can/should have center at.

Thanks again,

Mike


*Lovan*










*Tyler Acoustics*
 



* Dhan @ AV123*


----------



## Happytobehere200

How tall does this need to be and are these wide enough?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16325465
> 
> 
> How tall does this need to be and are these wide enough?


*RSC200 measurements*
Link (av123)
*12" H x 10.5" D x 25 7/16" W*

bottom of screen w/surround - 29"

http://www.carada.com/Masquerade-Masking-System.aspx
Cardada Masquerade

6.25" symmetrical perimeter frame width

-----------------------------------------------------------------
29 (bottom of screen surround)
- 6.25
--------
22.75"
- 12 (RSC200 height)
--------
*10.75"* = "max" height of center channel stand -- at least without getting in front of Masquerade surround

or

29
- 12
-----
*17"* = "max" size if okay to overlap Masquerade but still below the current screen surround


However, assuming the 6.25 overlaps with the current Masquerade edge, then(still need to look at that, but probably gives me a few more inches)


Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200

Our centers are about the same size. I have a tiltable plate so that wasn't an issue for me but I get what your issue is although you may not really need it to move that much. I found, after laser sighting, that I didn't need as much tilt as I visually thought I did. Sounds like you can do the math of the angle given the distance to your seating but it is interesting how a few degree tilt, over a 12' distance adds up.


I also didn't want the center hanging from the sides or shaking (my subs are on the stage with it) so that's why I didn't go with a stand like you are looking at (Mfgr said the same thing that the center being a 3 way will move if not well placed).


So you might want to think about what this is going to be on given what you are looking at since it won't make up the 12" (or so) that you need. You could always built a box but much like the issue with a center on top of a TV you will have to make sure you deal with early reflections given there will be a big flat surface below it. A box wraped in Linnaccoustic and then GOM over it would probably work. Just a thought


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16326048
> 
> 
> Our centers are about the same size. I have a tiltable plate so that wasn't an issue for me but I get what your issue is although you may not really need it to move that much. I found, after *laser sighting*, that I didn't need as much tilt as I visually thought I did. Sounds like you can do the math of the angle given the distance to your seating but it is *interesting how a few degree tilt, over a 12' distance adds up*.
> 
> 
> I also didn't want the center hanging from the sides or shaking (my subs are on the stage with it) so that's why I didn't go with a stand like you are looking at (Mfgr said the same thing that the center being a 3 way will move if not well placed).
> 
> 
> So you might want to think about what this is going to be on given what you are looking at since it won't make up the 12" (or so) that you need. You could always built a box but much like the issue with a center on top of a TV you will have to make sure you deal with early reflections given there will be a big flat surface below it. A box wraped in *Linnaccoustic and then GOM* over it would probably work. Just a thought



Happytobehere200 -


Thanks for the input.

The laser sighting sounds like an intelligent thing to try.

The KY custom stand company sounds like a nice inert stand.


Can you tell me more about this stuff:


"*Linnaccoustic and then GOM*"


Thanks for your input on a relatively trivial and esoteric part of the HT.

However, as you know the center channel contains a lot of information for HT use so getting it right is important.

For me, anything would be an improvement over what I'm doing now.










Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16332119
> 
> 
> The laser sighting sounds like an intelligent thing to try.



I went low tech with this. Just a simple laser pointing device on top of the center but it worked very well.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16332119
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input on a relatively trivial and esoteric part of the HT.
> 
> However, as you know the center channel contains a lot of information for HT use so getting it right is important.
> 
> For me, anything would be an improvement over what I'm doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Really agree with you on this point. I was supprised and how little data I found on this on the AVS site. Might have been me just not looking carefully enough but seems like it is an afterthought for many. Happy to discuss further.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16332119
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me more about this stuff:
> 
> 
> "*Linnaccoustic and then GOM*"



So first, if you look at the design of many center stands almost all try to minimize their structural presence. Beside a "good look" it also helps not cause the stand to become involved with the center channels signal.


If you build a box below your center channle you are adding a fairly large and reflective surface for the first order sound waves to hit. Not sure if you are familar with first order sound waves but most of the time its something you deal with for the Front Left and Right with the walls. Some type of absorption (for high frequency) is usually recommended at that point on the side walls. Well if you create a flat surface box under your center you are essentially creating a wall below the speaker.


To counter that effect if would be best to add some high frequency absorption material on the front of the box. Linnaccoustic would be a good solution. If you use 1x2 or 1x1 to frame the front you can then put the Linn in the pocket created by the 1x1 or 1x2 frame. Then cover that frame, and the Linn in GOM (Guildford of Maine) material in the color you like. GOM is a highly sound transparent material - like speaker cover material - that will allow the sound to pass through it and be absorbed by the Linn.


Does that help?


Happy.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16340548
> 
> 
> I went low tech with this. Just a simple laser pointing device on top of the center but it worked very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really agree with you on this point. I was supprised and how little data I found on this on the AVS site. Might have been me just not looking carefully enough but seems like it is an afterthought for many. Happy to discuss further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first, if you look at the design of many center stands almost all try to minimize their structural presence. Beside a "good look" it also helps not cause the stand to become involved with the center channels signal.
> 
> 
> If you build a box below your center channle you are adding a fairly large and reflective surface for the first order sound waves to hit. Not sure if you are familar with first order sound waves but most of the time its something you deal with for the Front Left and Right with the walls. Some type of absorption (for high frequency) is usually recommended at that point on the side walls. Well if you create a flat surface box under your center you are essentially creating a wall below the speaker.
> 
> 
> To counter that effect if would be best to add some high frequency absorption material on the front of the box. Linnaccoustic would be a good solution. If you use 1x2 or 1x1 to frame the front you can then put the Linn in the pocket created by the 1x1 or 1x2 frame. Then cover that frame, and the Linn in GOM (Guildford of Maine) material in the color you like. GOM is a highly sound transparent material - like speaker cover material - that will allow the sound to pass through it and be absorbed by the Linn.
> 
> 
> Does that help?
> 
> 
> Happy.



Happy -


Any thoughts based on what you said (about accoustics) about the relative strengths and weaknesses for the center channel stands I listed above?


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16295022
> 
> 
> Is the graph displayed the frequency response (FR) of the speakers or the correction factors being used -- that is, the inverse of the FR of the speakers in the room?



I found an answer to this...

(bold added)


"These graphs are neither the before nor the after responses. *They show what the MultEQ filter is doing in each channel.* If you turn your TV upside down the graph would correspond to the "before" response from the combined measurements. If there is a dip at 70-80 Hz then that means that MultEQ is reducing a peak at that frequency."

Link 



Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*JVC DLA-HD750/RS20 Firmware Update - version 1.1*

*Download* * Link *

*AVS post by GaryB_UK* -- Link 

*New CMS AVS Calibration Thread* -- Link 


Description from JVC site:

The software is self-extracting.
After downloading and saving the file on your computer, please double-click on the file.

The installation will start by double-clicking on the file

Please follow the instructions on the screen.

*Description:*
Firmware update to improve operation of Colour Management System. This firmware update will erase all of the projector settings. If you wish to save any of your settings, you should record them before carrying out the update. Please take all possible precautions to ensure that there will not be any power loss during the update. If you are using a laptop computer to carry out the update, you should use it on mains power with the battery fully charged and disable all Power Management features.



Now I need to d-load and install this before my RS20 calibration & Radiance come in.


Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16344532
> 
> 
> Happy -
> 
> 
> Any thoughts based on what you said (about accoustics) about the relative strengths and weaknesses for the center channel stands I listed above?
> 
> 
> Mike



Nothing I can specifically point to. The model you provided a picture of really won't have much effect. My comments were more pointed towards if you put that on top of a box to raise it up. Most of the others, with metal cylinders or wooden supports present a diffuse area under the platform and therefore would not create a significant reflection point.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16356304
> 
> 
> Nothing I can specifically point to. The model you provided a picture of really won't have much effect. My comments were more pointed towards if you put that on top of a box to raise it up. Most of the others, with metal cylinders or wooden supports present a diffuse area under the platform and therefore would not create a significant reflection point.



Happy -


Thanks.









I have some video work to do (see below) and then likely will order a CC stand and re-eq.


- May 3 - ISCOIIIL + CineSlide install

- May ?? - RS20 FW update installed

- May 16 - RadianceXE install and calibration



The HT seats I ordered have no ETA, so may buy locally and wait 6+ wks before arrive and then need to re-EQ for change in room seating.


Still haven't gotten REW to work.









I opened up my Galaxy SPL meter, so may try that with REW eventually.


Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16356529
> 
> 
> Happy -
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some video work to do (see below) and then likely will order a CC stand and re-eq.
> 
> 
> - May 3 - ISCOIIIL + CineSlide install
> 
> - May ?? - RS20 FW update installed
> 
> - May 16 - RadianceXE install and calibration
> 
> 
> 
> The HT seats I ordered have no ETA, so may buy locally and wait 6+ wks before arrive and then need to re-EQ for change in room seating.
> 
> 
> Still haven't gotten REW to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened up my Galaxy SPL meter, so may try that with REW eventually.
> 
> 
> Mike



Wow, you are organized!


----------



## Mike_WI

I got my Oppo 83 priority order email.

I plan to order tomorrow.










Here is a link about the RS232 mod info -- link 


Mike


-------------

I just received my Oppo email.

I had previously turned down the EAP2 (300) to wait for a RS232 modded Oppo.


I used the Oppo email link and didn't see an option for the RS232 mod, so I called.

Oppo had not yet gotten any requests for RS232 mods.
*They will update the links/website for priority orders tomorrow to allow a RS232 option.*

If you have gotten an email and want the RS232 mod then wait until tomorrow to order.


I haven't seen any posts on this yet and Oppo told me I as the first to inquire, so sorry if this has already been posted somewhere.


I already have my Middle Atlantic custom shelf installed waiting for it...


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16366843
> 
> 
> I got my Oppo 83 priority order email.
> 
> I plan to order tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link about the RS232 mod info -- link
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> I just received my Oppo email.
> 
> I had previously turned down the EAP2 (300) to wait for a RS232 modded Oppo.
> 
> 
> I used the Oppo email link and didn't see an option for the RS232 mod, so I called.
> 
> Oppo had not yet gotten any requests for RS232 mods.
> *They will update the links/website for priority orders tomorrow to allow a RS232 option.*
> 
> If you have gotten an email and want the RS232 mod then wait until tomorrow to order.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any posts on this yet and Oppo told me I as the first to inquire, so sorry if this has already been posted somewhere.
> 
> 
> I already have my Middle Atlantic custom shelf installed waiting for it...



so why do you want and RS-232 port?


----------



## Mike_WI

 Link 


----------------------------------------

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CIR-Engineering*  
_AMX and other control systems._

_craigr_

----------------------------------------

It's almost like I'll need an engineer/calibrator to show me how to use all this gear!

















Other questions I've been asked:

- I don't know final RS232 modification *pricing* - look for it tomorrow

- I don't know the *delay* the mod will entail, but Oppo did say that all of the parts were there, so hopefully not that long



Notes from a prior post on RS232 for control systems...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post16054584 

RS232 with a pronto remotes opens the possibility that you can have two way control of the Oppo with the remote so, for example, you could pull up oppo menus on your remote. You'd have to write the script but it is doable if you are familiar with javascript.

Also 232 codes tend to be a bit more stable and they are usually just a few letters or numbers rather than long strings of digits as in ir code.

--------------------


"Just in case" strategy...










Mike


----------



## scoogs

How are you liking the new amp?


Ordered my Oppo 83 today.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoogs* /forum/post/16368696
> 
> 
> How are you liking the new amp?
> 
> 
> Ordered my Oppo 83 today.



The amp is good.

When I first set it up I thought it sounded better.

But that could well be from:

- placebo effect

- listening to music with kids around and then setting up amp when they were gone and then actually getting to concentrate on the music.


In any case I did an Audyssey calibration shortly after.


I may or may not set up an A/B testing of XPA3 vs. Denon receiver at some point.

Too many things on my "to do" list right now for that.


Thanks for asking.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I ordered the Oppo BDP-83 with RS-232 mod today.










Here is my post link in the Oppo EAP forum with more info for those interested -- link 


2yr ext warranty

Priority USPS shipping


Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16367507
> 
> Link
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *CIR-Engineering*
> _AMX and other control systems._
> 
> _craigr_
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> It's almost like I'll need an engineer/calibrator to show me how to use all this gear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other questions I've been asked:
> 
> - I don't know final RS232 modification *pricing* - look for it tomorrow
> 
> - I don't know the *delay* the mod will entail, but Oppo did say that all of the parts were there, so hopefully not that long
> 
> 
> 
> Notes from a prior post on RS232 for control systems...
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post16054584
> 
> RS232 with a pronto remotes opens the possibility that you can have two way control of the Oppo with the remote so, for example, you could pull up oppo menus on your remote. You'd have to write the script but it is doable if you are familiar with javascript.
> 
> Also 232 codes tend to be a bit more stable and they are usually just a few letters or numbers rather than long strings of digits as in ir code.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> "Just in case" strategy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16367507
> 
> Link
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *CIR-Engineering*
> _AMX and other control systems._
> 
> _craigr_
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> It's almost like I'll need an engineer/calibrator to show me how to use all this gear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other questions I've been asked:
> 
> - I don't know final RS232 modification *pricing* - look for it tomorrow
> 
> - I don't know the *delay* the mod will entail, but Oppo did say that all of the parts were there, so hopefully not that long
> 
> 
> 
> Notes from a prior post on RS232 for control systems...
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post16054584
> 
> RS232 with a pronto remotes opens the possibility that you can have two way control of the Oppo with the remote so, for example, you could pull up oppo menus on your remote. You'd have to write the script but it is doable if you are familiar with javascript.
> 
> Also 232 codes tend to be a bit more stable and they are usually just a few letters or numbers rather than long strings of digits as in ir code.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> "Just in case" strategy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Interesting. I ask because I would like to get to the 232 interface on my Integra 9.9 but don't want to invest in an AMX or similar. I have a PC close to the unit and was hoping I might be able to find an easy way to control the 9.9 via the PC and control the PC through IR on my pronto. Haven't spent much time looking into this but thought it might a an interesting "project". Have you had any experience coding to the 232 interface via a PC?


----------



## Mike_WI




Happytobehere200 said:


> Interesting. I ask because I would like to get to the 232 interface on my Integra 9.9 but don't want to invest in an AMX or similar. I have a PC close to the unit and was hoping I might be able to find an easy way to control the 9.9 via the PC and control the PC through IR on my pronto. Haven't spent much time looking into this but thought it might a an interesting "project". *Have you had any experience coding to the 232 interface via a PC?*



No experience.

I'm just getting it in case I need it and will let the experts program/setup for me -- lots of gear to coordinate including CineSlide, RadianceXE, etc.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

ISCO IIIL anamorphic lens and CineSlide CSII Anamorphic Lens Transport installed.


Thanks again Wayne!










Pictures later...


Too busy watching movies...










Mike


----------



## funlvr1965

My pleasure Mike, enjoy. Sorry couldn't stay for dinner, next time though for sure


----------



## Mike_WI

Quote:Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* 

ISCO IIIL anamorphic lens and CineSlide CSII Anamorphic Lens Transport installed.

Thanks again Wayne!









Pictures later...

Too busy watching movies...









Mike


I should also note that Scott Horton (GetGray) at TechHT returned a Sunday afternoon phone call.
We had figured out this issue by then, but Wayne and I both thought it was strong work to try to help us out on a weekend.









Mike

PS - My son and I loved Kung Fu Panda with the new ISCOIIIL in place. Much crisper then the "zoomed out" version.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16322279
> 
> Happytobehere200 -
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> And nice looking HT by the way.
> I looked (am looking) at those. I didn't like the non-adjustable tilt.
> 
> My PDF table is listed in my last post.
> 
> My main contenders now...
> 
> *1) Lovan Millennium Adjustable CC *
> adjustable tilt.
> I would consider the dark glass base, but haven't seen pics of that version yet
> 
> *2) Tyler Acoustics Taylo Center Stand *
> Fixed tilt, but I can calculate height and tilt I need and have it custom made.
> 
> tyleracoustics.com/stands.html
> ~$250
> Sand filled ; made in Owensboro, Kentucky
> 1" MDF and painted with satin black lacquer
> H: 6" (front) & 5" (back) with a fixed tilt - assuming 11" D ->ArcCotangent of 11 = ~5 deg
> Stand size and tilt can be made to any setting desired.
> 
> Another option is to have my carpenter build something like the custom CC that others have built:
> Custom center floor stand... with adjustable angle and height - http://www.av123forum.com/showpost.p...4&postcount=33
> 
> I'm still looking.
> 
> Also, a recent post on the Carada thread (see my signature) had me update my height I can/should have center at.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> *Lovan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tyler Acoustics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Dhan @ AV123*



I may go with the black glass base of Lovan model - just got pics today...


Mike









* http://www.audio-video-furniture.com...aker-Stand.htm *

*More links:*
* http://www.lovanusa.com/product_info...940b926c2852cf *










*







*

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Ah, ignore the holes in the ceiling...



Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16413190
> 
> 
> Ah, ignore the holes in the ceiling...
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



HEY!! Where did all dem holes come from? next time you better hire a professional














hope your'e enjoying some flicks....well off to the next one I guess.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/16413331
> 
> 
> HEY!! Where did all dem holes come from? next time you better hire a professional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope your'e enjoying some flicks....well off to the next one I guess.



Wayne -


Team Badger got it eventually.

Watched a multiple viewing of Toy Story 2 (DVD).

The limits of DVD are obvious on a 128" screen, but it is still really good looking.


I haven't had much time to watch my BR's that are backlogged, but hopefully soon.


5/16 is calibration day.


We hope to you have you and your wife out one of these days for dinner and a movie.


Thanks again.


Mike


PS - RE: "...well off to the next one I guess..."

Does that mean you are working on another install?


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16413190
> 
> 
> Ah, ignore the holes in the ceiling...



Good job guys. Looks nice.


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/16413763
> 
> 
> Good job guys. Looks nice.



so boss do I get the job?


----------



## Happytobehere200

Love the shelfs in the back. great layout. Hey, arent those holes there for heat dissipation? I cant believe a badger would make a mistake. We badgers r way to smart for that.


BTW, who is doing ur calibration and where does he live?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16418244
> 
> 
> Love the shelfs in the back. great layout. Hey, arent those holes there for heat dissipation? I cant believe a badger would make a mistake. We badgers r way to smart for that.
> 
> 
> BTW, who is doing ur calibration and where does he live?



HTBH200 -


I was unaware of your Badger status.










Heat disipation?? -- holes through the QuietRock drywall -- doh!










Calibration - 5/16

Craigr (Craig Rounds) from Chicago - Link 

I was actually considering having him calibrate a DLP for me in 2005 when I lived in Houston, TX and he was doing a Southern tour.

He lurks at the Home Theater Spot, where I used to spend more time than at AVS.


Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16418569
> 
> 
> HTBH200 -
> 
> 
> I was unaware of your Badger status.



Yes, born and raised but moved out of state in 96. Lifetime Packer fan and ticket owner. Family is still there back in She-boy-gan.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16418569
> 
> 
> Heat disipation?? -- holes through the QuietRock drywall -- doh!



Ahhh, I was trying to give you an out bud... Guess it didn't work.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16418569
> 
> 
> Calibration - 5/16
> 
> Craigr (Craig Rounds) from Chicago - Link
> 
> I was actually considering having him calibrate a DLP for me in 2005 when I lived in Houston, TX and he was doing a Southern tour.
> 
> He lurks at the Home Theater Spot, where I used to spend more time than at AVS.
> 
> 
> Mike



Can I PM you on this with a couple questions?


Happy...


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16418722
> 
> 
> Can I PM you on this with a couple questions?
> 
> 
> Happy...



Sure











Mike


----------



## GetGray

What holes? Looks good to me














:


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/16419223
> 
> 
> What holes? Looks good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Thanks for coming over to the house and patching those holes!










Did my wife also get you to move some of that pile of mulch in the driveway?

















Hopefully I can enjoy watching it some more this weekend.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

There was a delay in the *Private Collection Ovation 3033* w/ individual chair buttkicker controls (from Roman/rsh @AVS) with an undetermined estimated time of shipping/arrival.


Therefore, I changed my order to *Berkline 45088*


Front: 1-2-1

Back: 2 & 2


IOIOI

IOIOI

IOIOOIOI


- 8 seats

- partial leather, black, group 3

- fabric = 7110 leather

- black aluminum cup holders

- white glove delivery service



Now the waiting (re-)begins.


Mike


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16419337
> 
> 
> Did my wife also get you to move some of that pile of mulch in the driveway?



Sorry, only do holes.


----------



## Mike_WI

My Oppo BDP83 with RS232 mod shipped out today!










Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

As I was eating my pancakes this morning, I was browsing the latest Widescreen Review and noticed an interesting article about their new reference system (Issue 140, May/Jne 2009, pp.44-47) "The Newest WSR Reference System: Out With The Old, In With The Blu".

*Selected system components:*

- projector: JVC RS20 (no mention of FW upgrade 1.1







)

- video processor: Lumagen RadianceXE


Since I really enjoy the BR review in WSR I'm glad they are using the same projector and soon to be same external VP. Of course their screen (rear projection) and other components are different.


What no ISCO???

I wonder how/if that works for rear projection.










*An interesting quote*:


"While the [JVC RS20] Silicon Optix's HQV Reon-VX [video processor] is excellent, we use the outboard Lumagen Radiance EX [should be XE, and is correct in their figure on p. 44] video processor to optimize every nuance of picture performance."



Since I have a calibration and Lumagen Radiance XE coming on 5/16, that's exciting to hear that from a "reference" theater.


Mike


----------



## jostenmeat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16429151
> 
> 
> Since I have a calibration and Lumagen Radiance XE coming on 5/16, that's exciting to hear that from a "reference" theater.
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the updates, Mike! How were the pancakes?










I know it's not going to happen, and it's way too much to ask, but I do admit it would be nice to know how much better it looks to you between: calibrated RS20 without Lumagen, and RS20 calibrated with. (Because I'm going to presume the difference between uncalibrated stock RS20, and Lumagen-calibrated to be very significant).










Honestly, I'm pretty sure I will not upgrade PJ for a while, nor add such a pricey VP, but man would I like to know. Maybe I'll get around to asking which upgrade path is recommended in the PJ subforum. I am way more than happy with my black levels on the RS1, but I wouldn't mind some more color correction. Anyhoo, cheers!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jostenmeat* /forum/post/16431177
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updates, Mike! How were the pancakes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know it's not going to happen, and it's way too much to ask,* but I do admit it would be nice to know how much better it looks to you between: calibrated RS20 without Lumagen, and RS20 calibrated with. (Because I'm going to presume the difference between uncalibrated stock RS20, and Lumagen-calibrated to be very significant).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm pretty sure I will not upgrade PJ for a while, nor add such a pricey VP, but man would I like to know. Maybe I'll get around to asking which upgrade path is recommended in the PJ subforum. I am way more than happy with my black levels on the RS1, but I wouldn't mind some more color correction. Anyhoo, cheers!



Pancakes good.










Your question/concern is very valid...

...and not too much to ask.

Actually, craigr (Craig Rounds) said that he would look at CMS v1.1 settings and then with RadianceXE and post the information for both.

I suspect that the v1.1 CMS vs. RadianceXE will not be as big of a difference as v1.0 CMS vs RadianceXE -- but I'm committed.
























I suspect that more people than just you will be interested in this experiment.










I'll try to find the link, but if you look in the JVC RS20 Calibration thread you should see it.


More next week!


Cheers,


Mike


PS - I needed all of those pancakes to move a huge pile of mulch all around the house yesterday and today!


----------



## Mike_WI

JVC RS20 FW v1.1 updated


(PDF enclosed)


Purpose:

"This updated firmware improves the adjustment range and linearity of the Colour Management System in the DLA-HD750 and DLA-RS20."



Should be ready now for my 5/16/09 calibration.










Mike

 

dlahd750_update.pdf 170.83203125k . file


----------



## Mike_WI

I got home from work at 11pm last night.










I found a box with my Oppo BDP-83 with RS-232 modification.

I opened it (nicely packed) and installed it in my M.A. rack (nice!) and ran though the setup, but haven't put in any discs yet. That will be tonight.










More later...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Some quick comments...


- *Lumagen RadianceXE* installed

- JVC RS20 calibrated by Craig Rounds (Craigr) yesterday with both *FW v1.1 CMS* and with Lumagen RadianceXE. I hope he makes some comments on the differences, but I'll leave that to him.

- Samsung BDP1500 moved out of MA rack since uneeded with the Oppo BDP-83

- *Oppo BDP-83* sounds!!! as well as looks great. User interface is very nice. Still more impressions pending.



I'll post some pre/post calibration info for those interested later, but the calibration does make a noticeable improvement.

I haven't been able to watch much material since it was finished, but it looks amazing -- and didn't look bad "out of the box" in THX mode.

Next jobs:

- center channel stand (comments and pics coming)

- improve ethernet to gigabit around the house

- clean up MA rack and "push back" into the wall

- XBOX360 (Jasper)

- install WD 1TB hard drive into rack

- FW update on Lumagen RadianceXE - judder issues with 24fps forced mode

- masking system - ? Carada (see my anticipation thread)

- HT seats - on order

- more Audyssey calibration after HT seats, etc. in place

- *remote/integration* (likely after my wife gets to spend some money elsewhere in the house) - AMX, Control4, ???



Then, sit back and chill out for a while...

















Mike


PS - And then help some friends with THEIR HT situations. Where I can give ideas and not spend money.









**EDIT**

Some Calibration Report numbers...

*Before Calibration:*

(rounded to 1 decimal point)

IRE - dE

10 - 15.8

20 - 15.9

30 - 17.2

40 - 16.0

50 - 16.7

60 - 14.2

70 - 15.2

80 - 12.6

90 - 13.1

100 - 11.5










*After Calibration:*
IRE - dE

10 - 0.4

20 - 1.1

30 - 1.2

40 - 0.5

50 - 0.2

60 - 0.2

70 - 0.6

80 - 0.1

90 - 0.2

100 - 0.5


----------



## Mike_WI

...after some reorganizing...


Mike


*Middle Atlantic rack (top)*











*Middle Atlantic rack* (*bottom)* -minus bottom UPS -- oops










*Full rack pic*:


----------



## Mike_WI

A site I found posted at Seaton's site...
*Sound Anchors - Center Channel Stands*
http://www.soundanchors.com/page60.html 


Looks interesting.


Mike



*SDACC*

$325

adj height - 9.5" - 17"

12" W

10" D

5 deg tilt










*Studio CC Stand*

from $320

adj height

adj tilt

custom sized










*VCC5 Style Center Channel Stand*

from $289

fixed height











*3 and 4 Post Center Channel Stands*


----------



## Mike_WI

@Happytobehere200:


Looking at my specs below I was trying out some different CC stand heights (see pics).

The lower height seemed inadequate, so I'll likely try to go as high as possible without interfering with the screen.'


The blue "noodle" in the pictures was what the front of my speaker was propped up on before.










Yeah, I still have the chairs holding my center.

I may wait until my HT seats arrive in a month or go with the Sound Anchor adjustable height and tilt stands.

That sounds good.


Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16325512
> 
> *RSC200 measurements*
> Link (av123)
> *12" H x 10.5" D x 25 7/16" W*
> 
> bottom of screen w/surround - 29"
> 
> http://www.carada.com/Masquerade-Masking-System.aspx
> Cardada Masquerade
> 
> 6.25" symmetrical perimeter frame width
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 29 (bottom of screen surround)
> - 6.25
> --------
> 22.75"
> - 12 (RSC200 height)
> --------
> *10.75"* = "max" height of center channel stand -- at least without getting in front of Masquerade surround
> 
> or
> 
> 29
> - 12
> -----
> *17"* = "max" size if okay to overlap Masquerade but still below the current screen surround
> 
> 
> However, assuming the 6.25 overlaps with the current Masquerade edge, then(still need to look at that, but probably gives me a few more inches)
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## GetGray

Mike:


Would you do me a favor and show me a couple shots of your MA rack from the side with it "parked" in the wall, and one from the rear/side with it pulled out. I'm planning my MA rack and wnated to see how you fit yours and how much they allow the components to "stick out" from the rack standards.


Thanks, Scott


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/16488502
> 
> 
> Mike:
> 
> 
> Would you do me a favor and show me a couple shots of your MA rack from the side with it "parked" in the wall, and one from the rear/side with it pulled out. I'm planning my MA rack and wnated to see how you fit yours and how much they allow the components to "stick out" from the rack standards.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Scott



"GG"/Scott -


See post #2 for some older pics.

I can take more.


Here is one pic from post #2:

(obviously a lot less gear back then...)




















Will try to work on tonight if the kids let me.



















Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16487837
> 
> 
> @Happytobehere200:
> 
> 
> Looking at my specs below I was trying out some different CC stand heights (see pics).
> 
> The lower height seemed inadequate, so I'll likely try to go as high as possible without interfering with the screen.'
> 
> 
> The blue "noodle" in the pictures was what the front of my speaker was propped up on before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still have the chairs holding my center.
> 
> I may wait until my HT seats arrive in a month or go with the Sound Anchor adjustable height and tilt stands.
> 
> That sounds good.
> 
> 
> Mike



Hey Blue noodle, I mean Mike..... sorry, couldn't resist. These look much better and I too like the SDACC adjustable. a few thoughts:


1) I still wish these things had wider platforms for our center speakers I mean you'll have 4-5 inches of overhang on either side. Since they seem to do custom stuff maybe you can get them to put a wider plate on it for you. It shouldn't affect stability and if they say it does then I'd worry about stability with your speaker on it:

2) Where are the wire terminals on your speaker, the rear riser could get in the way of the wire or banana plugs/spades.

3) It doesn't say anything about what they weigh, might be worth knowing that AND if you can fill the posts or base with shot.

4) Finally, I would check with them on their dimensions, to me it was confusing, here's why, the web site says Overall Height 12.5", Platform Max height 17". Maybe that means the rear post is 12.5" and the extension rod can go up another 4.5".


I'm probably overly concerned about movement but after looking at the rest of your room/equipment/focus on getting it right maybe not. I remember in the past reading that 80% of all the sound will come through your center (I don't think that means that 20% comes from the other 4/6 just that almost everything flows through your center). That might be high but not that far off. Take that number and then think about how hard speaker companies work on managing resonances and there probably should be more effort put behind having a rock solid CC stand.


I like a lot about these and as I've read through it (like the VCC5) they seem to be able to do some custom stuff. It might be worth calling them and seeing if you can get the adjustable done with the dampening they have in the VCC5 (or the ability to add your own), maybe with a wider base and platform. If they could do that you might have a winner.


Are you worried about wire managment (ie being able to hide it) or is that not an issue?


----------



## GetGray

Thanks Mike. I was wanting to see it closed but I didn't realize you had a rack "door". So...nevermind







. I'm building mine "open faced" into the wall.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/16489647
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. I was wanting to see it closed but I didn't realize you had a rack "door". So...nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm building mine "open faced" into the wall.



It is a pain to push in/out, so I am waiting to install my 1 TB WD MyDVR expander and XBOX360 before pushing it back in.


Then I'll need a remote for when the door is closed.

I'll try to take pics of a couple of different angles.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

See bolded areas of your questions and my red responses...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16489264
> 
> 
> Hey Blue noodle, I mean Mike..... sorry, couldn't resist. These look much better and I too like the *SDACC adjustable*. a few thoughts:
> 
> 
> 1) I still wish these things had *wider platforms* for our center speakers I mean you'll have 4-5 inches of overhang on either side. Since they seem to do custom stuff maybe you can get them to put a wider plate on it for you. It shouldn't affect stability and if they say it does then I'd worry about stability with your speaker on it:
> *I agree*
> 
> 2) Where are the *wire terminals* on your speaker, the rear riser could get in the way of the wire or banana plugs/spades.
> *It looks like it is not a problem with the Studio CC (see link and pics in link below).*
> 
> 3) It doesn't say anything about what they weigh, might be worth knowing that AND if you can *fill the posts or base with shot*.
> *Good question. I'll ask. And more pics.*
> 
> 4) Finally, I would check with them on their *dimensions*, to me it was confusing, here's why, the web site says Overall Height 12.5", Platform Max height 17". Maybe that means the rear post is 12.5" and the extension rod can go up another 4.5".
> *Good question, but that was for SDACC not the Studio CC.*
> *I like the height and angle/tilt adjustment of the CC.*
> 
> 
> I'm probably overly concerned about movement but after looking at the rest of your room/equipment/focus on getting it right maybe not. I remember in the past reading that 80% of all the sound will come through your center (I don't think that means that 20% comes from the other 4/6 just that almost everything flows through your center). That might be high but not that far off. Take that number and then think about how hard speaker companies work on managing resonances and there probably should be more effort put behind having a rock solid CC stand.
> 
> 
> I like a lot about these and as I've read through it (like the VCC5) they seem to be able to do some custom stuff. It might be worth calling them and seeing if you can get the adjustable done with the dampening they have in the VCC5 (or the ability to add your own), maybe with a wider base and platform. If they could do that you might have a winner.
> 
> 
> Are you worried about wire managment (ie being able to hide it) or is that not an issue?


 http://www.soundanchors.com/page60.html 


The Sound Anchors - Studio CC - custom sized may be the way to go.









*Sound Anchors* *Studio CC*
from $320
- adj height
- adj tilt
- custom sized


_*Sound Anchor*__s_ _*Studio Center Stand is*_ a custom height adjustable center channel stand. This stand can be configured to support any center speaker but it is really best suited to the large system where a large center speaker needs to be placed in front of projector system or behind a perforated screen.

_*The Studio Center Stand*_ features adjustable height and tilt. All dimensions are custom sized to fit the application. The Sound Anchor Studio Style Center Channel Speaker Stand can be made in any height up to 60 " and can support speakers weighing up to 300 pounds. If you have a big system this is your stand










_*STUDIO CENTER STAND PRICING*__*................*_*FROM $320.00 ea.*






Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Sounds like a winner:

*Sound Anchors Studio CC*
from $320
- adj height
- adj tilt
- custom sized


From *Sound Anchor:*

(bold added by me)

----------------------------

"Thank you for your inquiry.

Sorry I do not have very many pictures of the studio center stand. I have attached *one photo of a studio center*, one photo of the *pivot system* and one photo of an *adjustable midfield stand*. Basically a studio center stand is half a pair of adjustable midfield stands that we sell to recording studios to support their large monitors.

This stand is *shipped unfilled and requires the user to fill them to get best sound.* The reason that we do not fill the stands here like we do sell our other stands is that the lower section has some through holes that do not allow us to use our loose fill. Once the stand is assembled it is easy for the end user to fill them.

A studio center stand of the height that you're requiring made to fit the speaker dimensions that you supplied me will fit the *$320* basic stand a price. I would probably make the stand so that it would be *18 inches tall after spikes* or whatever your putting under it. 28 inches wide looks pretty good but I would probably go *27* instead, it would probably look better.

These stands you *sorbathane pads* between the speaker and stand. They are spiked at the floor so if you have hardwood or tile floors you will want to use our Conecoasters. Conecoasters cost $14 each when purchased with the stand, $16 each purchased separately or $20 each it bought from a dealer.

This stand would be custom made. It usually takes about *three weeks* from when order is placed to when we ship.

If you would like more information or would like to purchase one of these stands please give us a call at 321-724-1237 between 10 AM and 5 PM Eastern time Monday through Friday. We use a credit card to secure the order but do not charge the card until the order ships. We accept visa, MasterCard or American Express for payment.

Best regards
Bob W."


---------------------------
*RSC200 CC measurements*
12" H x 10.5" D x 25 7/16" W

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of my "chicken scratch measurements":

bottom of screen w/surround - 29"
http://www.carada.com/Masquerade-Masking-System.aspx 

Cardada Masquerade

6.25" symmetrical perimeter frame width

-----------------------------------------------------------------


29 (bottom of screen surround)

- 6.25

--------

22.75"

- 12 (RSC200 height)

--------

10.75" = "max" height of center channel stand -- at least without getting in front of Masquerade surround


or


29

- 12

-----
*17" = "max" size* if okay to overlap Masquerade but still below the current screen surround


---------------------------

Now for some measurements...











Mike





























EDIT/ADDENDUM:

- embedded images aren't working for some reason -- see JPGs below

More helpful email info from Sound Anchor below:
Questions
What do you recommend for fill?

Sand or shot -- are the holes big enough for shot?

What "size" shot?

How much tilt can you go back without having the speaker slip off?

Answers:
1. I recommend clean multipurpose sand or silica sand.
I recommend against lead shot as it is toxic and offers no performance advantage.

2. The holes are 2” X 2” Square.

3. You can safely tilt the speaker back about 10 degrees if you need more we can weld some tabs on the back.


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16492015
> 
> 
> Sounds like a winner:
> 
> *Sound Anchors Studio CC*
> from $320
> - adj height
> - adj tilt
> - custom sized
> 
> 
> From *Sound Anchor:*
> 
> (bold added by me)
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> "Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> Sorry I do not have very many pictures of the studio center stand. I have attached *one photo of a studio center*, one photo of the *pivot system* and one photo of an *adjustable midfield stand*. Basically a studio center stand is half a pair of adjustable midfield stands that we sell to recording studios to support their large monitors.
> 
> This stand is *shipped unfilled and requires the user to fill them to get best sound.* The reason that we do not fill the stands here like we do sell our other stands is that the lower section has some through holes that do not allow us to use our loose fill. Once the stand is assembled it is easy for the end user to fill them.
> 
> A studio center stand of the height that you're requiring made to fit the speaker dimensions that you supplied me will fit the *$320* basic stand a price. I would probably make the stand so that it would be *18 inches tall after spikes* or whatever your putting under it. 28 inches wide looks pretty good but I would probably go *27* instead, it would probably look better.
> 
> These stands you *sorbathane pads* between the speaker and stand. They are spiked at the floor so if you have hardwood or tile floors you will want to use our Conecoasters. Conecoasters cost $14 each when purchased with the stand, $16 each purchased separately or $20 each it bought from a dealer.
> 
> This stand would be custom made. It usually takes about *three weeks* from when order is placed to when we ship.
> 
> If you would like more information or would like to purchase one of these stands please give us a call at 321-724-1237 between 10 AM and 5 PM Eastern time Monday through Friday. We use a credit card to secure the order but do not charge the card until the order ships. We accept visa, MasterCard or American Express for payment.
> 
> Best regards
> Bob W."
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> *RSC200 CC measurements*
> 12" H x 10.5" D x 25 7/16" W
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Some of my "chicken scratch measurements":
> 
> bottom of screen w/surround - 29"
> http://www.carada.com/Masquerade-Masking-System.aspx
> 
> Cardada Masquerade
> 
> 6.25" symmetrical perimeter frame width
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 29 (bottom of screen surround)
> 
> - 6.25
> 
> --------
> 
> 22.75"
> 
> - 12 (RSC200 height)
> 
> --------
> 
> 10.75" = "max" height of center channel stand -- at least without getting in front of Masquerade surround
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> - 12
> 
> -----
> *17" = "max" size* if okay to overlap Masquerade but still below the current screen surround
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Now for some measurements...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike. Answers seem pretty good. I did look at the studio stand too at first but missed the adjustable component to it. Also didn't see the spikes but they say those can be there - might want to make sure they provide them.Sounds like these guys will do whatever you want them to do and being able to fill them will be great. So the only other thing - I'm sounding like a broken record - about this one that I didn't like was that there didn't seem to be anything stopping the speaker from potentially sliding back. The pads may negate that and if you aren't tilting it a lot this may be no issue at all but just a thought. I think I mentioned before I was really suprised how little I tilted my center to get it aligned with the raised back row. But on the otherhand I have a stage and I don't think you will have one so you might have more of a tilt.


Seems like you've got a winner. Maybe you can photoshop your speaker on the stand to see what it will look like







....


----------



## Mike_WI

HTBH200 -


See my edited notes above your post..

Questions
What do you recommend for fill?
Sand or shot -- are the holes big enough for shot?
What "size" shot?
How much tilt can you go back without having the speaker slip off?

Answers:
1. I recommend clean multipurpose sand or silica sand.
I recommend against lead shot as it is toxic and offers no performance advantage.
2. The holes are 2 X 2 Square.
3. You can safely tilt the speaker back about 10 degrees if you need more we can weld some tabs on the back.


I will likely go with:

- 18" ht

- 27" width (internal?)

- ? tabs for tilt. I forgot to do the laser sighting last night

(I was just lucky to make any measurements or decisions with my kids in the room with me).


Thanks for "talking it out" with me...


Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16495319
> 
> 
> HTBH200 -
> 
> 
> See my edited notes above your post..
> 
> Questions
> What do you recommend for fill?
> Sand or shot -- are the holes big enough for shot?
> What "size" shot?
> How much tilt can you go back without having the speaker slip off?
> 
> Answers:
> 1. I recommend clean multipurpose sand or silica sand.
> I recommend against lead shot as it is toxic and offers no performance advantage.
> 2. The holes are 2 X 2 Square.
> 3. You can safely tilt the speaker back about 10 degrees if you need more we can weld some tabs on the back.
> 
> 
> I will likely go with:
> 
> - 18" ht
> 
> - 27" width (internal?)
> 
> - ? tabs for tilt. I forgot to do the laser sighting last night
> 
> (I was just lucky to make any measurements or decisions with my kids in the room with me).
> 
> 
> Thanks for "talking it out" with me...
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike. Truely my pleasure. Wish I would have found these guys before I bought. I also may be asking you some questions in the future. I'd only make one more comment from their feedback. I'd stay with the shot vs. silica. While you probably wouldn't use enough to truely be at risk, silica can cause silicosis which is caused by the inhalation of silica dust. In addition is is a pain to clean up if you spill or ever have to empty it and while lead isn't the best thing for the environment for what you are doing I wouldn't be so concerned.


----------



## Mike_WI

I ordered the Sound Anchor Studio CC stand.

I updated my av123 Center Channel Speaker Stand file (enclosed).


$320

custom sizing:

H: 18" + spikes

W: 27" (internal)

Lip will be added to back for tilt up to 18 degrees


2"x2" opening will allow for filling with whatever non-toxins are available to weight the stand.












Finally and end to my ugly chairs in the front of the HT room!











Mike


PS - I asked him to "save" the av123 RSC200 "file" dimension in case anyone else wants to order in the future.

PS2 - TCA thread for av123 RSC200 CC stands - LINK 

 

Center Speaker Stands - RSC200 - 5-20-09 vers.pdf 39.5849609375k . file


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/16488502
> 
> 
> Mike:
> 
> 
> Would you do me a favor and show me a couple shots of your MA rack from the side with it "parked" in the wall, and one from the rear/side with it pulled out. I'm planning my MA rack and wnated to see how you fit yours and how much they allow the components to "stick out" from the rack standards.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Scott



Scott -


Here are some pics.

Let me know if that is what you needed.


Mike


----------



## GetGray

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16498561
> 
> 
> I ordered the Sound Anchor Studio CC stand.



Can't wait to see it in place, will you be figuring a way to incorporate the blue noodle












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16498561
> 
> 
> 2"x2" opening will allow for filling with whatever non-toxins are available to weight the stand.



Oh man, I was hoping you'd get the version that would accept the toxic nuclear waste...


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16502067
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it in place, will you be figuring a way to incorporate the blue noodle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I was hoping you'd get the version that would accept the toxic nuclear waste...



No noodle.









I was thinking of looking for steel or other shot.

Thoughts?


I'll ask SA about "volume" of material I need.

I have a few weeks to look for it.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16502168
> 
> 
> No noodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of looking for steel or other shot.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> I'll ask SA about "volume" of material I need.
> 
> I have a few weeks to look for it.
> 
> 
> Mike



From Sound Anchor:

"We have tried steel shot but the results that we had were not any better than sand. A company called star audio makes a steel fill material that has received good press but we have not tried it ourselves. http://www.starsoundtechnologies.com/micro.html 

You will need 300-400 cubic inches to fill your stand. I do not know the cost of this product. A 60 pound bag of clean multipurpose sand will cost less than $5.00 from Home Depot. It is non toxic and will not rust."










From that site:
*Micro-Bearing Conductive Steel Fill Material*
*by Star Sound Technologies, LLC*
*For Equipment Racks, Loudspeaker Stands and Sistrum Platforms *
One bearing, thinner than a human hair and smaller than a grain of sand (.0087 millimeters each), multiplied by many billions provide additional conductive mass. This increased density improves the audible (and inaudible) sound quality and performance of any equipment rack and/or loudspeaker stand by reducing detrimental vibrations.

One quart of Micro-Bearing Conductive Steel weighs in at approximately 9 pounds. Being round in shape, coupled with the extremely small size, permits the mass to become uniform in packing structure with minimal air pockets positioned between the bearings.
Combined with our Science of Resonance Energy Transfer and Audio Points, the Micro-Bearing Conductive Steel produces an incredible high-speed conductive and uniform pathway for resonance (Coulumb's friction) to seek earth's ground.
The sonic benefits abound.

Steel is positioned as a primary conductor of resonance within our science and product designs. NO SAND, NO LEAD and NO RUBBER products, as these substances come from the "absorbent materials" group.
It remains a fact that sand, lead and rubber materials are a solution to treat the negative effects of resonance and vibrations. However, these materials absorb dynamics and micro-dynamics when used with audio and acoustical equipment. They literally soak up and destroy the energies that make the musical presentation exhilarating.

Maintaining and increasing Dynamics within the presentation is a primary goal of all Audio and Videophiles. This raw energy creates the overall excitement and pleasure related to human emotion while listening to a recorded process or live-presentation.

If you currently own a stand that can be mass loaded or are using sand and/or lead as the primary fill material, we highly recommend replacing the absorbent material with Micro-Bearing Conductive Steel.
Adding a uniform conductive mass such as the Micro-Bearing Conductive Steel to your system's formula will increase your listening enjoyment, guaranteed.

*How much material do I require?*

Simply telephone (toll free) 1-877-668-4332 and have the height and interior diameter of the support rod you intend to fill and we will provide you with the quantity required within minutes.
For triangular, rectangular or unusually shaped support rods, our mechanical engineers will provide you with the correct amount of Micro-Bearing material needed. Leave the mathematics and formulas to us--it's that easy.


$46.99/quart

~9 lbs

"One bearing, thinner than a human hair and smaller than a grain of sand *(.0087 millimeters* each),"


Per
http://www.metric-conversions.org/vo...dry-quarts.htm 


300 in3 = 4.4 qt

400 in3 = 6.0 qt


So let's say 5qt x ~$50/qt = $250 for steel fill. Hmm. Doesn't compute.


Looking at this site:
http://www.precisionreloading.com/steel_shot.htm 
Steel Shot


*Ship up to 40 LB of Steel Shot via US Mail for $13.00 anywhere in the US!*








Zinc Plated Steel Shot
Precision Reloading's Zinc Plated Steel Shot is recommended for all your fowl weather non-toxic- needs. Spherical Zinc Plated Shot delays rusting...

10# (? ~1qt) = $18-21 depending on shot size (smaller = more money)

40# (~ total needed, maybe a little less) = $69-80


+$13 Shipping

-----------------

The cheaper Zn plated shot sounds better than expensive "iron dust" and less messy. I guess if you spill it you use a magnet to clean up?

Hopefully not a speaker magnet!


Thoughts on different fill materials?


Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16502617
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on different fill materials?
> 
> 
> Mike



Here's what I've used and pros/cons - personal viewpoint.


* Special stuff - tried 2 different things many years ago. While I felt cool it wasn't worth the $


* Cat Liter - Filled speaker pedastals with this. Put a garbage back in stand and pored it in. worked well but dusty and created a mess later in life when I need to make some changes and the bags torn. But for Large Volumes it was a better value the other stuff. Not as dense but good value.


* Sand - I actuall did this before the cat litter and ran into moisture issue. My stuff was in the basement and even though it was a walk out the humidity was high and it caused real problems with rusting a rod that was in the pedastal and warped it. That's what let me to cat liter and bagging.


* Lead shot - We've discussed. BTW, you can get it at Gander Moutain in large bags. I used one per pedastal. Don't know what the cubic size would be compared to yours.


* Steel shot - look at it at Dick's sporting goods and Gander. These are basicailly bb's for bb guns. It was more expensive than lead and I'm not an evironmentalist


----------



## Mike_WI

HTB200 -


Dude, you could start your own "Speaker stand filler" thread.
















Good stuff.


A 5/21 email from Sound Anchor (good email updates/customer service so far...):


(bold added by me)

"I have three more solutions for you.

If you're concerned about the dust and dirt you can get *washed and* *graded silica sand* for about eight dollars per 50 pound bag. The primary use for this sand is sandblasting so it may be sold in your part of the country as sandblasting sand. It is sold in different mesh sizes. Another type of sand that is super clean is the *sand that they put in ashtrays* in restaurant and hotel lobbies.

Another completely different solution is *Kitty litter*. Fine-grained unscented Kitty litter is generally dust free, readily available and cheap. Kitty litter is made of clay it is fairly inert and has good damping qualities."



I may wait until I get the stands and play with moving them around some and then decide on a solution.


I'll try to explore Gander Mountain, etc. for options.











Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16503461
> 
> 
> Here's what I've used and pros/cons - personal viewpoint.
> 
> 
> * Special stuff - tried 2 different things many years ago. While I felt cool it wasn't worth the $
> 
> 
> * Cat Liter - Filled speaker pedastals with this. Put a garbage back in stand and pored it in. worked well but dusty and created a mess later in life when I need to make some changes and the bags torn. But for Large Volumes it was a better value the other stuff. Not as dense but good value.
> 
> 
> * Sand - I actuall did this before the cat litter and ran into moisture issue. My stuff was in the basement and even though it was a walk out the humidity was high and it caused real problems with rusting a rod that was in the pedastal and warped it. That's what let me to cat liter and bagging.
> 
> 
> * Lead shot - We've discussed. BTW, you can get it at Gander Moutain in large bags. I used one per pedastal. Don't know what the cubic size would be compared to yours.
> 
> 
> * Steel shot - look at it at Dick's sporting goods and Gander. These are basicailly bb's for bb guns. It was more expensive than lead and I'm not an evironmentalist


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16476426
> 
> 
> Some quick comments...
> 
> 
> - *Lumagen RadianceXE* installed
> 
> - JVC RS20 calibrated by Craig Rounds (Craigr) yesterday with both *FW v1.1 CMS* and with Lumagen RadianceXE. I hope he makes some comments on the differences, but I'll leave that to him.
> 
> - Samsung BDP1500 moved out of MA rack since uneeded with the Oppo BDP-83
> 
> - *Oppo BDP-83* sounds!!! as well as looks great. User interface is very nice. Still more impressions pending.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some pre/post calibration info for those interested later, but the calibration does make a noticeable improvement.
> 
> I haven't been able to watch much material since it was finished, but it looks amazing -- and didn't look bad "out of the box" in THX mode.
> 
> Next jobs:
> 
> - center channel stand (comments and pics coming)
> 
> - improve ethernet to gigabit around the house
> 
> - clean up MA rack and "push back" into the wall
> 
> - XBOX360 (Jasper)
> 
> - install WD 1TB hard drive into rack
> 
> - FW update on Lumagen RadianceXE - judder issues with 24fps forced mode
> 
> - masking system - ? Carada (see my anticipation thread)
> 
> - HT seats - on order
> 
> - more Audyssey calibration after HT seats, etc. in place
> 
> - *remote/integration* (likely after my wife gets to spend some money elsewhere in the house) - AMX, Control4, ???
> 
> 
> 
> Then, sit back and chill out for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> PS - And then help some friends with THEIR HT situations. Where I can give ideas and not spend money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **EDIT**
> 
> Some Calibration Report numbers...
> 
> *Before Calibration:*
> 
> (rounded to 1 decimal point)
> 
> IRE - dE
> 
> 10 - 15.8
> 
> 20 - 15.9
> 
> 30 - 17.2
> 
> 40 - 16.0
> 
> 50 - 16.7
> 
> 60 - 14.2
> 
> 70 - 15.2
> 
> 80 - 12.6
> 
> 90 - 13.1
> 
> 100 - 11.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After Calibration:*
> IRE - dE
> 
> 10 - 0.4
> 
> 20 - 1.1
> 
> 30 - 1.2
> 
> 40 - 0.5
> 
> 50 - 0.2
> 
> 60 - 0.2
> 
> 70 - 0.6
> 
> 80 - 0.1
> 
> 90 - 0.2
> 
> 100 - 0.5



Here are some calibration images.

Hopefully more later with pre/post charts, etc.


Mike

*PRE Calibration*
*80% - JVC RS20 FW v1.1 - THX Setting*











*POST Calibration*
*80% - JVC RS20 FW v1.1 - Lumagen RadianceXE*
*







*


----------



## Mike_WI

Some more files with pre-/post results.

(thanks craigr -- for sending out on a Sunday holiday weekend)

I think the only thing missing is a pre-/post gamma image.










Mike


PS - Some day I'll get the tripod up to take some pics of the screen.

My rack needs to be pushed back and the door closed to get rid of the extra light from all of the lights.








 

Mike - Detailed Calibration Summary.pdf 24.8564453125k . file

 

Mike - Detailed Display Device Analysis.pdf 23.8408203125k . file


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16520389
> 
> 
> HTB200 -
> 
> 
> Dude, you could start your own "Speaker stand filler" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff.



I think you are the only person I've ever told that I've tried all that stuff. The geek in me came through. Have no idea why I became so fixated on this other than it took no skill to try it, which, when it comes to DIY stuff, I have none.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16520389
> 
> 
> 
> A 5/21 email from Sound Anchor (good email updates/customer service so far...):
> 
> 
> (bold added by me)
> 
> "I have three more solutions for you.
> 
> If you're concerned about the dust and dirt you can get *washed and* *graded silica sand* for about eight dollars per 50 pound bag. The primary use for this sand is sandblasting so it may be sold in your part of the country as sandblasting sand. It is sold in different mesh sizes. Another type of sand that is super clean is the *sand that they put in ashtrays* in restaurant and hotel lobbies.
> 
> Another completely different solution is *Kitty litter*. Fine-grained unscented Kitty litter is generally dust free, readily available and cheap. Kitty litter is made of clay it is fairly inert and has good damping qualities."
> 
> 
> 
> I may wait until I get the stands and play with moving them around some and then decide on a solution.
> 
> 
> I'll try to explore Gander Mountain, etc. for options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Man, I like these guys too. Very good ideas. If you ever find that sand they mention let me know where you find it. Have been thinking about refilling some pedastals and it also sounds like it might be good for filling a stage - if the price is right. Looking forward to seeing this thing in place...


----------



## Mike_WI

HTBH200 -

Good to have your info.

Geek it up -- look where you are posting!









My local Home Depot didn't have any of those sands, just sandbox/play sand.

I'll keep digging around.

















Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16534714
> 
> 
> I think you are the only person I've ever told that I've tried all that stuff. The geek in me came through. Have no idea why I became so fixated on this other than it took no skill to try it, which, when it comes to DIY stuff, I have none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I like these guys too. Very good ideas. If you ever find that sand they mention let me know where you find it. Have been thinking about refilling some pedastals and it also sounds like it might be good for filling a stage - if the price is right. Looking forward to seeing this thing in place...


----------



## Mike_WI

I'm hunting for an XBOX 360 Elite with the new Jasper chip.


It appears they don't have them at Amazon.

My local BB has an older model (non-Jasper).


I know the red edition elite does have the Jasper, but they are now out at Amazon (for Amazon Prime) and I'd rather have black.


I emailed CS at Newegg.com.


RE: (from an AVS post)

"I haven't seen much news of the Black Elites switching over to Jasper yet. But like its been mentioned before, its easy to tell just buy looking through the flap on the box where it shows the serial #, just to the left of that is the *amp rating-12.1* is what you are looking for."


Also, an old post on AnandTech :

"the models are any that mfr after September.

like XGX-00038,XGX-00019,the elite FAA-00019.type that google or ask for this on newegg.com"


...hence my email to newegg


Any other ideas?


Thanks.


Mike


**EDIT**

Newegg customer service wasn't helpful...


"I cannot tell you exactly what chip is in the item but you can look threw the spec's if you would like... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...InDesc=eliteIf you have any further questions or concerns, please visit our FAQs page. If you still need assistance, please feel free to email me directly and I will be happy to assist you."


and


"Unfortunately if the specifications on the site do not state that information you will need to contact the manufacture directly with the model number.

If you have any further questions or concerns, please visit our FAQs page. If you still need assistance, please feel free to email me directly and I will be happy to assist you"


----------



## Mike_WI

Roman (rsh @ AVS) emailed me that my Berkline 45088 HT seats have shipped!

Mike


----------



## bmonlycg

dang man you are on a roll! way to stimulate the economy! Keep up the work. Post some pics once you get the seats in! any luck with the 360?


----------



## jostenmeat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16569950
> 
> 
> Roman (rsh @ AVS) emailed me that my Berkline 45088 HT seats have shipped!
> 
> Mike



Alas, the most important piece of the HT puzzle is on its way.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmonlycg* /forum/post/16573815
> 
> 
> dang man you are on a roll! way to stimulate the economy! Keep up the work. Post some pics once you get the seats in! any luck with the 360?



No luck on the 360 Elite Jasper yet.











MT


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jostenmeat* /forum/post/16573846
> 
> 
> Alas, the most important piece of the HT puzzle is on its way.



Wife interest in CineSlide/ISCOIIIL, Lumagen, etc. --- NONE.










Interest in comfy seating -- HIGH.










I'll like it as well.










Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Random FYI that I found today.


Here is a link (I just saw today at Amazon) for the signup link for the LOTR Extended Edition...


*







* *Link* 


I have no idea when it will come out but THIS is the edition I want -- and likely so do you.











Mike


----------



## bmonlycg

"the models are any that mfr after September.

like XGX-00038,XGX-00019,the elite FAA-00019.type "


Are those the only ones with jasper? without seeing the Mfr date is there any other way too tell? I am kind of confused with the model #'s lol sorry.


What would something like B4J-00122 be?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmonlycg* /forum/post/16575427
> 
> 
> "the models are any that mfr after September.
> 
> like XGX-00038,XGX-00019,the elite FAA-00019.type "
> 
> 
> Are those the only ones with jasper? without seeing the Mfr date is there any other way too tell? I am kind of confused with the model #'s lol sorry.
> 
> 
> What would something like B4J-00122 be?



I think this is the important part...


RE: (from an AVS post)

"I haven't seen much news of the Black Elites switching over to Jasper yet. But like its been mentioned before, its easy to tell just buy looking through the flap on the box where it shows the serial #, just to the left of that is the *amp rating-12.1* is what you are looking for."


Mike


----------



## SOWK

Hey Mike, I would love to come over sometime to see the RS20 now that you have everything setup near perfect.










Let me know when you may have some time avail.



Also what was the final Gamma you had it calibrated to?


Do you know what equipment Craigr used to calibrate?


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/16615416
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, I would love to come over sometime to see the RS20 now that you have everything setup near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you may have some time avail.
> 
> 
> 
> Also what was the final Gamma you had it calibrated to?
> 
> 
> Do you know what equipment Craigr used to calibrate?



What do you mean near perfect, it IS perfect..... had to jab ya on that one Tony


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/16615416
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, I would love to come over sometime to see the RS20 now that you have everything setup near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you may have some time avail.
> 
> 
> 
> Also what was the final Gamma you had it calibrated to?
> 
> 
> Do you know what equipment Craigr used to calibrate?



Tony -


Sounds good.

I'll be in touch.


My friend still wants you to come over sometime to work on his TV's -- just no time has worked.


Hopefully my HT seats get in on Thurs, so that should make it a nicer room to hang out in.


Here is Craigr's site:
http://www.cir-engineering.com/ 


and calibration equipment...
http://www.cir-engineering.com/equipment.php 



Wayne was there for much of the calibration and can likely make more intelligent comments than I can.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/16615982
> 
> 
> What do you mean near perfect, it IS perfect..... had to jab ya on that one Tony



Wayne -


Waiting for your "15 minutes of fame" version 2 update thread.










Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16617162
> 
> 
> Wayne -
> 
> 
> Waiting for your "15 minutes of fame" version 2 update thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Well got slowed down a bit with the surgery I talked about before,then I had to dash to Florida because my dad was also in the hospital. Now im back and hittin the ground running, things are coming along though. Got a couple of neat things for the rack too


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/16617459
> 
> 
> Well got slowed down a bit with the surgery I talked about before,then I had to dash to Florida because my dad was also in the hospital. Now im back and hittin the ground running, things are coming along though. Got a couple of neat things for the rack too



Roger, roger.

While interested in your whole project, I will be really interested in your wire management techniques as my rack is a mess.


Good luck.










Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16618525
> 
> 
> Roger, roger.
> 
> While interested in your whole project, I will be really interested in your wire management techniques as my rack is a mess.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike I think the trick to wire management is to think about it from the start, I got some Mid atlantic LBA horizontal brackets for cable management, we will see how that goes, fabric tracks are up and hopefully we get the fabric mounted today, room is still a mess and tools everywhere and I dream of the day this place is put back together again. The major construction ie..walls,door framing projector booth dvd cabinets...etc are done but reinstalling everything and setting things back up is going to be like starting all over again...


----------



## jostenmeat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16618525
> 
> 
> Roger, roger.
> 
> While interested in your whole project, I will be really interested in your wire management techniques as my rack is a mess.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike, I have no idea how messy is messy, but I'd look into techflex as one possible aid. Even Amazon sells some of their stuff. It's used to bundle cables.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jostenmeat* /forum/post/16622719
> 
> 
> Mike, I have no idea how messy is messy, but I'd look into techflex as one possible aid. Even Amazon sells some of their stuff. It's used to bundle cables.



jostenmeat -


Thanks.

Looks helpful... (Amazon







link )




















I think one issue is the rack pulls out from the wall and rotates.

The components that are connected to each other can be "tightened up" in their connections now that my tweaking is (nearly) done.

But cords/wires connected to the back wall need laxity for the pull out and rotate.


I'll see what Wayne has cooked up at his setup regarding MA rack equipment to help with wire management.

He's pretty creative.









I still need to add:

- Carada CIH masking system

- automation/remote for system and HVAC/lighting

- XBOX360 Elite with Jasper chip

- more light conrol around window (despite black blind)

Stuff arriving soon:

- HT seats (8) - today!

- Center channel stand - "soon"

To Do:

- re-run Audyssey when seats and stand in

- get Denon GUI signal "out" to Lumagen to display -- currently some handshake issues


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I'm at work, but these were delivered today.









My wife took some iPhone pics.

Better pics later...


- Mike


----------



## SOWK

Mike the picture did not come through.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/16633607
> 
> 
> Mike the picture did not come through.



SOWK -


Thanks.









It worked for me initially when I loaded and pulled up on the web.

Weird.










I think I fixed it in the original post.


One of the HT seat power controllers didn't work.

Email going out to rsh/Roman now...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Here are some more pics.

Not sure how much better than my wife's quick iPhone pics, but...





























Mike


PS - my center channel stand is supposed to ship out tomorrow.

PS2 - HDMI handshake issues with Denon output to RadianceXE solved by using a component connection. Not a big deal since only needed for Denon GUI, Net connection, etc. (so HDMI not really needed).


----------



## ldgibson76

Pretty nice Mike!

You've done good. The room is brilliant! Bravo! Your hard has truly paid off!


Regards.


----------



## Matt C

Awesome shelving!


----------



## Mike_WI

Chief RPMA Elite mount to JVC RS20 with CineSlide and ISCOIIIL in front.

(some people were asking some mounting questions, so I thought I'd post this).


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matt C* /forum/post/16666469
> 
> 
> Awesome shelving!



Matt C and ldgibson76 -


Thanks.


The shelving was designed by Rives Audio -- a 17 degree angle I believe -- to work as a diffractor and for storage.

My carpenter Jim built it for me.

Very smart to design your furniture for audio.

The final finish looks great. Even my wife likes it.










Mike


PS - Next time I need new carpet (eg after multiple 1yo vomits on carpet, etc), I'll talk to Wayne (funlvr1965). He has some great pics.


----------



## Mike_WI

*Any ideas on outdoor speakers?*



Here are some links where I was discussing my search for outdoor speakers:

- Seaton Sound - link 

- TCA - link 

- Home Theater Spot - link 


Here is an old picture of my back/side yard near deck.

(Now we have grass in...







)












I'm looking for adding and/or replacing in the following areas:

- garage (small Russounds out there now)

- deck (small Russounds out there now)

- deck sides x2 sets of two (nothing there now but wired)


Here is a good AVS link (from 2006) with some info:
Link 

- Proficient - made by Speakercraft

- don't believe FR specs from manufacturer

- get >6" woofers for outdoors (or presumably a dedicated outdoor sub)


Some links:

- OSD - link 

- Axiom - link 

- smarthome.com

- AVHiFiOnline store

- parts-express.com - link 

- James Loudspeakers 

4 ohm amps

- James RMX series - link 



These look interesting H15 ($170 each) or H14 ($130 each) or H11 ($130 each) -- but I would need 2 sets of 2 = 4.

(which is okay).









For those prices I could just get two to test and play with and buy more if needed.

Also there is a sub...
HF25 










I don't believe any of the outdoor speaker FR quoted by manufacturers.

Very few reviews that I've seen though.


. All-Weather Versatility tree trunk rock bass

. Teflon-sealed Fiber Reinforced Polyester aerospace grade cabinetry

. 8" black polypropylene cone with a rubber surround

. Power handling: 250W

. Frequency Response 20Hz - 200Hz

. Sensitivity 89db

. Unit Dimension:20"L x 20"W x 15"H

. UnitWeight: 30 lbs

. 3-year warranty

. Sold in single











Mike


*EDIT:*
*A compilation of some options**:*
(not all inclusive)
- Acoustic Research
- Atlantic Technology
- Axiom - eg Axiom Algonquin - link
*-* B&W LM1
- Boston - eg Boston Voyager 7
- Definitive Technology - eg, Def tech AW6500 - review - link
- James Loudspeaker
- JBL - eg JBL S36AWII
- Klipsch - eg Klipsch AW-400
- Niles
- Polk Audio - eg Polk Audio Atrium 60 All Weather Speakers
- Proficient Audio - eg, Proficient audio A830 Ultra
- Rockustics - eg - Rockustics Tunestone outdoor speakers - link
- Russound
- Speakercraft
- Tannoy

*Outdoor subwoofer thread (at TCA):* link


----------



## Mike_WI

This is an interesting post from David Giles of Carada:


(see post #50 of this thread - Carada CIH Masking System Anticipation Thread )


-----------------------------------------------------

Well folks, I have good news and bad news. The bad news is that there will be a short delay in the release of the Masquerade CIH. We'd hoped to hit our target ship date of June 22, but it's going to take a few more weeks.

Now the *GOOD* news is that the Masquerade CIH is going to be even *BETTER* than previously imagined. I mentioned in another thread a few months ago that we had decided to develop the CIH system as a single-motor platform (with the possibility of a higher cost 2-motor option). Well we've had the single-motor production model running for a few weeks now and it looks absolutely beautiful and runs flawlessly, and any home theater enthusiast would be proud to have one in their theater. BUT after much agonizing over the pros/cons of the single-motor design we've decided to switch exclusively to a 2-motor design (i.e. a single-motor option won't be offered). The 2-motor system will be more capable, more precise, more reliable, and easier to install (and is going to drive our competitors crazy!







) In that same thread from earlier this year I mentioned that a mid-sized single-motor system should come in under $4K. Of course the 2-motor system will necessarily be a bit more expensive, but I don't think anyone will mind the small increase in cost considering what you get. Now a mid-size 2-motor system will come in around $4,200, and a whopping 10' wide system will be about $4,500 (plus shipping).

Fortunately the system is about 98% engineered already and making the changes to a 2-motor system aren't as drastic as one might think so the delay isn't going to be too bad. Summer officially starts on June 22 and depending on your definition of early we might still make the early summer target.







I know customers who've been eagerly awaiting this system would like something a little more concrete than that, and although I can't give an EXACT date I can offer some estimates:

Ship within the next 3-4 weeks - 75% confidence

Ship within the next 5-6 weeks - 90% confidence

Ship before the end of the summer - 100% confidence

We will be posting prices on our website within a week and will begin taking pre-orders at that time.

David Giles
Carada, Inc.


-----------

A little more expensive than anticipated, but much cheaper than the competition.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

My SA CC stand arrived.










See notes and pics below.


- Mike

*Sound Anchors - Center Channel Stands*
http://www.soundanchors.com/page60.html 

*Studio CC Stand*

from $320

adj height

adj tilt

custom sized










*Comments:*

*Customer Service*

- multiple emails going over details in a timely manner before order

- followup emails discussing filler material

- I had to call to get delivery day, but not that big of a deal

*Packing*

- 2 boxes

- very well packed

*PRO*

- beefy design - eg hardened steel, hex bolts, industrial design

- custom made to specs for your CC speaker

- height adjustable (but I wouldn't do it a lot)

- tilt adjustable

- stands fillable (eg shot, sand, etc)

- spikes for bottom

*CON*

- cost

- "custom" - not "off the shelf" so takes a little longer - although now they have an av123 RSC200 template for any future buyers

- adjusting height can scrape finish on the side (so I wouldn't adjust a lot)

- no wire management

(...but then again neither did my folding chairs...














)



Pics below...


- Mike


















































** EDIT **
- added comments on CS and packing (above)
PS - The tilt (set using a laser guide) was only about 5 degrees
PS2 - No filler or floor spikes in yet.


----------



## bmonlycg

looking good. I hear ya with the con on wire management. Is there anyway you can put an audio wall plate behind it? And the cost! but like i said its looking great. everything is really coming together well. I love the new seating btw.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmonlycg* /forum/post/16686614
> 
> 
> looking good. I hear ya with the con on wire management. Is there anyway you can put an audio wall plate behind it? And the cost! but like i said its looking great. everything is really coming together well. I love the new seating btw.



Thanks.

I was thinking of making a hole in the false wall behind the CC speaker and having the wire come directly out of the wall into the speaker -- so not seen at all.

It's on the "To Do" list.










Kids are asleep and wife out - so I'm listening to some David Gilmour BR concert.

Nice.


Tomorrow will likely be an Audyssey MultEQ(xt) re-calibration now with some changes:

- L/R not as toed in

- CC speaker off the floor and on a stand

- 8 HT seats in place - will effect acoustics.



Mike


----------



## ddgtr

Mike, it's looking really good!


----------



## BlarJotunn

Very Cool!


----------



## Happytobehere200

Center Stand - Very Nice Mike. Looks outstanding. Great choice. With the height you raised it to, and the tilt, how is the overall stability?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16697538
> 
> 
> Center Stand - Very Nice Mike. Looks outstanding. Great choice. With the height you raised it to, and the tilt, how is the overall stability?



Very stable.

The spikes should also help (not on yet).

I may not need any "filler". That is a backburner issue now.










Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16697747
> 
> 
> Very stable.
> 
> The spikes should also help (not on yet).
> 
> I may not need any "filler". That is a backburner issue now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Cool. Love the way it looks. The stand and speaker seem to disappear given the black GOM behind them.


----------



## Woodshed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16685112
> 
> 
> My SA CC stand arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See notes and pics below.
> 
> 
> - Mike
> 
> *Sound Anchors - Center Channel Stands*
> http://www.soundanchors.com/page60.html
> 
> *Studio CC Stand*
> 
> from $320
> 
> adj height
> 
> adj tilt
> 
> custom sized



Great stand! I have the exact same one for my center!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16698153
> 
> 
> Cool. Love the way it looks. The stand and speaker seem to disappear given the black GOM behind them.



Thanks.

No GOM.

Just drywall and black paint.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woodshed* /forum/post/16700309
> 
> 
> Great stand! I have the exact same one for my center!



Cool.

What do you have on it?


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Cool ideas from Wayne in the Lumagen RadianceXD support thread -- link (start of RS232 front port discussion) -- re: MA rack plates for connecting an easy access RS232 port for frequent Radiance FW updates.


I think you could also connect ethernet, USB, etc. ports for other functions.


MA rack plate for adapters for RS232 (etc) connections on front of rack


Very cool.


My notes from that thread copied below (that Radiance thread has more pics from Wayne):

--------------------


You're fast...

*Adapter* - Link 
















*Switchcraft EHDB9MFB*


9 Pin DSUB Male to Female, Black finish
*EH SERIES OVERVIEW*

Switchcraft's newest line of connectors, the EH Series, offers a wide range of connectors all within a standard XLR housing. A single panel cut-out allows the end user to mount multiple formats including USB-A, USB-B, Firewire, S-VHS, 3.5mm stereo with normal circuit, MIDI, both 9 pin and 15 pin HD D-sub, plus RCA and BNC feed-thru's. Perfect for systems integration, pro audio, A/V, data, etc. *The connectors conveniently mount into standard XLR diagonal hole knockouts, which allows the installer to easily combine the different formats into standard pre-knocked plates or racks without having to custom drill and tap a specific hole for a specific connector.* You can also populate your own combination of EH connectors in Switchcraft empty QG rack panels or single and dual gang wall plates.



*Plate* - Link or Whirlwind 

????

















*Middle Atlantic Products UNI-1C*


The UNI Series laser-cut connector panels feature knockouts that are designed to accept a number of connectors, including XLR and Neutrik. Our innovative design lets you mount both male and female connectors to the same holes simply by knocking out the correct pattern. Made from one-piece flanged steel, black powder coat finish.




or









*Whirlwind PR1*

1.75" 1-space punched rack panel with 10 XLR holes. Panels are made of .090" thick 5052 aluminum with bent flanges for rigidity and have a brushed black anodized finish.
Note: Image shows multiple rack panel models.



The Whirlwind is a lot cheaper.

I'll have to check your pics and here if that is what you did.


Thanks,











Mike


PS - Just for the record, this would be "cleaner" if it was incorporated in the Radiance, but hey, a good retrofit.

**EDIT**

Pics added.

Wayne - it looks like you got the MA plate.

Any reason you didn't get the Whirlwind?

What are you using the ethernet connection for? No easy access for it behind rack for BR player, etc?


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16717508
> 
> 
> Cool ideas from Wayne in the Lumagen RadianceXD support thread -- link (start of RS232 front port discussion) -- re: MA rack plates for connecting an easy access RS232 port for frequent Radiance FW updates.
> 
> 
> I think you could also connect ethernet, USB, etc. ports for other functions.
> 
> 
> MA rack plate for adapters for RS232 (etc) connections on front of rack
> 
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> 
> My notes from that thread copied below (that Radiance thread has more pics from Wayne):
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> You're fast...
> 
> *Adapter* - Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Switchcraft EHDB9MFB*
> 
> 
> 9 Pin DSUB Male to Female, Black finish
> *EH SERIES OVERVIEW*
> 
> Switchcraft's newest line of connectors, the EH Series, offers a wide range of connectors all within a standard XLR housing. A single panel cut-out allows the end user to mount multiple formats including USB-A, USB-B, Firewire, S-VHS, 3.5mm stereo with normal circuit, MIDI, both 9 pin and 15 pin HD D-sub, plus RCA and BNC feed-thru's. Perfect for systems integration, pro audio, A/V, data, etc. *The connectors conveniently mount into standard XLR diagonal hole knockouts, which allows the installer to easily combine the different formats into standard pre-knocked plates or racks without having to custom drill and tap a specific hole for a specific connector.* You can also populate your own combination of EH connectors in Switchcraft empty QG rack panels or single and dual gang wall plates.
> 
> 
> 
> *Plate* - Link or Whirlwind
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Middle Atlantic Products UNI-1C*
> 
> 
> The UNI Series laser-cut connector panels feature knockouts that are designed to accept a number of connectors, including XLR and Neutrik. Our innovative design lets you mount both male and female connectors to the same holes simply by knocking out the correct pattern. Made from one-piece flanged steel, black powder coat finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whirlwind PR1*
> 
> 1.75" 1-space punched rack panel with 10 XLR holes. Panels are made of .090" thick 5052 aluminum with bent flanges for rigidity and have a brushed black anodized finish.
> Note: Image shows multiple rack panel models.
> 
> 
> 
> The Whirlwind is a lot cheaper.
> 
> I'll have to check your pics and here if that is what you did.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> PS - Just for the record, this would be "cleaner" if it was incorporated in the Radiance, but hey, a good retrofit.
> 
> **EDIT**
> 
> Pics added.
> 
> Wayne - it looks like you got the MA plate.
> 
> Any reason you didn't get the Whirlwind?
> 
> What are you using the ethernet connection for? No easy access for it behind rack for BR player, etc?



Mike my PS3 has an ethernet port and as you know the radiance uses serial port I have 2 of the each of the connectors which especially for ethernet use will allow me a direct hardline to my router 2 flights up, still need to get the hardline run but thats the idea, im not a big fan of wireless for firmware updates. As far as why I didn't opt for the whirlwind plate over the ma plate, well I didn't realize that another one was available my full compass rep literally thumbed through the book to find this solution and i'm pretty satisfied with what he found since the alternative that others were willing to live with that have racks would have driven me crazy lol


----------



## GetGray

I'm thinking about one of the pull out shelves to house the laptop, for this. And have RJ45 type cables routed back the the particular component's DB9 connector. www.cablewholesale.com sells the RJ45 to DB9 adapters and there are some fancier ones around too. I envisioned having the RJ45 cable tied to the rear of the pull out shelf area, I can plug it in the laptop sitting on the shelf then. But a panel is nice, too, although I think I'd still go with all RJ45 type ports. Then, you always only need the single, common patch cable from the PC to the rack port-panel. You have to know how to wire the adapter but that's not very hard.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/16720140
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about one of the pull out shelves to house the laptop, for this. And have RJ45 type cables routed back the the particular component's DB9 connector. www.cablewholesale.com sells the RJ45 to DB9 adapters and there are some fancier ones around too. I envisioned having the RJ45 cable tied to the rear of the pull out shelf area, I can plug it in the laptop sitting on the shelf then. But a panel is nice, too, although I think I'd still go with all RJ45 type ports. Then, you always only need the single, common patch cable from the PC to the rack port-panel. You have to know how to wire the adapter but that's not very hard.



Cool stuff.

Amazingly, with blanks for air circulation I'm running out of rack space.

I could always get rid of my Oppo 980 (or media storage rack) to make space, but I will now just have room for a 2RU automation/remote contoller and a 1RU blank with RS232 connection.

Other things I had considered included:

- small display (for BR for SACD/DVD-A etc so the projector didn't need to be started up)

- tape deck (for those old bootlegs)

- SVS ASEQ1 sub EQ


Wayne -

I have an ethernet switch in the BACK of my rack -- attached to back rails -- so I have easy back cables to go to my BR player, receiver, etc.



Mike


----------



## funlvr1965

Scott as usual there is more than one way to skin a cat, I could have gone the patch cable and panel route but this time with so much going on in my theater I decided to cheat a bit


----------



## Mike_WI

Wayne -


Can you take a pic of how it turns out.

I'm interested in how "finished" looking it is.

I'm posting rather than PM-ing, because others are likely interested as well.

This is a very neat/good find.










Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16725250
> 
> 
> Wayne -
> 
> 
> Can you take a pic of how it turns out.
> 
> I'm interested in how "finished" looking it is.
> 
> I'm posting rather than PM-ing, because others are likely interested as well.
> 
> This is a very neat/good find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



I will Mike problem is that populating the rack with all the accessories isn't the next thing on the list hopefully by next week I can start heading in that direction, I have to say that the options for setting up a MA rack seem endless you can have so many different configurations that its sometimes hard to decide which route to take, do I pull hot air from the top with fans or do I mount fans in the front in a panel?, regular shelves or custom shelves? vented shelves or regular shelves, digital temp guage or not..etc...pretty cool


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/16727124
> 
> 
> I will Mike problem is that populating the rack with all the accessories isn't the next thing on the list hopefully by next week I can start heading in that direction, I have to say that the options for setting up a MA rack seem endless you can have so many different configurations that its sometimes hard to decide which route to take, do I pull hot air from the top with fans or do I mount fans in the front in a panel?, regular shelves or custom shelves? vented shelves or regular shelves, digital temp guage or not..etc...pretty cool



I'll see what you have in a week -- I'm out of town on vacation until then anyway.


Cheers,


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Wayne -


Hi.


Any updated pics of your rack?

Especially the RS232 cable/ethernet stuff.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Another center channel stand option from Emotiva...

(I don't need it, but as a reference for others)

Link 

http://emotiva.com/manuals/SS6_instructions.PDF 


Here are some photos of the SS-6.






























Mike


PS - and updated PDF file of CC stands table

 

Center Speaker Stands - RSC200 - 7-8-09 - Emotiva SS-6 added.pdf 39.1962890625k . file


----------



## Mike_WI

My XBOX360 Elite (jasper) search continues.


I found this thread...

*360 Elites disappearing?*
Link 

http://xbox360tracker.com/elite/ 


and these comments:


"The Elite is supposed to replace the Pro at $299.00 in September. The Pro will no longer be available." - link 


"September is not far away but the real fun starts next month; expect serious deals clearing out the older SKUs..." - link 


"...the fact that nobody had seen any Jasper Elites." - link 



I obviously am not a big gamer or I would have purchased something by now.









I just want to plug my rack 360 "hole" (MA custom rack mount shelf) and get rid of my old XBOX to "close up the rest of my rack.



Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Good thing I saw this post in the Audyssey forum - link - or I would have re-calibrated my system with the AVR Audyssey wrong.


Time to buy a boom for over seated positions...

















Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I got this...









*Middle Atlantic Products UNI-1C*
The UNI Series laser-cut connector panels feature knockouts that are designed to accept a number of connectors, including XLR and Neutrik. Our innovative design lets you mount both male and female connectors to the same holes simply by knocking out the correct pattern. Made from one-piece flanged steel, black powder coat finish.



...for an external (front) RS232 mount for Lumagen RadianceXE firmware updates.


Does anyone know if the MA UNI-1c can accept a temperature readout/probe in one of the knockouts?


Thanks,


Mike


----------



## Franin

How did I miss this one, fantastic system. I would love an ISCO IIIL + CineSlide™ one day.


----------



## GetGray

Mike:


For RS232 I think I am going to use this:









http://www.deepsurplus.com/Network-S...w-as-1-91-font 









http://www.deepsurplus.com/Network-S...w-as-8-42-font 


At the PC end you use a RJ45 to DB9 connector. With this panel you'll have the ability to add a ethernet jack should you want one.


But if you want RJ45 for your panel they have these:









http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=669


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16834045
> 
> 
> How did I miss this one, fantastic system. I would love an ISCO IIIL + CineSlide one day.



Thanks.











Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/16834074
> 
> 
> Mike:
> 
> 
> For RS232 I think I am going to use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deepsurplus.com/Network-S...w-as-1-91-font
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deepsurplus.com/Network-S...w-as-8-42-font
> 
> 
> At the PC end you use a RJ45 to DB9 connector. With this panel you'll have the ability to add a ethernet jack should you want one.
> 
> 
> But if you want RJ45 for your panel they have these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=669



That looks pretty cool.


I was wondering if there are any digital temperature displays/probes that can be hooked up to my plate.

I didn't see any (for the plate I got) on the MA site.

Funlvr1965 got me thinking about monitoring one (or more) sites in the rack to watch the temp.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike_WI

I ordered a faceplate for the XBOX 360.
Thread 







Link 











Now, just need to buy a 360 ("Jasper")!


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Well I bought a 360 Pro - build date 6/6/09 - "Jasper" - 12.1A/150W PS last night at BB.

Now just waiting for the "carbon" face plate (ordered on ebay).

Now I need to buy some games and more controllers, batteries, etc.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16065718
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about remote controls.
> 
> Since I've heard about the RS-232 benefit in the Oppo BDP-83 thread, I've been thinking about that.
> 
> 
> I went to my post #1 on this thread and looked at my MA rack gear that does and does not have RS-232 jacks.
> 
> *Gear with RS-232 jack*
> *Projector/DVR UPS:* Furman M1500-UPS-PFP (2 IR outputs, & RS-232 jack) -- plan is to turn off projector lamp if power off for >30 sec or so
> *Projector:* JVC RS20 1080p
> *Receiver:* Denon 5308CI (FW updated 2-6-09) [2 RS-232 jacks)
> *Blu Ray (future):* awaiting Oppo BDP-83 + RS-232 modification)
> 
> *No RS-232 jacks*
> *Surge:* Surge-X SEQ
> *Cable:* SA8300HD + WD 500GB MyDVR Expander via eSATA
> *DVD/SACD/DVD-A:* Oppo DV-980H
> *Blu Ray (current):* Samsung BD-P1500
> *Game:* Xbox with planned upgrade to Xbox 360 (Jasper) in the future
> *Ethernet Switch:* D-Link DES-1024D 24-Port 10/100 Rack Mount Switch
> 
> 
> The room is wired for a jack in the front of the room to have an IR blaster if needed routed to the back rack.
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to get room light control and basement HVAC control.
> 
> 
> Mike



Updates...

*Some things I'm thinking about:*


I looked at my MA rack gear that does and does not have RS-232 jacks...

*Gear with RS-232 jack*
*Projector/DVR UPS:* Furman M1500-UPS-PFP (2 IR outputs, & RS-232 jack) -- plan is to turn off projector lamp if power off for >30 sec or so
*Projector:* JVC RS20 1080p
*Receiver:* Denon 5308CI (FW updated 2-6-09) [2 RS-232 jacks)
*Blu Ray:* Oppo BDP-83 + RS-232 modification

*No RS-232 jacks*
*Surge:* Surge-X SEQ
*Cable:* SA8300HD + WD 1 TB MyDVR Expander via eSATA
*DVD/SACD/DVD-A:* Oppo DV-980H
*Game:* Xbox 360 Pro "Jasper
*Ethernet Switch:* D-Link DES-1024D 24-Port 10/100 Rack Mount Switch



The room is wired for a jack in the front of the room to have an IR blaster if needed routed through the wall to the back rack.


I'm also hoping to get room light control (2 dimmer switches for all room lights now) and basement HVAC control (independent from flr 1 and flr 2 above)


*Upgrades planned*

- Carada Masquerade CIH masking system


??? - how does Lumagen RadianceXE auto detect mode work for triggers for 16:9 or 2.40:1???









*Need to Do Notes*

- Turn on - how with big red button on Surge-X SEQ?
- Control all components -- see list -- some RS232 (Oppo BDP83, some IR)
- work through metal MA rack door
- HVAC
- Lighting
- Masking system - interact with CineSlide and Lumagen RadianceXE settings
- WAF for remote
- "kid proof" remote

???: I saw someone was using a driveway sensor. Sounds cool.
Link 


There is at least one local solution for integration that a neighbor of mine used as well as someone on the West coast I'm emailing today.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Interestingly, my latest Audyssey calibration didn't sound good.

Very muted and "veiled".

Based on my and others impressions.


In between I had toed in my front speakers more, moved center channel to a stand, and gotten 8 HT chairs.


Based on recs in the Audyssey thread I used a boom (on floor) rather than a tripod (on taut leather chair).

I did do it about 1am, so maybe that was the problem.










Back to that drawing board...


Mike

*EDIT:*

Re-educating myself on the Audyssey setup manual!
Link 


I see a few mistakes I made - mic below chair back height, measures outside of speaker axis, etc.

Oops...









(last time I do that the night before to "prepare" for people coming over!)

 

Audyssey Setup Guide.doc 325k . file


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16834554
> 
> 
> That looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if there are any digital temperature displays/probes that can be hooked up to my plate.
> 
> I didn't see any (for the plate I got) on the MA site.
> 
> Funlvr1965 got me thinking about monitoring one (or more) sites in the rack to watch the temp.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



Scott -


Man, now I see that the plate you showed:
Link 
http://www.deepsurplus.com/Network-S...w-as-8-42-font 


only costs $12.

I should have gone with that!










Any temperature monitors plug in there that you know of?

My initial search on that site didn't show anything.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*New XBOX 360...*


*White face plate*

*







*


*Carbon Fiber face plate*











*Rack*











*Rack*

*







*



Sorry for low quality iPhone photos.


----------



## Mike_WI

Some updates:


- I tried re-calibrating with Audyssey with the following changes:

---- boom arm and adapter (vs. tripod sitting on taut leather chairs)

---- measured areas within speaker axis (vs. to far out)

---- mic farther from seat edge to avoid reflections


On "flat" it still sounds muted and duller.

The "Audyssey (reference)" setting sounds better.


One mistake I may have made was leaving the mains on LARGE instead of converting to SMALL (as suggested by the Audyssey FAQ).
















I did that inadvertantly.

Well back to testing again -- now the wife and kids will be home, so less free time to try it...


---------------------


Anyway I did a little rack management and added a few rack plates with the old XBOX out and the new 360 Pro in the rsh custom rack spot.


I still have a few "inner" rack things to accomplish such as organizing the wires and attaching RS232 external rack adapter ring to Lumagen to allow easy access to FW updates, but I thought I would push it back in to open up the room (and improve WAF).
























*MA rack pushed in (with door attached)*










*MA rack pushed in (door pulled back)*
*(door later removed - since I don't have an RF/WiFi remote yet)*











Still enough room for a 2 RU remote/automation module without removing rack storage, iPod doc, or Oppo 980.


Mike


----------



## SOWK

Looking Good Mike.




Wayne, when are you going to be putting up your Batcave Pics?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/16881837
> 
> 
> Looking Good Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne, when are you going to be putting up your Batcave Pics?



Thanks.


We all await the next rounds (and numerous sequential pics!!!) of Wayne's HT.


Wow...as I was updating my Lumagen RadianceXE FW (see comments in that thread) a new Oppo beta FW came out -- link .


Mike


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Mike.


It's really fun following your thread and watching the progression of your Home Theater. It's really looking good. Great Job, Bravo!

By the way, what universal remote are you using for the RS-232 compatibility?


Regards.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16884222
> 
> 
> Hello Mike.
> 
> 
> It's really fun following your thread and watching the progression of your Home Theater. It's really looking good. Great Job, Bravo!
> 
> By the way, what universal remote are you using for the RS-232 compatibility?
> 
> 
> Regards.



Thanks.


No remote yet. Good (and topical) question.









Besides a CIH masking system, that is the next big thing on my "To Do" list.


I posted some thoughts above and copied this from my ramblings/summaries on post #1 of this thread:


- *remote/integration* for HT and HVAC and lighting - need to read up on RS-232 controls - options

(eg, need component control - screen masking (pending), CineSlide, vertical stretch, Lumagen RadianceXE modes)

(? can you trigger 2.35:1 button on Lumagen to activate CineSlide - yes, but how do you not activate it when you switch back and forth from 2.35/16:9 modes in Lumagen to look at menus on the bottom of screen)


Options:

--- AMX

--- Control4

--- Crestron

--- RTI

--- URC



A friend of mine (RTI owner) suggested I look at AMX for multiple functions a-lens/masking (pending)/HVAC/lighting control.

However, with 2 young kids a $5K (?? retail -- from a 2004 review - not sure how accurate now ??) remote + box + programming might (




























) be overkill.


I may actually get a more "garden variety" remote like logitech or something for my gym room - LCD, cable, DVD, BR -- and try playing with programming that myself to figure out more about what I really want/need.


Other than that, I hopefully am slowed down for a while on upgrades or even tweaking.

Better to enjoy some of the summer and then actually watch some movies at night.

I'll likely add/change some in the winter when I'm in hibernation mode.


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965

I guess they call this progress, the 980 has been sold and just waiting to be shipped out. I didn't get the rs232 option mainly because I found out that I can add it myself later if I need it for $50.00 I deal with computer hardware everyday so it just makes sense to me and Oppo sells it to me directly with instruction, no soldering involved. Just received today so theater won't get to do much with it for a bit, still last minute tyding up and painting the stairwell of the theater room and besides I've been over to Mike's place and I think he's tweaked his unit pretty good so I dont think I will have much to add anyway. Thought about the Denon but couldn't justify the extra cost.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/16886446
> 
> 
> I guess they call this progress, the 980 has been sold and just waiting to be shipped out. I didn't get the rs232 option mainly because I found out that I can add it myself later if I need it for $50.00 I deal with computer hardware everyday so it just makes sense to me and Oppo sells it to me directly with instruction, no soldering involved. Just received today so theater won't get to do much with it for a bit, still last minute tyding up and painting the stairwell of the theater room and besides I've been over to Mike's place and I think he's tweaked his unit pretty good so I dont think I will have much to add anyway. Thought about the Denon but couldn't justify the extra cost.



Wayne -


I can't wait to see your setup.

You'll love the 83.

I'll be interested to hear how your rs232 mod goes.

(remember to take pics...)


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16887288
> 
> 
> Wayne -
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your setup.
> 
> You'll love the 83.
> 
> I'll be interested to hear how your rs232 mod goes.
> 
> (remember to take pics...)
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike your'e better at this documenting thing than me, Ill just callya







, as far as the mod is concerned the reason I didnt get it with the unit is because I could always add it later and its cheaper if I do it myself. I dont think I will purchase the mod until I am able to implement it into my system, currently the RTI T3 remote with the right cable is capable of only one-way RS232 so I will receive no feedback telling me what movie is playing or providing any data on my remote. I know you also purchased the player with the mod so you could use it and from what I understand using it with the Oppo will give you some useful data, just understand that these lower end however more convenient remotes ( Harmony for one) won't allow you to take advantage of the mod you purchased, this is definately an area where you get what you pay for. I have the Logitech Harmony and I also have the RTI T3 which I love but if I wanted to stick with RTI I would have to upgrade to their T4 with XP-8 processor in order to do full two way serial communication or I would need to jump to an appropriate remote from URC and purchase their MS-400 processor. I wasn't ready to make that comittment so I decided to pass on the mod for now but i'ts nice to know it's there if I need it







. I'm also waiting for my faceplate to come in from Fullcompass but fortunately I have an extra shelf that came with the rack so I can sit it in there for now. Gotta get back to working on the rack and making sure everything works including RF control


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/16887599
> 
> 
> Mike your'e better at this documenting thing than me, Ill just callya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as far as the mod is concerned the reason I didnt get it with the unit is because I could always add it later and its cheaper if I do it myself. I dont think I will purchase the mod until I am able to implement it into my system, currently the RTI T3 remote with the right cable is capable of only one-way RS232 so I will receive no feedback telling me what movie is playing or providing any data on my remote. I know you also purchased the player with the mod so you could use it and from what I understand using it with the Oppo will give you some useful data, just understand that these lower end however more convenient remotes ( Harmony for one) won't allow you to take advantage of the mod you purchased, this is definately an area where you get what you pay for. I have the Logitech Harmony and I also have the RTI T3 which I love but if I wanted to stick with RTI I would have to upgrade to their T4 with XP-8 processor in order to do full two way serial communication or I would need to jump to an appropriate remote from URC and purchase their MS-400 processor. I wasn't ready to make that comittment so I decided to pass on the mod for now but i'ts nice to know it's there if I need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm also waiting for my faceplate to come in from Fullcompass but fortunately I have an extra shelf that came with the rack so I can sit it in there for now. Gotta get back to working on the rack and making sure everything works including RF control



Wayne -


I'm a newby at (...most things...







) the remote/automation/controller thing.










I'll have to look at your RTI more some day as well as other options (eg AMX).

My wife noted today that it isn't on our/her/my priority list for now.









(I did break it to her that the Carada CIH masking system is also on my list of things to get...







)


As I noted above...

I may actually get a more "garden variety" remote like logitech or something for my gym room - LCD, cable, DVD, BR -- and try playing with programming that myself to figure out more about what I really want/need.


So, that should give me a little education about playing with macros, etc.

I'll likely leave the HT room programming to a professional given the amount of stuff I could potentially integrate.


More later...

(it was a long sunny day at the WI frog jumping competition!)


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16717508
> 
> 
> Cool ideas from Wayne in the Lumagen RadianceXD support thread -- link (start of RS232 front port discussion) -- re: MA rack plates for connecting an easy access RS232 port for frequent Radiance FW updates.
> 
> 
> I think you could also connect ethernet, USB, etc. ports for other functions.
> 
> 
> MA rack plate for adapters for RS232 (etc) connections on front of rack
> 
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> 
> My notes from that thread copied below (that Radiance thread has more pics from Wayne):
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> You're fast...
> 
> *Adapter* - Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Switchcraft EHDB9MFB*
> 
> 
> 9 Pin DSUB Male to Female, Black finish
> *EH SERIES OVERVIEW*
> 
> Switchcraft's newest line of connectors, the EH Series, offers a wide range of connectors all within a standard XLR housing. A single panel cut-out allows the end user to mount multiple formats including USB-A, USB-B, Firewire, S-VHS, 3.5mm stereo with normal circuit, MIDI, both 9 pin and 15 pin HD D-sub, plus RCA and BNC feed-thru's. Perfect for systems integration, pro audio, A/V, data, etc. *The connectors conveniently mount into standard XLR diagonal hole knockouts, which allows the installer to easily combine the different formats into standard pre-knocked plates or racks without having to custom drill and tap a specific hole for a specific connector.* You can also populate your own combination of EH connectors in Switchcraft empty QG rack panels or single and dual gang wall plates.
> 
> 
> 
> *Plate* - Link or Whirlwind
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Middle Atlantic Products UNI-1C*
> 
> 
> The UNI Series laser-cut connector panels feature knockouts that are designed to accept a number of connectors, including XLR and Neutrik. Our innovative design lets you mount both male and female connectors to the same holes simply by knocking out the correct pattern. Made from one-piece flanged steel, black powder coat finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whirlwind PR1*
> 
> 1.75" 1-space punched rack panel with 10 XLR holes. Panels are made of .090" thick 5052 aluminum with bent flanges for rigidity and have a brushed black anodized finish.
> Note: Image shows multiple rack panel models.
> 
> 
> 
> The Whirlwind is a lot cheaper.
> 
> I'll have to check your pics and here if that is what you did.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> PS - Just for the record, this would be "cleaner" if it was incorporated in the Radiance, but hey, a good retrofit.
> 
> **EDIT**
> 
> Pics added.
> 
> Wayne - it looks like you got the MA plate.
> 
> Any reason you didn't get the Whirlwind?
> 
> What are you using the ethernet connection for? No easy access for it behind rack for BR player, etc?



I finally got this done today.

See notes and pics from Wayne above...

I used:

- *Middle Atlantic Products UNI-1C -* connector plate

- *Switchcraft EHDB9MFB -* 9 Pin DSUB Male to Female


Not exactly high up on the list of technical prowess, but I got it done.

Since I just did a Radiance FW update, I haven't tested it out to make sure it's function (now I need another RS232 cable), but it should work.


Mike

Picture:

- MA blank plate

- MA UNI-1C & Switchcraft adapter

- Lumagen RadianceXE

- iPod dock

- Surge-X SEQ (non-MOV) surge protector


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16893015
> 
> 
> I finally got this done today.
> 
> See notes and pics from Wayne above...
> 
> I used:
> 
> - *Middle Atlantic Products UNI-1C -* connector plate
> 
> - *Switchcraft EHDB9MFB -* 9 Pin DSUB Male to Female
> 
> 
> Not exactly high up on the list of technical prowess, but I got it done.
> 
> Since I just did a Radiance FW update, I haven't tested it out to make sure it's function (now I need another RS232 cable), but it should work.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> Picture:
> 
> - MA blank plate
> 
> - MA UNI-1C & Switchcraft adapter
> 
> - Lumagen RadianceXE
> 
> - iPod dock
> 
> - Surge-X SEQ (non-MOV) surge protector



Hey Man you did it







you will find updating your lumagen this way to be pretty convenient, my rack is only 27 units high so its really out of the question for me but did you give any thought to a shelf where you could put or store your laptop so you could do updates or just link up to your equipment?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/16893106
> 
> 
> Hey Man you did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will find updating your lumagen this way to be pretty convenient, my rack is only 27 units high so its really out of the question for me but did you give any thought to a shelf where you could put or store your laptop so you could do updates or just link up to your equipment?



Wayne -


The back HT seats are relatively close to the rack.

My Radiance null modem cable could reach.

I think another RS232 cable should be okay.


I encourage you to look into it though.

















Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16893350
> 
> 
> Wayne -
> 
> 
> The back HT seats are relatively close to the rack.
> 
> My Radiance null modem cable could reach.
> 
> I think another RS232 cable should be okay.
> 
> 
> I encourage you to look into it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



My rack isn't as high as yours but its perfect because it just fits under my stairs and the upper part of the rack is filled so I would basically have the laptop shelf near the floor what fun is that lol. If I had a taller rack I could install the shelf in a position so I would be standing up when using the laptop for updates. Dave popped over quick to run through some stuff with the lumagen, he setup the Oppo for 480i/24, this thing actually works, we popped in Lord of the Rings and were watching it in 24hz and It looked the best that I have seen it in my system, obviously not hd but I think the Lumagen/Oppo combo is great. We did have a glitch where we lost the signal from the Lumagen at one point, dont know why. We ended turning things off then back on again and reset the settings and so far so good but proof will be in the pudding when I fire things up again this week so Im keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## GetGray

Mike: What does the iPod dock look like wiht an iPod in it? Who makes it? My kids would like one of those.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/16894658
> 
> 
> Mike: What does the iPod dock look like wiht an iPod in it? Who makes it? My kids would like one of those.



GetGray -

*Raxxess IRDS iPod Docking Station*
Link 











I haven't actually gotten it to work.

There is a USB output that isn't workign with my Denon receiver.

It isn't doing much right now.









Looks good though.



















Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I got the Oppo AIX HD sampler and calibration disc.

Nice!


Updated Denon FW.

Now gotta figure out why my 360 doesn't work anymore -- likely a wire loose from pushing rack back into wall.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Bad iPhone pic, but:











My intermittently problematic 17 year old Denon AVR is causing more problems (going into "PROTECTION!!!" mode on startup), so I brought in my Emotiva UPA-2, which wasn't doing much currently in my family room.

Setup:
*Computer laptop headphone output (so, not digital out)-> RCA cords -> UPA-2*

Problems:

- gain control gives limited volume adjustment for small office environment

- may want to add a CD player later just for fun and can't do it with amp only setup now

- I may just want to play with a pre-amp/amp combo
















Thoughts:

- add USB DAC (eg TCA DAC MAN -- currently unavailable, but thread here ) to UPA-2 amp (no pre-amp)

- add Emotiva stereo USP-1 pre-amp to UPA-2 amp for volume control (with computer vol at max to increase S/N ratio) +/- DAC -- any reason?

*That is, any benefit to adding a DAC if a pre-amp is used in this setup?*


Any comments?


Thanks


Mike


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17022382
> 
> Setup:
> *Computer laptop headphone output (so, not digital out)-> RCA cords -> UPA-2*
> 
> Problems:
> 
> - gain control gives limited volume adjustment for small office environment
> 
> - may want to add a CD player later just for fun and can't do it with amp only setup now
> 
> - I may just want to play with a pre-amp/amp combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> - add USB DAC (eg TCA DAC MAN -- currently unavailable, but thread here ) to UPA-2 amp (no pre-amp)
> 
> - add Emotiva stereo USP-1 pre-amp to UPA-2 amp for volume control (with computer vol at max to increase S/N ratio) +/- DAC -- any reason?
> 
> *That is, any benefit to adding a DAC if a pre-amp is used in this setup?*
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Mike



Hey Mike,


If there is no digital out from the laptop then you do not need the dac... Just run it to your preamp and you'll be fine (of course, quality of playback depending on the source).


As far as the benefit of adding a dac if a preamp is used? It depends on a lot of factors. Quite a few people find that by adding a tube dac (doesn't have to be an expensive one) noticeably improves performance, provides a little warmth and extra detail, etc etc...


In my case I did notice a great improvement with my amp/tube preamp/dac lineup compared with just running the receiver.


Given the fact that it's your secondary setup, you must decide how far you want to go... If upgraditis is causing bad itching (as it's always the case with many of us here) you should get that bad boy and trick out that office!










I checked out the link for the dac, it looks good! There are a few small companies out there that make these, and apparently people are really happy with them. Here is a link to another one http://www.audioreview.com/USBTDcrx.aspx 


As always, this is just my opinion...


Setup looks awesome,


Cheers


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17023618
> 
> 
> Hey Mike,
> 
> *If there is no digital out from the laptop then you do not need the dac*... Just run it to your preamp and you'll be fine (of course, quality of playback depending on the source).
> 
> 
> As far as the benefit of adding a dac if a preamp is used? It depends on a lot of factors. Quite a few people find that by adding a tube dac (doesn't have to be an expensive one) noticeably improves performance, provides a little warmth and extra detail, etc etc...
> 
> 
> In my case I did notice a great improvement with my amp/tube preamp/dac lineup compared with just running the receiver.
> 
> 
> Given the fact that it's your secondary setup, you must decide how far you want to go... If upgraditis is causing bad itching (as it's always the case with many of us here) you should get that bad boy and trick out that office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked out the link for the dac, it looks good! There are a few small companies out there that make these, and apparently people are really happy with them. Here is a link to another one http://www.audioreview.com/USBTDcrx.aspx
> 
> 
> As always, this is just my opinion...
> 
> 
> Setup looks awsome,
> 
> 
> Cheers



Cool.

Thanks for tip:

*Scott Nixon USB-Tube DAC*










So, it sounds like there is potential for improvement.

To clarify, without a pre-amp, how much do you think it will improve?


I think the *TCA DAC-MAN* is supposed to cost less than the DAC above.

(no tube & I don't know about the SP/DIF vs. I2 processing from your link above )

Link 

DacMan is a 24bit / 192 KHz D/A converter.

Features USB input, optical input, and coax input.

The inputs are fed to a DSP which upsamples the audio input to 24 bit / 192 KHz digital data.

The output of the upsampler is fed to a high performance D/A converter and then to a fully DC coupled high performance audio stage.

Frequency Response = 10Hz to 100KHz +/- .5dB
THD = .


----------



## ddgtr

^^


The only way to really find out is of course, to try plugging it into your configuration...










However, if the TCA's circuitry is properly designed and implemented, you should be able to hear a nice improvement. Of course, the price is really attractive and I like the fact that it gives you volume control therefore eliminating the need for a preamp especially in a secondary setup.


Another thing to consider is that a preamp does not necessarily guarantee an improvement in sound (or at least a blind test one), as it's the case with any other component. But you do need some form of volume control and the nice thing about the TCA is it provides that while being able to take in an usb input from your laptop. I think it's a good way to go, this way you're making good use of the UPA2 since the receiver is acting up...


Looking forward to your impressions once you get the TCA!!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17025779
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> The only way to really find out is of course, to try plugging it into your configuration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, if the TCA's circuitry is properly designed and implemented, you should be able to hear a nice improvement. Of course, the price is really attractive and I like the fact that it gives you volume control therefore eliminating the need for a preamp especially in a secondary setup.
> 
> 
> Another thing to consider is that a preamp does not necessarily guarantee an improvement in sound (or at least a blind test one), as it's the case with any other component. But you do need some form of volume control and the nice thing about the TCA is it provides that while being able to take in an usb input from your laptop. I think it's a good way to go, this way you're making good use of the UPA2 since the receiver is acting up...
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your impressions once you get the TCA!!



ddgtr -


Thank you for your comments.


Interesting post at TCA:
Link 
http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=36829&postcount=119 
There is a thread at head-fi.org called All The DACs Money Can Buy, pt. 2 . It lists 173 different DAC's sorted by price. Forty of them are under $300. This doesn't even include many USB and Firewire audio interfaces and internal soundcards. The Dac-Man would certainly be up against a lot of competition. I would suggest you put your resources elsewhere.


For those interested, ComputerAudiophile.com has an interesting article called Asynchronicity: A USB Audio Primer which discusses USB as an audio interface.



Time for a little researching...


Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17022382
> 
> 
> Bad iPhone pic, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My intermittently problematic 17 year old Denon AVR is causing more problems (going into "PROTECTION!!!" mode on startup), so I brought in my Emotiva UPA-2, which wasn't doing much currently in my family room.
> 
> Setup:
> *Computer laptop headphone output (so, not digital out)-> RCA cords -> UPA-2*
> 
> Problems:
> 
> - gain control gives limited volume adjustment for small office environment
> 
> - may want to add a CD player later just for fun and can't do it with amp only setup now
> 
> - I may just want to play with a pre-amp/amp combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> - add USB DAC (eg TCA DAC MAN -- currently unavailable, but thread here ) to UPA-2 amp (no pre-amp)
> 
> - add Emotiva stereo USP-1 pre-amp to UPA-2 amp for volume control (with computer vol at max to increase S/N ratio) +/- DAC -- any reason?
> 
> *That is, any benefit to adding a DAC if a pre-amp is used in this setup?*
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike.


As for DAC, you might want to look into the High Resolution Technologies Music Streamer USB DAC. TAS gave it positive review for the money - http://www.avguide.com/review/tas-19...-survey?page=1 -


This version is $99. Given the price I've been thinking about trying this one myself. They also have a higher end version but I think it is like $299. Here is info on the higher end version. http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/s...streamer+.html


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/17026650
> 
> 
> Mike.
> 
> 
> As for DAC, you might want to look into the High Resolution Technologies Music Streamer USB DAC. TAS gave it positive review for the money - http://www.avguide.com/review/tas-19...-survey?page=1 -
> 
> 
> This version is $99. Given the price I've been thinking about trying this one myself. They also have a higher end version but I think it is like $299. Here is info on the higher end version. http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/s...streamer+.html



Thanks.

I'll explore...


Mike

*Music Streamer*










*RE: Music Streamer+*

"Music Streamer+'s specifications boast 21dB better signal-to-noise, a 100uV RMS lower A-weighted noise floor, and 0.04% lower THD"


and


"In matched-level tests between the Stello and Music Streamer I could not reliably tell one from the other."


"It may not support 96/24 or other higher-resolution digital files, but what the Music Streamer+ does for 44.1 and 48kHz 16-bit music files must be heard to be believed."











Link 

"Comparing specs between standard and Plus (a Pro is in the wings) shows that physical dimensions diverge only in depth. The Plus adds an inch in length over the 4.1" x 2.1" x 1.2" of the nonplussed. Both output 2.25V RMS and share the 250mA power requirement which is supplied by the USB host to not require a separate power supply. The transfer protocol of *48kS/s data rate at 16-bit depth* on the USB 1.1 standard is identical as is the 20M-ohm input impedance to isolate USB input from analog audio output. It's the performance specs that differ. The *Plus has a lower noise floor and hence superior S/N ratio* (22uV RMS from DC to 30kHz vs. 174uV; *100dB vs. 82dB* or, A-weighted, 107dB vs. 86dB). THD at 1kHz also drops from 0.06% to 0.02%. This suggests costlier parts. The only other distinction is a red enclosure for the standard. The Plus goes black but a bit deeper into the red on price (the standard sells for a puny $99.95)."


High Resolutions website - link 



Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Hmmm...


Just saw this thread on a planned Emotiva DAC.











Hmmm...

















Mike


Addendums:

- estimated cost - $300 - link 

- 1 RU high


----------



## Mike_WI

In learning mode...


What makes a good DAC?


Comparisons of ERC and other DACS - link 

Quote:

*"If it measures good and sounds bad, -- it is bad.*
*If it sounds good and measures bad, -- you've measured the wrong thing."*
_Daniel R. von Recklinghausen_


*So, what DAC measurements correlate well with subjective improvement in sound?*


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16893015
> 
> 
> I finally got this done today.
> 
> See notes and pics from Wayne above...
> 
> I used:
> 
> - *Middle Atlantic Products UNI-1C -* connector plate
> 
> - *Switchcraft EHDB9MFB -* 9 Pin DSUB Male to Female
> 
> 
> Not exactly high up on the list of technical prowess, but I got it done.
> 
> Since I just did a Radiance FW update, I haven't tested it out to make sure it's function (now I need another RS232 cable), but it should work.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> Picture:
> 
> - MA blank plate
> 
> - MA UNI-1C & Switchcraft adapter
> 
> - Lumagen RadianceXE
> 
> - iPod dock
> 
> - Surge-X SEQ (non-MOV) surge protector



I finally used this external RS232 for a Lumagen RadianceXE FW update.

It worked.

No problem.

Thanks Wayne/funlvr1965 for suggesting it.

I'd still like to see a front FW update port incorporated in the Lumagens...










Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17038903
> 
> 
> I finally used this external RS232 for a Lumagen RadianceXE FW update.
> 
> It worked.
> 
> No problem.
> 
> Thanks Wayne/funlvr1965 for suggesting it.
> 
> I'd still like to see a front FW update port incorporated in the Lumagens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Your welcome Mike, it makes rackmounted gear so much easier to update this way. I also update my Anthem D2 processor using a second installed pin rs232 port. Next is getting the ethernet port to go live, not high on the list currently but will get it done eventually.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/17039396
> 
> 
> Your welcome Mike, it makes rackmounted gear so much easier to update this way. I also update my Anthem D2 processor using a second installed pin rs232 port. Next is getting the ethernet port to go live, not high on the list currently but will get it done eventually.



Wayne -


So remind me of your setup for external (front) connections:

- RS-232 - Oppo BDP83

- RS-232 - Anthem D2

- *Ethernet* -- is this because you can't hook up your ethernet from behind the rack?


Will you be using an ethernet *switch* to hookup to your various components?


I had to crawl behind my bookcase (through bass traps) because the pull out MA rack is too heavy for one person to pull out (maybe not for Wayne







) and pushed in a loose HDMI for my *XBOX 360*.

I then connected to my computer and played MP3s from my music library and watched some family pics.


I realize that is all very basic stuff for people, but I hadn't done it before.


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17046890
> 
> 
> Wayne -
> 
> 
> So remind me of your setup for external (front) connections:
> 
> - RS-232 - Oppo BDP83
> 
> - RS-232 - Anthem D2
> 
> - *Ethernet* -- is this because you can't hook up your ethernet from behind the rack?
> 
> 
> Will you be using an ethernet *switch* to hookup to your various components?
> 
> 
> I had to crawl behind my bookcase (through bass traps) because the pull out MA rack is too heavy for one person to pull out (maybe not for Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and pushed in a loose HDMI for my *XBOX 360*.
> 
> I then connected to my computer and played MP3s from my music library and watched some family pics.
> 
> 
> I realize that is all very basic stuff for people, but I hadn't done it before.
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike the RS232 connections on the front of the plate is for updating the lumagen and the Anthem D2, I did not get the RS232 port on the Oppo like you did. The ethernet port is going to be so I can plug my laptop into for direct ethernet connection as opposed to wireless, it will be connected to a wired router and the ethernet feed from that will come from my original router 2 floors up in my office. Im sure that all makes sense


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/17046984
> 
> 
> Mike the RS232 connections on the front of the plate is for updating the lumagen and the Anthem D2, I did not get the RS232 port on the Oppo like you did. The ethernet port is going to be so I can plug my laptop into for direct ethernet connection as opposed to wireless, it will be connected to a wired router and the ethernet feed from that will come from my original router 2 floors up in my office. Im sure that all makes sense



Got it.

I misspoke/wrote.

I knew you had the Lumagen and Anthem.

The Oppo doesn't update via RS232, that is only for control.

Your wireless must have interference to make it tough to reach the basement.


Cool.


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17049580
> 
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I misspoke/wrote.
> 
> I knew you had the Lumagen and Anthem.
> 
> The Oppo doesn't update via RS232, that is only for control.
> 
> Your wireless must have interference to make it tough to reach the basement.
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike I'm just not a big believer in firmware updates being done wirelessly to begin with, I do get a wireless signal in the basement theater but yes at times there can be interference in my area.


----------



## Mike_WI

I was digging around in another thread and googled some old speakers --
*Infinity SM-152*.

I found this AVS link (and specs -- not even on the Infinity website support):

*Woofer:* 15" (381mm) polypropylene coated
*Power Rating:* 10 - 300 watts
*Frequency Response:* 44Hz - 25kHz (+/-3dB)
*Midrange Drivers:* TWO - 4.5" (114mm) polypropylene coated
*Tweeter:* 1" (25mm) high-output polycell
*Nominal Impedance:* 8 ohms
*Sensitivity:* 102dB (1 watt/1 meter)
*Crossover Frequency(ies):* 500Hz, 5.5kHz


------

Man, a 102 dB sens -- no wonder they were great for college house parties!










It's also interesting to see that what I thought had a lot of bass had a -3dB point of 44Hz. Nothing beats a dedicated sub.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I ordered this Computer Soundcard - link to search thread at AVS - for my Russound-based whole house audio system:

*Audiotrak Prodigy HD2*
Link 

Potential purchase site: link 

 


Prodigy HD2 shows the latest technology in high end audio playback for audiophile users.


Prodigy HD2 supports 192 kHz at 24-bit with a sensational dynamic range of 120dB(a) for playback - no other hardware in this price range provides this high level of output quality. Even better: the hardware is equipped with 3 OpAmps on sockets, this makes it possible to swap and exchange the OpAmps based on specific requirements.


Prodigy HD2 is a Low Profile PCI card, shipping with a metal bracket for a conventional PCI slot and with a bracket that allows the installation in Low Profile slots - this makes Prodigy HD2 perfect for media center and home theater solutions where small PC cases are used.


The included driver software is providing perfect compatibility (ASIO, GSIF, WDM) under all current Windows versions including Windows Vista 32-bit & 64-bit, offering high performance and low latency operation. DirectWIRE 3.0 support in the driver allows you to virtually patch your digital audio sources internally between different software applications running at the same time.





*Features*
PCI audio interface based on VIA VT1721 (Envy24HT-S)
PCI card supplied with standard and low profile metal bracket
24 bit / 192kHz playback (analog & digital)
24 bit / 96kHz recording
high quality AKM AK4396 120dB(a) S/N ratio DA converter for extremly high quality 2 channel audio playback via RCA output connectors (5Hz - 40kHz frequency response)
triple OpAmp design for audio output with three high quality Fairchild NE5532 OpAmps on separate sockets (can be exchanged for tuning & customization)
headphone output with 1/8" connector routed via JRC4580 dual OpAmp
analog line input with 1/8" connector via AKM AK5353/7 102dB(a) S/N ratio AD converter (20Hz - 40kHz frequency response)
optical S/PDIF digital output following IEC-958C standard, can be used for stereo audio playback (PCM) and multichannel streams from such sources (AC-3 or DTS data)
EWDM driver based on ESI technology for all current Windows Versions

---------------
*Computer (desktop, home)*

- Cyberpower

- *CPU:* Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.67 GHz

- *Audio:* Creative SB X-Fi Extreme Fatal1Ty (not working ??? -- having intermittent problems with output. Unclear of problem exactly)

- *Video:* ATI Radeon HD 4870

- *Monitor:* Del 2408WFP

- *Memory:* 6 GB

- *OS:* Windows Vista Ultimate - 64 - SP1


Use:

1) headphone output to computer monitor speakers

2) RCA output to Russound house sound amps


-------------------------------------------------


I'm now thinking about the Squeezebox...


- Squeezebox Duet or

- Squeezebox Touch 

--- other Touch links -- Slashgear , Gizmodo , AVForums 

 


DABDig (specs and more pics):

Page includes FCC report and specs:

4.3 LCD panel with capacitive touch screen

High quality analog and headphone outputs (24bit/96k)

Optical and coax S/PDIF outputs

802.11g wireless

64MB SDRAM & 64MB NAND flash

SD card slot & USB host connector

Internal speech-grade microphone and speaker - sound effects and preview

IR sensor for remote control

Ambient light sensor for dimming screen at night

IR proximity sensor for detecting user approaching

Digital temperature sensor for home automation

 

 
Audiocircle (specs and pics)


Technical Specifications


o Audio formats:

-MP3, FLAC, WAV, AIFF, WMA, Ogg Vorbis, AAC, Apple Lossless

-WMA Lossless, APE, MPC and WavPack supported through transcoding

-Some formats may require additional software installation

o Internet radio

-Support for MP3, Ogg Vorbis, and WMA formatted Internet Radio streams

o Wireless interface

-True 802.11g wireless networking

-Support for 802.11b and 802.11g routers and access points

-One-touch setup (with compatible WPS-supporting routers)

-Supports WPA Personal, WPA-2AES, and 64/128-bit WEP encryption

o Ethernet interface

-Connects to any 100 Mbps or 10 Mbps network (with Auto MDX)

o General:

-USB host connector for accessing music and photos via USB drive or USB key

-SD card slot for music and photos

-Supports sampling rates up to 24 bit / 96 kHz

-Stereo analog (RCA), headphone jack, digital optical, and digital coax output

-4.3-inch 24-bit color LCD with capacitive touch screen

-Ambient light sensor to adjust display brightness according to environment

-Infrared proximity sensor to detect presence











Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

 Audiotrak - Prodigy HD2 soundcard installed and back to both desktop monitor audio and Russound whole house audio.
Nice!

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*TCA WAF-1 vs. av123 ELT525M Mini-monitor Comparison*

*TCA Ordering:* TCA efficient, fast response and delivery
*TCA Packaging:* WAF-1 was well packed, double boxed.
*Exterior:* I like 525 veneer and corners better.
525 more narrow, but both are nice.
One of my WAF-1 grills came off. TCA replacing.

*Caveats:*
- suboptimal setup in office - but how I am really using my system
- no A/B switch
- not SPL or voltage matched and unblended
- known biases - I really liked my 525M's before this. I like the TCA company.
- Early comparison and I'm not a "real" audio reviewer

*Sound:*
- Immediately noticed that the WAF-1 slightly louder than 525M (likely due to sensitivity difference 83 vs. 86 dB) - adjusted by ear to compare
- WAF-1 more neutral, and clear/articulate
- WAF-1 more forward

*Conclusions:*
- either WAF-1 or 525M are great bookshelf/office speakers
- the 525M may be more forgiving of bad sources (warm/softer)
- the WAF-1 in comparison is more clear/articulate/forward
- the 525M is lower sensitivity
- aesthetic styles are different

*Other comments:*
- a front ported system might be easier to integrate in some bookshelf type settings
(however, craigsub noted that plugging the rear port results in a FR cutoff around 75 Hz, which is okay if integrated with a sub -- link )



*iPhone Pics....*
(iPhone doesn't capture how good the speakers look)

*TCA WAF-1 packing*











*TCA WAF-1 (rosewood) and* *av123 ELT525M* *(cherry) mini-monitors in office w/ old Denon AVR and Emotiva UPA-2*











Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

My APC AV H10 surge protection arrived.

$79 + S/H from Circuit City online.

Nice.









Old Denon AVR removed for tinkering or recycling.


(iPhone pics)


----------



## Mike_WI

Updated Oppo BDP-83 beta FW.

Awaiting a chance to do the new FW production update to Lumagen (allowing PIP).


Also, updated some posts with pictures to embed them.

Cleaned up post #1 and added an index -- I got the idea from someone's HT thread and I'll credit him when I remember whom.











Mike


PS - Wife got home from surgery today, so just chillin' out at home.


----------



## Mike_WI

Empiric rationale for using 4:2:2 for Oppo BDP-83 posted in Oppo thread:

*Link* 


Oppo BDP-83 - 4:2:2 better than RGB better than 4:4:4


From that post (minus pics):

"I have compared the performance of the different color spaces available in HDMI using the Spears and Munsil Zone Plate and Multiburst tests : RGB video levels, YCbCr 4:2:2 and YCbCr 4:4:4.

The Oppo BDP-83, firmware 905, is connected in an Eizo HD2442W monitor through HDMI (1)

*The differences are small. I don't know if this could have any visible effect in a movie. So it's mostly an academic exercise.*

*YCbCr 4:2:2 performs best, followed by RGB, followed by YCbCr 4:4:4, which darkens the most the edges of the pattern.*

I've taken some pictures of the screen (2). The pictures are intentionnally blurred from the lens in order to avoid extra moire and bandwidth issues in the camera."




Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*Blu Ray/SACD/DVD-A:* Oppo BDP-83 with RS-232 modification

-- BDP-83 Settings:

----- Default = Link 

----- My settings: 4:2:2 (rationale: craigr post link & empiric data ), Source Direct, Deep color: Off (Dithered, w/ FW 38-0905 - why dither links - #1, #2), DVD 24p conversion off, CEC off
-- BDP-83 FW :
----- Main Version: BDP83-38-0905
----- Loader Version: BE2600
----- Sub Version: MCU83-24-0630

-----------------------------------------------------------

From Pio2001:


*Link #1* 


*Link #2* 



Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200

Mike. It may just be me but your recent iPhone pics don't seem to display.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/17175892
> 
> 
> Mike. It may just be me but your recent iPhone pics don't seem to display.



Thanks.

I think it is fixed.

I dropped off the old Denon AVR at Best Buy for recycling.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

New FW update for Lumagen RadianceXE is cool...

*Link* 


The PIP mode does moves the PIP window around the screen.

The default is a 3x3 grid:

*0/1 2 3*
*4 5 6*
*7 8 9*


That is, Mode 0 (or 1) in left upper quadrant (LUQ), 2 in upper center, 3 in RUQ, 4 on left center, 5 in center, 6 right center, 7 LLQ, 8 lower center, 9 RLQ.


As far as I can see you can't move the position "on the fly" or change size or transparency without going into the menu.


In *Menu -> Other -> Pip Setup*

you can change/select:


- Mode#

- X

- Y

- Size

- Density


X, Y change position

Size goes from 10-95%

Density - 10-100% - changes the transparency



Very cool.










*WISH LIST:*

- PIP SWAP function

- analog input support (not just HDMI)

- "on the fly changes" - eg -- arrow keys to move the PIP around the screen and/or change size as well.

- 50% split screen



Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17175972
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I think it is fixed.
> 
> I dropped off the old Denon AVR at Best Buy for recycling.
> 
> 
> Mike



Post 313 yes, 312 no. Only pointing it out because I like pictures and your thread is so well organized I hate to see errors.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/17177294
> 
> 
> Post 313 yes, 312 no. Only pointing it out because I like pictures and your thread is so well organized I hate to see errors.



Rats!

















...and thanks (again).










I added files, embedded and closed and re-opened and they are there for me.

Work now?


Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17178042
> 
> 
> Rats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and thanks (again).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added files, embedded and closed and re-opened and they are there for me.
> 
> Work now?
> 
> 
> Mike



Yes, perfect. I have an old pair of AR's in my study. Buried with books on the shelf. They play with the house music server but have thought at times it might be nice to have an alternative so wanted to see yours. I need to clean up first but I love the pics.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/17184363
> 
> 
> Yes, perfect. I have an old pair of AR's in my study. Buried with books on the shelf. They play with the house music server but have thought at times it might be nice to have an alternative so wanted to see yours. I need to clean up first but I love the pics.



I'm a good AV enabler.


















Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Here's a DAC a friend pointed out to me:

*AMB Laboratories γ2 Compact High Performance DAC*
http://www.amb.org/audio/gamma2/ 


DIY - ~$70 ( link )

*Basic feature set*
Designed for the Box Enclosures B2-080 series extruded aluminum case, available in various colors.
24-bit 192KHz top-of-the-line Wolfson WM8741, WM8742 or WM8740 DAC chips.
Texas Instruments/Burr-Brown SRC4192 or Analog Devices AD1896 ASRC.
Ultra-low jitter onboard CMOS oscillator for I²S master clock.
The upsampling process eliminates jitter, and optimizes the DAC chip's digital filter performance.
ASRC chip and oscillator may be omitted and bypassed with jumpers.
Plugs into γ1 for USB and S/PDIF (coax and optical) inputs and power. γ1's onboard WM8501 DAC is retained for two DACs sharing one enclosure.
Unbalanced-to-balanced converter, analog 100KHz low-pass filter, output buffer based on the Texas Instruments/Burr-Brown OPA2365 or Analog Devices AD8656 CMOS rail-to-rail dual opamp.
Analog line outputs (RCA jacks _and_ 3.5mm stereo mini jack), with high output current and low output impedance.
Onboard power supply voltage regulation (separate LDO voltage regulators for the digital and analog sections), with extensive use of ferrite beads for noise rejection.
Through-hole resistors, capacitors, ferrites and other parts to reduce build difficulty. The only SMD parts are the various ICs and voltage regulators.
In default configuration, all parts (including jacks) are PCB-mounted. No internal wiring necessary.
The printed circuit board has three copper layers, two of which contain largely contiguous, low-impedance ground planes which are tightly-coupled with a matrix of vias. This minimizes current loops. Traces are carefully routed to assure maximum signal integrity and minimum jitter.


----------



## Mike_WI

I was thinking about getting a *Logitech Harmony 900 remote*.

Link 












Not for my main HT room (which will likely get an AMX or Crestron or ???), but for my family room.


*Family Room*
*TV:* Mits WD52628 DLP
*Cable box:* Samsung SMT-H3090 (on 4/11/09 replaced a SA8300HD)
*DVR Expander:* WD 500GB MyDVR Expander via eSATA
*BR:* Samsung BD-P2550
*DVD:* Oppo DV-980H
*CD changer:* Sony CDP-C350Z
*Tape:* Onkyo TA-W450
*Surge:* Brick Wall PW2RAUD2 & APC AV H10 (Silver)
*House Amps (2):* Russound CAM6.6 & 6.6T amps, speakers

-- amp cooler - link 
*House speakers:* Russound in wall/ceiling and outdoor speakers



It also would need to control 3 IR based motorized (Hunter Douglas

UXURC4U remote) window shades.

Maybe a *Squeezbox Duet* in the future as well.

*Any other competing products that I should consider for this application?*


The RF part would be useful as I have the gear behind a wood door cabinet.

I currently either open the doors (or theoretically) use a Russound universal remote with IR blasters.



Thanks


Mike


PS - I was thinking about buying from







Amazon - $356 now.


*EDIT:*

The Hunter Douglas UXURC4U remote looks like it isn't in the database, but can be learned.
Official Logitech Harmony 900 Thread 


New thread for above post in Remote subforum - *link*


----------



## Mike_WI

Screenshot.

My son's head is in the shot for size perspective....











Looks like a line of white in center bottom.

Will need to look at that a little.


----------



## Mike_WI

Pics of family room setup...

*Family Room*
*TV:* Mits WD52628 DLP
*Cable box:* Samsung SMT-H3090 (on 4/11/09 replaced a SA8300HD)
*DVR Expander:* WD 500GB MyDVR Expander via eSATA
*BR:* Samsung BD-P2550
*DVD:* Oppo DV-980H
*CD changer:* Sony CDP-C350Z
*Tape:* Onkyo TA-W450
*Surge:* Brick Wall PW2RAUD2 & APC AV H10 (Silver)
*House Amps (2):* Russound CAM6.6 & 6.6T amps, speakers

-- amp cooler - link 
*House speakers:* Russound in wall/ceiling and outdoor speakers


----------



## Happytobehere200

Mike. As always, very good looking. BTW, where is the amp cooler in the picture. I'd like to get a sense of it's relative size. How is the sound level of the device and does it use a Wall Wart for power?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/17265089
> 
> 
> Mike. As always, very good looking. BTW, where is the amp cooler in the picture. I'd like to get a sense of it's relative size. How is the sound level of the device and does it use a Wall Wart for power?



Thanks.


I don't have a pic, but here is the link with specs...
link 

 


Let me know if you need a picture from my setup.


Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200

Yes, I would love to see a pic in your installation to get a sense of the relative size aned how you've located it, if you don't mind. How quiet it is?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/17267286
> 
> 
> Yes, I would love to see a pic in your installation to get a sense of the relative size aned how you've located it, if you don't mind. How quiet it is?



Will do.


I have a fan in the top of the cabinet (both sides -- will try to get pics) and that.

All together, you CAN hear the fan noise.

The other fans have voltage switches, so you can adjust the speed/noise.

I bought a heat measuring laser gun (Raytek, MiniTemp MT6 -- will search for that *link* - I think it is in the DIY forum), so will play around with various devices on/off and fan speed settings.


More later...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/17267286
> 
> 
> Yes, I would love to see a pic in your installation to get a sense of the relative size aned how you've located it, if you don't mind. How quiet it is?



HTBH200 -


The cooler has a wall wart with adjustable voltage.

Based on your questions/posts I decreased the voltage to decrease the fan noise.


I had an Emotiva UPA-2 amp located above the Russound amps which increased the heat and decreased the air space/circulation in the cabinet. Without it there (now in office), the cabinet is cooler.


Here is a blurry pic (early morning photo while my son was watching Animal Planet...sorry







)....













Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200

Perfect. Thanks. It's a lot smaller than I thought it was. Glad you took the picture.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/17273070
> 
> 
> Perfect. Thanks. It's a lot smaller than I thought it was. Glad you took the picture.



You're welcome.

Let me know what you pick up (if anything).

May stop at BB to look at Harmony 900 today.


I stumbled upon this website today and found some interesting pics...
http://www.fox6now.com/marketplace/a...5.photogallery 


#55 - I poke badgers with spoons










Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200

Too Funny Mike...


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17030593
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Just saw this thread on a planned Emotiva DAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> Addendums:
> 
> - estimated cost - $300 - link
> 
> - 1 RU high



Per Dann G. @ Emotiva:
*LINK* 

"We are hoping to have it by the end of the year, but that is not a promise."


So, I think I'll see what they offer before purchasing a DAC.

Very cool.










Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Tony/SOWK told me I need to:

1) improve light control in my room (will work on), and

2) post completed HT pics on post #1 so people can see that latest update without scrolling through everything.


Good points...










So here are some pics of basement rooms with gear and HT from different angles...


Mike

*Basement (sparse)*










*Basement (Bar with Toshiba Regza 42" LCD...and refreshments...)*










*Basement - HT doors (double doors. One can lock in place in ceiling)*

- you can see acoustical treatment on ceiling, walls, and soffits











*Basement - Gym (Toshiba Regza 42" LCD, Sam 1500, Oppo 980, WD DVR extender, APC H15, cable box, wireless headphones)*


----------



## Mike_WI

*Home theater pictures...*


*HT - from center/rack area behind structural pole*

- bottom of ISCOIIIL & CineSlide visible










*HT - angle shot*

- bass traps in corners

- SVS sub on left front










*HT - from center front*

- rear av123 speakers visible

- Rives designed, local carpenter (JR) built bookshelves for storage and diffraction. Child-proof locks in bottom are key!

- ISCOIIIL/CineSlide in "off" position in front of JVC RS20 projector










*HT - R speaker and look at false/partial wall (electrical box behind)*

- old tape from 2.35:1 screen calculations visible

- bass trap (black) in corner

- Carada 2.40:1 screen










*HT - angle 2 shot*

- av123 side speakers visible

- acoustical treatment on walls, soffits, and corner bass traps visible











Pics on "basic" setting and not optimized to highlight screen (just non-HD football game and commercials on anyway)...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

HT shot -- behind front/partial wall


----------



## Mike_WI

I'm thinking about Audyssey MultEQ Pro kit.

- PC software

- pro mic


Better resolution (32 measures vs. 8) and ability to "see" the results (before/after screens).

*Link* 













*Installer Program - gear* :









*What's included in the Installer Kit?*

The Installer Kit includes a calibrated preamplifier, calibrated microphone, microphone stand, MultEQ Pro Application CD, mini-XLR cables, mini-XLR-to-RCA adapter, USB cable, R232 cable, and a carrying bag to hold it all.


* General Installer FAQ *

FYI...

(I added red. Important things I am/was looking at for using a laptop that might change and knowing the probable "Pro" cost versus buying on my own with the possibility of unlimited tweaking repeats.)

*"How much should I charge for an Audyssey MultEQ Pro Calibration?*

There is no MSRP for an Audyssey MultEQ Pro® Calibration. Pricing is set by the installera survey of all Audyssey installers found that the average selling price for the calibration is $500. An installer can adjust this price up or down depending on the number of measurements, time spent on the job, and expertise using the software application."

*"Can I sell an Installer Kit to a customer? How much does it cost?*

An installer may sell an Audyssey installer kit to a customer so he may calibrate his own system. MSRP for the Audyssey Installer Kit is $550."

*"Can I install the MultEQ Pro® software application on more than one computer?*
Yes. The MultEQ Pro® software application may be installed on multiple computers."


"*Can I use the same license for multiple receivers?*
No. Each Audyssey Installer-Ready product requires a separate license.

*Do License Keys expire?*
Yes. Once you purchase a License Key it can be used any time in the next 30 days. If the installation happens after 30 days or if you wish to return to the customer for a re-calibration at a later time, you will have to re-generate a new key (at no cost). This is done by logging in on the Audyssey Installer website and clicking generate new key (under Purchase/Activate MultEQ Pro Licenses)."


*Audyssey Installer website:* http://www.audyssey.com/InstallerWeb/Home.aspx 



Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Ordered the Audyssey MultEQ Pro kit.









Now I need another RS232 port/link on the front of my rack for my Denon 5308CI.

Hmm, any other linkages I need there?
*Link* 










Mike


----------



## SOWK

Super duper Light control the room yet...










Audyssey MultEQ Pro kit looks great!!!


----------



## SOWK

If you want me to fully calibrate the RS20 for you with the equipment and properly adj for the correct video levels, let me know, But I would prefer you to have the room fully light controlled by the time I do that.


I know you will be amazed at the difference a fully light controlled room will do for you!


I'm almost 100% certain at this point that’s what’s stopping me from liking the RS20.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/17399231
> 
> 
> If you want me to fully calibrate the RS20 for you with the equipment and properly adj for the correct video levels, let me know, But I would prefer you to have the room fully light controlled by the time I do that.
> 
> 
> I know you will be amazed at the difference a fully light controlled room will do for you!
> 
> 
> I'm almost 100% certain at this point that's what's stopping me from liking the RS20.



Tony -


Thanks.

Improved "bat caving" is on my to do list.

With the kids in the room, there is almost always some light from somewhere.

We watched Snow White BR last night.

AR 4:3, so you could see differences in the "grey/black bars" on side from projector and from ambient light in room.


I just talked to Full Compass and I have another MA rack RS232 port for my Denon for the Audyssey Pro kit connection.


Giddyup.










Mike

To Do list (short):

- light control

- Audyssey Pro kit

- RS232 MA connection to Denon for Audyssey Pro

- Remote/automation

- clean up the popcorn under the chairs!


----------



## Mike_WI

Interesting...


From dwayland @ TCA:

(emphasis added by me)
*LINK* 


This is hot off the presses, and we dealers don't even have pricing as of yet.

Features:

1. Use *24bit/192KHz* high precision DAC chip

2. Use *asynchronous* sampling chip to raising frequency at 192KHz with lower jitter

3. High precision clock system, it has Reclock function and reduce error code efficiently

4. *USB input* connect to the PC and realize the hi-fi sound through PC

5. Digital input plus pulse transformer as a good separation

6. Analog balance output

7. Headphone amplifier monitor

Specifications:

1. Dynamic range: (24bit) > 120dB

2. Signal noise rate: > 112dB(RCA); > 125dB(XLR)

3. THD+N: 
4. Output amplitude: 2VRMS

Main materials:

1. PCM2704 as USB sound card chip

2. PCM1792 24bit/192KHz DAC chip

3. SRC4192 upsamping chip

4. 3pcs OPA2134 op-amps

5. CS8416 digital receiver chip

6. R style transformer











__________________

 











*EDIT:*

Pricing:

MSRP - $630 - link from Onix dealer


----------



## Mike_WI

Any opinions on this DAC?

*TADAC - Tube Audio Design D/A Converter*
*Link* 



*TADAC Tube DAC Facts and Features:*
30-hours use to break in the tubes etc. - the sound smoothes out rapidly
Power: 120VAC only, rear on/off switch, plug-in cord
Dimensions: 9" x 7-3/8" x 6" tall
Weight: 6-Pounds
Designed to match the vintage industrial look of TAD tube amps
Select 12AU7 tubes are included. Tight contact gold ceramic sockets - install slowly to prevent bending a tube pin. Use 12AU7, 5814, 5963 tubes. Can leave on all the time without tube life worries. The unique Tube Audio Design analog tube circuit not only sounds out of this world, it is extremely easy on tubes. Perhaps a pair of U7's will last a lifetime in this circuit - time will tell.
Large potted toroidal power transformer (the black box on top)
Separate DC voltage regulators for all digital & audio circuits
Each Power Supply Electrolytic is Film Cap Bypassed
One Invisa-Caps in each tube audio circuit (same caps used in the TAD-150 Signature preamp)
Data input selector switch in back corner for Optical Toslink or Coaxial-RCA data
Gold RCA and true balanced gold XLR Outputs (both types on at same time)
Gold RCA Analog Aux inputs directly feed the volume control and tube circuit - the TADAC is a tube preamp too.
Analog Aux RCA Input impedance is 10k-Ohms
RCA Output impedance is 400-Ohms, XLR Output 75-Ohms
Tubes Light Up Blue when audio data is locked on the input
96k max input data speed, Crystal 8414 feeds a 192k 24-Bit Burr-Brown 1793 Advanced Segment Verification Jitter Free D/A chip - a combination that sounds best in this tube design.
Connect digital SPDIF (CD Player data) single RCA or Optical Toslink to the TADAC
Designed for PC digital audio. PC Windows & Mac computer USB to audio SPDIF data interface adapter needed (the $79 SPIFFY - Sold Here, use to connect your computer).
DishDVR optical output plugs directly into the TADAC for the best front 2-channel speaker sound. Free Sirus/XM radio in many Dish packages sounds amazing too.
Analog RCA Inputs for iPod Connections, or any analog line source: FM tuner, Phono Stage amplifier etc.
Tube/SS Headphone jack for amazing HF sound - does not automatically switch main back outputs off with HF plugged in to keep audio paths short and pure. Designed for regular light load headphones.

Phase Switches: Useful to determine if a recording is properly phased - singing towards you-in phase, away from you-out of phase. Tip: Bass usually sounds stronger in phase, some recordings are phase balanced - in or out sounds about the same - older recordings tend to reveal phase changes more distinctly - some actually recorded out of phase, a sound board oops. Normal phase is with both switches down. Try one switch in phase, one switch out to create 1950's Orthophonic out of this world stereo sound. The exclusive cutting edge TAD 12AU7 tube analog circuit creates an analog LP 2nd order harmonic revealing sound other D/A converters can not touch. Vocals are clear and rich with detail - words are easy to understand, guitar chords have complexity you never imagined possible, Piano chords have harmonic richness with percussive initial key strikes. Cymbals shimmer with micro-dynamic life. A very FRONT ROW presentation separates the TADAC from others you may have tried. Other D/A converters and CD players smother the recorded harmonics with extensive filter networks to make squeaky clean paper specs. The TADAC has a new generation Burr Brown 192k jitter free high resolution digital chip so pure and analog smooth I'm able to use a unique directly coupled tube audio circuit without filtering to extract recorded 2nd order structures without a hint of digital harshness. At first you might think the TADAC is too detailed, especially new out of the box (needs 30-hours of play time to break in), you might be used to a more harmonically subdued sound. After a few days listening you will realize the TADAC plays like you are with the musicians instead listening from afar.

It looks like it is based in Wheaton, IL!

Close by.

On the sale page - $1499 on sale for $999.

SPIFFY adapter $79 on sale for $44.


Mike

**EDIT*:*
*User Reviews* (@ AudioReview)

*Summary:*

This 2007 TADAC from Paul Grzybek is his latest invention. Paul develops the circuitry, has an Asian facility manufacture about half the unit, and he finishes each unit on his workbench in his Chicago-area shop. He also offers his designed and hand finished 60 watt tube amps, 100 watt mono-block tube amps, speakers & subs, all described as "stupid-good for the price" in other reviews.


I've got about 15 hours on my TADAC. It sounded great out of the box. The break in is making the difference of allowing the sound stage to come through. The sound stage is getting deeper and wider as the unit gets more hours. Paul recommends a 30 hour break in.


What does Paul Grzybek's hybrid solid state/tube digital/analog converter do? It de-mud-ifies the music. The music is cleaner, clearer, more musical. Single minor instruments like a drummer's wood block sound clear just like a live performance. Diane Shuur's a capella singing in the beginning of one song sounds like I'm in a music hall in the first row with Miss Shuur singing to me. Pinetop Perkin's blues piano is clear and clean and blue. Tommy Castro's driving blues/soul/rock guitar playing is right there. Andras Shiff's playing of the Goldberg Variations has each 32nd note and trill clear and distinct, and when he holds a bass note, I can hear the string's vibrations, not just the sound of the note. When an orchestra's finale ends, I can hear the reverberations in the concert hall. Listing with the TADAC makes me feel like I'm in the concert hall or recording studio hearing all the music the recording engineer put on the disc, and hearing parts of the music that were always there but I never heard before.


I like it. It's the best thing I've done for my music system. It does nothing TO the music...adds nothing and subtracts nothing...what could be better? (And there is no perfect component at any price--they all make some changes to the music, but the less the better.) I also have Paul's TAD-60 tube amplifier. Highly recommended.

*Strengths:*

Makes the music reproduction the closest to what the recording engineer put on the disc. Very, very close to being in the recording studio or live venue listening to the music.


Connects to any digital signal with a coax or optical digital port...CD, satellite radio tuner, Sangean HDT-1X HD/AM/FM Radio Component Tuner, PC USB data converter, or home theater DVD.

*Weaknesses:*

None found


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/17399231
> 
> 
> If you want me to fully calibrate the RS20 for you with the equipment and properly adj for the correct video levels, let me know, But I would prefer you to have the room fully light controlled by the time I do that.
> 
> 
> I know you will be amazed at the difference a fully light controlled room will do for you!
> 
> 
> I'm almost 100% certain at this point that's what's stopping me from liking the RS20.



Maybe I'm missing something here but I "Know" Mike's RS20 has already been professionally calibrated since I was there when it was getting done and I believe so were you if I'm not mistaking. Also seems like you were giving me crap back then when I said that I didn't think the RS20 was a bad looking machine so what's with the turn of opinions? Jeez I go away for a little while and the whole world gets turned upside down







.


Oh by the way Mike it was good seeing you this weekend and Dave G. here in Madison did a great job with some touchup calibration on the Marantz 15s1, he will come back at some point and do greyscale.


----------



## SOWK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/17419724
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here but I "Know" Mike's RS20 has already been professionally calibrated since I was there when it was getting done and I believe so were you if I'm not mistaking. Also seems like you were giving me crap back then when I said that I didn't think the RS20 was a bad looking machine so what's with the turn of opinions? Jeez I go away for a little while and the whole world gets turned upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Oh by the way Mike it was good seeing you this weekend and Dave G. here in Madison did a great job with some touchup calibration on the Marantz 15s1, he will come back at some point and do greyscale.



I still don't like the look of Mike's RS20 currently... That hasn’t changed, but I think it has come down to lighting in the room, topped off with crushed whites and black levels. I can also see shadow puppets on his screen with the projector off...







But he did have the equipment door off.


He's working on light control now. I had calibrated an RS10 in a 100% light controlled room and felt that was much better then my viewing of the RS20 in Mike's HT currently.


But I know I will like the RS20 a lot more once Mike light controls the room 110%







(Including black electrical tape over the plug in wall surge protectors.) lol.


I was not there for the calibration or Craig would not have left it that way...







(Crushed Whites/Blacks)


Also Front Projectors need calibration every 300+ hours or so to keep their settings, the bulbs drift, and sometimes they can drift a lot. On the Marantz VP-11S2 from 100 hours on the bulb to 150 hours red drifted 5%.


How do you like your the Marantz VP-15S1 vs the Marantz VP-11S2 or Planar?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17393751
> 
> 
> Ordered the Audyssey MultEQ Pro kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need another RS232 port/link on the front of my rack for my Denon 5308CI.
> 
> Hmm, any other linkages I need there?
> *Link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Back from trip last night.

Pro kit and Full Compass RS232 port/link for rack sitting on desk.

Now, when to install and utilize?

Usually the weekend, but I have a Badger game on Sat and relatives over for Vikings/Packers watching on Sun.


Mike


----------



## SOWK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17435498
> 
> 
> Back from trip last night.
> 
> Pro kit and Full Compass RS232 port/link for rack sitting on desk.
> 
> Now, when to install and utilize?
> 
> Usually the weekend, but I have a Badger game on Sat and relatives over for Vikings/Packers watching on Sun.
> 
> 
> Mike



Just don't sleep Mike...







6 am on Saturday!


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/17435483
> 
> 
> I still don't like the look of Mike's RS20 currently... That hasn’t changed, but I think it has come down to lighting in the room, topped off with crushed whites and black levels. I can also see shadow puppets on his screen with the projector off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he did have the equipment door off.
> 
> 
> He's working on light control now. I had calibrated an RS10 in a 100% light controlled room and felt that was much better then my viewing of the RS20 in Mike's HT currently.
> 
> 
> But I know I will like the RS20 a lot more once Mike light controls the room 110%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Including black electrical tape over the plug in wall surge protectors.) lol.
> 
> 
> I was not there for the calibration or Craig would not have left it that way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Crushed Whites/Blacks)
> 
> 
> Also Front Projectors need calibration every 300+ hours or so to keep their settings, the bulbs drift, and sometimes they can drift a lot. On the Marantz VP-11S2 from 100 hours on the bulb to 150 hours red drifted 5%.
> 
> 
> How do you like your the Marantz VP-15S1 vs the Marantz VP-11S2 or Planar?




I will leave the debate as to whether or not Craig did his job or not between you and him , I can't answer that question because admittedly I am NOT a certified calibrator by any means but it looked good to me when I was there. As for the Marantz over the planar, I am very happy to be back with Marantz, I thought I communicated this to you a while back but maybe Im mistaken. The overall clarity and lens quality is noticeably better with the 15S1 over the Planar, The brightness in the planar is nice but the iris in my opinion still has issues which led me to turn it off. I was fortunate to be able to find a demo 15S1 (160 hrs) that a dealer was selling and I was able to buy it for $4200 shipped to my door with the 3 year warranty. This is the long throw lens option which makes the lens even more expensive. I will be holding onto this for a while. We just bought a new car so for now projector upgrading is on hold but very nice to be back with Marantz.


----------



## SOWK

I knew about the marantz vs planar thoughts, didn't know you turned off the iris on the planar though. But what are your feelings about the 15S1 vs the 11S2?


Craig did do his Job and very well too. He just didn't play with the settings in the JVC that allow BTB and WTW to be displayed. Thats all.


But its little tweaks like this that allow video displays to be at their maximum. Not just good from a technical standpoint.


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/17435706
> 
> 
> I knew about the marantz vs planar thoughts, didn't know you turned off the iris on the planar though. But what are your feelings about the 15S1 vs the 11S2?
> 
> 
> Craig did do his Job. He just didn't play with the settings in the JVC that allow BTB and WTW to be displayed. Thats all.



I think the two are pretty comprable, with that said im sure the 11S2 has tricks up its sleeve that the 15s1 doesnt but with the cost difference it should. Ansi on both units are around the 1000 mark with the coatings that come standard with the long throw lens option and recently with the standard throw lens as I had with my 11S2. I would say that they are hard to tell without having them side by side playing the same material.


----------



## Mike_WI

Wayne -


Do you know the Lumagen RadianceXE setting that makes the side black bars "blacker" for 4:3 material (eg Snow White BR) that you mentioned.


I didn't notice it in a quick perusal of the XE manual tonight.


Opened up the Audyssey Pro kit, realized I needed to order some RS232 cables (Monoprice) before doing my MA rack workaround (funlvr1965-style







).

Registered on installer site.

Looks a good deal more complicated then just using the AVR.

Will likely get to next week.


More later...


Mike


**EDIT**

Answer from AVS Lumagen Radiance forum:
LINK 

*Graybar Intensity

NOTE:

Consult a home theater specialist for assistance setting the graybar intensity.

*Some degree of burn-in will occur on any susceptible display, but this command can help minimize it by allowing the intensity of the graybars to be adjusted.


The command format is:
*MENU => Output => Configs => [Config] => Other => Graybar => (Sides, Top/bottom)*


----------



## funlvr1965




Mike_WI said:


> Wayne -
> 
> 
> Do you know the Lumagen RadianceXE setting that makes the side black bars "blacker" for 4:3 material (eg Snow White BR) that you mentioned.
> 
> 
> I didn't notice it in a quick perusal of the XE manual tonight.
> 
> 
> Opened up the Audyssey Pro kit, realized I needed to order some RS232 cables (Monoprice) before doing my MA rack workaround (funlvr1965-style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Registered on installer site.
> 
> Looks a good deal more complicated then just using the AVR.
> 
> Will likely get to next week.
> 
> 
> More later...
> 
> 
> Sorry Mike all my lumagen work is done by Dave G. send him a pm he hangs over on the video processor site in the Lumagen threads. Yea the pro kit can be a handful thats why the installers get trained to work with it, good luck with it I'm sure you will keep us posted


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17435498
> 
> 
> Back from trip last night.
> 
> Usually the weekend, but I have a Badger game on Sat and relatives over for Vikings/Packers watching on Sun.
> 
> Mike



Mike.


Off topic but how are you feeling about the Favre return? I sold my tickets for the game 4 days before he annouced his return, although I'm not sure I would have gone anyway, but for me personally, I'd like to see him throw a ball at Ted Thompson's booth.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/17439474
> 
> 
> Mike.
> 
> 
> Off topic but how are you feeling about the Favre return? I sold my tickets for the game 4 days before he annouced his return, although I'm not sure I would have gone anyway, but for me personally, I'd like to see him throw a ball at Ted Thompson's booth.



Ha!










I'm actually not that huge of a sports fan (despite getting excited for Camp Randall Badger game on Sat), but I would actually put Favre in the category of popular media/personalities.


I'm originally from MN and my brother and cousin (Minnesotans living in Madison, WI) are coming over Sun to watch the game.

Even for a relatively care free watcher (me), the added emotion around the game adds some fun. My relatives are much more sports addicted/interested.

















I bet you could have gotten more for your ticket now then when you sold them!











Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17441955
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually not that huge of a sports fan (despite getting excited for Camp Randall Badger game on Sat), but I would actually put Favre in the category of popular media/personalities.
> 
> 
> I'm originally from MN and my brother and cousin (Minnesotans living in Madison, WI) are coming over Sun to watch the game.
> 
> Even for a relatively care free watcher (me), the added emotion around the game adds some fun. My relatives are much more sports addicted/interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could have gotten more for your ticket now then when you sold them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



I could have probably paid for 2 seasons worth of tickets..... I've been to a lot of special Packer games, just not sure if I was there if I'd feel as good about it so better to stay home..... I've got 60"s of Sony to watch it on in the family room portion of my basement and a lot to drink while I do plus no 5 hour drive home so that's what I'll be doing on Sunday....


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/17444241
> 
> 
> I could have probably paid for 2 seasons worth of tickets..... I've been to a lot of special Packer games, just not sure if I was there if I'd feel as good about it so better to stay home..... I've got 60"s of Sony to watch it on in the family room portion of my basement and a lot to drink while I do plus no 5 hour drive home so that's what I'll be doing on Sunday....



Sounds like a plan!










You might find this Vikings blog amusing:
Eaten Purple People (Tim Olson blog at Star Tribune) 


Post #1 is funny:
Welcome to Eaten Purple People (9-8-09)


Post #2 is especially pertinent to Sunday...
*Eaten Purple People - Today's Rant* (9-10-09)


From that post (read the whole thing to get the full flavor...):


So to recap - here is my advice on how to pre-screen your colleagues in what should be an awesome but emotionally confused season:
*(a)* Purple non-Favre = One of Us.
*(b)* Purple Favre = at least it's the right color, but for now I don't trust you and I probably won't like you.
*(c)* Green Favre = sorry your childhood hero plays for us now - here's $5 towards your new team attire
*(d)* Green non-Favre = get out of our stadium - enjoy the return of Lynn Dickey's number as your quarterback. It's tricky, but remember I-94 goes two ways. You want to go east.


---------------------------------------


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I installed another RS232 front port (to Denon 5308CI AVR) in the the Middle Atlantic MA UNI-1C plate.



















Now ready to play with the Audyssey Pro Kit (when I have time).










New *Lumagen FW* update available now too with lots of updates (for the previous RS232 port...):

LINK 



*Production 102509-*
Added PiP for analog inputs with the limitation that if the main window is an analog source then the PiP can either be the same analog source or an HDMI source. If the main window is an HDMI source then the PiP can be any source.
Added a new "Memory Usage" option in the menu under Other:Memory Usage. Previously when you select a memory (A-D) you are using it across all inputs, .ie if you're on input 1A, change to input 2 and press 'MemB' and change to input 1, you'll be using 1B. We've called this the 'common' memory usage mode since the memory in use is common across all inputs. Now you can set the memory usage to be per-input, so if you're on input 1A and change to input 2 then press 'MemB' and change back to input 1, you'll go back to 1A---it remembers the memory you're on for each input. Either mode can be used and it depends on what you use the memories for as to which you might prefer. For example, if you're using memA for settings adjusted to daytime ambient settings and memB for nighttime then you'll probably want to stick with the default 'common' mode.
Added aspect and memory control for the PiP window. Now pressing the aspect or memA-D buttons after PiP select or mode have been pressed sets the aspect or memory for the PiP window--note that if you're not using the new per-input memory usage setting then changing the PiP memory also changes the main windows memory. Auto-aspect also works for the PiP now. Note that for the PiP window the 'Letterbox' aspect, which is defined to be an aspect greater than 4:3 within a 4:3 aspect, is just treated as 4:3 (so you'll see bars on top and bottom) and similarly the '2.35' aspect, which is defined to be 2.35 inside a 16:9 aspect, is just treated as 16:9 (so again top/bottom bars are visible).
Added a label to the PiP window that displays it's input name for a few seconds when the PiP is accessed with PiP remote buttons like PiP select, mode, etc..
Added a power on input selection option to the menu under Other:OnOff Setup:Input Select. With this you can control which input the unit powers up on after either power is removed or after standby.
Added a small reminder in the menu when settings have been changed to help remember if you should 'Save' before powering down.
Several bugfixes and some minor additional menu enhancements.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*Audyssey Pro kit EQ Calibration*

Try #1 - 11-06-09

Try #2 - 11-08-09 w/80Hz crossovers (no measurement changes)

(I'll add more detail later...)



For full information see *post #1* in my HT Thread

*Fixed Features*
*Room:*

-- Dedicated HT room - designed by Rives Audio (Level 1+) with some modficiations (eg front partial wall added after design)
–- Room dimensions - 22' 4" x 17' 6" x 7'7” height (ceiling diffusers hang down 3”)
*AVR:* Denon 5308CI
*Front:* Rocket RS1000Sig
*Center:* Rocket RSC200Sig "Bigfoot"
*Sides:* Rocket RSS300
*Back:* Rocket RS250MkII

*Variables:*
*Audyssey version:* v3.2.628.465
*Measures:* 8 (at each seat) -- back extreme L/R seats are off axis from L/R tweeters!
*RS1000Sig*
*-- toe in:* aimed at center
*-- woofers aimed (in or out):* in

-- *woofers gain:* approx 40% max (left), 60% max (right) -- hmm, no reason that should be assymetric!
*-- woofers phase:* 12 o'clock (on L & R) - next time will change to 0
*-- woofers frequency (crossover/cutoff):* midway -- so 150-30 = 120/2 = 60 + 30 base position = ~90 Hz cuttoff - change to 80 next time
*RSC200Sig Center:* tilted up toward ear height
*Sub position:* front left corner
*Target Sound Options:*
*-- Mid range compensation (MRC):* off
*-- High frequency roll off:* #1
*Mic:* ~1.5 ft from back of leather chair
*Measure #1:* front, mid (right)
*Chairs:*

-- Front - measured as fully reclined

-- Back - measured not reclined



Mike


*ADDENDUM:*

Audyssey Thread troubleshooting - link 

*I'm sure I'll be making a few changes*:

- no cell phone/blackberyy in room (may interfere)

- quiet as possible background noise

- mic away from seat

- 2 height positions at each seat (?)

- less "wide" at rear seating postion based on L/R toe in

- L/R to "small" or 40/60/80 Hz crossover [did on 11-08-09]

- more measurements
- decrease "vol/gain" on sub -- given -12 dB gain via Audyssey measurement (correct?)
- RS1K woofers: increase gain ~10-20% to left and right woofers in RS1KSig (and be symmetric in gain) [noted 11-08-09], phase = 0, Freq to ~80 (10 o'clock position)

- etc.



Audyssey Question *(* *link* *):*


I was considering getting two subs in the future.

If my current Audyssey gain on sub is -12 and the on sub vol/gain is only at 1/3-1/2 (I'll have to check to confirm).
*Then I should likely turn the gain down a little for measures, and ??? may not have that much improvement in getting additional subs (at least vis-a-vis gain)?*

* Auddysey graph *









 

Audyssey Customer Certificate 11-06-09.pdf 147.1689453125k . file

 

Audyssey Customer Certificate 11-08-09 - 80 Hz cuttoffs.pdf 147.494140625k . file


----------



## Mike_WI

I ordered the Emotiva *USP-1* pre-amp ($349) and *ERC-1* CD player ($319) today.

Apparently they are on the way already.

This will be matched with my Emotiva * UPA-2 * amp and * TCA WAF-1 * speakers.


Should be fun to play with in my office setup.

Great prices.


Mike


----------



## audioguy

I know this is not an Emotiva Thread but I am quite impressed with their stuff (and service). I recently replaced an Adcom and Bryston that were pulling duties driving my center and surrounds with the Emotiva 200wpc 3 channel amp. Looks rugged and sounds wonderful .... all for about $600.


I have Audyssey Pro as well. How did you get the graph with the before and after plots on it?


Great looking theater by the way. Very attractive. Rives Audio also did my room but I took the more "utilitarian" approach when it comes to appearance.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy* /forum/post/17577198
> 
> 
> I know this is not an Emotiva Thread but I am quite impressed with their stuff (and service). I recently replaced an Adcom and Bryston that were pulling duties driving my center and surrounds with the Emotiva 200wpc 3 channel amp. Looks rugged and sounds wonderful .... all for about $600.
> 
> 
> I have Audyssey Pro as well. How did you get the graph with the before and after plots on it?
> 
> 
> Great looking theater by the way. Very attractive. Rives Audio also did my room but I took the more "utilitarian" approach when it comes to appearance.



Thanks.


Do you have the Audyssey Pro kit?

You need to log in online (make an account) to use it and download the "certificates"/graphs.


Per Chris/Audyssey a new software version will include X and Y axis labels and measures in the future.


Mike


----------



## audioguy

I do have a log in to Audyssey but the Certificates I get show the before and after on separate graphs. Somehow you show them on the same graph. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## maxumized

Nice!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy* /forum/post/17577447
> 
> 
> I do have a log in to Audyssey but the Certificates I get show the before and after on separate graphs. Somehow you show them on the same graph. What am I doing wrong?



Which software are you using?

I'm using v3.2.

If you have v3.2 you should contact Audyssey tech support and/or post on the Audyssey thread to get the gurus to help.

Mike

PS - I'm doing some new measurements now...


----------



## Mike_WI

Audyssey Try #3 - *Date: 11-21-09*


*Fixed Features*
*Room:*
-- Dedicated HT room - designed by Rives Audio (Level 1+) with some modifications (eg front partial wall added after design)
- Room dimensions - 22' 4" x 17' 6" x 7'7 height (ceiling diffusers hang down 3)
*AVR:* Denon 5308CI
*Front:* Rocket RS1000Sig
*Center:* Rocket RSC200Sig "Bigfoot"
*Sides:* Rocket RSS300
*Back:* Rocket RS250MkII

*Variables:*
*Audyssey version:* v3.2.628.465
*Measures:* *12*
*RS1000Sig*
*-- toe in:* aimed at center
*-- woofers aimed (in or out):* in
-- *woofers gain:* ~ 2 oclock position [increased from last time --approx 40% max (left), 60% max (right)]
*-- woofers phase:* 0
*-- woofers frequency (crossover/cutoff):* Freq to ~80 (10 o'clock position)
*RSC200Sig Center:* tilted up toward ear height
*Sub position:* front left corner
*Target Sound Options:*
*-- Mid range compensation (MRC):* off
*-- High frequency roll off:* #1
*Mic:* ~1.5 ft from back of leather chair
*Measures*
*-- #1:* front, mid (right)
-- #2: front, mid (right) 3 ft in front of prior position
-- #3-8: remaining front seats & 3 ft in front
-- #9, 10 mid back seats (excluding most lateral back seats as off tweeter axis)
-- #11, 12 3 ft in front of first position
*Chairs:*
-- Front - measured as fully reclined
-- Back - measured as fully reclined

*Other comments:*
- no cell phones or Blackberry in room (may interfere)
- decreased subwoofer gain to = 10 oclock position -- given -12 dB gain via Audyssey measurement on 11-06 and 11-08-09 calculations
- mic away from seat
- less "wide" at rear seating position based on L/R toe in
- more measurements

*Next time:*
- different height measures
- include two lateral back seats as not extreme off axis (???)
- ??? change RS1000Sig woofer gain and/or crossover ???
- Consider playing with MRC and flat custom curve
- further decr sub gain

*Questions:*
*- why is subwoofer level flat but below 0*
*- what is source of sawtooth pattern from back surrounds (RS250MkIIs)?*

 

Audyssey Customer Certificate 11-06-09.pdf 147.1689453125k . file

 

Audyssey Customer Certificate 11-08-09 - 80 Hz cuttoffs.pdf 147.494140625k . file

 

Audyssey Customer Certificate 11-21-09 - 12 meas - 80Hz cutoff.pdf 147.958984375k . file


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17558012
> 
> 
> I ordered the Emotiva *USP-1* pre-amp ($349) and *ERC-1* CD player ($319) today.
> 
> Apparently they are on the way already.
> 
> This will be matched with my Emotiva * UPA-2 * amp and * TCA WAF-1 * speakers.
> 
> 
> Should be fun to play with in my office setup.
> 
> Great prices.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> **EDIT**
> 
> Wow, after more listening, it really sounds good.
> 
> I don't atrribute this to pre-amp as it could only introduce noise in signal path, but to increasing the volume out from computer.
> 
> Now I need a DAC to play with...



Emotiva gear arrived Friday at work but I was at home.


Just got this set up.

So far I have just listened to Pandora -> USP-1 -> UPA-2 -> TCA WAF-1

Sounds great.

Could be:

1) placebo effect / new gear happiness

2) Pandora One music selection (so far: David Gilmour, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin...)

3) increased computer volume to max*


*I'm told this increases the S/N ratio for computer based audio.

I'll now have to adjust volume with the Emotiva remote or manually.


ERC-1 tomorrow...










Mike


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Mike.


Congrats on the Emotiva Audio ensemble. Looks great. You mentioned possibly adding a DAC to the mix. What about the ONIX DAC25 Upsampling DAC Decoder you showed interest in? Would that be an applicable solution or is the Onix for a different scenario such as the whole home audio?


Regards


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17602386
> 
> 
> Hello Mike.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Emotiva Audio ensemble. Looks great. You mentioned possibly adding a DAC to the mix. What about the ONIX DAC25 Upsampling DAC Decoder you showed interest in? Would that be an applicable solution or is the Onix for a different scenario such as the whole home audio?
> 
> 
> Regards



Thanks.

I'm listening to it now.

Sounds great.

The UPA-2 is way overkill.

I have to turn the gain down on the amp just to get in a useful range for the pre-amp volume control (with computer volume at max -- I think that optimizes S/N?).

Now I need to find an appropriate screwdriver size to open up the ERC-1 tank-like remote to put in batteries.


RE: DAC

I think I'll wait to see what Emotiva comes out with -- tentatively (???)







before 2010. It would fit well with the other gear.


Other DAC options are interesting including Onix.

I lurk (and post) alot in the TCA forum where there is a conglomeration of Onix dealers!










If I recommended someone doing this from scratch I would likely go with:


Speakers: TCA WAF-1 (I'm awaiting the release Skiing Ninja WAF-1's sometime in the future)

Amp: TCA Gizmo or Peachtree (combo DAC/integrated amp -- very elegant solution)


Luckily I have space under my desk to put this huge stack.


Now, gotta get a 10" sub!










Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I'm researching small (10" driver or smaller) office subwoofers.


Here are some notes (PDF)...

The new TCA sub CS-10.1 (yet to be released) is high on the list.


MIke

 

SMALL Subwoofer comparison - 2009 - 2010 TCA etc - 12-5-09.pdf 91.359375k . file


----------



## Franin

Hey mike wishing you and your family a merry Christmas


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17781158
> 
> 
> Hey mike wishing you and your family a merry Christmas



Same here Mike, except im wishing you a happy holidays from sunny Florida, oh did I mention was almost 80 degrees and sunny today?







will be back on Jan 1.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Mike.


I really apologize for missing your thread before Christmas Day and wishing you a joyous holiday.










Happy Holidays to you and your family, and a properous New Year.


Regards,


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17781158
> 
> 
> Hey mike wishing you and your family a merry Christmas





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/17782862
> 
> 
> Same here Mike, except im wishing you a happy holidays from sunny Florida, oh did I mention was almost 80 degrees and sunny today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be back on Jan 1.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17801349
> 
> 
> Hello Mike.
> 
> 
> I really apologize for missing your thread before Christmas Day and wishing you a joyous holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and your family, and a properous New Year.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks everyone.

I was out of town on vacation -- near Louisville, KY, so not as warm as some of you. (But, planning a spring FL trip with the family).


Merry (belated) Christmas to you and Happy New Years.










I got back and did another Lumagen RadianceXE firmware update.

Good piece of hardware.

Debating on a Carada CIH masking system.

Lot's of stuff to spend money on (non-HT related) in 2010 or not.


Wayne - I may actually see your wife at work in Jan. More on that later.


Ho ho ho...


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17807770
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I was out of town on vacation -- near Louisville, KY, so not as warm as some of you. (But, planning a spring FL trip with the family).
> 
> 
> Merry (belated) Christmas to you and Happy New Years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got back and did another Lumagen RadianceXE firmware update.
> 
> Good piece of hardware.
> 
> Debating on a Carada CIH masking system.
> 
> Lot's of stuff to spend money on (non-HT related) in 2010 or not.
> 
> 
> Wayne - I may actually see your wife at work in Jan. More on that later.
> 
> 
> Ho ho ho...
> 
> 
> Mike





Sure thing Mike I will let her know. I contemplated the carada CIH also however for the moment I put a freeze on all major upgrades to the theater room especially after the last room renovation. The industry is shifting again, hdmi 1.4, led projectors not to mention 3D. etc.. This year should be an interesting year to see what comes to market........will the new led front projectors make 2009 high end projectors obsolete?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/17811799
> 
> 
> Sure thing Mike I will let her know. I contemplated the carada CIH also however for the moment I put a freeze on all major upgrades to the theater room especially after the last room renovation. The industry is shifting again, hdmi 1.4, led projectors not to mention 3D. etc.. This year should be an interesting year to see what comes to market........will the new led front projectors make 2009 high end projectors obsolete?



Not obsolete, just better.

Our great looking images will remain great.


I wouldn't worry about HDMI 1.4 or 3D for now.

I saw 3D at CES last year (likely skipping this year) and it was cool to see but fatiguing.

I will hold out until (at least) the second gen of (widely available) LED projectors.


The CIH masking is interesting with some upcoming fun 16:9 content -- namely the Superbowl and the Olympics!










Mike


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17812768
> 
> 
> Not obsolete, just better.
> 
> Our great looking images will remain great.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about HDMI 1.4 or 3D for now.
> 
> I saw 3D at CES last year (likely skipping this year) and it was cool to see but fatiguing.
> 
> I will hold out until (at least) the second gen of (widely available) LED projectors.
> 
> 
> The CIH masking is interesting with some upcoming fun 16:9 content -- namely the Superbowl and the Olympics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike what's your thoughts on 3D?


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17812768
> 
> 
> Not obsolete, just better.
> 
> Our great looking images will remain great.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about HDMI 1.4 or 3D for now.
> 
> I saw 3D at CES last year (likely skipping this year) and it was cool to see but fatiguing.
> 
> I will hold out until (at least) the second gen of (widely available) LED projectors.
> 
> 
> The CIH masking is interesting with some upcoming fun 16:9 content -- namely the Superbowl and the Olympics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike




With led it would be nice to have more consistant lumens throughout the life of the projector compared with what we have now with bulbs however after going through several projectors I have found myself right back where I started which is appreciating good ansi and a sharp image, any led projector will have to measure up to the lens and ansi of the Marantz even if it means on/off isnt that great.


The 3d thing is really still in its infancy and chasing that at least for now to me doesn't seem worth it since I'm sure that will go through several versions, there aren't any official protocols for the supporting equipment for 3D now anyway.


I'm still struggling with the masking system Mike, even you and I agree that it's still a lot of money for what it really does, granted its the cheapest option from a manufacturer that we have. With me putting the kabash on any major theater spending at least for the near future it looks like this one is definately on the back burner but I can still enjoy yours!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17812836
> 
> 
> Mike what's your thoughts on 3D?



I think 3D is interesting but immature.

3D ready TV are out and coming out, but they are a small percentage of the market.

3D blu rays are out (eg, Coraline, etc), but I don't think 3D will be a major force (if ever) for several years.

3D is being used to try to get people to the theaters again and will likely be successful at some point in the future. I just wouldn't make a lot of decisions based on it now.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/17814083
> 
> 
> With led it would be nice to have more consistant lumens throughout the life of the projector compared with what we have now with bulbs however after going through several projectors I have found myself right back where I started which is appreciating good ansi and a sharp image, any led projector will have to measure up to the lens and ansi of the Marantz even if it means on/off isnt that great.
> 
> 
> The 3d thing is really still in its infancy and chasing that at least for now to me doesn't seem worth it since I'm sure that will go through several versions, there aren't any official protocols for the supporting equipment for 3D now anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm still struggling with the masking system Mike, even you and I agree that it's still a lot of money for what it really does, granted its the cheapest option from a manufacturer that we have. With me putting the kabash on any major theater spending at least for the near future it looks like this one is definately on the back burner but I can still enjoy yours!



Roger, roger.

You will obviously hear if I get a CIH masking system.










Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17814382
> 
> 
> Roger, roger.
> 
> You will obviously hear if I get a CIH masking system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



I'll bring the drill ....


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/17819497
> 
> 
> I'll bring the drill ....



Wayne -


Thanks.









You are very helpful.

Hopefully I get to the point where I install something.

The Superbowl and Olympics are getting closer...


Mike


----------



## audioguy

For what it's worth, I have ordered a motorized add-on masking system from HTIQ for my existing 2.35 screen. To date, it has not been a pleasant experience, as all I originally (over 1 year ago) received was a pile of parts and no instructions (all of which I sent back to him). We have been in contact for the entire year and the most recent ESTIMATED ship date of a completed product with detailed install instructions is the week of Jan 7 (now that I think about it, he did not specify a year!). Supossedly it will have programmable multiple stops, etc --- but given my experiences of the past, I'm not holding my breath ---


And by the way, GREAT looking room


If it works, it will be FAR cheaper than buying a system from Carada or anyone else. If this turns out to be a big pile of parts, then I will end up doing something else.


I will keep you posted.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy* /forum/post/17823054
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I have ordered a motorized add-on masking system from HTIQ for my existing 2.35 screen. To date, it has not been a pleasant experience, as all I originally (over 1 year ago) received was a pile of parts and no instructions (all of which I sent back to him). We have been in contact for the entire year and the most recent ESTIMATED ship date of a completed product with detailed install instructions is the week of Jan 7 (now that I think about it, he did not specify a year!). Supossedly it will have programmable multiple stops, etc --- but given my experiences of the past, I'm not holding my breath ---
> 
> 
> And by the way, GREAT looking room
> 
> 
> If it works, it will be FAR cheaper than buying a system from Carada or anyone else. If this turns out to be a big pile of parts, then I will end up doing something else.
> 
> 
> I will keep you posted.



Thanks.

Do you have links to the HTIQ info.

I will add it to the Carada CIH thread under "Competitors".

I don't have the patience for a DIY solution.

But funlvr1965 might














.


Share some links and pics.










Happy NYE,


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I found this...

http://htiq.com/cihmasking.php 










*2-Way CIH Masking System*

*Dual-Motor System*
Vertical rollers on each side of screen
Each mask independently controlled
IR remote
Up to 10 presets
Space requirements: 3.0 inches on all sides of screen
Fits screens 108 - 144 inches wide
Easy to install
*Pricing Details*
*MM2* $1499.00
*Optional trim kit*$199.00 (MM2-T)
*Optional AT masks*$99.00 (MM2-AT)
*Optional RS232*$199.00 (MM2-RS232)



*One-Way CIH Masking*
Top roller design with drop-down masks for 1.78 viewing
IR remote control
Space requirements: 2.5 inches above the screen, 2 inches on each side
Fits screen sizes 108 inch to 144 inch wide
Easy to install
*Pricing Details*
*MM1-10 for screen sizes 9-10 feet wide*$999.00
*MM1-12 for 12 foot wide screen*$1099.00
*Optional trim kit*$199.00 (MM1-T)
*Optional AT masks*$99.00 (MM1-AT)




*Integrated CIH Screen Frame & Masking System*
Aluminum screen frame
Integrated single-motor masking system
IR or optional RS232 control
Curved or flat screens
AT or non-AT screen material available (sold separately)
*Prices starting at $2999.00 USD (100 inch screen width)*
*Screen Material*


Phifer SheerWeave 4400 1.16 gain, 63 inches wide
*$20.00/lin. ft.*

Phifer SheerWeave 4500 1.16 gain AT, 63 inches wide
*$21.00/lin. ft.*


----------



## Franin

Happy new year Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I found this online hearing test posted on the Seaton Sound forum ( link ) and thought it was interesting/fun:

http://audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php 


I heard ~17 kHz with in ceiling room speakers.

I may want to test on some other speakers as well...



Mike


PS - Note comments about sound card, etc. in link


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17825435
> 
> 
> Happy new year Mike



Thanks.

Happy NY to you as well.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I was reading some of the JVC projectors thread and finally looked up what "MTF" means:

*Modulation Transfer Function (MTF)*

This link looks interesting:

http://www.normankoren.com/Tutorials/MTF.html


----------



## GetGray

Here's where you can read and learn about MTF from one of our own, Mark Peterson:

http://www.videovantage.com/?cat=5 


3 nice articles targeted at projectors.


----------



## funlvr1965

MTF is where the rubber meets the road when it comes to lens and optical system quality. In my opinion having a high MTF can lend a hand in high ansi contrast which adds dimensionality to the image. This is some of what drives the cost of such products such as Isco,Schneider,Samsung,Marantz,Sim2 ......


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/17854666
> 
> 
> Here's where you can read and learn about MTF from one of our own, Mark Peterson:
> 
> http://www.videovantage.com/?cat=5
> 
> 
> 3 nice articles targeted at projectors.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/17857192
> 
> 
> MTF is where the rubber meets the road when it comes to lens and optical system quality. In my opinion having a high MTF can lend a hand in high ansi contrast which adds dimensionality to the image. This is some of what drives the cost of such products such as Isco,Schneider,Samsung,Marantz,Sim2 ......



Good info.

Thanks guys.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Just did the newest Oppo BDP-83 FW update.

Re-doing my user settings -- 4:2:2, etc.

New stuff to choose...


Started looking at the networking/streaming features.


Good stuff.


The BluTV features seemed to get stuck.


Mike

*Oppo FW update link* 

*OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray Disc Player Firmware Update*

Release Information:


Release date: January 5, 2010.

Category: Latest Official Release


Main Version: BDP83-48-1224

Loader Version: BE2650 or BT0350

Sub Version: MCU83-25-0811

*Release Notes:*




This version is designed for both the standard BDP-83 and the BDP-83 Special Edition. Comparing to the previous official release version BDP83-40-0925, the major changes included in this version are:


*Blu-ray Disc compatibility* improvement, especially for certain titles such as the European version of "_Terminator Salvation_", Indican's "_The Wonder of It All_", and "_(500) Days of Summer_" from Fox.
*Subtitle shift feature*. During playback, press and hold the "SUBTITLE" button to activate the function and then use up/down arrow buttons to move the subtitle. The shift position is saved in the "Video Setup" - "Display Options" section of the setup menu. This feature is useful for customers with 2.35:1 projection screens.
*OSD position feature*. The OSD (On-Screen Display) can be moved to work together with the subtitle shift feature. There is a new setup menu item in the "Video Setup" - "Display Options" section for this.
*Auto mode for HDMI Audio format*. The new "Auto" mode enables the player to use bitstream audio output for audio formats that are supported by the A/V receiver, and LPCM for formats that cannot be decoded by the A/V receiver.
Setup menu changes. Some items are re-grouped into the "Display Options" sub-menu under "Video Setup". Some items are re-ordered in the menu structure to improve the ease of use.
*Experimental feature* - *home network streaming*. This feature can be accessed from the "My Network" icon in the "Home Menu" screen. It requires a DLNA-capable media server running on your computer. The supported media types are the common set of what the player can decode and what the media server can stream.
*Experimental Feature - BluTV*. This is an interactive television service that will initially feature channels such as casual games, widgets and movie art. To use this feature, the "BD-Live Network Access" item in the "Network Setup" section and the "Secondary Audio" item in the "Audio Format Setup" section of the player's setup menu must be turned on.


All features and improvements of the previous firmware are also included in this version.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/15651378
> 
> *"It's like 'how much more black could this be', and the answer is none.*
> *None more black."*
> 
> *- Nigel Tufnel (Spinal Tap)*
> 
> 
> *Black wall w/flash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HT front black wall w/lights on*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *HT black wall - Planet Earth - Mountain*



Wow.

Just looked at what I was doing last January to fix up the HT room.

Man!

I don't know how I got that all done so fast.

















Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/16670476
> 
> *Any ideas on outdoor speakers?*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some links where I was discussing my search for outdoor speakers:
> 
> - Seaton Sound - link
> 
> - TCA - link
> 
> - Home Theater Spot - link
> 
> 
> Here is an old picture of my back/side yard near deck.
> 
> (Now we have grass in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for adding and/or replacing in the following areas:
> 
> - garage (small Russounds out there now)
> 
> - deck (small Russounds out there now)
> 
> - deck sides x2 sets of two (nothing there now but wired)
> 
> 
> Here is a good AVS link (from 2006) with some info:
> Link
> 
> - Proficient - made by Speakercraft
> 
> - don't believe FR specs from manufacturer
> 
> - get >6" woofers for outdoors (or presumably a dedicated outdoor sub)
> 
> 
> Some links:
> 
> - OSD - link
> 
> - Axiom - link
> 
> - smarthome.com
> 
> - AVHiFiOnline store
> 
> - parts-express.com - link
> 
> - James Loudspeakers
> 
> 4 ohm amps
> 
> - James RMX series - link
> 
> 
> 
> These look interesting H15 ($170 each) or H14 ($130 each) or H11 ($130 each) -- but I would need 2 sets of 2 = 4.
> 
> (which is okay).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those prices I could just get two to test and play with and buy more if needed.
> 
> Also there is a sub...
> HF25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe any of the outdoor speaker FR quoted by manufacturers.
> 
> Very few reviews that I've seen though.
> 
> 
> . All-Weather Versatility tree trunk rock bass
> 
> . Teflon-sealed Fiber Reinforced Polyester aerospace grade cabinetry
> 
> . 8" black polypropylene cone with a rubber surround
> 
> . Power handling: 250W
> 
> . Frequency Response 20Hz - 200Hz
> 
> . Sensitivity 89db
> 
> . Unit Dimension:20"L x 20"W x 15"H
> 
> . UnitWeight: 30 lbs
> 
> . 3-year warranty
> 
> . Sold in single
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> *A compilation of some options**:*
> (not all inclusive)
> - Acoustic Research
> - Atlantic Technology
> - Axiom - eg Axiom Algonquin - link
> *-* B&W LM1
> - Boston - eg Boston Voyager 7
> - Definitive Technology - eg, Def tech AW6500 - review - link
> - James Loudspeaker
> - JBL - eg JBL S36AWII
> - Klipsch - eg Klipsch AW-400
> - Niles
> - Polk Audio - eg Polk Audio Atrium 60 All Weather Speakers
> - Proficient Audio - eg, Proficient audio A830 Ultra
> - Rockustics - eg - Rockustics Tunestone outdoor speakers - link
> - Russound
> - Speakercraft
> - Tannoy
> 
> *Outdoor subwoofer thread (at TCA):* link



Investigating this again with Emotiva info coming out...


May not hold up to Wisconsin winters, but another option.

* Emotiva link *

*UOM - Ultra Outdoor monitor*
indoor/outdoor speaker with pivoting mounting brackets.
Water resistant NOT weatherproof
"not counting the knobs for the brackets, is 12" high. The bracket knobs are right at half an inch high."
At the widest point its 8 and 5/8".
Back to front is 7 and 5/8".
6.5" woofer, one tweeter
The port will have a protective foam plug which will help keep out moisture, but not interfere with the port. We are going to recommend they be put under shelter of some kind, even if it is minimal.
6.5 lbs
$229 a pair.



Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17030593
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Just saw this thread on a planned Emotiva DAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> Addendums:
> 
> - estimated cost - $300 - link
> 
> - 1 RU high





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17346277
> 
> 
> Per Dann G. @ Emotiva:
> *LINK*
> 
> "We are hoping to have it by the end of the year, but that is not a promise."
> 
> 
> So, I think I'll see what they offer before purchasing a DAC.
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



I missed this additional rendering of an Emotiva DAC

(obviously the timeline is off as no actual prouduct has come out yet...)
*Link* (@ Emotiva Forum - 12-7-09):


----------



## Mike_WI

Waiting for the Emotiva DAC for one office system (setup with ERC-1, USP-1, UPA-2), but I decided to try this deal:

http://www.nhthifi.com/nhtstore/PC-Hi-Fi 


...and picked up a Music Streamer for $70 + shipping (MSRP $100).


The specs aren't as good as the MS+ ($199 with MSRP $299), but the MS should still be an upgrade from my corporate desktop headphone out jack setup now.


Mike

 

 

*Specifications*
*Electrical:*


Full Scale output 2.25 Volts RMS

Frequency Response (20 Hz/20 kHz) -.3 dB / -1.8 dB

Noise Floor (DC to 30 kHz) 174 uV RMS

Noise Floor (A-weighted) 110 uV RMS

S/N Ratio (DC to 30 kHz) 82 dB

S/N Ratio (A-weighted) 86 dB

THD+N (1 kHz FS) 0.06%

USB to Audio output isolation > 20M Ohm

*Interface:*


Data Rate 48 kS/s

Bit Depth 16 bit

USB type 1.1

Power Requirements (USB buss) 250 mA

Dimensions (L x W x H) 4.1" x 2.1" x 1.2"

Weight: 8oz.


----------



## Mike_WI

Skiing Ninja Forum thread: *TCA WAF-1 Ninja mods?* 


I ordered a pair of the Tweak City Audio (TCA) WAF-1 mini-monitors to be sent to Sean/The Ninja (see thread above) for modification (what? crossover +/- other stuff ???).


I have no complaints with the WAF-1 now, but thought I'd try this after I asked what the status of the mods was.


Mike


----------



## funlvr1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18020026
> 
> 
> Waiting for the Emotiva DAC for one office system (setup with ERC-1, USP-1, UPA-2), but I decided to try this deal:
> 
> http://www.nhthifi.com/nhtstore/PC-Hi-Fi
> 
> 
> ...and picked up a Music Streamer for $70 + shipping (MSRP $100).
> 
> 
> The specs aren't as good as the MS+ ($199 with MSRP $299), but the MS should still be an upgrade from my corporate desktop headphone out jack setup now.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifications*
> *Electrical:*
> 
> 
> Full Scale output 2.25 Volts RMS
> 
> Frequency Response (20 Hz/20 kHz) -.3 dB / -1.8 dB
> 
> Noise Floor (DC to 30 kHz) 174 uV RMS
> 
> Noise Floor (A-weighted) 110 uV RMS
> 
> S/N Ratio (DC to 30 kHz) 82 dB
> 
> S/N Ratio (A-weighted) 86 dB
> 
> THD+N (1 kHz FS) 0.06%
> 
> USB to Audio output isolation > 20M Ohm
> 
> *Interface:*
> 
> 
> Data Rate 48 kS/s
> 
> Bit Depth 16 bit
> 
> USB type 1.1
> 
> Power Requirements (USB buss) 250 mA
> 
> Dimensions (L x W x H) 4.1" x 2.1" x 1.2"
> 
> Weight: 8oz.




Ummm ....when is it exactly that a specialized physician get the time to listen to music? did you sell the kids?







the docs in Madison better not have any rigs like this, they better get crackin on how to treat my wifes pavm but that's another story my friend. Give me a call and we will catch up. Looks like your'e putting together quite the rig and you don't even need my help this time


----------



## Mike_WI

Wayne -


I work at the computer a lot at work, so I have two different office setups with stereo stuff.

Since I'm at work a lot it helps to have good music rigs.

At home I listen to some music in the whole house system, but rarely just sitting down and listening to music.

We'll miss you at poker.

Catch up with you later...


Mike


----------



## hifisponge

Hey Mike -


After you posted in my personal HT thread, I figured I'd take a look at what you have going.


The Rives designed room I'm sure sounds amazing, and make my acoustic cloud project look like child's play.


I've also found some very useful info here. Like the Emotiva center channel stand and the info on the Audyssey Pro mic kit. I may be in need of both of those. I've got a request in with my dealer for the Audyssey mic kit, but if that doesn't pan out, I may be hitting you up for a favor.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/18037595
> 
> 
> Hey Mike -
> 
> 
> After you posted in my personal HT thread, I figured I'd take a look at what you have going.
> 
> 
> The Rives designed room I'm sure sounds amazing, and make my acoustic cloud project look like child's play.
> 
> 
> I've also found some very useful info here. Like the Emotiva center channel stand and the info on the Audyssey Pro mic kit. I may be in need of both of those. I've got a request in with my dealer for the Audyssey mic kit, but if that doesn't pan out, I may be hitting you up for a favor.



Tim -


Thanks. Glad you found some utility in the posts here.

You have a great HT thread.


RE: Audyssey Pro - you should be able to order directly from Audyssey.

I think the link is in the thread above.

The person I bought from is no longer at Audyssey.

Let me know if I can help.


Cheers,


Mike


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18043227
> 
> 
> Tim -
> 
> 
> Thanks. Glad you found some utility in the posts here.
> 
> You have a great HT thread.




Well, as far as turning an ordinary living room into a good HT, I've done the best I can. Though I think that all of the money spent on high-end gear should have gone to restructuring the room. But I never planned to go through so much gear. Oh well. Live and learn.



> Quote:
> RE: Audyssey Pro - you should be able to order directly from Audyssey.
> 
> I think the link is in the thread above.
> 
> The person I bought from is no longer at Audyssey.
> 
> Let me know if I can help.



Couldn't find a link in this thread about where to purchase Audyssey mic kit, but found a list of distributors on their web-site. In the past though, these guys would not sell to an end user. Only installers. I still have an installer account from when I purchased the mic kit through the back door of a local dealer, but then I sold it off thinking I wouldn't need it. Doh!

http://www.audyssey.com/installers/d...tor/index.html


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/18044995
> 
> 
> Well, as far as turning an ordinary living room into a good HT, I've done the best I can. Though I think that all of the money spent on high-end gear should have gone to restructuring the room. But I never planned to go through so much gear. Oh well. Live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find a link in this thread about where to purchase Audyssey mic kit, but found a list of distributors on their web-site. In the past though, these guys would not sell to an end user. Only installers. I still have an installer account from when I purchased the mic kit through the back door of a local dealer, but then I sold it off thinking I wouldn't need it. Doh!
> 
> http://www.audyssey.com/installers/d...tor/index.html



Check out post #340 and links .

*Contact & Tech Support*

*Headquarters:*

Audyssey Laboratories, Inc.

350 South Figueroa Street, Suite 233

Los Angeles, California 90071

Tel: 213-625-4300

Fax: 213-625-4383


*Send us your questions or comments:*

Audyssey Customer Support
[email protected] 


------------------------------------------
*$550 for kit

$150/license (each AVR)*


You can call Audyssey at Contact/installer list and tell them you don't have a local installer and want to do it yourself.



Good luck.


Mike


----------



## hifisponge

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/18058625
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike!



No problem.

Did you order it?


Mike


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18068608
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> Did you order it?
> 
> 
> Mike



Not yet, but soon. Gotta do this a little at a time because I'm still waiting for the sale of some of my equipment to finalize.


First up is a stereo pair of Canton Ref 9.2 standmounts, then the front end gear, then more speakers, and then the mic kit.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15426632
> 
> 
> Hello Mike.
> 
> 
> Happy New year to you and family.
> 
> 
> Mike, I just want to say that although this is my first post in your thread, I have been observing the thread since you first appeared on the scene, and I must say, you have a very impressive audio/video ensemble. It's not a setup, it's an ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To call it a set up would be bordering on an insult!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Rockets! Man, they look good! When do you think you will finish the theater completely, if there is such a concept?!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Cool.









I look forward to your evolving HT thread...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18020026
> 
> 
> Waiting for the Emotiva DAC for one office system (setup with ERC-1, USP-1, UPA-2), but I decided to try this deal:
> 
> http://www.nhthifi.com/nhtstore/PC-Hi-Fi
> 
> 
> ...and picked up a Music Streamer for $70 + shipping (MSRP $100).
> 
> 
> The specs aren't as good as the MS+ ($199 with MSRP $299), but the MS should still be an upgrade from my corporate desktop headphone out jack setup now.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifications*
> *Electrical:*
> 
> 
> Full Scale output 2.25 Volts RMS
> 
> Frequency Response (20 Hz/20 kHz) -.3 dB / -1.8 dB
> 
> Noise Floor (DC to 30 kHz) 174 uV RMS
> 
> Noise Floor (A-weighted) 110 uV RMS
> 
> S/N Ratio (DC to 30 kHz) 82 dB
> 
> S/N Ratio (A-weighted) 86 dB
> 
> THD+N (1 kHz FS) 0.06%
> 
> USB to Audio output isolation > 20M Ohm
> 
> *Interface:*
> 
> 
> Data Rate 48 kS/s
> 
> Bit Depth 16 bit
> 
> USB type 1.1
> 
> Power Requirements (USB buss) 250 mA
> 
> Dimensions (L x W x H) 4.1" x 2.1" x 1.2"
> 
> Weight: 8oz.



(also posted at TCA -- link )

I bought the *High Resolution Technologies (HRT)* *Music Streamer* (MS) (standard not "plus") on sale ($70 NHT) to try with one of my office setups with the Tweak City Audio (TCA) Gizmo.


I'm not sure if this is a v1.0 or 1.0M, but it might be a 1.0.

The bass sounded really muddy when I first hooked it up.

Per the Music Streamer instructions I set the computer volume in the "Control Panel" to maximum (I'm not sure if that does anything).

The speakers are pretty close to me, but I can only set the Gizmo volume on minimum (02).

I think it was overloading the *TCA Gizmo* v1.0 (? vs. 1.0M ?) inputs.

The MS says the full scale output is *2.25 Volts RMS*.

Anyone else run this combo?


------------------------------------------------------

Today I set up the HRT MS DAC in my other office system.

I plugged it in and thought I heard more depth/detail in a song than I remember.

I then did some A/B testing with HRT MS DAC vs. laptop headphone audio out jack to RCA.

These were not SPL (of voltage) matched, and the DAC was slightly louder than the headphone outs.

However, I also tried increase the "B" headphone out volume above the "A" HRT MS DAC to give the "B" test a sonic edge (higher SPL are usually preferred if everything else is equal).


Both HRT MS DAC and headphone jack were going intothe USP-1.

*Office system:*

Emotiva USP-1 pre-amp

Emotiva UPA-2 amp

(Emotiva ERC-1 CD player -- not used for this today)

TCA WAF-1 mini-monitors


Noticeable improvement in clarity and "a veil lifted" (







) type of experience with the HRT MS DAC.

Nice.









I really didn't know what to expect since this is my first DAC, and it's $70, but I think it did noticably improve things.


It makes me excited to try the EMOTIVA DAC when it is available.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18020034
> 
> 
> Skiing Ninja Forum thread: *TCA WAF-1 Ninja mods?*
> 
> 
> I ordered a pair of the Tweak City Audio (TCA) WAF-1 mini-monitors to be sent to Sean/The Ninja (see thread above) for modification (what? crossover +/- other stuff ???).
> 
> 
> I have no complaints with the WAF-1 now, but thought I'd try this after I asked what the status of the mods was.
> 
> 
> Mike


 *TCA Thread* discussing above.


No new pics or Ninja comments yet...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

DVD player dead at the Superbowl party with swarms of kids (





















), so...

*OUT -- DVD Player:* Toshiba SD4900
*IN -- DVD/BR Player:* Oppo BDP-80 (ordered)










Mike


----------



## SOWK

Wow, haven't been around for a while... I see the fighting continues... lol.



Did you get rid of all the light in the room yet Mike?


Did you also read that Gregr said to get above white and below black you need to set HDMI to enhanced.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/18168992
> 
> 
> Wow, haven't been around for a while... I see the fighting continues... lol.
> 
> --> Fighting?
> 
> 
> Did you get rid of all the light in the room yet Mike?
> 
> --> I was going to post that I tried blocking light from doorway, back panel, etc. The major source of screen light is from the light colored carpet. So, next time I put in new carpet the color will change.
> 
> A Carada masking system is dependent on how long I am in the house.
> 
> 
> Did you also read that Gregr said to get above white and below black you need to set HDMI to enhanced.



I DID see that. Interesting.

I was actually surprised to not see any SOWK squawking about that.
















I figured that you were not surfing AVS much these days.

May have to re-look at some day.

My bulb is up to 600+ hours or so.


Right now mainly watching cartoons with the kids, but you are right that more tweaking could be done.


Good to hear from you.

How is your system going? Anything new?

See PM for a requst for help from someone on another AVS thread.


Mike



PS - BTW, I'll be at a dinner in Wauwatosa tonight. Just re-noted your location.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18071021
> 
> *TCA Thread* discussing above.
> 
> 
> No new pics or Ninja comments yet...
> 
> 
> Mike



TCA Ninja Elite + No-Rez modded WAF-1's arrive Tuesday.

More notes from "The Ninja" on the TCA and Skiing Ninja forum.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18211384
> 
> 
> TCA Ninja Elite + No-Rez modded WAF-1's arrive Tuesday.
> 
> More notes from "The Ninja" on the TCA and Skiing Ninja forum.
> 
> 
> Mike



I'm listening to the Ninja mod now.

More impressions as I get them...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

FYI...

Emotiva XDA-1 DAC update from Admin at Emotiva forum:

* Link *

Actual pics, specs and pricing coming very soon. just waiting on the cosmetic prototype to arrive.
I have an engineering mule, but it is far from pretty. So if all goes well, maybe in another week I can have them for you.

BTW, I don't know if I actually posted what it really looks like or not so here it is.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17976769
> 
> 
> I missed this additional rendering of an Emotiva DAC
> 
> (obviously the timeline is off as no actual prouduct has come out yet...)
> *Link* (@ Emotiva Forum - 12-7-09):


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18211384
> 
> 
> TCA Ninja Elite + No-Rez modded WAF-1's arrive Tuesday.
> 
> More notes from "The Ninja" on the TCA and Skiing Ninja forum.
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike. Very interested in your thoughts and potential comparisons. Have been noodling a small system solution and this would fit it (as other would too).


On another note, saw WI get pounded by MN a week ago in MN. Even though I'm originally a buckeye I had to support MN since I was sitting in Tubby's seats. WI looked flat...


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/18244427
> 
> 
> Mike. Very interested in your thoughts and potential comparisons. Have been noodling a small system solution and this would fit it (as other would too).
> 
> 
> On another note, saw WI get pounded by MN a week ago in MN. Even though I'm originally a buckeye I had to support MN since I was sitting in Tubby's seats. WI looked flat...



I posted some initial impression on the TCA forum.

I can tell a difference, but still playing around with them.


I don't watch much in sports except some pro football and college (Badger) football. And the Olympics.


warrenP is over filming my HT now for AVS (Home Theater Revealed DVD series)...

*Link* - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/htrevealed.php 


Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18255545
> 
> 
> I posted some initial impression on the TCA forum.
> 
> I can tell a difference, but still playing around with them.
> 
> 
> I don't watch much in sports except some pro football and college (Badger) football. And the Olympics.
> 
> 
> warrenP is over filming my HT now for AVS (Home Theater Revealed DVD series)...
> 
> *Link* - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/htrevealed.php
> 
> 
> Mike



Call me search challanged but could you provide a link to your comments?


----------



## Mike_WI

Here it is:

*TCA WAF-1 Ninja Elite mod with No-Rez - TCA link*
Thread link 
Impressions (start of...)












Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18243524
> 
> 
> I'm listening to the Ninja mod now.
> 
> More impressions as I get them...
> 
> 
> Mike





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/18244427
> 
> 
> Mike. Very interested in your thoughts and potential comparisons. Have been noodling a small system solution and this would fit it (as other would too).
> 
> 
> On another note, saw WI get pounded by MN a week ago in MN. Even though I'm originally a buckeye I had to support MN since I was sitting in Tubby's seats. WI looked flat...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/18289244
> 
> 
> Call me search challanged but could you provide a link to your comments?


----------



## youngryu

enjoyed reading all your update and plans to the HT.


had a question about your audyssey pro kit license . so after 30 days, if you want to re-calibrate your system you need another key? can you regenerate the key yourself or do you need to contact your dealer?


----------



## youngryu

also have you decided on which remote system you plan on getting?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngryu* /forum/post/18345225
> 
> 
> enjoyed reading all your update and plans to the HT.
> 
> 
> had a question about your audyssey pro kit license . so after 30 days, if you want to re-calibrate your system you need another key? can you regenerate the key yourself or do you need to contact your dealer?



You can generate the key yourself if you bought it directly.

Otherwise you need to talk to your dealer/installer.

That was one reason I wanted to just purchase it directly.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngryu* /forum/post/18345230
> 
> 
> also have you decided on which remote system you plan on getting?



No.

On hold now, it seems like advanced remote systems are getting cheaper with each CES/CEDIA cycle.


Likely AMX or Crestron, but I'm not sure.

Just last night my wife and I were watching "American Idol" in the HT and we had to contort ourselves to aim the remote back at the cable box/DVR behind a pillar.









That alone obviates why we need an improved remote control arrangement.


Mike


----------



## youngryu

I saw you had interest in the URC system. Thats what I am currently using.

MX-980 (love the remote btw) with MRF-350. MSC-400 is really nice piece but would be super over kill for what I have.


When I was making my decision, it was between Pronto and URC. Both give you complete control over unlike the Harmony's I've used in the past.


Main reason I decided with the URC was the remote itself ,well the MX-980 anyway tried the 880 and did not like it at all, and dealer support. I have a very very good local dealer that had no problems with providing the necessary software to take full control of the remote and base station.


Without the dealer I was well on my way to a Pronto setup, since software can be had by just registering. But did some leg work to find my current dealer because I really did like the 980 and anything else was just settling.


Let me know if you got any questions with my URC setup.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngryu* /forum/post/18349510
> 
> 
> I saw you had interest in the URC system. Thats what I am currently using.
> 
> MX-980 (love the remote btw) with MRF-350. MSC-400 is really nice piece but would be super over kill for what I have.
> 
> 
> When I was making my decision, it was between Pronto and URC. Both give you complete control over unlike the Harmony's I've used in the past.
> 
> 
> Main reason I decided with the URC was the remote itself ,well the MX-980 anyway tried the 880 and did not like it at all, and dealer support. I have a very very good local dealer that had no problems with providing the necessary software to take full control of the remote and base station.
> 
> 
> Without the dealer I was well on my way to a Pronto setup, since software can be had by just registering. But did some leg work to find my current dealer because I really did like the 980 and anything else was just settling.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you got any questions with my URC setup.



youngryu -


Thanks for the info.

From my post #1, this is my running "To Do" list/thoughts/rumblings on integration/remotes:


- remote/integration for HT and HVAC and lighting - need to read up on RS-232 controls - options

(eg, need component control - screen masking (pending), CineSlide, vertical stretch, Lumagen RadianceXE modes)

(? can you trigger 2.35:1 button on Lumagen to activate CineSlide - yes, but how do you not activate it when you switch back and forth from 2.35/16:9 modes in Lumagen to look at menus on the bottom of screen)

Options:

--- AMX

----- AMX MVP-8400 ( http://www.amx.com/products/MVP-8400I.asp )

----- AMX NI-3100 with ICS ( http://www.amx.com/products/NI-3100.asp )

--- Control4

--- Crestron

--- RTI

--- Universal Remote Control (URC) - link -


So, I think it is still up in the air.

I have a lot of potential things to control including lighting, HVAC, anamorphic lens and potentially a masking system in the future.

I'd like a 2 way remote as well.


Thanks for getting me to think about this again.


Mike


----------



## youngryu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18349831
> 
> Options:
> 
> --- AMX
> 
> ----- AMX MVP-8400 ( http://www.amx.com/products/MVP-8400I.asp )
> 
> ----- AMX NI-3100 with ICS ( http://www.amx.com/products/NI-3100.asp )
> 
> --- Control4
> 
> --- Crestron
> 
> --- RTI
> 
> --- Universal Remote Control (URC) - link -
> 
> 
> So, I think it is still up in the air.
> 
> I have a lot of potential things to control including lighting, HVAC, anamorphic lens and potentially a masking system in the future.
> 
> I'd like a 2 way remote as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks for getting me to think about this again.
> 
> 
> Mike



All of those systems you mention will provide you will a solution to all your needs.


The main reason I pointed out URC and Pronto was they still are DIY friendly ,Pronto more then URC, and looks like you are a DIYer. But then again if you plan on getting a CI into setting your system up, it doesn't matter.


I don't know about Control or AMX but RTI and Creston does NOT give customer access to their programing software. I sure is a safe bet that Control and AMX follow the same policy.


----------



## Mike_WI

I'm DIY on some stuff and (over-)research stuff.

It kind of depends on my current level of energy, competing time sinks, and how crazy the kids are...

















Mike


----------



## GetGray

I sell the URC's to folks who have the time, ability and inclination to deal with their software. It's not exactly user friendly IMO, but not too bad really. For the times when you realize you are missing some command or function and want to sit down at a PC and add it, I love them for that. I'd hate it if I had to call a programer every time I wanted a small change or tweak. Then again, a good programer will likley cover all your bases on the front end so maybe you won't need to. The Nevos are popular, too but they are tighter with their software. I've had some training with it, but no real experience yet. I will say their new 3.0 software looks pretty slick. They do not have a MSC400 type device though, only a smaller unit. They can do 2 way and TPCIP atleast the "big" one IIRC. I prefer a wand style remote and currently use the MX980. It's not as ergonomic as my old MX850. The 850 didn't have the spiffy color screens, but the ergonomics and usabity of it was second to none IMO. I've even considered more than once going back to it just becasue I like it's feel better than any wand I ever used. I tried to convery that sentiment to them at CEDIA, I might as well been trying to sell them undersea tracts of land. My idea of the perfect wand would be a MX850 with a color (graphics) screen. The things about touch screen remotes that a lot of my customers don't think about until I mention it are a) depending on the remote it is a 2 handed operation (i.e. MX6000) and b) you have to look at one to use it, or at least to use anything programmed to the screen. I like a remote I can pick up and know where the main buttons are by feel. The 850 was great in that way.


----------



## Mike_WI

It's interesting.

I have many, many remotes.

Startup procedure is:

- hit big red button on Surge-X power - by hand

- turn on BR (or other source) - by hand

- turn on RS20 - by hand

- +/- Cineslide remote

- +/- adjust AR with Lumagen remote

- adjust Vol by Denon remote

- control source (eg Oppo BR) with source remote

- (dim/turn off lights) - by hand


Yet, by the time the projector warms up and a disc is put in, it's all okay and I then can generally do anything with two remotes for Volume/source control.

Not elegant (or easy for my wife, in-laws, etc) to understand, but "uncomplicated (sort of).


I like the wand type of remotes better.


Get Grays point about being able to tweak yourself for changes in gear, etc. is a good one.

Especially if most stuff is setup by someone and then you can tweak.

This will all go into my "hedonistic calculator" tabulations in the future...










Thanks for the input...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

From Lonnie (admin) at Emotiva forum today:
*Link*

"Well I have been a little remiss about getting you up to speed on the XDA and I am sorry.

We got in the final cosmetic sample and have been testing and listening to it extensively. First off let me say that the sound quality is unlike anything else we have done before. It is really something special. The discrete output stages in the XDA are in a league of their own. The discrete output stage we did for the ERC and USP as good as they are can’t hang with this thing. The depth and detail in the music is so deep and accurate it is difficult to describe, so I have no doubt you will love it once we release it.

Now the bad news. We placed the XDA on top of the ERC (we were using it for a transport) and while we were listening to it, we just couldn’t get past the fact that the cosmetics didn’t match and it just didn’t look right. So we have redesigned the front panel to give it a more family look. Unfortunately this will delay the release a little longer, but all the electronics are solid and fully check out. So hopefully this won’t delay things too much longer because I know many of you have been waiting for a while.

I am sorry about the delay but we want you to enjoy the whole experience of the unit and have it match up with all the other gear, so hang in there it is coming."


Mike










__________________




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17976769
> 
> 
> I missed this additional rendering of an Emotiva DAC
> 
> (obviously the timeline is off as no actual prouduct has come out yet...)
> *Link* (@ Emotiva Forum - 12-7-09):



*EDIT*

More info...

*Updated:* 3-24-10

*Emotiva XDA-1 digital-analog converter (DAC)*

*Cost:* $299.00

*Specifications:*
(pending)

*Features:*

- headphone jack

- volume control: digital & global (for all inputs)

--- therefore, turn volume to MAX for use with pre-amp

- 6 discrete output stages

- selectable inputs

- segmented power supply

*Other info:*

- 1 RU high

- old name was XDC-1

*Future:*

- "At this time I am just working on this one. The baby version is down the road. "


----------



## Mike_WI

"Yes for all of you with racks or planning on putting your gear in racks, we now have the rack ears you need.

They will attach to all the existing gear.

They all have billet trim on the front to match the gear and full support of the gear all the way back (unlike so many other ears out there).

There are three different models depending on what you have.

*URS-2* for the ERC, UMC, USP, etc.
*URL-2* for the UPA-1 and UPA-2
*URE-4* for all the amplifiers.

So what do they cost? Drum Roll please................
- *$39.99* for the 2RU
- *$49.99* for the 4RU

Just a couple of pics for you."

(See Emotiva forum for pics) -- Link











I may get an XPA-3 set.
I'm currently using a "universal" shelf for my Middle Atlantic rack.

...

I looked at my M.A. rack last night and I'm not sure the rack ears will make that much of a cosmetic difference vs. the XPA-3 sitting on a universal tray.

I'll see if inertia vs. trying something new wins out!

Mike

**EDIT**

Some followup posts have indicated problems with these rack ears.


----------



## Mike_WI

New thread with question started here:
*Link* 

*LCD TV and Speaker Wall Mount*

I'm looking for an *articulated LCD TV (42") and mini-monitor speaker mount.*
Does such an entity exist?
That is, a mount that moves the TV and speakers together (as opposed to separate speaker wall mounts).

Other permutations could include a 3.0 speaker setup or a speaker bar mount for the TV.
This is for my gym.
See pics in post #2

*Gear:*
(Full list here (that's this thread) - AVS link )

*- TV:* Toshiba 42XV545U SRT 1080p LCD
*- Cable:* SA8300HD (may switch out for a Samsung SMT-H3090 box in family rm)
*- DVR storage:* Western Digitial (WD) 500GB MyDVR Expander via eSATA
*- DVD:* Oppo DV-980
*- BR:* Samsung BD-P1500
*- Power:* Surge-X Flat Pak 82, APC AV H15
*- Headphones:* Sennheiser RS130 wireless headphones (x2)

*Speaker options:*
- Tweak City Audio (TCA) WAF-1 mini-monitors (already own) - link
- Mordaunt-Short Carnival 2
- KRK RokitG2 Series - Rokit 5
- Usher S-520
- "Other"
- Speaker bar


Thanks for any input.


Mike


Gym pic:


----------



## kuhne

love the description


----------



## HTjunkie33

Love the speakers on the first page, can i borrow them, i promise i'll bring them back someday! lol! As for the last pic above who says you can't stay in shape watching tv all day.lol!


----------



## Mike_WI

Thanks for the comments.


I was looking at my post #1 and noted that the JVC RS20 projector got its FW update (new CMS system) about 1 year ago and than Craig Rounds came out (5/16/09) to do the calibration with a new (at the time beta) Lumagen RadianceXE.


I'm about 700+ hours on the projector now, so maybe I need a calibration update.

Just need to find some time.


I'm also wondering with the iPad introduction if custom remotes will come down rapidly in price.



Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I ordered the Emotiva Ultra Sub 10 (got on sale @ $349.00 + no S/H!!!) for my main office space.
Couldn't resist with the sale, no shipping, and small size.
I was waiting on the Tweak City Audio (TCA) CS-10.1, but this sub was available now.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Denon doesn't display


----------



## Mike_WI

New office gear - Emotiva Ultra 10 subwoofer...

I haven't seen a good pic of the Emotiva Ultra 10 subwoofer to scale.
Big shipping box, but small sub.


*Gear*
*DAC:* HRT MS DAC
*Pre-amp:* USP-1
*Amp:* UPA-2
*CD:* ERC-1
*Speakers*: TCA WAF-1 Ninja Elite + No-Rez mod
*Sub:* Emotiva Ultra 10



Stupid question I'll repeat at Emotiva, with the Emotiva USP-1 pre-amp, why is there a high pass AND low pass filter?
(Emotiva thread - * here *)

*Recs from there (jackfish):*
*Sub - set to bypass*
*Pre* - keep WAF-1 RCA outs to "full range" & adjust low freq filter to 2 marks above 50 Hz.

...and...


"Yeah, try what you have specified and see how that sounds.
My speakers are rated down to 50 Hz at -3 dB and I have noticed that they struggle with trying to reproduce low frequency material below that. So I completely relieved them of low frequency duty below whatever the *two hash marks above the 50 Hz high pass filter* setting on the USP-1 provides.
The *low pass filter sub setting* on the USP-1 is also set to *two hash marks above the 50 Hz setting.*
If you have time you really should experiment using the high pass filter for your loudspeakers with various settings with the *same HP and LP value.* Relieving your loudspeakers of low frequency duty may make them sound better and will make more power available for frequencies they handle well." - jackfish (@ Emotiva forum)


- Mike

(blurry iPhone pic. CD shows size of sub to scale)












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17590213
> 
> 
> Emotiva gear arrived Friday at work but I was at home.
> 
> 
> Just got this set up.
> 
> So far I have just listened to Pandora -> USP-1 -> UPA-2 -> TCA WAF-1
> 
> Sounds great.
> 
> Could be:
> 
> 1) placebo effect / new gear happiness
> 
> 2) Pandora One music selection (so far: David Gilmour, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin...)
> 
> 3) increased computer volume to max*
> 
> 
> *I'm told this increases the S/N ratio for computer based audio.
> 
> I'll now have to adjust volume with the Emotiva remote or manually.
> 
> 
> ERC-1 tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Another office consideration...Emotiva XDA-1 DAC

*TCA Emotiva XDA-1 DAC* thread -- * link *
**UPDATE**
*5-18-10*
*New pic available (see below).*
*New specs coming in days*
*4/2/10 Post - LINK -*
*"They announced in today's webcast*

*http://emotiva.com/webcast040210/webcast.shtm*

*(section 2 of the webcast)*
*that the new physical design on the DAC means it won't be released for another 90 days or so.*
*So at this point, the DAC should be available sometime this July."*


*Emotiva XDA-1 digital-analog converter (DAC)*
*Cost:* $299.00

*Specifications:*
(pending)
From Emonatics - http://emonatics.com/XDA-1.shtml
(unconfirmed)...
Inputs (both)
1) AES/EBU
2) Coax Digital
2) Optical Digital
1) USB (Should be PC & Mac Compatible)

Outputs
1) L/R Unbalanced RCAs
1) L/R Balanced XLRs (all outputs are hgh voltage)

Triggers (automatic on/off for amplifiers and XDA-1 itself)
1) 12v output trigger
1) 12v input trigger

Analog Devices AD1955 DAC, with 384k oversampling, and 1V rms (7V peak for extended dynamics), 24-bit, 192 kHz Sample Rate PCM Audio Data, 120 dB SNR/DNR (not muted) at 48KHz Sample Rate (A-Weighted Stereo), -110 dB THD+N (0.0003162%)
Burr Brown buffers coming out of the DAC
6 fully discrete output stages
Selectable inputs
Segmented power supply

*Features:*
- headphone jack
- volume control: digital & global (for all inputs)
--- therefore, turn volume to MAX for use with pre-amp
- 6 discrete output stages
- selectable inputs
- segmented power supply

*Other info:*
- 1 RU high
- old name was XDC-1
- Lonnie (@ Emotiva forum):
"Even though the ERC and XDA share the same DAC, the reason the XDA sounds so much better is because of the discrete output stage.
In the ERC the design is a straight forward single dif, going to a single stage VAS and output stage.
The XDA on the other hand uses a Dual dif input stage with crosslinked current sources, Darlington VAS stage and Darlington output stages, so the speed and current it can deliver is like night and day different from the ERC.
So as good as the ERC sounded (and to be honest I thought it was amazing), the XDA is in a league all its own."

*Future:*
- "At this time I am just working on this one. The baby version is down the road. "

Emonatics link













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18369623
> 
> From Lonnie (admin) at Emotiva forum today:
> *Link*
> 
> "Well I have been a little remiss about getting you up to speed on the XDA and I am sorry.
> 
> We got in the final cosmetic sample and have been testing and listening to it extensively. First off let me say that the sound quality is unlike anything else we have done before. It is really something special. The discrete output stages in the XDA are in a league of their own. The discrete output stage we did for the ERC and USP as good as they are can’t hang with this thing. The depth and detail in the music is so deep and accurate it is difficult to describe, so I have no doubt you will love it once we release it.
> 
> Now the bad news. We placed the XDA on top of the ERC (we were using it for a transport) and while we were listening to it, we just couldn’t get past the fact that the cosmetics didn’t match and it just didn’t look right. So we have redesigned the front panel to give it a more family look. Unfortunately this will delay the release a little longer, but all the electronics are solid and fully check out. So hopefully this won’t delay things too much longer because I know many of you have been waiting for a while.
> 
> I am sorry about the delay but we want you to enjoy the whole experience of the unit and have it match up with all the other gear, so hang in there it is coming."
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> More info...
> 
> *Updated:* 3-24-10
> 
> *Emotiva XDA-1 digital-analog converter (DAC)*
> 
> *Cost:* $299.00
> 
> *Specifications:*
> (pending)
> 
> *Features:*
> - headphone jack
> - volume control: digital & global (for all inputs)
> --- therefore, turn volume to MAX for use with pre-amp
> - 6 discrete output stages
> - selectable inputs
> - segmented power supply
> 
> *Other info:*
> - 1 RU high
> - old name was XDC-1
> 
> *Future:*
> - "At this time I am just working on this one. The baby version is down the road. "


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18466671
> 
> 
> New thread with question started here:
> *Link*
> 
> *LCD TV and Speaker Wall Mount*
> 
> I'm looking for an *articulated LCD TV (42") and mini-monitor speaker mount.*
> Does such an entity exist?
> That is, a mount that moves the TV and speakers together (as opposed to separate speaker wall mounts).
> 
> Other permutations could include a 3.0 speaker setup or a speaker bar mount for the TV.
> This is for my gym.
> See pics in post #2
> 
> *Gear:*
> (Full list here (that's this thread) - AVS link )
> 
> *- TV:* Toshiba 42XV545U SRT 1080p LCD
> *- Cable:* SA8300HD (may switch out for a Samsung SMT-H3090 box in family rm)
> *- DVR storage:* Western Digitial (WD) 500GB MyDVR Expander via eSATA
> *- DVD:* Oppo DV-980
> *- BR:* Samsung BD-P1500
> *- Power:* Surge-X Flat Pak 82, APC AV H15
> *- Headphones:* Sennheiser RS130 wireless headphones (x2)
> 
> *Speaker options:*
> - Tweak City Audio (TCA) WAF-1 mini-monitors (already own) - link
> - Mordaunt-Short Carnival 2
> - KRK RokitG2 Series - Rokit 5
> - Usher S-520
> - "Other"
> - Speaker bar
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> Gym pic:



Adding a Denon AVR 1909 and TCA WAF-1 mini-monitors to gym.


Mike


*ADDENDUM 6-21-10:*

I returned the Denon AVR. Wasn't working.

May leave alone or look for a simple AVR -- just need stereo, but like the ideas of HDMI switching capability.

*ADDENDUM - 7-31-10*

Added a cheap Best Buy Insignia AVR, which does the job...

*Gym:*
--- *Power:* Surge-X Flat Pak 82, APC AV H15

--- *AVR:* Insignia 5010HD AVR
--- *TV:* Toshiba 42XV545U SRT 1080p LCD
--- *Cable:* SA8300HD + Western Digitial (WD) 500GB MyDVR Expander via eSATA
--- *DVD:* Oppo DV-980
--- *BR:* Samsung BD-P1500
--- *Headphones:* Sennheiser RS130 wireless headphones (x2 sets)


----------



## Mike_WI

I don't know if I need it but this is very cool...


jrp [Jim Peterson, LUMAGEN] post 6/21/10:



> Quote:
> Craig Rounds posted elsewhere on AVS, but I thought I would post here on the potential HDMI 1.4 3D software upgrade for the Radiance line.
> 
> 
> We cannot commit to it until it is done (we need to make sure there are no issues in the HDMI chips we use), but we hope to have a 3D software upgrade release in about a month.
> 
> 
> This would be a $199 option and would be user upgradable with a serial-number specific key. It would be available from your dealer or Lumagen.
> 
> 
> Since we have a FPGA we would support all the required 3D modes for HDMI 1.4 3D. Also, as Craig talks about in his post we are considering some CRT specific features such as 120Hertz output (at a lower resolution than 1920x1080p due to clock rate limits) and using a trigger output as left/right eye driver (XD or XE only since XS does not have trigger outputs). The CRT features are only going to happen given enough demand.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for more info as it becomes available.


----------



## Mike_WI

I was recently asked about my HT bookshelves and realized I hadn't posted that info in my thread and others might benefit from it...


Here is the *Rives Audio* site:
http://www.rivesaudio.com/ 


Rives Services: http://www.rivesaudio.com/services/servframe.html 

*Level 1 and 1+*
http://www.rivesaudio.com/services/servframe1.html 

Theoretical acoustical room design and engineering
Full size schematics including assembly drawings.
Very Affordable
$1200 for existing rooms
$1800 for new construction

Level 1 for existing construction
Level 1 + for new construction
For modest sound treatment, frequently using prefabricated material
Regular shaped rooms (i.e. rectangular)


I think I got a Rives Level 1+ about 3 or so years ago and I think I only paid the (at the time) Level 1 pricing for 1+ (and more) service.


Rives send blueprints that a builder/carpenter can use to guide them.

If I recall correctly the bookshelf angle was at 17 degrees.

I'm not sure if that specific degree angle was important or not.

It acts as a sound diffractor to breakup reflections.

The book SHELF additions and junk on the shelves adds to the pseudo-random ability to decrease symmetry and reflections.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17372184
> 
> *Home theater pictures...*
> 
> 
> *HT - from center/rack area behind structural pole*
> 
> - bottom of ISCOIIIL & CineSlide visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HT - angle shot*
> 
> - bass traps in corners
> 
> - SVS sub on left front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HT - from center front*
> 
> - rear av123 speakers visible
> 
> - Rives designed, local carpenter (JR) built bookshelves for storage and diffraction. Child-proof locks in bottom are key!
> 
> - ISCOIIIL/CineSlide in "off" position in front of JVC RS20 projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HT - R speaker and look at false/partial wall (electrical box behind)*
> 
> - old tape from 2.35:1 screen calculations visible
> 
> - bass trap (black) in corner
> 
> - Carada 2.40:1 screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HT - angle 2 shot*
> 
> - av123 side speakers visible
> 
> - acoustical treatment on walls, soffits, and corner bass traps visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics on "basic" setting and not optimized to highlight screen (just non-HD football game and commercials on anyway)...
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

FYI...

Chicago Tribune link 


MILWAUKEE (AP) The Autobots and Decepticons are bringing their battle to downtown Milwaukee.


The "Transformers 3" crew is filming a scene for the action movie Monday and T


Tuesday at the Milwaukee Art Museum.



...














Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*Audyssey MultEQ XT 32 info*


Summarized (by me) on a TCA thread -- *link* 


FYI from AVS...
*Link* 

Chris/Audyssey:



> Quote:
> MultEQ XT 32 is a major new development in the MultEQ algorithm since the original release in 2004. It has been 2+ years in the making and the result of countless hours of algorithm development and some new math.


...




> Quote:
> Using multiple sampling rates in the measurement and filter synthesis process we derived a method that increases the resolution of the MultEQ XT filters by a factor of 32 from what we have today. That gives it many thousands of individual control points with which to shape the response that it measures so that it can achieve the desired response.



*Link* 



> Quote:
> I should have been a little more clear: MultEQ XT 32 will increase the resolution of the main channels from 16x to 512x and the resolution of the subwoofer from 128x to 512x. So, all channels will have the same 512x resolution.



__________________

*Link*


> Quote:
> Sorry.. I added to the resolution confusion because I forgot about the firmware upgrade that doubled the resolution of the Subwoofer Equalizer and the AS-EQ1 months ago. So, the correct numbers are:
> 
> *MultEQ*
> Sats: 2x Sub: 128x
> 
> *MultEQ XT:*
> Sats: 16x Sub: 128x
> 
> *MultEQ XT on Sound EQ*
> Sats: 32x Sub: 256x
> 
> *MultEQ XT 32*
> Sats: 512x Sub: 512x
> 
> *MultEQ XT on Sub EQ*
> Sats: N/A Sub: 512x


__________________


----------



## Mike_WI

TV search post (for living room):
Link 


Living Room TV/TV cabinet pic: link 


Any help...


Still looking for recs.

Slashdot commentary on glossy screens: *Does Anyone Really Prefer Glossy Screens?* 



Mike


Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mike_WI*  
_I'm looking for a 55" matte screen LED/LCD HDTV to replace my aging 52" Mits DLP._

_*1. Budget*_
_Non-limiting if needed, but_


----------



## Mike_WI

I just watched part of the AVS series "Home Theater Revealed" VIII.

My HT room is the (Mike T) section.

It doesn't have the commentary -- which I liked in the Craig B section (I haven't watched the entire DVD yet).


Link to Video series from WarrenP (at AVS): www.HomeTheaterRevealed.Com 


Mike



PS - For *WarrenP* if he's reading this...

Great camera angles. I wish I would have cleaned up my bookshelf rack more.

Your SVS sub initial shot and then pulling back was cool.

It looks like you really liked the woodwork and Rives designed bookshelves.

My neighbor has a more "concealed" system with more wires than anything I've seen outside of a magazine or AVS profiled install. Hopefully he has gotten back to you.


----------



## warrenP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18983143
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> PS - For *WarrenP* if he's reading this...
> 
> Great camera angles. I wish I would have cleaned up my bookshelf rack more. Your SVS sub initial shot and then pulling back was cool.
> 
> It looks like you really liked the woodwork and Rives designed bookshelves.
> 
> My neighbor has a more "concealed" system with more wires than anything I've seen outside of a magazine or AVS profiled install. Hopefully he has gotten back to you.



Hi Mike,


I appreciate the post. I did want to spend time on the woodwork and shelves, as that is so unique and such great features of your room. Thanks again for letting me come out there!


Have a great day, Warren


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrenP* /forum/post/18998740
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> 
> I appreciate the post. I did want to spend time on the woodwork and shelves, as that is so unique and such great features of your room. Thanks again for letting me come out there!
> 
> 
> Have a great day, Warren



Warren -

It was my pleasure to have you over.

Congrats on the VP job!


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*New AVR (Insignia 5010HD from BB) and TCA WAF-1 mini-monitors*

 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/18466671
> 
> 
> New thread with question started here:
> *Link*
> 
> *LCD TV and Speaker Wall Mount*
> 
> I'm looking for an *articulated LCD TV (42") and mini-monitor speaker mount.*
> Does such an entity exist?
> That is, a mount that moves the TV and speakers together (as opposed to separate speaker wall mounts).
> 
> Other permutations could include a 3.0 speaker setup or a speaker bar mount for the TV.
> This is for my gym.
> See pics in post #2
> 
> *Gear:*
> (Full list here (that's this thread) - AVS link )
> 
> *- TV:* Toshiba 42XV545U SRT 1080p LCD
> *- Cable:* SA8300HD (may switch out for a Samsung SMT-H3090 box in family rm)
> *- DVR storage:* Western Digitial (WD) 500GB MyDVR Expander via eSATA
> *- DVD:* Oppo DV-980
> *- BR:* Samsung BD-P1500
> *- Power:* Surge-X Flat Pak 82, APC AV H15
> *- Headphones:* Sennheiser RS130 wireless headphones (x2)
> 
> *Speaker options:*
> - Tweak City Audio (TCA) WAF-1 mini-monitors (already own) - link
> - Mordaunt-Short Carnival 2
> - KRK RokitG2 Series - Rokit 5
> - Usher S-520
> - "Other"
> - Speaker bar
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> Gym pic:


----------



## Mike_WI

New Oppo BDP-93.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1278530 
http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/...ead.php?t=3359 


Looks interesting...


Mike


EDIT:

11-10-10

Looks even more interesting...


----------



## Mike_WI

FYI in case people are interested...

*Consumer Electronics Association (CEA) Launches Tech Enthusiast (TE) Membership*
http://www.ce.org/ 



> Quote:
> CEA has created a membership category exclusively for individuals who are early adopters and fervent supporters of consumer technology.
> 
> Join today for the discounted rate of $29.
> 
> Learn more about participating as a CEA TE Partner (open to current CEA member companies only).




From confirmation email:


> Quote:
> Thank you for joining! You are now an official CEA Tech Enthusiast!
> 
> 
> As a CEA Tech Enthusiast (TE) member you will receive hot deals and incredible opportunities from our corporate partners.
> 
> These include free and discounted products, advance product launch information, access to industry events, and beta testing opportunities.
> 
> As a TE, you are privy to some very exclusive information.



Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I'm intrigued by the potential Denon 5308CI(A) hardware upgrades:
*Link* 


It would be difficult to retro-fit for front height and front width if there was an Audyssey *DSX* upgrade.


However, an *Audyssey SubEQ* upgrade might tempt me to do 2 subwoofers.


I'm watching the latest *"AVS Home Theater Revealed" DVD*.

Art Sonneborn's system is amazing.

I've seen pics on AVS and heard selected stories, but great to hear from the man himself on the build history.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Building on the post above...

*From Denon 5308CI thread...*
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post19524077 


Interesting.


At what price is it worth sending in your 5308CI(A) for updates vs. selling on e-bay (or other) and buying a 4311CI (or newer) and external amp(s) for less cost (than a new 5308CI) with all the bells and whistles and external amps?


I'm not sure, but I wouldn't pay $1000 to pay for upgrades.


Mike

**EDIT**


Per Denon , MSRPs:


5308CI - $5500

4311CI - $1999

------

~$3.5K for amps


A current Audiogon 5308CI (8/10 rating - not sold, but at least to get a range) - is on sale for $3250.

Let's assume you can sell a 5308CI for $3K.

That still gives you a 4311CI at MSRP (and obviously you can get for less) and $1K to spend on external amps and/or subs/surrounds/H/W speakers, etc.

{What am I talking myself into...





















}


...and I can't recollect on the pre/pro end what you are missing in the 4311CI that you get in the 5308CI

(and recall, I am a 5308CI owner !)

*External amps:*

7 ch - Emotiva UPA-7 - 125W/ch x7 - $599

5 ch - Emotiva XPA-5 - 200W/ch x5 - $709+

7 ch - Emotiva XPR-7/PMA-7350 - 350W/ch x7 - ~$3000



For some people rack space will be against external amps, but let's face it, the 5308CI is not tiny by itself.


I would likely just use XPA-3 for L/C/R and 4311CI for all remaining channels.

**EDIT** 12-9-10

A quote from Denon 5308CI thread:
Quote:

I inquired from Denon CS as to XT32 upgrade and this is the response:


"Here is the answer I received on your question for the AVR-5308CI. Most likely, public announcement to be made at CES or shortly thereafter."


Question: are Denon upgrades offered to any and all owners, or need one have purchased from an authorized dealer and be the original owner?
*12-20-10 Note from Denon 4311CI thread (merk54) post *

(bold added)
Quote:

I just got off the phone with the gentleman from Denon who has been working with me on the blue rain issue affecting my A100. Lots of interesting information to share with everyone.


First off, regarding the Audio Loss problem, he confirmed that it is being addressed with the *firmware release on 12/22*, so those of you with the Audio Loss problem can look forward to a fix later this week.


They have also *identified a manufacturing defect that is causing the blue rain problem.*

This defect is limited to a certain production run of HDMI/video boards and they hope to have a list of the affected serial numbers identified by next week at the latest.

It is a defect that will require the unit being serviced. He didn't have an exact date on when the replacement boards would be available in the states, but estimated in the next week or two.

He is going to contact me once the boards are available, and I will pass this information along once I receive it.


To me, this is all very positive news.

It's unfortunate that it will require a trip to the service center to resolve the blue rain issue, but it's very encouraging that they were able to *identify the cause and a resolution is at hand.*
*EDIT* 2-4-11

Link... http://usa.denon.com/US/Downloads/Pa...t-Updates.aspx 


RECENT UPDATES/UPGRADES


[AVR-5308CI(A)] (02/07/2011)

Denon AVR-5308CI UPGRADE


It’s Official! Denon will be offering an upgrade to our flagship A/V Surround components, the AVR-5308CI.

The upgrade program will begin in October and will include the following feature enhancements to these already incredible products, ensuring them of being the entertainment centerpiece to their owners’ home.

*What is included in this upgrade


* Audyssey MultEQ XT32 (including Audyssey Pro)

* Audyssey DSX Surround Processing

* Dolby PLIIz Surround Processing

* 3D Video Pass-through via HDMI*


How do you get this upgrade?


The upgrade will be done via both hardware and firmware, and will be done at our many Denon Factory Service Centers around the country. Click Here to go to our Updates & Upgrades Page.


How much does this upgrade cost?


Pricing for the upgrade will be *$1099* and will also include the return shipping and new box and packing if needed for shipping to or from from the Service Center.


When will the upgrade be available? More information on the upgrade process will be released in September, however we invite you to sign up for email updates on this amazing Feature Upgrade from Denon!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Mike,


Are you still looking for the articulating mount?


I'll try and find one I saw that looked pretty nice in a build....


I think it was either Arrow or Diamond brand....


Greg


----------



## Mike_WI

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha* 
Mike,


Are you still looking for the articulating mount?


I'll try and find one I saw that looked pretty nice in a build....


I think it was either Arrow or Diamond brand....


Greg
Potentially.

Things are working out pretty well as they are now, but keeping my eye open.

Thanks for ideas.


Mike


PS - Nice build thread you've got going. I look forward to seeing it getting closer to completion.


----------



## Mike_WI

In case people are interested, I started a digital analog converter (DAC) FAQ here:
* link *



Mike


*EDIT*

Blocked link...


How about...

http://www.X.com/showtopic.php?tid/145110/ 


Where X = home_theater_spot *(except without underlines!)*


----------



## Mike_WI

*Lumagen RadianceMini 3D announced*
*Link* 



> Quote:
> RadianceMini 3D joins the award winning Lumagen® Radiance™ video processor family.
> 
> 
> January 6, 2011 — Lumagen®, Inc., a specialist in the design and manufacture of video products for the home and corporate markets, is announcing the RadianceMini 3D.
> 
> The RadianceMini 3D joins other members of the Radiance family, which includes the CEA® 2010 Platinum Video Product of the Year, the RadianceXE.
> 
> 
> The RadianceMini 3D sports two HDMI® inputs, and one HDMI output, and can be controlled by either the included IR remote, or by RS-232. Control and setup are the same as other units in the Radiance family.
> 
> In addition, it provides the same exceptional video quality that the Radiance line has become known for.
> 
> The unit’s case measures in at a diminutive 8.5” by 5” by 1.05” (216mm by 127mm by 27mm) and has mounting tabs so it can be fastened to a shelf, or to the wall behind a flat-panel display.
> 
> 
> HDMI 1.4 3D is supported, including scaling and aspect ratio control for 3D Bluray movies for use with an anamorphic lens, such as those produced by Panamorph®.
> 
> For dual-projector 3D, two units can be used with each receiving 3D and outputting video for either the left-eye or right-eye.
> 
> 
> Jim Peterson, Lumagen’s president, stated, “Our customers have been asking us for a new Radiance product optimized for small systems.
> 
> The RadianceMini 3D fulfills this request, as well as the need for premier video processing when another product, such as an AVR, or HDMI matrix-switch, is being used for source selection.”
> 
> 
> As with the other members of the Radiance line, proprietary No-ring™ scaling, linear-Gamma RGB-color-palette CMS, 21-point parametric grayscale calibration, video deinterlacing, MPEG artifact reduction, temporal noise reduction, and other features, combine to provide the best video quality available.
> 
> 
> The RadianceMini 3D is currently available, and is priced at $1995 MSRP.
> 
> 
> For more information contact Lumagen at:
> 
> 503-574-2211 Voice • 503-296-2384 Fax • www.lumagen.com • [email protected]
> 
> # # #
> 
> Lumagen is a registered trademark of Lumagen, Incorporated. VisionDVI, VisionHDP, VisionHDQ, VisionPro HDP, Radiance, RadianceXD, RadianceXE, and RadianceXS, RadianceMini, are trademarks of Lumagen Incorporated. Other trademarks are the property of their respective owners.
> 
> __________________
> 
> Jim Peterson
> 
> Lumagen



Here's a picture:
http://www.curtpalme.com/images/RadianceMini3D_800.jpg 


This sort of makes me wonder if I could/should/would (














) do the following:

*Sell:*

Denon 5308CI(A) (for reasons see posts above...)

Lumagen RadianceXE

*Buy:*

Denon 4311CI (+ Audyssey Pro license for new AVR -- I already own Pro kit)

JVC RS50 (or RS60) +/- RadianceMini 3D (even need it with RS50 CMS?) or wait for next gen of JVC ???



That's not even getting into subwoofer exchanges with the 4311CI subEQ capability for 2 sub calibration.


Mike

**EDIT* POWER BUY*
* AVS Powerbuy: For immediate shipment the "NEW" Lumagen "RadianceMini 3D" call now! *


> Quote:
> AVS is proud to announce the availability for immediate shipment of a new product in the acclaimed range of Radiance processors from Lumagen, the RadianceMini 3D, and special power buy pricing.
> 
> 
> The RadianceMini 3D has a *MSRP of $1995.*
> 
> AVS is conducting a power buy on the RadianceMini 3D for units ordered by January 31, 2011. *This power buy closes January 31.*
> 
> The very special power buy price is *$1395 plus $30 freight* to any location in the continental United States.
> 
> Please contact a member of the AV Science sales team to place your order or if you have any questions.
> 
> Entry in the large family of happy Lumagen users is only a phone call away.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Turk 585-671-2968
> 
> Daniel Hutnicki 585-671-2937
> 
> Bobbijean Coakley 585-671-2920
> 
> Mark Haflich 585-671-2972


**EDIT #2**

No Lumagen Radiance XE's on Audiogon.

Anyone know the bluebook?


----------



## HuskerOmaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/19774928
> 
> 
> 
> This sort of makes me wonder if I could/should/would (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) do the following:
> 
> *Sell:*
> 
> Denon 5308CI(A) (for reasons see posts above...)
> 
> Lumagen RadianceXE
> 
> *Buy:*
> 
> Denon 4311CI (+ Audyssey Pro license for new AVR -- I already own Pro kit)
> 
> JVC RS50 (or RS60) +/- RadianceMini 3D (even need it with RS50 CMS?) or wait for next gen of JVC ???
> 
> 
> *That's not even getting into subwoofer exchanges with the 4311CI subEQ capability for 2 sub calibration.*
> 
> 
> Mike




Mike,


I say yes get it, get a review out!


I haven't read anything telling on the 2 sub calibration yet...it seems CHT and eD people think it is just more "computers" messing with sub calibration.


I think it is interesting...and the reason I haven't chosen my AVR yet as well.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha* /forum/post/19775411
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I say yes get it, get a review out!
> 
> 
> I haven't read anything telling on the 2 sub calibration yet...it seems CHT and eD people think it is just more "computers" messing with sub calibration.
> 
> 
> I think it is interesting...and the reason I haven't chosen my AVR yet as well.



RE: "it" -- which one?


I think most people (in the Audyssey thread -- biased I realize) find it useful if they play with it long enough.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

**EDIT* POWER BUY*
* AVS Powerbuy: For immediate shipment the "NEW" Lumagen "RadianceMini 3D" call now! *


> Quote:
> AVS is proud to announce the availability for immediate shipment of a new product in the acclaimed range of Radiance processors from Lumagen, the RadianceMini 3D, and special power buy pricing.
> 
> 
> The RadianceMini 3D has a *MSRP of $1995.*
> 
> AVS is conducting a power buy on the RadianceMini 3D for units ordered by January 31, 2011. *This power buy closes January 31.*
> 
> The very special power buy price is *$1395 plus $30 freight* to any location in the continental United States.
> 
> Please contact a member of the AV Science sales team to place your order or if you have any questions.
> 
> Entry in the large family of happy Lumagen users is only a phone call away.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Turk 585-671-2968
> 
> Daniel Hutnicki 585-671-2937
> 
> Bobbijean Coakley 585-671-2920
> 
> Mark Haflich 585-671-2972


----------



## HuskerOmaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/19775458
> 
> 
> RE: "it" -- which one?
> 
> 
> I think most people (in the Audyssey thread -- biased I realize) find it useful if they play with it long enough.
> 
> 
> Mike



True...I'm referring to the XT32 vs XT...


I'm probably down to either the Onkyo 1007 or 3008....maybe the Denon you referenced as well......Since I'm new to everything, might just go the 1007 route...near $600 some places.


I don't know much about the other stuff, guess I have more researching.


Do I need to drop $1300 on that?


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Mike,


Did you ever find a TV wall mount that articulates?


I'm thinking I'm going to place my 37" Aquos on the wall my rack sits in...


Then cover it with my velvet curtains when not in use to match my window curtains on the opposite side (this should also cover my 1st reflection points...and my wife won't know the better!-she doesn't like the acoustic panel idea..weird!)


Anyways..let me know!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha* /forum/post/19831837
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> Did you ever find a TV wall mount that articulates?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to place my 37" Aquos on the wall my rack sits in...
> 
> 
> Then cover it with my velvet curtains when not in use to match my window curtains on the opposite side (this should also cover my 1st reflection points...and my wife won't know the better!-she doesn't like the acoustic panel idea..weird!)
> 
> 
> Anyways..let me know!



Yo HO -


My gym TV is still just sitting on a tall cabinet.

It works.

My bar TV is on a shelf.


There are many articulating options; however, the really nice ones can cost as much as the TV.

Let me know what you get.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

After a discussion in the Audyssey thread ( post ):

Quote:

Originally Posted by *batpig* 
here is what Chris has said in the past:
(bold added)
Quote:

Originally Posted by *audyssey*

Midrange compensation is an intentional dip in the 2 kHz region where the vast majority of tweeter-to-midrange crossovers are.

In that region the tweeter is at the low end of its range and the midrange at the high end of its range and the directivity of the speaker goes through major changes.

We found that if that region is equalized to flat, the change in direct to reflected ratio that happens because of the directivity variations causes voices to sound harsh (among other things).

So, we have this implemented in the Audyssey target curve.
*With MultEQ Pro you can choose to turn it off, but we don't recommend it.*

This notion was observed 40 years ago by BBC speaker designers in their studio monitors.

They designed their speakers with this "BBC dip" intentionally in the speaker response.
Interesting.


These were my settings:

Target Sound Options:

-- *Mid range compensation (MRC): off*

-- High frequency roll off: #1



I guess I should try MRC "on" and see what that sounds like.


Mike

---------------------------------------------------------

...I was thinking of trying MRC on/off and see what it sounds like.


That got me thinking of a variety of *possible changes*:


1. Exchange Denon 5308CI for 4311CI and get *2 subs* for SubEQ and XT32 -- but that is not happening soon.

2. Try to change the port setting/plug for my *SVS PB12-Ultra/2* (* SVS link *) to 16 Hz (from 20 Hz) and see if I can get more low frequency extension.

eg -- *16Hz config (2 ports blocked and SS filter at 16Hz)*

I see the SVS response curves for 25 Hz and 20 Hz but not 16 Hz here:
http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-ultra2.cfm 


My last Audyssey setup has a flat low frequency response to 20 Hz (don't know about lower as limit for that version of Audyssey FW).


Can I do better?

Just leave it alone?


Since the sub gain has lots of room and the AVR trim is negative it seems like I have lots of headroom remaining.


Mike


---------
*Date: 11-21-09*
*Variables:*
*Audyssey version:* v3.2.628.465
*Measures:* 12
*RS1000Sig*

-- toe in: aimed at center

-- woofers aimed (in or out): in

-- woofers gain: ~ 2 o’clock position [increased from last time --approx 40% max (left), 60% max (right)]

-- woofers phase: 0

-- woofers frequency (crossover/cutoff): Freq to ~80 (10 o'clock position)
*RSC200Sig Center:* tilted up toward ear height
*Sub position:* front left corner
*Target Sound Options:*

-- *Mid range compensation (MRC): off*

-- *High frequency roll off: #1*
*Mic:* ~1.5 ft from back of leather chair
*Measures*

-- #1: front, mid (right)

-- #2: front, mid (right) – 3 ft in front of prior position

-- #3-8: remaining front seats & 3 ft in front

-- #9, 10 – mid back seats (excluding most lateral back seats as off tweeter axis)

-- #11, 12 – 3 ft in front of first position
*Chairs:*

-- Front - measured as fully reclined

-- Back - measured as fully reclined

*Other comments:*

- no cell phones or Blackberry in room (may interfere)

- decreased subwoofer gain to = 10 o’clock position -- given -12 dB gain via Audyssey measurement on 11-06 and 11-08-09 calculations

- mic away from seat

- less "wide" at rear seating position based on L/R toe in

- more measurements

*Next time:*

-\tdifferent height measures

-\tinclude two lateral back seats as not “extreme” off axis (???)

-\t??? change RS1000Sig woofer gain and/or crossover ???

-\tConsider playing with MRC and “flat” custom curve

 

Audyssey Customer Certificate 11-21-09 - 12 meas - 80Hz cutoff.pdf 147.958984375k . file


----------



## Mike_WI

I had not been using *Audyssey Dynamic EQ* before (to be more "pure" or something).

I switched it on last night while watching The Empire Strikes Back with the kids.

We listened at usual listening level (-18 to -20 from reference).

Wow!

So much better.

I must not have experimented with this much. Stupid.


Since I usually listen at levels way below reference with the kids in the HT room and wife watching TV upstairs (despite QuietRock and other noise isolating abilities - basement, door closed, room treatments) -- having the Dynamic EQ really helped.


Mike


From site:

(bold added)



> Quote:
> *Dynamic EQ highlights*
> 
> Audio detail, all the time. Dynamic EQ continuously monitors your content to make dialog intelligible and background detail audible. Fully enjoy your movies, music and games.
> 
> Surround sound at low volumes. When you turn the volume down, surround sound and bass disappear. *With Dynamic EQ, you can regain your surround sound and not wake the kids.*
> 
> A key component in your AVR. Audyssey Dynamic EQ comes standard on many home theater receivers – be sure yours has it.


----------



## Smitty2k1

Great setup! Wow!


I too love DynamicEQ on my Dennon AVR (Just a 789) and I don't really care for Dynamic Volume.


Good to see a fellow SE Wisconsin-er. I live in Lake Geneva.


Smitty


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smitty2k1* /forum/post/20144809
> 
> 
> Great setup! Wow!
> 
> 
> I too love DynamicEQ on my Dennon AVR (Just a 789) and I don't really care for Dynamic Volume.
> 
> 
> Good to see a fellow SE Wisconsin-er. I live in Lake Geneva.
> 
> 
> Smitty



Thanks.


There are several AVSers around here.

For instance check out Warpdrv's subwoofer thread .

Good stuff.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Lumagen Radiance XE problems...


I posted this on AVS:

*AVS Lumagen Radiance thread* - link 
*Lumagen Forum* - link 



> Quote:
> *Equipment:*
> 
> In brief, I have a Lumagen XE connected to Denon 5308CI(A) for sound and JVC RS20 projector for video.
> 
> *Problem:*
> 
> When I turn on the system as I usually do the XE power light turns red and then green (normal).
> 
> 
> If I hit an input number (eg 1), then the green light goes out on the XE and I have no signal to the projector.
> 
> *Troubleshooting:*
> 
> 1. I've turned on/off multiple times by main system switch (Surge-X SEQ) or by pulling out power cord from XE.
> 
> 2. If before I hit an input button I hit 16:9 or other aspect ratio button, I can see that change on the projector.
> 
> 3. The projector test button works fin
> 
> 4. Only recent change is upgrading my Oppo BDP83 FW to latest public release. However, I can't see how that should effect XE.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Is there another "reset" that doesn't destroy my Craig Rounds XE calibration settings?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

New Lumagen Radiance XE power supply should be here on Wed to trouble shoot.


My lamp is about *1300 hours*, so I guess I should start thinking about:


- new lamp

- cleaning lamp assembly (will find that link...)

- re-calibration after 100 hours on new lamp


Holding off on a new projector for as long as possible.

I think the auto "warning" light on the JVC RS20 goes on at 1900 hours.


Mike


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I'm at 1750 hours on my bulb so I know what you are talking about!


And I missed your post earlier about Dynamic EQ as well as other settings...these AVRs have tons of sweet options once you start exploring.


----------



## Mike_WI

A new Lumagen Radiance XE power supply arrived on Wed, but I won't be able to experiment with fixing and changing all of the connections until this weekend.


Watching 10 Commandments (over 3 nights!) with the kids.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Installed new Lumagen Radiance XE power supply tonight.

Was able to pull up menu, but as before, when I hit an input (eg, #1) the Radiance went dead.


Any other suggestions before I return it?


Mike


----------



## HuskerOmaha

The XE doesn't have firmware that updates does it?


10 Commandments rocks.


Ninja Edit-The '56 Heston version, of course.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha* /forum/post/20248815
> 
> 
> The XE doesn't have firmware that updates does it?
> 
> 
> 10 Commandments rocks.
> 
> 
> Ninja Edit-The '56 Heston version, of course.



The XE has multiple FW versions; however, they are done manually and none were done/changed before the problems.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha* /forum/post/20248815
> 
> 
> The XE doesn't have firmware that updates does it?
> 
> 
> 10 Commandments rocks.
> 
> 
> Ninja Edit-The '56 Heston version, of course.



Amazing.

I'm not sure how the FW could get "corrupted", but that sounds like the most logical explanation.

Fixed with a "force" update of the most recent: 021611 FW.


Mike


----------



## jim tressler

mike - your theater looks fantastic! job well done.. I have an odd question - similar to what I asked husker - it looks like you have covered a utility box behind your screen - is is possible to get some close up pics of how it was done?


thanks


jim


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim tressler* /forum/post/20275535
> 
> 
> mike - your theater looks fantastic! job well done.. I have an odd question - similar to what I asked husker - it looks like you have covered a utility box behind your screen - is is possible to get some close up pics of how it was done?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> jim



Thanks.

I can take some pics.

If you don't see anything posted in a few days feel free to re-post or PM me.

I will be out of town Fri/Sat, so will work on Sunday potentially.


Mike


----------



## jim tressler

awesome! thanks


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim tressler* /forum/post/20275535
> 
> 
> mike - your theater looks fantastic! job well done..
> 
> I have an odd question - similar to what I asked husker - it looks like you have covered a utility box behind your screen - is is possible to get some close up pics of how it was done?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> jim



Jim -


Here are some pics of the cabinet behind my false front wall.

This allows access easily to electrical, cable, ethernet, phone.


Mike


----------



## Franin

Happy Easter Mike_WI


----------



## jim tressler

Mike - Much appreciated !! thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/20283574
> 
> 
> Jim -
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the cabinet behind my false front wall.
> 
> This allows access easily to electrical, cable, ethernet, phone.
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy Easter Mike_WI



Thanks.

Happy Easter to yo and your family as well.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim tressler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike - Much appreciated !! thanks!



No problem.

Good luck with your projects.


Mike


----------



## UNICRON-WMD

Hey man, great theater. You seem to upgrade alot too.


Do you ever have meet ups?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UNICRON-WMD* /forum/post/20414851
> 
> 
> Hey man, great theater. You seem to upgrade alot too.
> 
> 
> Do you ever have meet ups?



Hi.

I haven't upgraded in a while.

Nothing new and fancy for people to see in the last few years.

I'll try to let you know if we do something.

My HT is highlighted in the AVS video DVD series. I forget which DVD #, but there should be a link above.


You might also check out SOWK's build thread on AVS for another Milwaukee area HT build (that is ongoing).


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Around 1440 hours on JVC RS20 projector.

Decided to order a replacement lamp from AVS.

Surprised to find out that Jason Turk isn't around anymore.


Mike


----------



## Happytobehere200

Really? Wow, what a bummer. Economy is hitting everyone. Well everyone that doesn't run.... Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/20635298
> 
> 
> Really? Wow, what a bummer. Economy is hitting everyone. Well everyone that doesn't run.... Sorry, couldn't resist...



HTBH200 -


I don't know the reason.

Just that Jason isn't at AVS anymore.


Now I need to do some FW updates for Lumagen Radiance in the future -- well, at least before next calibration. I guess I need to wait for this lamp to run out.


Mike


----------



## TheHills44060

Just read this thread from start to finish. Very impressed with all of the dedication you put into it unfortunately the cheap Emotiva gear kills it for me. Hopefully you upgrade soon and take advantage of all your hard work.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheHills44060* /forum/post/20682064
> 
> 
> Just read this thread from start to finish.
> 
> Very impressed with all of the dedication you put into it unfortunately the cheap Emotiva gear kills it for me.
> 
> Hopefully you upgrade soon and take advantage of all your hard work.












What do you mean?

Are you suggesting that I would notice a difference in my home theater enjoyment if I had a more expensive 3 channel external amplifier?

Really?


Emotiva may not be the most expensive equipment (so...) and may have problems with their processors, but I have heard very few complaints about their amplifiers.


Want to expand on that?


Mike


----------



## SOWK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Are you suggesting that I would notice a difference in my home theater enjoyment if I had a more expensive 3 channel external amplifier?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> Emotiva may not be the most expensive equipment (so...) and may have problems with their processors, but I have heard very few complaints about their amplifiers.
> 
> 
> Want to expand on that?
> 
> 
> Mike



Don't worry about it too much Mike, can't please them all.


----------



## SOWK

Have you changed the lamp on the rs20 yet?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/20933849
> 
> 
> Have you changed the lamp on the rs20 yet?



No. Not yet.

Lamp still working.

I realized that I can't do it "in situ" with the pillar behind the projector.

Really busy summer, so may do it some cold day this fall/winter when not much to do outside.


I will likely replace, update Lumagen Radiance FW, and after 100+ hours get it re-calibrated.


Have you checked out any of the new JVC projectors?

I know you are building.


I have no big desire to upgrade anything for a while except for a remote/integration setup -- and/or a house hard drive or something.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Dug up this thread because NOW I am replacing the lamp.

I was going to look for the link for cleaning inside projector if I can find it...


Mike


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK*  /t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/480#post_20933849
> 
> 
> Have you changed the lamp on the rs20 yet?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI*  /t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/480#post_20933857
> 
> 
> 
> No. Not yet.
> 
> 
> Lamp still working.
> 
> 
> I realized that I can't do it "in situ" with the pillar behind the projector.
> 
> 
> Really busy summer, so may do it some cold day this fall/winter when not much to do outside.
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely replace, update Lumagen Radiance FW, and after 100+ hours get it re-calibrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked out any of the new JVC projectors?
> 
> 
> I know you are building.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no big desire to upgrade anything for a while except for a remote/integration setup -- and/or a house hard drive or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Found this:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1290294/jvc-dla-rs20u-owners-thread 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1096981/official-jvc-rs20-hd750-calibration-and-cms-thread 


*Good info about cleaning the "prism" assembly to improve/restore brightness levels:*
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1223098 


*post #342 of 723 10/20/10 bches:*


> Quote:
> Unscrew the two small screws on the plastic cover on the rear, then the two screws that hold the lens assembly in.
> 
> After unscrewing these, pull the handle on the lens assembly to remove it, and you will see the prism inside (it is stationary--don't try to remove it!).
> 
> You can reach it with a lens cloth over a finger, or you can use the eraser end of a pencil covered by the lens cloth.





> Quote:
> I just read about a piece of advice I hadn't seen before that might be of use: Wear latex gloves when doing this (or just when replacing a bulb). The grease from one's hands can harm the optical components, when it gets superheated, causing cracks or more severe structural integrity problems, apparently.





> Quote:
> Yes, it's very important to keep finger oils off high temp glass surfaces and gloves may be a good method.
> 
> Oils cause differential heating and different expansion rates can cause a bulb to fail.
> 
> The prism should be OK, though you'll want to clean everything off it regardless.





> Quote:
> ...I cleaned my RS-20 rear optics again today, 7/9, and there was a definite reappearance of more residue, which was visible under flashlight, and which again cleaned off easily with a dry microfiber cloth. Appearance was cloudy, film layer upon the rear internal optics, and, as before, there was none visible on the front lamp protective glass. Last cleaned mine on 4/27, per previous post. I have no way of measuring resulting luminance improvement. What the heck is this stuff? And, I wonder if it is unique to JVC's design, or is the problem more universal?



millerwill:


> Quote:
> Only twice, and you motivated me to go back and look at the numbers:
> 
> 
> 1st cleaning (1300 hrs on lamp) ==> 115% increase in lumens
> 
> 2nd cleaning (1830 hrs on lamp) ==> 55% increase
> 
> 
> The values are all for low lamp mode, though the %'s were about the same in high lamp.




post #396 of 723 10/28/10 pepar:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1223098/please-post-experience-of-jvc-hd750-350-550-950-bulb-lifetime-lamp-brightness-drop/390#post_19405330 


> Quote:
> Hazy prism and flake of "debris" stuck to it (staticly?) The debris was removed and looked like part of the frame had cracked (lower left).
> 
> 
> Second prism image is after one swipe with a lens cleaning pad.
> 
> 
> Third image is prism completely cleaned. Night and day looking at the prism and night and day looking at the image projected.


----------



## Mike_WI

Got cleaned and installed.


Backing down to standard (non-high) brightness setting.

Figured out the lamp re-zeroing key sequence.



Pic of prism:
 


Pic of old and new lens:


----------



## Mike_WI

Much brighter.

Still need to calibrate.

My To Do List:

- watch more movies to up hours on new lamp

- d-load new RadianceXE FW
http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=radiancexe_updates 

- look at Oppo BDP-103/105 Blu Ray players:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1428214/official-oppo-bdp-103-bdp-105-anticipation-thread/150


----------



## SOWK

Who are you having do the calibration?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK*  /t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/480#post_22392887
> 
> 
> Who are you having do the calibration?



Craig Rounds did it last time.


Excerpt from my post#1


> Quote:
> *Projector:* JVC RS20 1080p
> 
> -- FW: v1.1 updated 5/9/09
> 
> -- Calibrated by Craig Rounds (w/ Lumagen RadianceXE on 5/16/09) and _____ (update)
> 
> -- on 8/29/10 @ JVC RS20 937 hours - bumped up lamp to "high" mode and turned apeture from 0 to -3.
> 
> -- HDMI -> Enhanced, 4:2:2 (see video processor settings below)
> *Video processor:* Lumagen RadianceXE
> 
> -- FW (XE update link): (Updated: 4-xx-11) -
> 
> Production 021611 FW-
> 
> -- Settings:
> 
> --- HDMI: enhanced, 4:2:2 - Notes on HDMI: recommended enhanced-- nathan_h rec - link - "...set the projector to enhanced (computer) levels (not AUTO) -- and adjust the brightness control on the projector to the point where the pluge pattern on your calibration patterns looks correct. I find this more reliable than choosing "normal" video HDMI in the RS20 menus, and more predictable than using AUTO, and is the way gregr recommends setting up the unit in the WSR review. Other people prefer to set the HDMI level to 'normal' on the projector, too -- but since that clips blacker-than-black levels, setting the right brightness is tougher -- and the end result, for me, was not only less accurate but also less pleasing."
> 
> --- Gamma: 2.28 -- (Note, in "The Rogers Report" on the JVC RS20 in Widescreen Review Jul/Aug 2009, Issue 141, p. 21 -- He used a 2.4 gamma.)
> 
> --- Cable "Input 1A" set to "Video" -- See Dave G Recs (link & explanation) -- Deinterlacing: Menu -> Input x -> Video Setup -> (choose resolution) -> Control -> Deint -> Mode (Video)
> 
> -- Other XE/RS20 measurements -- see link & subsequent post


----------



## SOWK

You can still hire me if you would like.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK*  /t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/480#post_22395043
> 
> 
> You can still hire me if you would like.


Roger roger.

Craig has a lot of experience with the Lumagen/JVC combo.

I appreciate your good eye and have some friends with or starting to set up HT's that might not need/want the full calibration with gear expense.

Have you gotten any new calibration gear?


What is ETA (???) on your new JVC projector -- Dec? Jan?


Thanks.


Mike


----------



## SOWK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI*  /t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/480#post_22395059
> 
> 
> Roger roger.
> 
> Craig has a lot of experience with the Lumagen/JVC combo.
> 
> I appreciate your good eye and have some friends with or starting to set up HT's that might not need/want the full calibration with gear expense.
> 
> Have you gotten any new calibration gear?
> 
> What is ETA (???) on your new JVC projector -- Dec? Jan?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike



I did get some new calibration gear.


ChromaPure Software

Display 3

I reference it to my I1 Pro.


I will be getting the new JVC late Nov. or early Dec.


----------



## SOWK

Before you hire Craig, you should come over and see what a SOWK Setup / Calibration can be like...


----------



## HuskerOmaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK*  /t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/480#post_22395580
> 
> 
> I did get some new calibration gear.
> 
> ChromaPure Software
> 
> Display 3
> 
> I reference it to my I1 Pro.
> 
> I will be getting the new JVC late Nov. or early Dec.




And your old projector goes.................?


----------



## SOWK

What one... lol.


Over the Last year I have had the:


Samung A900B

Sony VPL-VW95ES

JVC RS-55

BenQ W7000

Mitsubsihi 9000D


All are sold at this point.



I am buying a BenQ W6000 as a temp projector that I will not sell, and keep if I switch between projectors.


I think I will be keeping the JVC RS48 for over a year though.


I wanted to see what each manufacurer was capible of and choose the best for me in the end.


----------



## Mike_WI

Wow.


Much new after a long no new FW period...

*Beta 090412- NEW 125 point CMS added! -- 'Official RadianceXD support thread' updated*
http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=radiancexe_updates 

*Beta 090412- NEW 125 point CMS added!*

That's a 5x5x5 matrix for color correction and calibration. A big upgrade from our previous 8 point matrix which allowed calibration from only the corners of the color cube. The new 125 point gamut has it's calibration points located at 0, 25, 50, 75,100% of video min/maximums. The older 8 point gamut was located at digital min/maximums which did not give quite as much precision. Previous calibration values in the CMS gamut menu are interpolated to the new gamut locations so the numbers displayed in the menu will be different. This doesn't change your previously performed calibration results. Instead, the changed values represent the same calibration but from the new gamut locations. You now have the option of calibrating with 8 or 125 points. If you perform an 8 point calibration you can change to the 125 point mode and keep the previously set 8 points. The other 117 points are interpolated from the original 8 when changing from 8 to 125 point mode. With this many points to adjust, auto calibration software from SpectraCal and ChromaPure really helps. They have both added support for our new 125 point gamut with excellent results. Note: We are in the process of updating the Configuration Utility to support backing up the new 125 point gamut data to a PC via rs232. This should be available by tomorrow.

Gamma correction: Range has been extended and can now be adjusted in steps of .01.

Test Patterns: Added 2.35 letterbox geometry overscan pattern.

Bugfixes,etc: Problems with Top/Btm 3D formats to Frame Packed and Frame Sequential output was fixed. An issue of using test patterns with certain settings not restoring the input aspect was fixed. Improvement to output setup menu allows multiple changes within the command to be performed more easily. Added sending 601/709 color information needed by Darbee Darblets with firmware before 2.8.2214. Added a direct command to globally disable video on output 1, "menu 0985". Other small fixes and improvements were also made.


----------



## Mike_WI

I switched from Time Warner Cable to DirectTV "whole house" DVR with 5 channels of recording.

Lowered monthly cost and better interface, iPhone apps, etc.

*To Do List for Dec/Jan includes:*

Lumagen Radiance XE Firmware update

JVC RS20 re-calibration (now >100 hours on it)

Repair UPS for HT rack

Clean up rack with Direct TV much smaller receiver -- RSH4A2S DIRECTV C31700

Thinking about BDP-103


If I don't check in again, Happy Holidays all.


Mike


----------



## tbraden32

Mike,


I thought of doing that same switch, TW to Direct. I have heard horror stories of Direct and their service. TW has always been fairly good, but they are more expensive especially if you have multiple HD boxes.


Let me know your thoughts on Direct after a while of using them.


Thanks


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32*  /t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/480#post_22725115
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> I thought of doing that same switch, TW to Direct. I have heard horror stories of Direct and their service. TW has always been fairly good, but they are more expensive especially if you have multiple HD boxes.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts on Direct after a while of using them.
> 
> Thanks


No issues so far.

Haven't used DVR much, but the one DVR for whole house capability is great.

I downloaded the iPhone app. I've only gotten it to work in one room/main receiver so far.

More experimenting in the future.


----------



## Mike_WI

There are some firmware/software issues on Genie and C31/700 receivers causing audio drops during pay-per-view and lack of TV signal (despite guide/menu working) that are apparently being addressed with FW pushes rolling out over US.

I hit "mute" during the Green Bay game and the TV signal stopped. That caused a bit of commotion here, but DirectTV tech support (after getting through all of their menus) helped me by directing me to reset from the Genie central box.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

From WarrenP series...


> Quote:
> Everyone loves to check out other home theaters, and while photos are nice, video is even better.
> 
> On the Home Theater Video (These videos were all filmed as part of the now out-of-print Home Theater Revealed DVD series.) pages here on the site, you can check out what others have made, see their theaters, and get inspired to create your own.
> 
> Time to start the design and build of your own dream home theater!


Who is Warren?
http://thehometheaterbook.com/who-is-warren/ 



Check out a video of my theater here:
http://thehometheaterbook.com/home-theater-videos-06/


----------



## Mike_WI

Middle Atlantic Rack new RSH plates for Direct TV and Oppo BDP-103...

MA rack top w new RSH plates Direct TV 103.JPG 1051k .JPG file


----------



## Mike_WI

Furman M1500-UPS-PFP repaired (C40 capacitor replaced) and ready to re-install!
http://www.panamax.com/Products/Battery-Backup/M1500-UPS-PFP.php 


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Based on Emotiva thread comments link , ordered this:
http://www.lightdims.com/ 


Mike


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI*  /t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/510#post_23215145
> 
> 
> Based on Emotiva thread comments link , ordered this:
> http://www.lightdims.com/
> 
> 
> Mike



Dude, that's awesome!!!! I want some, and I don't even have my gear in the same room!


----------



## Mike_WI

*Looking for a Windows 8 Pro 64 bit compatible audio card.*

My computer setup was:
*Computer (desktop, home)*
*- From:* Cyberpower
*- CPU:* Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.67 GHz
*- MOB:* ASUS X58 P6T SLI
*Audio:* Audiotrak - Prodigy HD2 

--- Output #1) to Dell LCD computer speaker bar

--- Output #2) to RCA outs to Russound house system
*- Video:* ATI Radeon HD 4870
*- Monitor:* Dell 2408WFP - 24" LCD
*- Memory:* 24 GB DDR3 PC1600 Kingston Hyper (upgraded from 6GB on 9/22/11; 12->24 3/2013)
*- OS:* Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit
*- Media Player:* WinAmp version 6.21 (July 2011)
*- NAS:* HP Mediasmart Server (MSS) EX490 - 1TB HD + 2TB WD Caviar Green ("EADS" not "EARS" series)


I upgraded to Windows 8 Pro 64 bit and found out that the Audiotrak - Prodigy HD2 is not compatible with Windows 8.

So that card is not active.

I am currently using my HRT Music Streamer for USB->RCA output to whole house system.


I was surprised in my cursory search that the audio cards available today are similar or the same as when I looked in 2009.


New setup...

*Case:* Cooler Master (from Cyberpower)
*MOB:* Asus P8Z77-V PRO/Thunderbolt
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50 GHz
*Cooler:* Cooler Master V8
*RAM:* 16 GB Kingston Hyper DDR SDRAM
*SSD [C:]:* 256 GB Samsung 840 Pro Series MZ
*HD [D]:* 1 TB
*HD [Data/J:]:* 3 TB
*HD [L:]:* 1 TB
*Video:* ATI Radeon HD 4870 Series
*Audio:* Audiotrak - Prodigy HD2 
*Monitor:* Dell 2408WFP - 24" LCD
*OS:* Windows 8 Pro 64 bit
*Media Player:* WinAmp version 6.6
*NAS:* HP Mediasmart Server (MSS) EX490 - 1TB HD + 2TB WD Caviar Green ("EADS" not "EARS" series)

*Possible Win 8 compatible Audio PCI-Express cards with RCA outs:*


Asus Xonar Essence STX PCI-Express

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD Internal Sound Card with THX SB1270

Creative Sound Blaster ZxR SBX PCIE Gaming Sound Card with Audio Control Module SB1510 -- too expensive for what I need


or...


HRT Music Streamer for a decent DAC, but without ability to use sound bar on monitor (?)

On MOB sound with RCA converter

-- http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77V_PROTHUNDERBOLT/ 

-- http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5260/asus-p8z77-v-pro-thunderbolt-intel-z77-motherboard-review/index.html


----------



## Mike_WI

Updated Lumagen Radiance XE FW after over 2 years.


Next project -- calibration (not me) for new (>100 hrs) bulb in JVC RS20.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Anyone?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI*  /t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/510#post_23283385
> 
> *Looking for a Windows 8 Pro 64 bit compatible audio card.*
> 
> My computer setup was:
> *Computer (desktop, home)*
> *- From:* Cyberpower
> *- CPU:* Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.67 GHz
> *- MOB:* ASUS X58 P6T SLI
> *Audio:* Audiotrak - Prodigy HD2
> 
> --- Output #1) to Dell LCD computer speaker bar
> 
> --- Output #2) to RCA outs to Russound house system
> *- Video:* ATI Radeon HD 4870
> *- Monitor:* Dell 2408WFP - 24" LCD
> *- Memory:* 24 GB DDR3 PC1600 Kingston Hyper (upgraded from 6GB on 9/22/11; 12->24 3/2013)
> *- OS:* Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit
> *- Media Player:* WinAmp version 6.21 (July 2011)
> *- NAS:* HP Mediasmart Server (MSS) EX490 - 1TB HD + 2TB WD Caviar Green ("EADS" not "EARS" series)
> 
> 
> I upgraded to Windows 8 Pro 64 bit and found out that the Audiotrak - Prodigy HD2 is not compatible with Windows 8.
> 
> So that card is not active.
> 
> I am currently using my HRT Music Streamer for USB->RCA output to whole house system.
> 
> 
> I was surprised in my cursory search that the audio cards available today are similar or the same as when I looked in 2009.
> 
> 
> New setup...
> 
> *Case:* Cooler Master (from Cyberpower)
> *MOB:* Asus P8Z77-V PRO/Thunderbolt
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50 GHz
> *Cooler:* Cooler Master V8
> *RAM:* 16 GB Kingston Hyper DDR SDRAM
> *SSD [C:]:* 256 GB Samsung 840 Pro Series MZ
> *HD [D]:* 1 TB
> *HD [Data/J:]:* 3 TB
> *HD [L:]:* 1 TB
> *Video:* ATI Radeon HD 4870 Series
> *Audio:* Audiotrak - Prodigy HD2
> *Monitor:* Dell 2408WFP - 24" LCD
> *OS:* Windows 8 Pro 64 bit
> *Media Player:* WinAmp version 6.6
> *NAS:* HP Mediasmart Server (MSS) EX490 - 1TB HD + 2TB WD Caviar Green ("EADS" not "EARS" series)
> 
> *Possible Win 8 compatible Audio PCI-Express cards with RCA outs:*
> 
> 
> Asus Xonar Essence STX PCI-Express
> 
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD Internal Sound Card with THX SB1270
> 
> Creative Sound Blaster ZxR SBX PCIE Gaming Sound Card with Audio Control Module SB1510 -- too expensive for what I need
> 
> 
> or...
> 
> 
> HRT Music Streamer for a decent DAC, but without ability to use sound bar on monitor (?)
> 
> On MOB sound with RCA converter
> 
> -- http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77V_PROTHUNDERBOLT/
> 
> -- http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5260/asus-p8z77-v-pro-thunderbolt-intel-z77-motherboard-review/index.html


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI*  /t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/510#post_23452384
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Hey Mike,


The audio cards haven't really changed much because today's video cards also enable HDMI audio up to 192/24 (this includes DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby TruHD.) My current media server uses an inexpensive (i.e. $60) HDMI-capable video card from Nvidia (GT620) and I get my HD audio and HD video through this card . Not only is it easier to go this route from a setup perspective; it's also cheaper.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/510#post_23452726
> 
> 
> Hey Mike,
> 
> 
> The audio cards haven't really changed much because today's video cards also enable HDMI audio up to 192/24 (this includes DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby TruHD.) My current media server uses an inexpensive (i.e. $60) HDMI-capable video card from Nvidia (GT620) and I get my HD audio and HD video through this card . Not only is it easier to go this route from a setup perspective; it's also cheaper.



Good points.

However, I need RCA outs for my connection to whole house RCA inputs.

The receiver/amp for the whole house is not located near the computer.


I would also like another input for my monitor sound bar.

Another option for that is to get a new monitor with HDMI input instead of my DVI input.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

JVC RS20 + LumagenXE calibration by Craig R. today.

Will post some data, comments later.


Mike


Craig may be able to comment on using old Lumagen FW vs. new with 5x5x5 = 125 point calibration system.

If I recall correctly max change in dE was ~5 on colors, higher on grayscale.

Also a big difference in gamma.


*Projector/VP info:*

*Projector: JVC RS20 1080p*

-- FW: v1.1 updated 5/9/09

-- Calibrated by Craig Rounds (w/ Lumagen RadianceXE on *5/16/09 and 06/29/13*

-- on 08/29/10 @ JVC RS20 937 hours - bumped up lamp to "high" mode and turned apeture from 0 to -3.

-- on 08/17/12 new bulb and cleaned prism on Link(s) to pics of "fog" removed from lamp...
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/480#post_22315262 
*Video processor: Lumagen RadianceXE*

-- FW (XE update link): (Updated: 6-23-13) - Production 061413

-- Settings:

--- HDMI: enhanced, 4:2:2 - Notes on HDMI: recommended enhanced-- nathan_h rec - link - "...set the projector to enhanced (computer) levels (not AUTO) -- and adjust the brightness control on the projector to the point where the pluge pattern on your calibration patterns looks correct. I find this more reliable than choosing "normal" video HDMI in the RS20 menus, and more predictable than using AUTO, and is the way gregr recommends setting up the unit in the WSR review. Other people prefer to set the HDMI level to 'normal' on the projector, too -- but since that clips blacker-than-black levels, setting the right brightness is tougher -- and the end result, for me, was not only less accurate but also less pleasing."

--- Pre 06/29/13 Gamma: 2.28 -- (Note, in "The Rogers Report" on the JVC RS20 in Widescreen Review Jul/Aug 2009, Issue 141, p. 21 -- He used a 2.4 gamma.)

--- Post 06/29/13 Gamma ~2.35

--- Cable "Input 1A" set to "Video" -- See Dave G Recs (link & explanation) -- Deinterlacing: Menu -> Input x -> Video Setup -> (choose resolution) -> Control -> Deint -> Mode (Video)

-- Other XE/RS20 measurements --


*(Initial) Info from Lumagen about 12 point CMS...*
http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=radiancexe_updates 

*Beta 090412-*
*NEW 125 point CMS added! That's a 5x5x5 matrix for color correction and calibration.*

A big upgrade from our previous 8 point matrix which allowed calibration from only the corners of the color cube.

The new 125 point gamut has it's calibration points located at 0, 25, 50, 75,100% of video min/maximums.

The older 8 point gamut was located at digital min/maximums which did not give quite as much precision.

Previous calibration values in the CMS gamut menu are interpolated to the new gamut locations so the numbers displayed in the menu will be different.

This doesn't change your previously performed calibration results.

Instead, the changed values represent the same calibration but from the new gamut locations.

You now have the option of calibrating with 8 or 125 points.

If you perform an 8 point calibration you can change to the 125 point mode and keep the previously set 8 points.

The other 117 points are interpolated from the original 8 when changing from 8 to 125 point mode.

With this many points to adjust, auto calibration software from SpectraCal and ChromaPure really helps.

They have both added support for our new 125 point gamut with excellent results.

Note: We are in the process of updating the Configuration Utility to support backing up the new 125 point gamut data to a PC via rs232.

This should be available by tomorrow.

Gamma correction: Range has been extended and can now be adjusted in steps of .01.

Test Patterns: Added 2.35 letterbox geometry overscan pattern.

Bugfixes,etc: Problems with Top/Btm 3D formats to Frame Packed and Frame Sequential output was fixed.

An issue of using test patterns with certain settings not restoring the input aspect was fixed. Improvement to output setup menu allows multiple changes within the command to be performed more easily.

Added sending 601/709 color information needed by Darbee Darblets with firmware before 2.8.2214. Added a direct command to globally disable video on output 1, "menu 0985".

Other small fixes and improvements were also made.


CalibrationSumm.pdf 136k .pdf file

June 29, 2013 JVC RS20 / Lumagen Radiance XE Calibration Report.

Note "pre" grayscale is after Craig R. manually adjusted and "pre" auto adjust.


----------



## Mike_WI

My JVC RS20 + Lumagen Radiance XE images still look great.

Always interested in CEDIA and CES for new info on projectors.

I will still hold out for a while. Nothing compelling me to upgrade yet.

4K might be interesting to see on my screen if there was content.


Still cogitating about computer audio cards.

See: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1078118/my-batcave-ma-rack-rives-designed-room/510#post_23283385 


Mike


**ADDENDUM 10-23-13**

A re-download of Audiotrak HD2 driver has it working again!


----------



## Mike_WI

Looking at this for my office...

*Emotiva Stealth DC-1 DAC*
http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/processors/products/stealth-dc-2


----------



## Mike_WI

Emotiva Stealth DC-1 DAC arrived

*Office #1 setup:*
*--- Source:* laptop computer in desktop dock station -> DAC via USB
*--- DAC:* Emotiva Stealth DC-1 (24 bit/192 kbps)
*--- DAC USB cord:* Emotiva MUSB2.0 (free w/ DAC)
*--- Source/Music:* Pandora One v2.0.8

@ 192 kbps (per ???) - although DAC says 44.1K
*--- Surge:* Power Sentry strip
*--- Amp:* CHT/TCA Gizmo v1.0 (orig) integrated amp
*--- Speakers:* CHT/TCA WAF-1 mini-monitors w/ Ninja Elite + No-Rez mod


I don't have much DAC experience, so I won't comment on any sound quality yet.

My initial, biased, subjective impression is that it is better with DAC in system than without it.

*Delivery* - on time. Purchased on Emotiva sale via Amazon.
*Packaging* - double boxed, components packed well. Free USB cord.
*Build quality:*

- Remote: heavy solid metal. Black buttons on black background can be hard to see. Typeface for words somewhat hard to see. Nice remote though. Battery start/change requires small screwdriver (included)

- Power cord - heavy duty, otherwise nothing special. However somewhat loose fitting in DAC (in vertical direction)

- DAC - Metal, well built, attractive blue OLED display (with multiple bright/dim settings). Knobs textured for easy feel to changes.

My critique is that the knobs would feel better if metal and with a little more heft.

*Startup*

- Win 8 driver - from website, no CD included. That's okay as CDs usually outdated. Use required restart and a few on/off's to get things working

- Menu choices relatively clear

- Manual better than most prior Emotiva manuals (I've owned a number of Emotiva products)


More in time...


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I've also been checking this out:

Future OPPO Products: oppodigital.com/future/


----------



## Mike_WI

*Emotiva XDA-2 DAC generation 1 *on sale - $219 *EDIT: Apparently this is no longer for sale -- despite on website -- *
https://emotiva.com/products/dacs/xda-2


*XDA-2 gen 2 *info here:
http://emotivalounge.proboards.com/thread/39588/xda-2-gen?page=2&scrollTo=687031
"Yes; the Gen2 is VERY near 

The differences are the black trim - and that you can now do 88k and 176k over USB.

(The Gen1 did ALL sample rates up to 24/192 via Coax and Optical, and all sample rates up to 192k EXCEPT 88k and 176k via USB. 
The Gen2 now does ALL sample rates up to 192k INCLUDING 88k and 192k over ALL its inputs.)"


**ADDENDUM**
XDA-2 Gen2 now available:
http://emotiva.com/products/dacs/xda-2-gen2
$269 (regular: $299)


----------



## Mike_WI

After finding the Emotiva XDA-2 gen 1 not available and waiting for the XDA-2 gen 2 info, I went back to look at this...

Help make it happen for *Geek Pulse*: Ultra High Def Audio for Your Desktop on @ indiegogo #crowdfunding http://igg.me/p/569574/twtr/1866831

$399 (MRSP $999)



> Geek Pulse decodes both PCM (the most common music format, the one used in your CD's and MP3's) and DSD music files (a rapidly-growing digital download format that audiophiles tend to love).
> It uses a converter that can convert bit rates of 1 bit, 16 bit, 24 bit, or 32 bit. It decodes sample rates of 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 88.2 kHz, 96 kHz, 176.4 kHz, 192 kHz, 352.8 kHz, 384 kHz, 2.822 MHz, 3.072 MHz, 5.644 MHz, and 6.144 MHz.


See more on Indiegogo site (URL above), but a few notes:

Different configurations for different needs.

*Geek Pulse:* $399 pre-order (MRSP $999)
This is what others might call a base model, but we prefer to think of it as where awesome starts.

*Geek Pulse X: * $777 pre-order (MSRP $1799)
(or for "Geek Force {forum} Only (GFO)" $399 + 288 upgrade => $687
This is a fully-balanced, dual mono version of Geek Pulse. 
On the front, in addition to the 1/4" stereo headphone jack, you get a four-pin balanced headphone output. 
On the back, there's another way for your stereo: a pair of balanced XLR outputs.

*Geek Pulse Xfi: * $1399 pre-order (MRSP $3199)
(or GFO: $399 + 288 + 622 upgrade = $1309)
This is Geek Pulse X on steroids. Remember that optional dual femto clock upgrade? 
This is where you get it. 
It also has upgraded passive components (capacitors and resistors) as well as upgraded active components (opamps and controllers).


An external linear power supply is also available.

*Geek LPS: * $469 pre-order
This is Geek Pulse's linear power supply buddy that we told you about earlier. 
It has one 120 or 240 volt AC input, one 12 volt DC output, one USB input, and one USB output.

*Geek LPS4: * $639 pre-order
This is just like Geek LPS, but it has four 12 volt DC outputs instead of just one. 
It's perfect for other audio gear you might have that uses 12V DC power.


There is also a DAC with integrated power supply...Geek Soul

*Geek Soul X* - $1499 pre-order (MSRP ...) 
This model is a spiffified combination of Geek Pulse X and Geek LPS. 
It's a dual mono (two ESS9018K DAC, two dedicated power circuits) fully balanced DAC.

*Geek Soul Xfi* - $1699 pre order (MRSP $3999) 
Now we're talking. With dual femto clocks and a super quite power circuit, along with an optimized analog solid state amplifier, this model takes the ultimate Geek Pulse Xfi and puts it in a nicer, wider chassis next to Geek LPS.

*Geek Soul Tube* - $1969 pre order (MSRP ...)
Tube lover, eh? Yeah, you are. What we've done here is replaced the single-ended output from Geek Soul Xfi with a single-ended no-negative feedback tube buffer stage. Now we're talking!


Interesting...


----------



## Mike_WI

Checking out *Tidal* for music streaming.

tidalhifi.com



> Introducing the first music service that combines the best High Fidelity sound quality, High Definition music videos and expertly Curated Editorial.


Pandora One -- 192 kbps
Spotify -- 320 kbps
Tidal -- 1411 kpbs - CD quality (44 kHz, 16bit) streaming using the “Free Lossless Audio Codec” or FLAC


Review - Forbes 10/28/14 - http://www.forbes.com/sites/ianmorr...g-review-forget-spotify-get-cd-quality-music/

*ADDENDUM*
AVS Tidal Thread - http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-ne...17-official-tidal-music-streaming-thread.html
The Verge 10/28/14 - Tidal brings high quality audio streaming to everyone — for a price


----------



## Mike_WI

Thinking about Cocktail Audio X12 - HD hi-fi music server with database, CD ripper, high quality DAC, and network streamer

http://www.amazon.com/Cocktail-Audio-Ripper-Server-Streamer/dp/B00NW9B51E

HD hi-fi music server with database, CD ripper, high quality DAC, and network streamer
Supported audio formats: HD FLAC (24-bit/192 kHz), HD WAV (24bit/192KHz), APE/CUE, WAV, FLAC, ALAC,
Built-in 30-watt amplifier
4.3" TFT LCD screen with full color user-friendly GUI
Supported media: CD, CD-DA, CD-R, CD-RW, DVD*R/RW


----------



## Mike_WI

Updated HT carpet...

Pics soon


----------



## SOWK

Mike_WI said:


> Updated HT carpet...
> 
> Pics soon



Still waiting for the pics!


----------



## Mike_WI

Updated (iPhone low quality) pic of new carpet in HT room....


----------



## Mike_WI

Long time, no post.

I came back after a trip and wanted to watch a movie.
Didn't work.
In brief:

4 sources including Oppo BDP-103 BR player to Lumagen XE.
XE to JVC RS20

Problem: no input from any of 4 sources would output (just a black screen)

Background:
Source selection from Lumagen has been a little "off" for a few months -- requiring on/off cycling to get detection. If figured it was just a handshake issue. 
However, now I have tried all on/off cycling everything to no effect.

Projector starts up and gives startup screen - so that works
Lumagen menu shows, so HDMI cable is working.

It is like none of the 4 inputs is working.

No recent firmware (FW) updates. I was out of town 2 weeks with no one using it and now it isn't working.

----------

I emailed to Lumagen support last night and the President of Lumagen (Jim Peterson) resonded within about 30 minutes!
Great customer support.
I am going to try a few things including looking at the HDMI cables.
Could be multiple things, but I appreciate the support.

Also, my installer/calibrator (Craig Rounds) responded by this morning.
He last calibrated my Lumagen/projector almost 3 years ago, so great to see sustained support.

More later...

Mike

PS - No other HT updates except new house computer and still no LH Labs DAC at home yet.


----------



## Mike_WI

*Lumagen Radiance XE back to factory...*

I did trouble shooting tonight with Jim Peterson (President of Lumagen) on my Lumagen Radiance XE (circa 5-2009 if I recall).
Looks like something bad. Likely main board, but could be something less extensive.
Going back to Lumagen.

I used config utility to download configuration (doesn't help for new Pro).
http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=utilities


So, assuming it isn't a quick, cheap repair, any thoughts on:
- no Lumagen in future - save it for a 4K projector (and Oppo 4K)
- Lumagen - cheapest option for 1080p
- Lumagen RadiancePro
- or "other"

http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=products


Thanks

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

7 year update to adaptable MA UN1-1C plate....

Ordered a Switchcraft USB connector:
(for presumed Lumagen Radiance Pro -- no longer RS232, but using USB for updates)

http://www.amazon.com/Switchcraft-E...psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

And a front plate for ethernet direct access
http://www.amazon.com/Switchcraft-E...psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

*EDIT*
Added a HDMI port to connect to Lumagen Radiance Pro Input #6 externally (front)
http://www.amazon.com/Switchcraft-E...psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00




Mike_WI said:


> Cool ideas from Wayne in the Lumagen RadianceXD support thread -- link (start of RS232 front port discussion) -- re: MA rack plates for connecting an easy access RS232 port for frequent Radiance FW updates.
> 
> I think you could also connect ethernet, USB, etc. ports for other functions.
> 
> MA rack plate for adapters for RS232 (etc) connections on front of rack
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> My notes from that thread copied below (that Radiance thread has more pics from Wayne):
> --------------------
> 
> You're fast...
> 
> *Adapter* - Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Switchcraft EHDB9MFB*
> 
> 9 Pin DSUB Male to Female, Black finish
> *EH SERIES OVERVIEW*
> Switchcraft's newest line of connectors, the EH Series, offers a wide range of connectors all within a standard XLR housing. A single panel cut-out allows the end user to mount multiple formats including USB-A, USB-B, Firewire, S-VHS, 3.5mm stereo with normal circuit, MIDI, both 9 pin and 15 pin HD D-sub, plus RCA and BNC feed-thru's. Perfect for systems integration, pro audio, A/V, data, etc. *The connectors conveniently mount into standard XLR diagonal hole knockouts, which allows the installer to easily combine the different formats into standard pre-knocked plates or racks without having to custom drill and tap a specific hole for a specific connector.* You can also populate your own combination of EH connectors in Switchcraft empty QG rack panels or single and dual gang wall plates.
> 
> 
> 
> *Plate* - Link or Whirlwind
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Middle Atlantic Products UNI-1C*
> 
> The UNI Series laser-cut connector panels feature knockouts that are designed to accept a number of connectors, including XLR and Neutrik. Our innovative design lets you mount both male and female connectors to the same holes simply by knocking out the correct pattern. Made from one-piece flanged steel, black powder coat finish.
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whirlwind PR1*
> 
> 1.75" 1-space punched rack panel with 10 XLR holes. Panels are made of .090" thick 5052 aluminum with bent flanges for rigidity and have a brushed black anodized finish.
> Note: Image shows multiple rack panel models.
> 
> 
> The Whirlwind is a lot cheaper.
> I'll have to check your pics and here if that is what you did.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> PS - Just for the record, this would be "cleaner" if it was incorporated in the Radiance, but hey, a good retrofit.
> 
> **EDIT**
> Pics added.
> Wayne - it looks like you got the MA plate.
> Any reason you didn't get the Whirlwind?
> What are you using the ethernet connection for? No easy access for it behind rack for BR player, etc?


----------



## Mike_WI

In 4K prep mode.
Pulled out old 25ft long thick monoprice (circa 2009) HDMI cable.
Put in Monoprice Cabernet Ultra CL2 Active High Speed HDMI® Cable, 30ft.

Tough to pull the old one out while pulling in new one (correct directionality) but got it done.


----------



## Mike_WI

*Lumagen RadiancePro 4444*

I ordered Lumagen RadiancePro 4444.

http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=radiancepro_details
http://www.lumagen.com/docs/Radiance_Pro_Brochure_041416.pdf



> Radiance processing power, SD - UltraHD in and out, 17x17x17 CMS, DARBEE DVP





> 4444: 6 inputs, 4 processed outputs, 2U case





> *Key Features: *
> -Up to eight 4k60 inputs
> -Up to four 4k60 processed outputs
> -Up to six switched (unprocessed) HDMI outputs
> -Up to seven independent zones (processed outputs are one zone, plus up to six switched zones)
> -Inputs and outputs support HDMI 1.x and HDMI 2.0, with HDCP 1.x or HDCP 2.2, at up to 4k60
> -Outputs are independently programmable for video, audio, or both
> -Modular I/O allows upgrading to new HDMI technology as it becomes available
> -Proprietary Lumagen NoRing™ scaling
> -DARBEE Digital Visual Presence (DVP) enhancement technology for up to 2K sources
> -Vertical keystone correction
> -Picture-In-Picture (PiP) and Picture-Outside-Picture (PoP) with 4k sources (future update)
> 
> -Supports complete processing of 2D or 3D sources on processed outputs
> -10 bit front-end, with 12+ bits in calibration pipeline
> -Per-pixel SD/HD video deinterlacing
> -4913 point (17x17x17) CMS
> -21-point Parametric Grayscale calibration
> -Anamorphic screen support for up to 4k sources with and without an anamorphic lens
> -Supports complete processing of 2D and 3D sources
> -Optional dual 12V trigger outputs
> -Rack mountable (2U/1U) case, with optional rack ears
> -High reliability external power supply rated at 34 years MTBF by manufacturer


----------



## Mike_WI

*Lumagen RadiancePro 4444 audio to Denon 5308CI issue fixed*

Lumagen RadiancePro 4444 audio to Denon 5308CI issue fixed
Post: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/37-vi...agen-radiance-pro-series-15.html#post44270602



> The command is: MENU 0943. This enable all audio modes including uncompressed audio.


----------



## Mike_WI

*New inputs for MA UN1-1C plate*

Pic of new inputs for Middle Atlantic (MA) UN1-1C front plate

1 - RS232 - (from retired Lumagen Radiance XE)
2 - RS232 - for Denon 5308CI FW updates
3 - USB - Lumagen RadiancePro 4446 FW updates
4 - HDMI - "Input 6" for Radiance Pro
...
5 - Cat5 - additional ethernet access 




Mike_WI said:


> 7 year update to adaptable MA UN1-1C plate....
> 
> Ordered a Switchcraft USB connector:
> (for presumed Lumagen Radiance Pro -- no longer RS232, but using USB for updates)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Switchcraft-E...psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00
> 
> And a front plate for ethernet direct access
> http://www.amazon.com/Switchcraft-E...psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00
> 
> *EDIT*
> Added a HDMI port to connect to Lumagen Radiance Pro Input #6 externally (front)
> http://www.amazon.com/Switchcraft-E...psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00


----------



## Mike_WI

Lumagen Radiance Pro 4444 18 GHz input cards (x2 = 4 inputs out of 6 total) on order.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/37-vi...agen-radiance-pro-series-30.html#post47086897


Now to time to watch for:
Source - Oppo UDP-203
Projector - 4K -- likely wait til 2017/2018 JVC
Lumagen Radiance Pro 4444 18 GHz output card


Mike


----------



## SOWK

Mike_WI said:


> Lumagen Radiance Pro 4444 18 GHz input cards (x2 = 4 inputs out of 6 total) on order.
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/37-vi...agen-radiance-pro-series-30.html#post47086897
> 
> 
> Now to time to watch for:
> Source - Oppo UDP-203
> Projector - 4K -- likely wait til 2017/2018 JVC
> Lumagen Radiance Pro 4444 18 GHz output card
> 
> 
> Mike


I like the planned upgrades!!! 

I will get the Oppo 203 when it is released. 

And will get a JVC 4K once they hit the $5000-$6000 street price.


----------



## Mike_WI

SOWK said:


> I like the planned upgrades!!!
> 
> I will get the Oppo 203 when it is released.
> 
> And will get a JVC 4K once they hit the $5000-$6000 street price.


 @SOWK

JVC quasi-4K available now or the 2017/2018 version?

Mike


----------



## SOWK

Mike_WI said:


> @SOWK
> 
> JVC quasi-4K available now or the 2017/2018 version?
> 
> Mike


I currently have an E-Shift 4K so I am interested in a real 4K once they hit the $5-6000 street price mark.

If you are asking for yourself I would just wait it out another year or two if you can. Unless you buy this years models and want to updgrade again in 3 years or less.


----------



## Mike_WI

SOWK said:


> I currently have an E-Shift 4K so I am interested in a real 4K once they hit the $5-6000 street price mark.
> 
> If you are asking for yourself I would just wait it out another year or two if you can. Unless you buy this years models and want to updgrade again in 3 years or less.


I think my projector (old) still looks good.
Hope to hold out for real 4K and cheaper.
Upgrading Lumagen and plan Oppo in the meantime.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*MENU 0819 - Pro to only report HDCP 1.X to HDCP 2.2 sources like the Fire*

In prep for non-streaming Oppo UDP-203 I thought I would re-try my Amazon Fire TV (FTV,5/3/16 purchase).
I had the old FTV stick original version (10/27/14 purchase), but it seemed slow and I have internet access in my MA rack so, thought the FTV would be faster and hard wired.
However, I had issues getting it to work.
Those notes here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/37-vi...agen-radiance-pro-series-35.html#post48956489

Solution was provided by jrp himself:


> The *Fire is HDCP 2.2* and so you need a HDCP 2.2 TV/projector if you go through the Pro (except see below).
> If you have a HDCP 2.2 TV/projector on a HDCP 2.2 input you can contact [email protected] for help with this.
> 
> If you have a HDCP 1.X TV/Projector you can get a HDCP 2.2 to HDCP 1.X down rev box like the HDFury Integral of Key Digital HDFix22.
> Put this between the Pro and the TV/projector.
> 
> If you have a HDCP 1.X TV/projector you should get an output from the Pro using the Fire if you tell the *Pro to only report HDCP 1.X to HDCP 2.2 sources* like the Fire.
> This is in the Menu but the direct command for this is MENU 0819.
> Make sure to Save after the change.


I do/did use the Oppo BDP-103 streaming functions including Netflix, HBO Go, and Vudu. Will miss Vudu, but at least can still watch Netflix.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*Oppo BDP-103 MA rackmount kit with the UDP-203*

Notes from Oppo Customer Service:



> While you can use the BDP-103 rackmount kit with the UDP-203, it may interfere with the UDP-203’s internal Wi-Fi antennae. If you plan on using the built-in Wi-Fi, we recommend using the rackmount kit specifically designed for the UDP-203.


Sounds okay since I use ethernet.


----------



## Mike_WI

Lumagen RadiancePro 4444 18 GHz input cards (x2) and ouput card (x1) in bound.

Kind of wish I had gone for a 4446 (8 inputs) now.

4240: 2 inputs, 2 processed outputs, 1U case
4242: 4 inputs, 2 processed outputs, 1U case
4440: 2 inputs, 4 processed outputs, 2U case
4442: 4 inputs, 4 processed outputs, 2U case
4444: 6 inputs, 4 processed outputs, 2U case
4446: 8 inputs, 4 processed outputs, 2U case
4449: 8 inputs, 4 processed outputs, 2U case, 6 switched outputs


----------



## Mike_WI

*Lumagen RadiancePro 4444 18 GHz Input & Output cards*

Latest Lumagen RadiancePro 4444 FW (121716) installed last night.
Working on 18 GHz input cards (x2) and output card (x1) install.

*EDIT*
Looks like it is working.
Exchanged (9 -> 18 GHz) output x1
Exchanged (9 -> 18 GHz) input x1 and added another 18GHz input (2 total now) = 8 inputs. Four 18 GHz.

That effectively converts the modular design from Pro 4444 to Pro 4446.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*JVC DLA-X5500/X7500/X9500 3 new HT projectors 2017*

This is interesting:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...0-x7500-x9500-3-new-ht-projectors-2017-a.html



> JVC, Japanese manufacturer, contrast champion, will be released in early 2017, three new home cinema references DLA, the JVC
> 
> DLA-X5500 (? 4,490)
> DLA-X7500 (? 6,490)
> DLA -X9500 (? 9,990)
> 
> They should be available between the months of March and April 2017.
> 3 lamps models 1080P slightly changed from the X5000 / X7000 / X9000.
> 
> Seems like only a firmware update to enhance HDR performance according to the article.
> 
> If they are bringing out new chassis models(UHD?) later in 2017, this 'refresh' and new/er model nomenclature would make sense, as existing hardware stock of the current models could be used up and moved before then.
> 
> Looks like JVC will be making room for the new native 4k projectors come December 2017.



http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...-new-ht-projectors-2017-a-4.html#post48369825


> You'll have a JVC 4K at the beginning of 2017. It's called the RS4500. Beyond that, it's highly unlikely that there will be more 4K JVC's for a couple of years. Certainly not at the same prices as the current lineup. But my crystal ball is somewhat cloudy !



Kris Deering
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...-new-ht-projectors-2017-a-4.html#post48370945


> The same place they get the idea every year when we discuss CEDIA. For the last few years everyone has been saying this has got to be the year or they'll be passed over and yet here we are. I would be very surprised to see JVC release a non-4500 native 4K projector next year. If they did, it would probably just be the top line one and a price increase to put it more in line with the stateside cost of the 675ES from Sony. No laser, just native 4K. I think we are a few generations out from seeing native 4K across the whole line. I'm also interested in whether the statement projector from JVC will continue or if this will go like the Qualia line with one and done because the market can't sustain it, though I've heard presales have been better than expected so far.



http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...new-ht-projectors-2017-a-14.html#post48703305


> X5500 / X570R - 1700lm - 40k:1
> X7500 / X770R - 1900lm - 130k:1
> X9500 / X970R - 2000lm - 160k:1




http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...new-ht-projectors-2017-a-15.html#post48793913


> Main features
> 
> High brightness which can enjoy 4K high picture quality even in bright environment 1,900 lm
> High native contrast 130,000: 1 Dynamic contrast 1,300,000: 1
> Supports HDR 10 and Hybrid Log-Gamma
> High-quality 4K video (3840 × 2160) with unique evolutionary e-shift 4 technology
> Latest HDMI standard / HDCP 2.2 compatible for full specification 4K video input
> It has the low delay mode optimum for games etc.
> "Clear Motion Drive" and "Motion Enhance" that reproduce smooth motion
> Equipped with video processing technology "Multiple Pixel Control"
> Original color reproduction technology "Real Color Imaging Technology"
> Gamma adjustment function "Auto calibration function"


 
Japanese ad:
http://www3.jvckenwood.com/projector/dla-x770r/


----------



## Mike_WI

*ABC app on Amazon Fire TV (stick)*

ABC didn't work last night on DirecTV.
Tried the Amazon stick (old version) and could "see" ABC app, but not sure it worked.
Read this:
https://www.amazon.com/watch-ABC-ap...IDHXUQ7SQZNM/1?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B00BYJ6BUO



> WHY is this not available for the fire tv stick, but works for the fire TV? We own both for two different TVs and it's super annoying not to have the ABC app on the TV in my bedroom.





> how can we not watch ABC through amazon fire stick - this is ridiculous





> The description of the app says it needs gps location, and the stick doesn't have that. I'm having the same problem!!!!





> No, it doesn't work on the Fire Stick. At least not the new one with the voice remote. Ridiculous. Anyone have a solution or workaround for this?



EDIT:
Somehow I got the stick to work.


----------



## Mike_WI

*Oppo UDP-203*

Oppo UDP-203 is installed.


EDIT:
When turned on it did a FW upgrade.
I thought that was new one, but misread.

It is/was Main Version: UDP20X-29-1209 not the new beta version (via USB) -- 
Main Version: UDP20X-33-1229B
Loader Version: TF0027
MCU Version: MCU203-01-1118

Will correct that.



> Comparing to the current Official release version UDP20X-29-1209, the major changes included in this version are:
> 
> 
> Resolved an issue where the Home Menu was fixed to a 60 Hz frame rate.
> Resolved an HDCP 2.2 failure when connecting to an HDCP 2.2 receiver and an older, non-HDCP 2.2 display.
> Resolved a black screen issue with certain UHD titles after resuming playback.
> Improved a micro-stuttering issue when outputting UHD, BD, and DVD titles at 24 Hz.
> Resolved an SACD playback issue where the player would immediately return to the Home Menu.
> Optimized disc loader performance for better disc compatibility and spin speed control.
> Resolved an issue where the player could not recognize music files when using Serviio server.
> Resolved an issue where the RS-232 command #SRC would not work on the UDP-203.
> Pressing and holding the Resolution button on the remote for three seconds will reset the player’s Output Resolution, HDR, Color Space, and Color Depth settings to factory defaults.
> Improved the gapless playback feature for audio files.
> The Home Menu now supports a wrap-around function.
> Improved the over-saturation of colors when using the experimental Strip Metadata feature. Please note that the black level is temporarily fixed to a very low level when enabling the Strip Metadata feature.
> 
> All features and improvements of the previous firmware are also included in this version.


----------



## Mike_WI

DirecTV 4K upgrades ordered for this week.
Main: Genie Model HR54 
Minis: 4K Genie Mini Model C61K


Sounds like the new JVC projectors are shipping....
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...new-ht-projectors-2017-a-41.html#post50133193


> The JVC gods have shined on all of us. 420, 520, and 620 have hit the streets...........


----------



## GetGray

Mike_WI said:


> DirecTV 4K upgrades ordered for this week.
> Main: Genie Model HR54
> Minis: 4K Genie Mini Model C61K
> 
> 
> Sounds like the new JVC projectors are shipping....
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...new-ht-projectors-2017-a-41.html#post50133193


Mike I'm about to swap to Direct, too. What are you using for control, I forgot?

Scott


----------



## Mike_WI

GetGray said:


> Mike I'm about to swap to Direct, too. What are you using for control, I forgot?
> 
> Scott


 @GetGray -

Control? You mean remote or AVR?
AVR and other gear listed in post #1. AVR is a Denon 5308CI.
Remote is a collection of individual remotes. I haven't done anything integrative yet.

Mike


----------



## GetGray

Mike_WI said:


> @*GetGray* -
> 
> Control? You mean remote or AVR?
> AVR and other gear listed in post #1. AVR is a Denon 5308CI.
> Remote is a collection of individual remotes. I haven't done anything integrative yet.
> 
> Mike


I meant remote. Surprised you haven't gone to something universal. So, nevermind


----------



## Mike_WI

GetGray said:


> I meant remote. Surprised you haven't gone to something universal. So, nevermind


I know. 
On my long term project "To Do" list.


----------



## Mike_WI

I may have a JVC RS20 for sale soon.
Any thoughts on what to price it at (with extra bulb)?

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*Rives Audio No More - Officially closed Jan 2, 2015*

Just saw this:
https://forum.audiogon.com/discussions/rives-audio-no-more



> Rives Audio No More
> Just noticed that Rives Audio is no more... Officially closed Jan 2, 2015. Shame. Who's left for audio room design?


----------



## Mike_WI

*For Sale...*

For Sale...

DirectTV C31/700 Middle Atlantic rack mount / faceplate


----------



## audioguy

Mike_WI said:


> DirecTV 4K upgrades ordered for this week.
> Main: Genie Model HR54
> Minis: 4K Genie Mini Model C61K


DirecTV did the Rose Bowl parade in 4K. STUNNING. Best video image I have ever seen in a home theater!!


----------



## Mike_WI

JVC RS520 in the house.
Much wider than the old RS20 (still in situ).
I'll hopefully install it tonight.

As I was looking at my setup I now wonder why I didn't just build a shelf rather than have a mount on the ceiling.
Live and learn.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

I think Chief mount is attached to JVC RS20 projector with Security hex socket (pin-in-hex-socket) screws.
Now to find a driver for that...

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

After I ran to hardware store to get hex security bits for screws, found out that the Ceiling mount: Chief RPMA (U) Elite - doesn't work with JVC RS520 (too small of brackets).

So, will see if longer brackets available from Chief, or may build a shelf to "future proof".

Mike


----------



## SOWK

Mike_WI said:


> JVC RS520 in the house.
> Much wider than the old RS20 (still in situ).
> I'll hopefully install it tonight.
> 
> As I was looking at my setup I now wonder why I didn't just build a shelf rather than have a mount on the ceiling.
> Live and learn.
> 
> Mike


Shelf system FTW! 

Congrats on the RS520!

I just got mine yesterday as well.


----------



## Mike_WI

*Chief RPMA Universal / Shelf for projector?*



SOWK said:


> Shelf system FTW!
> 
> Congrats on the RS520!
> 
> I just got mine yesterday as well.


 @SOWK

Okay, had to google FTW = For The Win.
I guess you like shelf systems.

I think I have the 2009 era, Chief 1st gen RPMA Universal system.
https://www.wayfair.com/Chief-Manuf...rface-RPA-Bracket-CF2021.html?source=hotdeals



> Information
> The offers 1st generation interface technology. This is a great universal solution for RPA Projector mounts.
> The adjustable mounting plate, legs and feet provide flexibility for aligning with most mounting hole patterns.
> 
> Features
> * Bracket
> * Exact alignment with the projector
> * Provides solution for simplifying inventory of RPA series mounts and SLB projector brackets
> * Projector can be shifted around on mounting plate until its weight is centered and balanced
> * Made in the USA
> * Combination of black, silver and white color



They must not have designed the (6" length) brackets for the now much larger projectors like the RS520.
Not sure if the Chief SLM281 bracket will work with this 1st gen RPMA(U). Will call Chief today.

I looked at old 2007/2008 framing pictures of the basement to think about an adjustable shelf.
*Any thoughts on a sturdy, somewhat adjustable shelf for a RS520?*

I'm glad you got the JVC RS520. I will look forward to your impressions.
I only played with it a short while and not in position.
The HDR kicking up the high lamp mode has a much louder fan.


Mike


----------



## GetGray

Mike_WI said:


> After I ran to hardware store to get hex security bits for screws, found out that the Ceiling mount: Chief RPMA (U) Elite - doesn't work with JVC RS520 (too small of brackets).
> 
> So, will see if longer brackets available from Chief, or may build a shelf to "future proof".
> 
> Mike


No more than you change projectors, why not just get the proper Chief plate for your PJ? And get rid of those spider legs. I can get you one, or your preferred dealer AVS, etc can. They are just over $100 IIRC. Saw your next post later... It's not much more to get the whole mount with gimbal and plate together. You can get that and sell your old one complete.


----------



## Mike_WI

*Chief SLM281 Custom RPM Interface Bracket*

I haven't called Chief yet, but this may work for JVC RS520 (X7500)...

http://www.chiefmfg.com/Products/SLM281

SLM281
Custom RPM Interface Bracket



> Custom SLM Interface Brackets are designed for your specific projector for a fast and easy install.
> Custom hardware also included.


Compatible with X7000 in compatibility finder, but X7500 not listed (presumably -> yet).

At Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Chief-SLM281/dp/B004X6OWV0


> Get it as soon as Feb. 14 - 22 when you choose Standard Shipping at checkout


 (Gadzooks!)


----------



## Mike_WI

GetGray said:


> No more than you change projectors, why not just get the proper Chief plate for your PJ? And get rid of those spider legs. I can get you one, or your preferred dealer AVS, etc can. They are just over $100 IIRC. Saw your next post later... It's not much more to get the whole mount with gimbal and plate together. You can get that and sell your old one complete.


 @GetGray -

Thanks for the input.
Let me call Chief and see if the Chief SLM281 works with the 1st gen RMPA(U). I presume it should.
Fastest way to get up and running would be to just get that.
The Chief -> Milo link makes me create a dealer account: https://www.milestone.com/my account

The Amazon link has a delay.
Would love to get ASAP to mount.

It may be hard to have a new ceiling base as it is screwed into wood in ceiling not a pipe or other standard fixture.
Certainly worth $100 to get it installed fast and then think about these other issues for next projector in a few years.

I was also wondering about:
1. positioning of JVC RS520 vs. RS20 relative to CineSlide and ISCOIIIL anamorphic lens
RS520 and RS20 are about similar length, so may still work okay
2. Do I need anamorphic lens with new projectors having memory modes for that and using the Lumagen Pro?
If I sold both of those should help finance the recent HT updates.


I may message you soon.
I think I have your email address.

Mike


----------



## GetGray

That's the one. But Chief did change the "buttons" on those mounts at some point. Don't remember when but you need to be sure you get the plate with the right buttons on it so it locks properly.


----------



## GetGray

Mike_WI said:


> @*GetGray* -
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> Let me call Chief and see if the Chief SLM281 works with the 1st gen RMPA(U). I presume it should.
> Fastest way to get up and running would be to just get that.
> The Chief -> Milo link makes me create a dealer account: https://www.milestone.com/my account
> 
> The Amazon link has a delay.
> Would love to get ASAP to mount.
> 
> It may be hard to have a new ceiling base as it is screwed into wood in ceiling not a pipe or other standard fixture.
> Certainly worth $100 to get it installed fast and then think about these other issues for next projector in a few years.
> 
> I was also wondering about:
> 1. positioning of JVC RS520 vs. RS20 relative to CineSlide and ISCOIIIL anamorphic lens
> RS520 and RS20 are about similar length, so may still work okay
> 2. Do I need anamorphic lens with new projectors having memory modes for that and using the Lumagen Pro?
> If I sold both of those should help finance the recent HT updates.
> 
> 
> I may message you soon.
> I think I have your email address.
> 
> Mike


Personally, I'll be keeping my lens. because:
1- You need every photon you can get for HDR
2. I think using a Lumagen and no lens is the worst of all worlds. All your 16:9 content is downscaled to a lower resolution so you get scaled image and lack of panel. Better off to zoom for 2.35 IMO.
3. The market for them is weak, so the keep it proposition is high IMO

As for the mount I forget when they went lens in the middle. After that I think the case stayed the same. If the Old PJ has the offset lens (off to one side), then something would have to move.


----------



## Mike_WI

I called Chief.

RPMA (O) not (U)
Can't get longer brackets.
Can't buy just one through Milestone.

SLM281 should mount to top piece of 1st generation.
1st gen and later are interchangeable.
@GetGray -

Can I ask you to order a SLM281 for me.
Can switch to email/phone for details.


Thanks!

Mike

PS - @SOWK - will think about options for a shelf mount in the future.


----------



## Mike_WI

GetGray said:


> Personally, I'll be keeping my lens. because:
> 1- You need every photon you can get for HDR
> 2. I think using a Lumagen and no lens is the worst of all worlds. All your 16:9 content is downscaled to a lower resolution so you get scaled image and lack of panel. Better off to zoom for 2.35 IMO.
> 3. The market for them is weak, so the keep it proposition is high IMO
> 
> As for the mount I forget when they went lens in the middle. After that I think the case stayed the same. If the Old PJ has the offset lens (off to one side), then something would have to move.


Thanks!

I think the RS20 is off center and RS520 on center (?).
So that's why a shelf would allow projector movement as the setup for CineSlide and ISCOIIIL was a big arbeit.
If I get the new Chief SLM281 plate I can at least see how things are working without and potentially with ISCO.

Will email you.

Mike


----------



## SOWK

GetGray said:


> Personally, I'll be keeping my lens. because:
> 1- You need every photon you can get for HDR
> 2. I think using a Lumagen and no lens is the worst of all worlds. All your 16:9 content is downscaled to a lower resolution so you get scaled image and lack of panel. Better off to zoom for 2.35 IMO.
> 3. The market for them is weak, so the keep it proposition is high IMO
> 
> As for the mount I forget when they went lens in the middle. After that I think the case stayed the same. If the Old PJ has the offset lens (off to one side), then something would have to move.


1. Personally I think HDR is near worthless on any realistic sized front projection screen. But your statement is accurate. 
2. He can use the lens memory feature for 16:9 content without having to scale the image in the lumagen. 
3. This is also an accurate statement. He would not get much for the lens/slide.


----------



## Mike_WI

*Thanks for input all...*



SOWK said:


> 1. Personally I think HDR is near worthless on any realistic sized front projection screen. But your statement is accurate.
> 2. He can use the lens memory feature for 16:9 content without having to scale the image in the lumagen.
> 3. This is also an accurate statement. He would not get much for the lens/slide.


Thanks.
Chief plate ordered from Scott / @GetGray.
Will see how that works and go from there.

I will have time before professional calibration (Craig, @CIR-Engineering) -- with expected FW updates from Lumagen and Oppo -- before deciding on if ceiling mount works or I need to move CS/ISCO, take it out, or build a shelf.


Mike

EDIT
Chief plate arriving Mon, 2/6/17.


----------



## Mike_WI

*JVC RS520 installed*

JVC RS520 installed with new Chief plate.
Relatively easy to install.
Limited space for power plugs next to rear column compared to JVC RS20.

@GetGray -
May need a primer again on how to position the CineSlide/ISCOIIIL combo.
Lens now needs to be moved for new projector.

01-20-2009 (CS/ISCO): http://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-wh...-rack-rives-designed-room-2.html#post15607053
05-06-2009 (CS/ISCO installed): http://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-wh...-rack-rives-designed-room-6.html#post16413190
05-24-2009 (calibration figures): http://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-wh...-rack-rives-designed-room-8.html#post16520531
06-17-2009 (close up of RS20 w/ CS/ISCO installed): http://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-wh...-rack-rives-designed-room-8.html#post16668428

Quick Zoom/Shift/Focus and setting on "Cinema" looks great with a blu ray.
Haven't tried a UHD yet.
May try one with 16:9 first.

Also ordered 3D emitter and 5 glasses today.
Link

Mike

EDIT:

Hmm, as I think about it, maybe I can't/shouldn't move the CineSlide/ISCO as it is centered for the screen.
May need to build that projector shelf after all.
Haven't experimented with the anamoprhic setting on RS520 much yet.


----------



## Mike_WI

Reading the RS520 manual:
http://pro.jvc.com/pro/attributes/PRESENT/manual/dla_2017_manual.pdf
p.51
Doesn't seem that I need the anamorphic button on the JVC remote given that I have a Lumagen Radiance Pro.
I guess I need to think about lens memory modes for:
16:9 TV/movie
2:40:1 movies

With different zoom (+/- shift) and focus settings saved?

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

3D emitter and glasses arrived. Unpacked but didn't test yet.

Oppo UDP-203 36-0122 Beta Test Firmware link from Oppo and installed.
Played a little with the HDR slider.
Changed Lumagen Radiance Pro HDR from Off (for prior JVC RS20) to "Auto" and tried HDR.
Too dark, but still interesting and impressive.

4K source was Oppo with Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children.
Some muted colors and 16:9, but hope to try soon with other movies in 2.35:1 (zoom, no ISCO for now) and also 3D.


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Watched a 3D BR (Avengers - Ultron) last night with the kids.
3D started off gimicky feeling, but was better after eyes/brain acclimated to it.
Kids loved it.
I haven't tried a 4K (UHD) 3D title.
Suggestions?

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

With updates now 3 things to watch for firmware (FW) updates:

*1. JVC RS520* 
http://support.jvc.com/pro/firmwareupgrade/serieslist.jsp
CMD fix?

*2. Lumagen Radiance Pro* 
http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=radiancepro_updates
HDR Intensity Mapping algorithm complete for some time, and I recently added Hybrid Log Gamma (HLG) support to the table generation code

*3. Oppo UDP-203 *
http://oppodigital.com/blu-ray-udp-203/UDP203-firmware-41-0317B.aspx

Release date: March 24, 2017.
Category: Latest Public Beta Test Release

Main Version: UDP20X-41-0317B
Loader Version: TF0030
MCU Version: MCU203-01-1118

Comparing to the current Official release version UDP20X-38-0222, the major changes included in this version are:
Added the Dolby Digital and DTS options under the S/PDIF Output setting in Audio Output Setup, which allows the player to re-encode different audio formats into the Dolby Digital or DTS audio format for the S/PDIF output.
Improved the output accuracy when using the RGB PC Level color space.
Resolved a frame dropping issue when using cable or satellite boxes through the HDMI In.
Improved A/V sync when using the HDMI In.
Resolved an issue where the Full zoom mode would not fill the screen when playing 4:3 content.
Improved stability when accessing SMB servers.
Resolved an issue where ejecting the disc tray could lock up the player.
Improved compatibility with Optoma 4K projectors.
General disc compatibility improvements based on recent and upcoming UHD Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.


----------



## Mike_WI

*HDR in Anamorphic Widescreen*

Discussion and pictures in this thread "HDR in Anamorphic Widescreen" about my change from JVC RS20 to RS520 and need to change mount or build shelf for projector.

Start: Post 14

End: Post 23 


Quote:
Originally Posted by CAVX View Post
I thought these were the same chassis? 

But yeah, this is why I don't like using 2 mounts for projector and lens Vs the shelf style mount I created where it keeps everything aligned regardless of the projector.
Quote:
Originally Posted by GetGray View Post
If the lens is mounted centered to the screen, as it should be, it doesn't' matter what PJ goes in, it should also be centered to the screen. If you remove a PJ that has a offset lens and install one that has a centered lens, using the same pole and that in effect moves the lens relative to it's old position then the new position (or the old one) isn't in the optimal place (center of the screen). The solution is to mount the new PJ so it's lens is in the center of the screen.
Right.
So a shelf allows moving the projector and keeping the CineSlide/ISCOIIIL combo to remain as is.
I'll likely get and adjustable (up / down) shelf that is wide enough to move the projector around.

Any thoughts on shelf type?

Pic of JVC RS20 enclosed.
Looks like off center.

Chief mounted to ceiling.
There is a Chief->RS520 adaptor plate.
Don't think I can move the Chief mount without a major re-work.
Easiest would be a shelf.
I enclosed a diff pic that shows more detail of mount.


Plan:
Build a shelf on column behind projector to better align the CineSlide and ISCOIIIL.

Thanks @GetGray (Scott Horton)
CC @funlvr1965 (for prior help and to see if you are still out there).

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*Projector Shelf Pics*

More historical (200 pics of JVC RS20 and build of column behind projector.


----------



## Mike_WI

Found out about 3 firmware updates yesterday...

*JVC RS520 v30.1 *(I was on 29.2)
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...500-x9500-owner-s-thread-79.html#post53231874

http://pro.jvc.com/prof/attributes/software_dow.jsp?model_id=MDL102474&feature_id=17



> This new Firmware will fix an intermittent lock up issue while viewing or switching UHD/[email protected] sources.
> Applicable models: DLA-RS420, DLA-RS520, DLA-RS620, DLA-X570, DLA-X770, DLA-X970
> Current Version: 0000, Release Date: 2001-01-01
> 
> Available Versions
> 
> Version: v30.1, Release Date: 2017-03-21



*Oppo UDP-203 new beta (with DV?)*


> Added Sharpness adjustment support for the 4K resolution..
> Improved HDMI audio stability when using an HDMI Split A/V connection
> Changed the color depth info display of the HDMI In port to 8b/10b/12b instead of 24b/30b/36b.
> General fixes and disc compatibility improvements based on recent and upcoming UHD Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted samples.



*Lumagen Pro FW*


> Beta 052017
> Added HDR intensity mapping to map HDR source brightness to HDR or non-HDR (aka SDR) displays.
> Lumagen's HDR intensity mapping gives control for adapting the maximum brightness from the source to the maximum brightness of the display.
> To use intesity mapping first enable a CMS for HDR intensity mapping and set the display brightness (in nits) in the menu under Output: CMS: HDR Mapping.
> Adjustments and optimization of how the source intensity is transformed can be made on a per input memory basis under Input: Options: HDR Mapping.
> Added rs232 commands ZY417 and ZY518 for these HDR settings--see Tech Tip 11 when updated or email Lumagen.
> Added option to use left arrow to bring up input HDR settings in the menu under Other: I/O Setup: Remote Ctl.
> Fix made for an issue with auto aspect and using different output aspects per input aspect.
> Fix a 3D output conversion issue. Improved accuracy of genlock. Includes new firmware for 18Ghz output card. Other small bugfixes and improvements.
> 
> Also see latest for more details on HDR setup & calibration.
> 
> Please continue giving us your detailed feedback on issues via email at [email protected] .
> 
> Update time ~5 minutes @230k from previous firmware and it will also take an extra minute to power-up the first time after updating


----------



## Mike_WI

*Updated JVC RS520 from FW v29.2 -> v30.1*

Updated JVC RS520 from FW v29.2 -> v30.1
Will see if noticeable.

"This new Firmware will fix an intermittent lock up issue while viewing or switching UHD/[email protected] sources.
*Applicable models: DLA-RS420, DLA-RS520, DLA-RS620, DLA-X570, DLA-X770, DLA-X970*
*Current Version: 0000, Release Date: 2001-01-01*

*Available Versions*

Version: v30.1, Release Date: 2017-03-21"
http://pro.jvc.com/prof/attributes/software_dow.jsp?model_id=MDL102474&feature_id=17

Used this cable:
StarTech.com USB to Serial Adapter – Null Modem – FTDI USB UART Chip – DB9 (9-pin) – USB to RS232 Adapter


----------



## Mike_WI

*Aligning new projector and ISCOIIIL lens*

I was planning to build a projector shelf to re-align (since changing projectors from JVC RS20 -> RS520) with ISCO lens.
My carpenter thought my shelf idea wasn't as good as moving adding an adjustable track for the ISCO IIIL + CineSlide™ CSII Anamorphic Lens Transport.
Hopefully get that done soon and then a calibration now that FW all updated on JVC, Lumagen RadiancePro, and Oppo 203.

Mike

EDIT
I re-read my 4-7-17 post and am re-thinking again.
I think lens is close to center and RS520 not off that much from prior RS20.
Wonder if it matters?
@GetGray ?


----------



## GetGray

Mike_WI said:


> I was planning to build a projector shelf to re-align (since changing projectors from JVC RS20 -> RS520) with ISCO lens.
> My carpenter thought my shelf idea wasn't as good as moving adding an adjustable track for the ISCO IIIL + CineSlide™ CSII Anamorphic Lens Transport.
> Hopefully get that done soon and then a calibration now that FW all updated on JVC, Lumagen RadiancePro, and Oppo 203.
> 
> Mike
> 
> EDIT
> I re-read my 4-7-17 post and am re-thinking again.
> I think lens is close to center and RS520 not off that much from prior RS20.
> Wonder if it matters?
> 
> @*GetGray* ?


Don't understand the question. Was thinking I already weighed in on this but maybe not? Email is the best way to get/engage me though, I only saw this because you tagged me and it happened to flow through their Email notifications. I get some, I don't get some, so a crap shoot if I'm not watching.


----------



## Mike_WI

*CineSlide™ CSII Anamorphic Lens Transport - rack mounted*

Last night with help removed the board over drywall with screw in mounting of CineSlide™ CSII Anamorphic Lens Transport.
Added an adjustable track that allows centering for the JVC RS520 and flexibility for any future projectors.
Looks like it works well.

Now on to finally getting a full calibration...

Mike

(trying to upload pic)


----------



## Mike_WI

Lumagen Pro update from 110317 to FW Beta 120617.



> Beta 120617
> Fix for 18Ghz input ports on same card not always detecting input.
> Fix for moving output cable from one 18Ghz output card to another and not getting correct output mode.
> Please continue giving us your detailed feedback on issues via email at [email protected] .
> Update time ~1 minutes @230k from previous firmware


Now seems to work well (prior FW past 110317 didn't with 18G chip FW update).
Didn't test enough to see if sync time improved, but looks great with Valerian HDR 4K content.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

*Schiit Audio*

Thinking about Schiit Audio products:
http://www.schiit.com/products

Book about company: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Z5IFTYO/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1

Namely...
*Jotunheim* - headphone amp/dac for home office and pre-outs to home speaker system 
*Ragnorak* - integrated amp/headphone amp - for work office
*Yggdrasil *- match up DAC for Ragnorak


I had previously ordered LH Labs DACs etc, but they of course are multiple years behind schedule and may never arrive.

Reviews are somewhat limited, but generally good.
Not much on AVS Forum about them.
Any comments from people?

I hope to see/hear them at upcoming AXPONA (starting Sat).
http://www.axpona.com/


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Ordered all of the below.
And a Sys for home (w/ Jot MB).
Fulla order for my dad.

Looking at DAPs and IEMs for personal audio side of things more now.

Great to have seen WI people at AXPONA.
Great to have Wayne ( @HomeTheaterMarine , formerly @funlvr1965 ) back on AVS 

Mike



Mike_WI said:


> Thinking about Schiit Audio products:
> http://www.schiit.com/products
> 
> Book about company: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Z5IFTYO/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1
> 
> Namely...
> *Jotunheim* - headphone amp/dac for home office and pre-outs to home speaker system
> *Ragnorak* - integrated amp/headphone amp - for work office
> *Yggdrasil *- match up DAC for Ragnorak
> 
> 
> I had previously ordered LH Labs DACs etc, but they of course are multiple years behind schedule and may never arrive.
> 
> Reviews are somewhat limited, but generally good.
> Not much on AVS Forum about them.
> Any comments from people?
> 
> I hope to see/hear them at upcoming AXPONA (starting Sat).
> http://www.axpona.com/
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Playing around with Lumagen Radiance Pro FW for 18 GHz output.
New FW doesn't allow 5.1 audio (on Agents of Shield season 5) via Amazon -> Netflix
Old FW does.
Back to old

0850 - switch to original firmware
command is "sticky" and unlike other commands you do not need to do a Save to make the selection of the new 18 GHz output microcode permanent
0851 - switch to newer 18Ghz output firmware
command is "sticky" and unlike other commands you do not need to do a Save to make the selection of the new 18 GHz output microcode permanent


----------



## Mike_WI

After talking to a few neighbors I'm thinking of cancelling DirectTV and using Apple TV 4K's and YouTube TV ($40/mon).

Getting a single Apple TV 4K to play with first and see what -- if anything -- we would miss from DirectTV.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI

Added four Apple TV 4K's in house. Plan to cancel DirectTV.
Also updated WiFi to add another ASUS GT-AC5300 router with Ai MESH.


----------



## Mike_WI

DirectTV cancelled yesterday. Harder to cancel vs. adding more spending online.
All DTV gear pulled from TVs and now only on Apple TV 4K w/ YouTube TV.
Also a scattering of Google chromecasts and Amazon Fire TVs around the house also.

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Mike_WI

*Eyeball calibration with SOWK*

Had a great eye only (w/ test signal on hard drive through USB on Oppo UDP-203) with @SOWK last weekend with @pennynike1 along to look at the differences between tone mapping with the 1) Oppo, 2) JVC RS520, 3) Lumagen.
Lumagen won.

More notes posted here:
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/61-a...home-theater-meet-thread-37.html#post57547194

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/61-a...home-theater-meet-thread-37.html#post57547290


> Today, Mike was nice enough to allow me to see his JVC 520 in action with an ISCO III anamorphic lens, combined with a Lumagen.
> While it was not apples to apples due to smaller screen size and added brightness associated with the lens, I was extremely impressed with how the Lumagen handled the tone mapping as compared to the JVC 520 itself and the Oppo.



I'm planning a full [w/ gear] calibration right before AXPONA.


----------



## Mike_WI

*"new" 18 GHz microcode for Lumagen Pro*

I updated to the Lumagen 112818 FW.
I then did the "Menu 0851" code to *update the 18 GHz card microcode*.
Worked this time (didn't on last attempt in remote past).

More notes here in Lumagen thread:
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/37-v...gen-radiance-pro-series-128.html#post57564990


http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=radiancepro_updates
*Beta 112818*
Improvements to P3 colorspace output option. 
Improved image based input auto-aspect detection. 
Updated 'new' 18 Ghz output firmware. 
The 'original' 18 Ghz output firmware has not changed and remains the default. 
Press "menu 0851" to switch to newer 18Ghz output firmware or "menu 0850" to switch to original firmware. 
Couple other minor improvements. 
Please continue giving us your detailed feedback on issues via email at [email protected] .
Update time ~5 minutes @230k from previous firmware -- also takes extra minute on first power-up after update to bring up picture.


----------



## Mike_WI

*Qobuz Sublime+*

I have been testing Qobuz for free for a few weeks.
I like it despite some UI/UX issues including Car Play that isn't as good as Spotify.
Also catalog doesn't seem as deep as Spotify.

I also was used to ordering HiRes downloads from HD Tracks.
I thought I'd see if the $50 premium ($300-250 for Studio) for Sublime+ was worth it.

Vs HD Tracks eg...

HD Tracks - Tedeschi Trucks Band - Signs FLAC 192/24 - $17.98 - 20% off = $14.38
Qobuz - HiRes $14.99 (so nearly same as 20% off HDTracks). $7.49 with Sublime+ 


I joined Sublime+ today.
Will see how I like it over the next year.


*EDIT 03-02-19*
I see Roon has v1.6 which includes Qobuz integration. 
Interesting...
https://www.audiostream.com/content/roon-16-launches-major-upgrades-and-qobuz-support


----------



## Mike_WI

New Lumagen 011119 Beta Firmware installed:
"Dyanmic HDR is on"

Waiting to play with some adjustments in future...


----------



## Mike_WI

*Sherwin-Williams Warm Stone (SW 7032)*

From another thread:


My wife said we are repainting the interior of house, so I may touch up HT room.
Walls are textured. Not sure I want/need a spray, but am paying attention to this thread ["The blackest, most flat paint. Period."


----------



## Mike_WI

Getting projector calibrated today.
Updates to follow...


----------



## Mike_WI

*2019 Lumagen Pro Calibration*

@desertdome calibrated 4/10/19 before AXPONA.
His laptop was acting up so he kindly came back 5/11/19 to do some small tweaks and ended up doing a new calibration flow.
We had the latest FW loaded in Lumagen at the time (Beta 042119) and used the @giomania unofficial manual for ideas.
He also troubleshooted a lip sync issue (adjusted Denon AVR to 90 ms) and somehow 2.35 was not doing anamorphic stretch.

CMS0 = BR or 4K (UHD)
CMS1 = 3D - not CMS3 as prior

Color space is RBG709
RGB because improved chroma and not converted back to YGB
709 because in 2020 or P3 added filter and loss of light

Auto 2 for dynamic dimming
Changed (saved?) Max CLL (?) to 50 from 100 - can play with


I haven't watched a full movie on it yet.
GOT in daylight looks good. Night scenes still have lots of banding.
I think that is a HBO NOW (via Apple TV 4K) compression issue.

Hopefully will post some calibration file pictures later.


----------



## Mike_WI

I added new speaker cables to HT L/R speakers.

Raven Audio Soniquil Speaker Cables
https://www.ravenaudio.com/product/speaker-cables/

On AXPONA discount still.
I don't expect a sound change but they look better.
They looked great at the Raven Audio AXPONA suite.

(no, I'm not on commission)


----------



## giomania

Mike_WI said:


> @desertdome calibrated 4/10/19 before AXPONA.
> 
> His laptop was acting up so he kindly came back 5/11/19 to do some small tweaks and ended up doing a new calibration flow.
> 
> We had the latest FW loaded in Lumagen at the time () and used the @giomania unofficial manual for ideas.
> 
> He also troubleshooted a lip sync issue (adjusted Denon AVR to 90 ms) and somehow 2.35 was not doing anamorphic stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> CMS0 = BR or 4K (UHD)
> 
> CMS1 = 3D - not CMS3 as prior
> 
> 
> 
> Color space is RBG709
> 
> RGB because improved chroma and not converted back to YGB
> 
> 709 because in 2020 or P3 added filter and loss of light
> 
> 
> 
> Auto 2 for dynamic dimming
> 
> Changed (saved?) Max CLL (?) to 50 from 100 - can play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched a full movie on it yet.
> 
> GOT in daylight looks good. Night scenes still have lots of banding.
> 
> I think that is a HBO NOW (via Apple TV 4K) compression issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully will post some calibration file pictures later.




Did you find any good nuggets in the guide? 

I have some questions since I am a calibration newb:

Assumptions: It looks like you have a JVC RS520 and you’re not using SDR2020 with the Lumagen Radiance Pro due to the DCI-P3 filter automatically engaging in the light path and the resulting light loss.

You must have a really large screen, and therefore require the maximum lumens?

Did you try the trick to turn on or off the filter using the IR codes posted in the JVC projector thread? 

I documented this trick in my spreadsheet for the JVC RS5XX series projectors.

Thanks.

Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike_WI

*JVC RS520 filter deactivation & Calibration*



giomania said:


> Did you find any good nuggets in the guide?
> 
> I have some questions since I am a calibration newb:
> 
> Assumptions: It looks like you have a JVC RS520 and you’re not using SDR2020 with the Lumagen Radiance Pro due to the DCI-P3 filter automatically engaging in the light path and the resulting light loss.
> 
> You must have a really large screen, and therefore require the maximum lumens?
> 
> Did you try the trick to turn on or off the filter using the IR codes posted in the JVC projector thread?
> 
> I documented this trick in my spreadsheet for the JVC RS5XX series projectors.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for comments.

I looked quickly over guide.
Will cc @desertdome to ask him about the IR codes for JVC RS520 filter deactivation.

I don't think he used that, but I am not sure.
(EDIT: And I either didn't know about it or had forgotten)
But rationale was just as you described.

I don't have calibration files (yet) to show you color space with SDR709 for UHDs.


----------



## Mike_WI

I was thinking about re-trying audio calibration including adjusting subwoofer.

My query from Audyssey thread...

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...kit-thread-faq-post-1-a-214.html#post59427812

*Audyssey Tech Support email not working*

Hi.
AVR: Denon 5308CI (~2008)

I last used by Audyssey Pro kit in 2009 when I calibrated my home theater.
I dug it out this weekend and realized I need to download software for my laptop.
I saw this in my old notes:
"To regenerate a key for a re-calibration after the expiration date, log into your Audyssey InstallerWeb account and click "regenerate" alongside the original license."

I tried to login at https://installer.audyssey.com/Home.aspx.
My email wasn't recognized. Suggested sending to tech support.

I tried that [email protected] and got the message "*Could not send email: Could not send email: Failure sending mail.*"


Thoughts?


EDIT: Feedback - They already responded and I could generate a new key.


----------



## Mike_WI

*Denon 2600 BT headphone use*

Cross posted on Denon 2019 Forum:
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...s-thread-faq-posts-1-8-a-68.html#post59452940


Any ideas for troubleshooting the bluetooth (BT) on my Denon X-2600H ?
I just purchased a refurbished 2600 from Amazon for my gym room replacing an Insignia 5010HD AVR.
(I wanted pre-outs for my Sennheiser RS130 wireless headphones & would like to use the FW updated BT headphone capability)

Online and in the box the unit said it was reviewed for multiple factors.
The firmware needed updating and pre-FW did not have BT. Post-FW update did have BT.
http://manuals.denon.com/U21_2_DE_1/NA/EN/index.php

My goal is to use blue tooth head phones in the gym.
Setup went well including WiFi and Audyssey.
Bluetooth seems to work from my iPhone to stream on the 2600.

I have tried with different sources:
ATV4K
Oppo BDP-83

I have tried Senheisser PXC 550 BT (Bluetooth 4.2) headphones and some Outdoor Tech Mantas BT earbuds (? BT version, https://www.outdoortechnology.com/co...31491156082759).

I tried a system reset after the FW update as well with no improvement.
I also tried unplugging for a while and replugging in.
I don't think (but will recheck) that my iPhone or anything else is connected to 2600 when BT transmission is "ON".
I looked at trouble shooting in manual - http://manuals.denon.com/U21_2_DE_1/...SYiqeqlzkl.php

Thanks for any troubleshooting thoughts.


*EDIT*
Fixed.
I had to place the BT headphone very near the antennas to pair.
All good now. My AV refurbished gear buying anxiety is assuaged.


----------



## Mike_WI

*JTR / Pre-pro's*

So, I'm wondering if my 2008 era av123 Rocket RS1000 Signature front/right speakers are limiting.

I may be crazy, but thinking about *JTR Speakers*.
AVS Forum Thread - https://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/1165099-official-jtr-speaker-thread.html
212RT - http://jtrspeakers.com/noesis-212rt.html
Review - *2020 Apr 17 - Matthew J Poes - *https://www.avnirvana.com/threads/j...h9h6xxUg90BKvt0bYuhD4WM4YKWtKjtgVd52LArK1UsAU215RT - http://jtrspeakers.com/noesis-215rt.html

Then, that just goes down a rabbit hole of Pre/Pro or AVR vs Trinnov vs Storm.

*Trinnov*
AVS: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/86-ultra-hi-end-ht-gear-20-000/1516103-trinnov-altitude.html
www.trinnov.com

*Storm*
AVS: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...16-channel-integrated-av-processor-hands.html
https://www.stormaudio.com/


I don't think I want to take that on now, but interesting to think about.


----------



## Mike_WI

Lumagen problem / green screen.
Thread here...








New Lumagen Radiance Pro Series


Regarding HDMI Cables: I was running Ruipro 10 Meter fiber cable from Lumagen Pro 4449 to Sony VPL-VW5000ES, all sources minimum 2 meters certified cables. I was having occasional complete drop-outs (Video/Audio) at random times. Both Ash and Jim recommended swapping out Ruipro 10 meters for...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## Mike_WI

Sent Lumagen RadiancePro 4446 {18 GHz input x2 & 18 GHz output x1 cards} 2 rack unit (RU) 2016 version back to Lumagen.
I had added the 18 GHz cards Christmas Eve 2016 with the help of @jrp on phone support.

Getting the 1RU 2021 version of same Pro.
Missing it in my rack as I have a 2008 era Denon AVR that can't pass 4K (I think).


----------



## Mike_WI

1/20/21 Updated 1RU version arrived.
Updated from 2016 2RU version Lumagen RadiancePro 4446 {18 GHz input x2 & 18 GHz output x1 cards}
Pending install and re-connecting everything.


----------



## Mike_WI

Mike_WI said:


> Ordered from Scott at TechHT.
> 
> See that link for more info, prices, etc.
> 
> My CineSlide is b-stock but cosmetic blemish is not seen in these pics.
> 
> 
> Mike


2009 era CineSlide stopped working.

cc @GetGray @Hometheater Marine @SOWK

EDIT 060321
Scott (@GetGray) helped me troubleshoot and get back to working.


----------



## Mike_WI

Also posted here:
(updated/modified)
New Lumagen Radiance Pro Series 

Had a visit to Jim's Lumagen Home Theater with my brother yesterday.

Really appreciate the hospitality and video demo showing off the new Lumagen capabilities.
I recommend checking it out if you travel near Beaverton, OR and Jim can accommodate you.

Thanks again @jrp ! 

If I remember correctly....

*VP:* Lumagen 5438 (obviously)
*Room:* 12 foot ceilings, dark grey (looks darker in person) paint. LOTR theme
*Projector: *JVC RS4500K 4K & Massive, custom built projector shelf
*Screen: *Non-perforated Stewart 1.3 screen
*Speakers: *Revel speakers, Atmos - 6 speakers on ceiling 3 pair on sides.
*Source:* Kaleidoscope
*Pre/Pro: *Trinnov 16 (? or 32) w/ Trinnov Amps
*Subs: *Hsu


----------



## Mike_WI

Mike_WI said:


> 2009 era CineSlide stopped working.
> 
> cc @GetGray @Hometheater Marine @SOWK


Hmm.
Checking out...








Panamorph 4K/8K Cinema Format Home Theater Projector Lenses


Panamorph lenses convert today's 4K home theater projectors to the full UltraWide commercial cinema format for max brightness, max detail ... max experience.




www.panamorph.com





*JVC RS520 = DLA-X770*


----------



## GetGray

Mike_WI said:


> 2009 era CineSlide stopped working.
> 
> cc @GetGray @Hometheater Marine @SOWK


Call me. I’ll help you debug it. Probably the power supply. I didn’t make those


----------



## Mike_WI

*AXPONA* will be rescheduled from October 29-31, 2021 until *April 22-24, 2022*.





AXPONA - Audio Expo North America


Join music lovers and audiophiles from around the world as they descend upon the nation's largest showcase of manufacturers and retailers ever assembled in one venue only at AXPONA.




www.axpona.com





Bummer, but likely a smart move.


----------



## Mike_WI

Old thread.
Few updates on post #1.

I removed my old (still functioning) Denon 5308CI last night.
Changed it to the *Denon 2600* without using the Emotiva XPA-3 (gen 1) and re-calibrated with Audyssey XT (no longer XT32).

Audyssey XT calibration - 12-23-22
multiple 1st attempts failed with standard microphone due to "high noise / low signal" in a quiet room
I used my Pro kit with converter from Amazon - Audyssey Line-Level to mic Level Adapter, Female RCA/Phono to Male 1/8” (3.5mm) Mini-Plug - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09V3D4221
Reference, DEQ/DV: Off
Actually sounds better than my old Denon 5308CI XT23 calibration !
going to change SVS subwoofer tuning to lower
*Subwoofer:* SVS PB12-Ultra/2 (rosewood) (SVS link)
--- 1 plug = Tuned to 20 Hz -- I'd consider changing this to 16 Hz given that I have enough headroom at 20 Hz
--- 12/24/22 - 2 plug = Tuned to 16 Hz

*OLD / Replaced 12-23-22
Denon 5308CI
-- FW updated 8-6-09
-- MultEQ(xt) optimization:
---- Room EQ:* "Audyssey Flat" (due to acoustical room treatments - so not Audyssey reference) -> actually changed to Pro kit version (see subsequent posts around 11-06-09)
*---- Dynamic EQ:* ON
*---- Dynamic Volume:* OFF
*---- Added Bass: *05/07/17 added +3 to Subwoofer in AVR (moved -10 to -7 setting) 

I rewired the HDMI into the (now 4K ready) Denon 2600 and output to the Lumagen Pro at allow GUI from the Denon. 
I hadn't had that for several years.

Goal is to buy a new Denon 4800 or A1H, recalibrate Audyssey and wait for Dirac.

Will then *sell:
Denon 5308CI*
? Emotiva XPA-3 gen1

And consider no added amps -- after listening to 150 W/ch (8ohm, 2 ch driven rating!) on the A1H vs new multi-channel amp, eg...
*Apollonaudio.com *








Hypex Ncore NC500 Multichannel Amplifier (6-12 Channel) - Apollon Audio Premium Amplifiers


The prices displayed exclude the EU VAT and will be added at checkout if you are located in the EU. All amplifiers are built to order. Current lead time is 21 working days. We ship worldwide – simply click “Add to Cart” or “Checkout with Paypal” to see the shipping costs.




apollonaudio.com




400 W/ch (8ohm)

Hmm, 10% off now...


----------



## Mike_WI

Updated UPS for projector

*NEW:
Furman F1500-UPS* (12/26/22 from Amazon)

OLD:
Furman M1500-UPS-PFP (4/2008 from Full Compass in Madison, WI; s/p new battery; new capacitors in 2012, and then failed again)


----------

